# The Conspiracy Theory thread



## fimmwolf (12 October 2008)

The following quotes are from this article at Business spectator
http://www.businessspectator.com.au...inancial-meltdown-as-crisi-KBMAD?OpenDocument



> In a surprisingly brief statement after a 3-1/2 hour meeting, the G7 stopped short of backing a British plan to guarantee lending between banks, something many on Wall Street saw as vital to end growing market panic.
> 
> Kenneth Rogoff, a Harvard University professor and former IMF chief economist, said the G7 would have been better served adopting some version of the British plan so that banks would feel confident enough to loosen their grip on lending.
> 
> "Saying that they'll take all steps necessary leaves hanging the question of whether they know what is best and necessary," he told Reuters





Makes you feel like they are deliberatly sitting on their hands. 




> Mr Paulson said the US government would buy shares of financial institutions if necessary to halt market turmoil that has wiped out trillions of dollars of wealth.




Perhaps that was the idea all along.



> Mr.Paulson stated
> "Trust me, we're not wasting time, we're working around the clock,"




Anyone who trusts this guy needs, or has already had, a labotomy!!


----------



## electronicmaster (3 July 2010)

*Golf of Mexico: OIL SPILL is fake?*

Ok, after researching more on the Golf of Mexico Oil Spill, there seems to be a lot of evidence that the whole event has been staged,,, Intentionally.  

If true? It appears they intended to use the Oil disaster as an excuse to use the chemical Corexit9500.

They also knew how the Methane and other toxins would become part of the Oil disaster as well.

Links below detail the conspiracy.  

It Looks like we might have another 9/11 event in the making that is designed to cull the population?  


*OIL SPILL is fake !! its a volcano look at the flame's !! proof here *

Asphalt volcano

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=en9CoYb0OHs

No flames here, just chemical reactions but is from a volcano? 

*BREAKING NEWS! IT'S A LIE!*

[optisoft was an eyewitness to the Hoax]




GO HERE TO FIND OUT:
_http://shtf411.com/viewtopic.php?t=7065_
_
As it turns out the deadly chemical Corexit9500 is linked to the Rothschild's, a known controlling party of the New World Order global crime syndicate._



Gulf Spill: Disaster? Or a Well Organized Plan


 This is a bit concerning because on the News (only last week), they were reporting that an Oil company would like to drill for Oil in the Sea at *South Australia*.


More and more of these stories from *inside sources* are coming out on the web confirming this issue.


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 July 2010)

Is this thread the Fertile Imagination Thread? Really, is actuality* ever a consideration.

*







> Late 15c., "actively," from actual (q.v.). Meaning "in fact, as opposed to possibility" is from 1580s; that of "at this time, at present" is from 1660s. As an intensive added to a statement and suggesting "as a matter of fact, really, in truth" it is attested from 1762.
> 
> Modern use of actuality in the sense of realism.


----------



## electronicmaster (3 July 2010)

*Re: Golf of Mexico: OIL SPILL is fake?*



Wysiwyg said:


> Is this thread the Fertile Imagination Thread? Really, is actuality* ever a consideration.
> 
> *




No too many different web articles that conclude the evidence that this could well be a fact.   

Here is an article that details the so called Asphalt Volcano in the Golf of Mexico
Asphalt Volcanism


----------



## electronicmaster (3 July 2010)

*BP Oil Spill - More Hoax Theory - Evergreen Aviation - Killing the Gulf in order to save it? *


----------



## A.Cashin (7 July 2010)

Long but interesting, 


Monetary conspiracy/reality however you wanna look at it  

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7065205277695921912#


----------



## electronicmaster (7 July 2010)

A.Cashin said:


> Long but interesting,
> 
> 
> Monetary conspiracy/reality however you wanna look at it
> ...




That is a good video.  I've also seen some older documentary videos created in the 1960's that details more about the central bank family members too.

Funny thing is? we are seeing them in action big time these days.  More action to come within a month or two.


----------



## OK2 (7 July 2010)

My conspiracy but no facts. Watching the first semi-final of the World Cup this morning I saw two of the greatest long range goals you could ever wish for and using the same ball that up until now was only ever seen going into the upper levels of the grandstand!!! Conspiracy I ask, is this the same ball?


----------



## electronicmaster (11 July 2010)

*Emergency S.O.S.: America Falling to Foreign Bank Takeover*

Alex Jones breaks down the takeover by offshore banking powers-- newly empowered by Congress' banking "reform," expanded taxes worldwide, as well as accelerated moves towards ending the Dollar's reserve status, including urging from a recent United Nations report.

This Fourth of July, the United States is indeed in peril; it is not only the Gulf Oil Spill, Russian spies and threats of war with Iran which Americans must worry about. Instead it is the quiet but deadly conquest by private, central banks, who lobbied Congress to once again vest new powers in the Federal Reserve and, by all indicators, further weaken the U.S. economy through its future actions.

The financial crisis has indeed been developed in such a way that no nation can ever repay all the debt, and control by global economic forces is all but inevitable.

"This is as big as World War I or World War II," Alex Jones warns.
"What is happening now is bigger than the banking takeover of 1913... it is a worldwide financial coup d'etat."


----------



## electronicmaster (11 July 2010)

*Lyndon LaRouche on the Weekly Report, July 6th 2010*

Lyndon LaRouche on the Weekly Report, July 6th 2010 

Lyndon LaRouche forecasts the collapsing economy for the next six months, and offers solutions that can lessen the damage.


----------



## electronicmaster (11 July 2010)

*"Change is a 'Comin' " -- LaRouche Webcast: June 26, 2010*

"Change is a 'Comin' " -- LaRouche Webcast: June 26, 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (11 July 2010)

*Press TV-On the edge with Max Keiser-Max Keiser talking to Damon Vrabel-07-09-2010*

*Press TV-On the edge with Max Keiser-Max Keiser talking to Damon Vrabel-07-09-2010*


----------



## electronicmaster (11 July 2010)

*Hyperinflation Germany 1923*

*Hyperinflation Germany 1923 *

What had happened in Germany before WW2 is happening to the whole world "NOW" without the need for a destructive peace treaty. 

This video shows what happens when a country has no production industries (In most cases today? production is gone to china)


----------



## electronicmaster (11 July 2010)

*BEST UFO EVER CAPTURED From Corsica LANDS ON BOAT SPRAYS SUBSTANCE*

*BEST UFO EVER CAPTURED From Corsica LANDS ON BOAT SPRAYS SUBSTANCE *

This was posted April 13th 2010.  Notice the shadow it casts on the boat.


----------



## electronicmaster (11 July 2010)

*G20 Protests in Toronto - "Cops are just people trying to do their job!"*

*G20 Protests in Toronto - "Cops are just people trying to do their job!" *


----------



## electronicmaster (11 July 2010)

*World Collapse Explained in 3 Minutes*

*World Collapse Explained in 3 Minutes*


----------



## sam76 (14 July 2010)

Here's one for you electronicmaster...

http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?131041-Underground-Military-Bases-and-UFO


----------



## electronicmaster (14 July 2010)

sam76 said:


> Here's one for you electronicmaster...
> 
> http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/showthread.php?131041-Underground-Military-Bases-and-UFO




*Phil Schneider -- Preparedness Expo 1995*

Here is more evidence that backs that article.  This guy was involved in building the deep underground basses.

I've seen other people that has spoken out about this subject.


----------



## electronicmaster (14 July 2010)

*Project Camelot interviews Jordan Maxwell*

*Project Camelot interviews Jordan Maxwell *

Be warned.  This video is a knock out.


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 July 2010)

*Re: Project Camelot interviews Jordan Maxwell*



electronicmaster said:


> *Project Camelot interviews Jordan Maxwell *
> 
> Be warned.  This video is a knock out.



I find it interesting he (they ) are using you as a conduit for his verbal diarrhea. Please apologise for me for only paying him a few minutes of the attention he seeks (and i hope he recovers from his delusions).


----------



## electronicmaster (15 July 2010)

*LaRouche on the Weekly Report - July 14th 2010 *


----------



## electronicmaster (15 July 2010)

*Re: Project Camelot interviews Jordan Maxwell*



Wysiwyg said:


> I find it interesting he (they ) are using you as a conduit for his verbal diarrhea. Please apologise for me for only paying him a few minutes of the attention he seeks (and i hope he recovers from his delusions).




You're welcome


----------



## electronicmaster (17 July 2010)

*Common Purpose the Unseen Invasion - Brian Gerrish*

*Common Purpose Link to World Control Brian Gerrish*
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5783377423094923217#


*Common Purpose the Unseen Invasion - Brian Gerrish* 


*Common Purpose Government Infiltrators 9-15-07 Brian Gerrish (med res)*
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3664960863576873594#

This is one of the common purpose web sites in the UK :-

http://www.commonpurpose.org.uk


----------



## overit (17 July 2010)

Damn pesky bloggers! Wonder whats going on here? 



> *73,000 Wordpress blogs shut down by U.S. Government *
> 
> This is alarming. Torrent news site  TorrentFreak is now reporting that Wordpress host Blogetery has been shut down by United States authorities… along with all 73,000 Blogetery-hosted blogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## electronicmaster (17 July 2010)

*Do you have a Facebook?*



overit said:


> Damn pesky bloggers! Wonder whats going on here?




Good question.  I can think of a few things on the top of my head based on events that has been happing around the world.  Some of that is detailed on this thread already. 


*Do you have a Facebook?*


----------



## electronicmaster (17 July 2010)

*Jordan Maxwell - The Dawn of a New Day (2009)*

*Jordan Maxwell - The Dawn of a New Day (2009)* 

This information seems to be confirmed based on information we see all over the world.


----------



## electronicmaster (18 July 2010)

*Signs_symbols_sigils*

*Signs_symbols_sigils*
http://www.corbettreport.com/mp3/episode137_signs_symbols_sigils.mp3


----------



## electronicmaster (18 July 2010)

*Project Camelot interviews Bill Deagle*

*Project Camelot interviews Bill Deagle*

Dr.Bill Deagle -- 2012 Project Camelot Prognosis for Planet Earth


----------



## electronicmaster (18 July 2010)

*DR DEAGLE EXPOSES THE NEW WORLD*

*DR DEAGLE EXPOSES THE NEW WORLD*








the rest can be found here:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftoRlUbb8O4&feature=related


----------



## electronicmaster (18 July 2010)

*32 Army suicides in June*

*32 Army suicides in June*


----------



## electronicmaster (23 July 2010)

*Bart Chilton on Financial Regulatory Reform Legislation, July 2010*

*Bart Chilton on Financial Regulatory Reform Legislation, July 2010 *

Financial Reform bill explained.

New rules on OTC and Position limits.


Commodities and Futures Trading Commission Commissioner Bart Chilton explaining the significance of the recently passed Financial Regulatory Reform legislation package, including position limits to prevent market concentration.


----------



## electronicmaster (25 July 2010)

*Michael Tsarion -- The Origins of Evil*

_The past and the future._ 

Michael Tsarion -- The Origins of Evil Part 1/12

Michael Tsarion -- The Origins of Evil Part 2/12

Michael Tsarion -- The Origins of Evil Part 3/12

Michael Tsarion -- The Origins of Evil Part 4/12

Michael Tsarion -- The Origins of Evil Part 5/12

Michael Tsarion -- The Origins of Evil Part 6/12

Michael Tsarion -- The Origins of Evil Part 7/12

Michael Tsarion -- The Origins of Evil Part 8/12

Michael Tsarion -- The Origins of Evil Part 9/12

Michael Tsarion -- The Origins of Evil Part 10/12 

Michael Tsarion -- The Origins of Evil Part 11/12 

Michael Tsarion -- The Origins of Evil Part 12/12


----------



## electronicmaster (25 July 2010)

*Age of Manipulation| Michael Tsarion*

*Age of Manipulation| Michael Tsarion*



*intro1*

*intro2*


The playlist (70 videos) can be found _*here*_


----------



## electronicmaster (25 July 2010)

*NO NEW TAXES*

Read my lips: no more taxes


Barack Obama's version of "read my lips NO NEW TAXES"


----------



## electronicmaster (27 July 2010)

*Die Wahrheit Ã¼ber Zionismus und Lobbyismus - Zionisten Lobbyisten kontrollieren die M*

*Die Wahrheit Ã¼ber Zionismus und Lobbyismus - Zionisten Lobbyisten kontrollieren die Medien - AIPEC *

in English:- 

*The truth about Zionism and lobbying - lobbying Zionists control the media - AIPEC
*


----------



## electronicmaster (31 July 2010)

*New World Order Politics: Age of Manipulation*

*New World Order Politics: Age of Manipulation*

Here is proof that governments around the world are under a world government.


Two minutes into this video, you will see evidence of Australian and Canadian Ministers reading *the same policy transcript*.  Nearly word for word.


----------



## electronicmaster (3 August 2010)

*2010-08-02 Nanex - Rigged Markets*

*2010-08-02 Nanex - Rigged Markets.mp4*

Evidence of high frequency trading in the share market is proven.


----------



## electronicmaster (3 August 2010)

*The Gold Dinar and Silver Dirham in Indonesia*

*The Gold Dinar and Silver Dirham in Indonesia *

http://goldbasics.blogspot.com for details
In Indonesia they decide to return to the Gold and Silver based money and to dump the paper money , way to go.....
Video courtesy of the Dutch TV VPRO



No wonder why they boat over to Australia.  But Australia is heading on that path too because it uses the same monetary system of Modern Money Mechanics.


----------



## DB008 (4 August 2010)

Max Keiser on the looming Bond Collapse.


----------



## electronicmaster (4 August 2010)

*Press TV-On the edge with Max Keiser-Max Keiser speaking to Jim Willie-07-30-2010*

*Press TV-On the edge with Max Keiser-Max Keiser speaking to Jim Willie-07-30-2010*

With an LBMA update


----------



## OzWaveGuy (7 August 2010)

I guess this doesn't quite fit as a conspiracy theory, but as fact....the damaging effects of Fluoride are well known but the Australian Health authorities continue to disregard the communities and health experts views on fluoridation of water and food products.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TskdiL_YqRw&feature=player_embedded

Research shows the Nazi's used Fluoride to "dumb down" the population in prison camps to make them more docile, here's just one example...

http://www.disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/51389/Fluoride_Was_First_Used_In_Nazi_Germany/


----------



## electronicmaster (7 August 2010)

*Fluoride Truth on Australian TV - Fluoride Retards the Brain!*



OzWaveGuy said:


> I guess this doesn't quite fit as a conspiracy theory, but as fact....the damaging effects of Fluoride are well known but the Australian Health authorities continue to disregard the communities and health experts views on fluoridation of water and food products....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TskdiL_YqRw&feature=player_embedded
> 
> ...




This news story fits into this conspiracy thread.    So much so, i'm going to repeat it.

*Fluoride Truth on Australian TV - Fluoride Retards the Brain! 
*



Buy a *reverse osmoses water Filter* to help protect yourself and your family.


----------



## electronicmaster (7 August 2010)

*Media Pushes BRAIN Eating Vaccine... Nano Tech Inject*

More water issues to come and the massive Vaccine push to come.

*Media Pushes BRAIN Eating Vaccine... Nano Tech Injection Lobotomy *



THIS IS REALLY HAPPENING!!! LINKS ARE BELOW
The establishment media and the scientific dictatorship are promoting brain-eating vaccines that virtually lobotomize people and rewire their brains into a state of subservient compliance so that their natural instinct to get angry and rebel against the tyranny being imposed upon them is neutered and sterilized.
"Academics say they are close to developing the first vaccine for stress -- a single jab that would help us relax without slowing down," reports the Daily Mail.
FOR MORE INFO
FOOD THE ULTIMATE SECRET EXPOSED PT1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSpkLk0vYmk&feature=player_embedded

FOOD THE ULTIMATE SECRET EXPOSED PT2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-B9MeO3SRxU&feature=player_embedded

http://www.infowars.com/food-the-ultimate-secret-exposed/
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1299540/Jab-stop-stress-slowing-down.html
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1299540/Jab-stop-stress-slowing-down.html
http://www.infowars.com/new-york-times-and-other-media-pushing-for-drugging-water-supply/
http://www.prisonplanet.com/establishment-media-pushes-brain-eating-vaccines.html
http://www.infowars.com/oxford-bioethics-prof-medicated-water-of-future-would-have-fluoride-cognitive-enhancers/
http://www.infowars.com/category/featured-stories/


----------



## prawn_86 (7 August 2010)

LOL


----------



## electronicmaster (7 August 2010)

*abc 7 news discusses poison in tap water - careful what you drink*

*abc 7 news discusses poison in tap water - careful what you drink*


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (7 August 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> LOL



The first stage of truth in matters _considered not normal_ is ridicule.

The second stage is violence.

The third stage is acceptance. 

It seems stage one is brought about by brainwashing and propaganda and a mass of trivial events considered news. Notice how a cricket player's furniture is front page in a newspaper these days. I'd like to see the rationale for the Lima Declaration as front page news. Perhaps Agenda 21 as front page news. 

Stage three seems to come from exposure to the truth usually in hindsight, wishing something had been done before.

The buildup of Nazi Germany is a good study of history.


----------



## electronicmaster (7 August 2010)

*Doomsday Vault Protects World's Seeds on "60 Minutes"*

I think everyone would find it strange why we have such a Vault.  Just to Protect the World's Seeds?

*Doomsday Vault Protects World's Seeds on "60 Minutes" *



This may not be the only Vault.

I'm aware of the GMO foods.  It is possible that they are expecting things to go wrong, or World War 3 is going to be very destructive to all humanity.


----------



## electronicmaster (8 August 2010)

*Peter Schiff on Goldseek radio Aug. 7, 2010*

*Peter Schiff on Goldseek radio Aug. 7, 2010*


----------



## electronicmaster (8 August 2010)

*Lindsey Williams - The Elite Speak - DVD 3 - Jan/Feb 2010*

I found a bit of intelligence on the future of War and World Currency, even Gold and Silver.

Sounds like Israel will be solely responsible if War is to hit Iran.

Be warned, these videos are _religious heavy_ in some areas.  Not trying to give a Sunday school Special or anything lol 


*Lindsey Williams - The Elite Speak - DVD 3 Part 1 - Jan/Feb 2010 (To Seduce a Nation) *



*Lindsey Williams - The Elite Speak - DVD 3 Part 2 - Jan/Feb 2010 (To Seduce a Nation) *



*Lindsey Williams - The Elite Speak - DVD 3 Part 3 - Jan/Feb 2010 (To Seduce a Nation) 
*


Lindsey Williams - The Elite Speak - DVD 3 Part 4 - Jan/Feb 2010 (To Seduce a Nation)


Lindsey Williams - The Elite Speak - DVD 3 Part 5 - Jan/Feb 2010 (To Seduce a Nation) 


Lindsey Williams - The Elite Speak - DVD 3 Part 6 -Jan/Feb 2010 (To Seduce a Nation) 


Lindsey Williams - The Elite Speak - DVD 3 Part 7 (End DVD 3) - Jan/Feb 2010 (To Seduce a Nation)


----------



## electronicmaster (8 August 2010)

*"What in the World are They Spraying?" - Official Trailer*

GMO foods and HAARP weapons all seem to be tied to Stratospheric Aerosol Geoengineering


I've talked to some people who work on farms and they all are aware that GMO foods are not good for anyone.  Farmers appear to have seen documentaries about it.  Some are not aware that this might be enforced on them by Stratospheric Aerosol Geoengineering.  

I've asked them if they have seen any Stratospheric Aerosol spraying in the skies in the past? They say no.  Not yet anyway.  That's in SA. 

*Global Emergency: Chemical Clouds *



*Pilot Films Plane Spraying Chemtrails *


*"What in the World are They Spraying?" - Official Trailer *


----------



## electronicmaster (8 August 2010)

*HAARP*

*HAARP* Introduction (High Frequency Active Auroral Research Program)


Is this HAARP in action? 


HAARP Tesla Coils in Russia (by AlienScientist)


Haarp Earthquake Timeline 2010 China Haiti Chile h.a.a.r.p 


HAARP: Persian Gulf Eyewitness 


haarp in iran 


  6.4 EARTHQUAKE TAIWAN CHINA HAARP CHEMTRAILS !!!


----------



## electronicmaster (8 August 2010)

*Global and U.S. food price alert*

*Global and U.S. food price alert *

Stock up on food unless you grow your own.  Otherwise buy toilet paper.  It sucks to have to buy toilet paper if you can't afford food.


----------



## electronicmaster (9 August 2010)

*On the Edge with Max Keiser and Danny Schechter*

*On the Edge with Max Keiser and Danny Schechter (1/2)* 


*On the Edge with Max Keiser and Danny Schechter (2/2)*


----------



## electronicmaster (9 August 2010)

*Cursed or Caressed هرب من الموت لحضرموت*

I think this guy obaidkarki is a speed reader.  He likes to keep up to date on a lot of issues.   In this video he talks about possible Israel plans based on information that has been written on the WWW. 

This guy is good.

*Cursed or Caressed هرب من الموت لحضرموت*




Original URL:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU4WRTy3mOY&playnext=1&videos=TaBYUhokP-U&feature=sub



 obaidkarki  |   08 August 2010

Please follow these links that influenced this video hereinbelow:
cst http://cst.org.uk/blog/
dry bones blog http://drybonesblog.blogspot.com/
full feed from huffingtonpost.com http://www.huffingtonpost.com/raw_fee...
huffington post | full news feed http://www.huffingtonpost.com/newswire/
huffington post full blog feed http://www.huffingtonpost.com/blog/
jerusalem connection blog http://www.jerusalemconnection.us/blog/
weekly standard blog http://www.weeklystandard.com/weblogs...
across universe http://canuckonrun.blogspot.com/
archaeology daily news http://www.archaeologydaily.com/news/
art knowledge news http://www.artknowledgenews.com/
awnet http://www.tawnet.com/
big peace http://bigpeace.com/
commentary http://www.commentarymagazine.com/blogs/
daily trends news http://dailytrendsnews.com/
desertpeace http://desertpeace.wordpress.com/
dissident voice http://dissidentvoice.org/
dvd verdict http://www.dvdverdict.com/
elder of ziyon http://elderofziyon.blogspot.com/
enduring america http://enduringamerica.com/
failedmessiah.com http://failedmessiah.typepad.com/fail...
free thought manifesto http://freethoughtmanifesto.blogspot....
gayandright http://gayandright.blogspot.com/
gentile warrior http://gentwarrior.blogspot.com/
globalpost http://www.globalpost.com/
hot news trend http://bajirut.com/
ikhras اخرس http://ikhras.com/
israel matzav http://israelmatzav.blogspot.com/
israellycool http://www.israellycool.com/
israel-palestine: missing headlines http://www.israel-palestinenews.org/
jk technologies http://www.jkwebco.com/cloud/
kosu radio http://www.kosu.org/
malaysia opinion http://malaysiaopinion.com/
means to restrain israel jerusalem post. http://www.jpost.com/home/article.asp... newsgee http://www.newsgee.com/
middle east post http://www.middleastpost.com/
mondoweiss http://mondoweiss.net/
no quarter http://www.noquarterusa.net/blog/
norrntruthseeker http://norrntruthseeker.blogspot.com/
nowcosm http://www.nowcosm.com/
opendemocracy http://www.opendemocracy.net/article/...
pacific free press rss http://www.pacificfreepress.com/
pajamas media http://pajamasmedia.com/
political atrics http://www.politicalatrics.net/
realclearworld http://realclearworld.com/?q=http://w...
relevant news http://jackskin.com/
shoah http://www.shoah.org.uk/
sk http://naturalsignature.com/wordpress...
solomonia http://www.solomonia.com/blog/
stand up to hate http://standuptohate.blogspot.com/
sustg http://www.sustg.org/
tikun olam-תקון עולם: http://www.richardsilverstein.com/tik...
touch base online http://www.touchbaseonline.ca/
us campaign for academic http://usacbi.wordpress.com/
war news updates http://warnewsupdates.blogspot.com/
web hay news breaking news, us, http://webhay.com/news/
workers bush telegraph http://workersbushtelegraph.com.au/
world http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/rss...
الكوميدياء العدائية لاتتهم احد وانما هي عشق الحديث عن خبر لتحقيره لالنقده راجين رضي الله أماسخطكم فهوالشرف عينه فان الكتابة دون قول جبن لان اليوتوب دون فيديو كجدران المراحيض العامة فهي دفاتر الجبناء توسلت كل عمريّ رذيل قومي وكريمهم عبثا رد بضاعتي لسد ديني لو وصفتهم بالكذب جاش غرورهم وان نعتهم بالشرف زاد خبثهم قوم اتخذوا النسيء دينا عن دين الله سفاهة فهل الذي خلق العاص والسامري والعباس ويزيد خلقهم فوالله لوكان محمد بيننا لهدر دمهم ودم بنينهم وبناتهم وامهاتهم واباءهم وقشومهم و امر جبريل أن يطبق الاخشبين علي مدائنهم فتذكرت قول كعبا: ارجع عبيد إلى معزك تيسا ذا حيد كدأب آل فرعون ذلهم درهم ولمهم حذاء
עביד כארכי الأخطل عبيد كركي Obaid Karki Hepcat St.Sheetrock ✡☪✟☭ॐ 﨎 ﷲ 卐 ☯☬☮☫☥☪
jerusalem evelyn Gordon haaretz herb keinon huffington post jcvcms kosu marcy/مارسي newman/نيومان mohamad bazzi nicola Nasser omri ceren paul rogers politicalatrics rafiq hariri richard silverstein ronit goodman Solomon stephanie l. freid steve clemons suzanne muchnic thomas l. friedman adam horowitz afp anne bayefsky aussie dave barometer by ap khaled abu toameh tovah carl in


----------



## electronicmaster (10 August 2010)

*Premature Ejeculation out of Iraq علي حردان ياطقيعان*

_*  Premature Ejeculation out of Iraq علي حردان ياطقيعان*_


Please follow these links that influenced this video hereinbelow:
abovetopsecret.com new topics http://feeds.abovetopsecret.com 1.xml
atlas shrugs http://atlasshrugs2000.typepad.com atlas_shrugs
bossip.com http://bossip.com
bullfax.com market news & analysis http://www.bullfax.com
close protection forum and surveillan http://www.closeprotectionworld.co.uk
defencetalk | defense & military http://www.defencetalk.com
democracyarsenal.org http://www.democracyarsenal.org
dinar daddy's tidbits http://www.iraqidinar.com
enduring america http://enduringamerica.com
eurasia review http://www.eurasiareview.com
flowingdata http://flowingdata.com
freethinker http://freethinker.co.uk
full feed from huffingtonpost.com http://www.huffingtonpost.com newswire
full feed from huffingtonpost.com http://www.huffingtonpost.com newswire
global geopolitics & political economy http://globalgeopolitics.net wordpress
global voices in english http://globalvoicesonline.org
globalsecurity.org http://www.globalsecurity.org
great debate http://blogs.reuters.com great-debate
hotairpundit http://www.hapblog.com
inside iraq http://blogs.mcclatchydc.com iraq
jawa report http://mypetjawa.mu.nu
lobelog.com http://www.lobelog.com
middle east monitor creating http://www.middleeastmonitor.org.uk
mostly water canadian and http://mostlywater.org
national newspaper http://national.ae ?qh3m4n
news, opionion and features from http://www.aawsat.com english
newsdaily: top headlines http://newsdaily.com ?qsave+us+from+berlusconi

mcclatchy marsha b cohen marketmaker liz sly ladybird judith miller john batchelor james risen huffington post hotairpundit hamid tehrani hamastan gorman91 editors dpa dulaimy doug irving dinardaddy cnsnews cnn wire cnn international businessweek bossip staff blackandred bernd debusmann barry duke barbarossa ashtiani anthony shaded ali sheikholeslami ali gharib agence france-presse afp activists afghanistan allen bp ambition anti-corruption work assessing bennet bennet-backed pension deal costs millions 'bir r' soldier birthright citizenship boehner broadway ater bush deficits california's gay-marriage carbon cap bills cash-strapped chavez envoy chelsea clinton chelsea's wedding cia moved detainees clinton-vs.-obama coats collapsing condemns confirming kagan controversial corruption pursuits cost of dying: end-of-life care criticism d.c. revolving door decorated surgeon deep freeze f-15 fighter jets fancy farm picnic finalists 'despicable' discontent education grant innovation enrichment flotus's star frustration firsthand funding disabled g.o.p. gitmo golden door gop avoids gay marriage ruling greene gulf harlem hartford governor bid health overhaul high-profile cases await hiroshima a-bomb memorial hoops id imposters infiltrating interstate livestock islands dispute karzai shutter private security companies kentucky's senate race kenyans mixed whe r election violence leak lying manchin's mccain admitting turf citizenship debate mccain medicare sparks debate menu michelle obama criticized spain vacation military mates mississippi mitt romney moratorium nba superstars ned lamont nixed obama administration oce leo wise oil-spill oversight pentagon perriello powell power in demand proxy war rangel relief well restaurants rhinebeck saudis smoking off spanish beach sprint substitute justices supreme court tea party torture! touts medicare law troops turf unlikely us-vietnam nuke deal utah rank vietnam virginia wading wikileaks 'worth considering' Wyoming netanyahu
الكوميدياء العدائية لاتتهم احد وانما هي عشق الحديث عن خبر لتحقيره لالنقده راجين رضي الله أماسخطكم فهوالشرف عينه فان الكتابة دون قول جبن لان اليوتوب دون فيديو كجدران المراحيض العامة فهي دفاتر الجبناء توسلت كل عمريّ رذيل قومي وكريمهم عبثا رد بضاعتي لسد ديني لو وصفتهم بالكذب جاش غرورهم وان نعتهم بالشرف زاد خبثهم قوم اتخذوا النسيء دينا عن دين الله سفاهة فهل الذي خلق العاص والسامري والعباس ويزيد خلقهم فوالله لوكان محمد بيننا لهدر دمهم ودم بنينهم وبناتهم وامهاتهم واباءهم وقشومهم و امر جبريل أن يطبق الاخشبين علي مدائنهم فتذكرت قول كعبا: ارجع عبيد إلى معزك تيسا ذا حيد كدأب آل فرعون ذلهم درهم ولمهم حذاء
✡☪✟☭ॐ 﨎 ﷲ 卐 ☯☬☮☫☥☪
Category:

News & Politics


----------



## electronicmaster (11 August 2010)

*Who Owns The Media?*

This is not a hate Jew post.  Just more research for some truth. 

*Do Jews Control the Media? -- The LA Times Says Yes! *


This following Jew/Christan guy admits this Media control subject is true:-

*Who Owns The Media? *


*The Zionist Matrix of Power in America*


_Warning:- This following video is a bit hardcore_


I have to see where the Vatican comes in on all of this.  They have more power and Gold too.


----------



## electronicmaster (11 August 2010)

*Elizabeth Warren Uncovered What the Govt. Did to 'Rescue' AIG, and It Ain't Pretty*

*Elizabeth Warren Uncovered What the Govt. Did to 'Rescue' AIG, and It Ain't Prett*y
_
The government’s $182 billion bailout of insurance giant AIG should be seen as the Rosetta Stone for understanding the financial crisis and its costly aftermath. _


----------



## electronicmaster (12 August 2010)

*Goldman Goes Goo-Goo For Gold: "Gold Market Poised For A Rally As US Real Rates Head*

Goldman Sachs is advising long positions on Gold.  

Last time they did this with the Subprime Market, while going Short.  Most people in the know will expect Goldman Sachs to Short the Gold market... but will they?


If Goldman Sachs are to short Gold?  It will be so to help the other commercials to exit out of their Short positions.  I know all commercials want to go long in Gold. 

*zerohedge:-*

*Goldman Goes Goo-Goo For Gold: "Gold Market Poised For A Rally As US Real Rates Head Lower"*


----------



## electronicmaster (14 August 2010)

*United Nations, Alan Greenspan now implicated in $134.5 billion bond scandal*

*United Nations, Alan Greenspan now implicated in $134.5 billion bond scandal* [http://usahitman.com]

Interesting read here. 


_An international investigation of what is certain to be the largest financial fraud in history (involving at least $1 trillion) is now implicating former US Federal Reserve Board Chairman Alan Greenspan and UN Secretary General Ban Ki Moon, according to CIA, MI6, Opus Dei and Interpol sources.

This scandal at the heart of the secret world of global high finance made a brief entry into the public conscious in June, 2009 when two Japanese carrying $134.5 billion worth of government bonds were detained in Italy. The corporate propaganda media wrote about this incident before dismissing it by saying the “bonds were fraudulent.” These corporate so-called journalists failed to follow up on why the Japanese individuals, Watanabe and Yamaguchi, were carrying diplomatic passports. That meant their arrest was illegal and that the Italian authorities did not have the right to confiscate the bonds.

The Italian government tried to sell the bonds to the Chinese government at 40% of their face value but the Chinese said that if they bought the bonds the Italians would also then have to pay back their debts to China. The Italian authorities realized this would bankrupt Italy. Instead, the Italians then asked a Vatican Banker by the name of Daniele Dal Bosco to try to sell the bonds back to their original owners, an organization known as the Dragon Family, at 10% of their face value. The Dragon family refused to buy back their own bonds.

However, Dal Bosco, a member of the Monte Carlo P2 Freemason Lodge, was instead asked by a Dragon Family agent to act as custodian for an additional $1 trillion worth of bonds. These bonds are a combination of Kennedy Bonds, Federal Reserve Notes and Japanese government bonds that the Dragon family was trying to keep out of the hands of the Federal Reserve Board.

High ranking members of the United Nations then approached Dal Bosco and offered him $100 million to hand them the bonds. This transaction was stopped by White Dragon Society agents.

Dal Bosco then absconded with those bonds and turned to an organization known as the Office of International Treasury Control. Using the OITC name, Dal Bosco then tried to cash the bonds with the Vatican, the Italian government and, again, the United Nations.

However, an investigation of the OITC by international criminal authorities revealed the organization to be a sophisticated fraud. The nominal head of the OITC is a Cambodian of royal blood by the name of R.C. Dam. Mr. Dam was at one point recognized as having the nominal rights to a large pool of gold owned by the various royal families of the world. However, these rights have long since been rescinded and the OITC has for years now operated as a fraudulent organization.

UN Secretary Ban Ki Moon has been implicated because the OITC has defrauded at least three countries and an unknown number of individuals by claiming to have UN backing. The UN never, until the current investigation began, denied its affiliation with the OITC. Investigators are now awaiting a formal response from Ban Ki Moon because, they say, he personally tried to help Dal Bosco cash the bonds. The UN, the BIS and the Federal Reserve Board all now say the OITC is a fraud.

Investigators in the US and the UK have now confirmed the two Japanese were fooled by a group headed by Alan Greenspan into bringing the bonds from Italy to Switzerland. Greenspan’s cabal was planning from the very beginning to seize the bonds and cash them.

Many of these bonds are linked to the attempt by former US President John Kennedy to return the money creating powers of the privately owned Federal Reserve Board to the American people. The Feds attempt to get their hands on these bonds and cash them was blocked by an international team of investigators including members of the Japanese Security Police, MI6, the CIA, Interpol, other government agencies and various secret societies including MJ12, the White Dragon Society and certain Freemason groups.

The Vatican is now denying any link to Del Bosco and a representative of Opus Dei told an investigator affiliated with the White Dragon Society that “we will get the bonds back for you but do not ask about what happens to Del Bosco.” Dal Bosco is now believed to be hiding somethere in Italy, probably the town of Negrar outside of Verona.
There is a large international meeting scheduled in Washington at the end of this month to deal with ongoing financial war these bonds are an integral part of. It is looking very much like the end game for the Federal Reserve Board and their puppets in Washington D.C. The nightmare is finally ending. _


----------



## electronicmaster (14 August 2010)

*Jordan Maxwell - Queen of England Exposed*

*Jordan Maxwell - Queen of England Exposed Part 1*


*Jordan Maxwell - Queen of England Exposed Part 2*


*Jordan Maxwell - Queen of England Exposed Part 3*


*Jordan Maxwell - Queen of England Exposed Part 4*


----------



## electronicmaster (14 August 2010)

*Legatus - Here is the missing link the the Catholic Church*

*Here is the missing link to the Catholic Church*


Website:
http://www.legatus.org

You will also see the hidden agenda within these videos.  listen to George Bush Jr say it all. 

*Legatus Promo Video *

Legatus is a membership organization for Catholic CEOs and executives around the world. Legatus's motto is "to study, live and spread the Faith in our business, professional and personal lives." 


*2009 Legatus Summit in Bermuda, Feb. 5-7, 2009 *
They say after every Summit, comes some of the biggest economic moves.




President George W. Bush addresses Legatus


----------



## electronicmaster (15 August 2010)

*Fraud Update! Australia a Concealed Colony*

*Fraud Update! Australia a Concealed Colony *[http://www.henrymakow.com]
_
[ Since his July 27 article appeared on this website, Ken's site www.basicfraud.com has been hacked and demolished, as Satanists promised it would be. The site argues that former British colonies, Australia, New Zealand and Canada never actually achieved independence. World government is an extension of the "British Empire" and independence would have been a step in the wrong direction. So they faked it.  

Their "elected Government and entire Judicial Systems are totally unlawful, fraudulent and invalid...This has enormous ramifications when considering International Treaties entered into by the these Governments, any political appointments, the banking laws, the whole Court System, taxation, just to name a few, have NO legitimacy and are totally null and void."

"The governments participating in this fraudulent cover up, do not want the general public to know the true situation, as it is part of their overall hidden agenda to manipulate and control the citizens of these countries.

"Also consider the global ramifications against Queen Elizabeth II and the Royal Family who have knowingly participated greatly in this massive fraud.

"Regarding the New World Order, are then the UN Treaties signed by these Countries valid, as they are not Nations??"

Aloysius Fozdyke, senior member of the satanic Alpha Lodge of Sydney, which controls the Australian government, asked to  "make contact with [Ken] as he obviously has special knowledge."

Ken refused saying Aloysius was an agent of the Australian government.

Aloysius continued: "The people behind the website  are irritants, that's all. We've already destroyed them. There is not a journalist in the world who will publish their boring material. Shortly their website will cease to exist. Accidents happen! Indeed, sometime ago I was attempting to lure journalists, checking the water temperature, so to speak. No one was interested then or now. QEII is controlled by our people; as is her system."

Here is an update from Ken.] _


The Article continues in the URL above...


----------



## electronicmaster (15 August 2010)

*Is New Oz PM Head of Satanist Lodge?*

*Is New Oz PM Head of Satanist Lodge?*[http://www.thetruthseeker.co.uk]

*Henry Makow – Henry Makow.com July 13, 2010*

[_In a dramatic coup June 24 2010, Julia Gillard took over as Prime Minister from Kevin Rudd and became Australia's first female PM.

Gillard is the first PM to be unmarried and a lesbian. (She is in a relationship with Tim Mathieson - who is a "beard.") She is the first PM to be sworn in without making reference to God. (Gillard is an atheist and has no religious beliefs.)

A reader has suggested that Gillard is head of the Satanic Alpha lodge of Sydney ("Australia`s global satanic legacy and future.")

This is based on the posthumous confessions of a leading Australian Satanist "Frater 616":

"Some of the deadliest, most effective and disarming assassins are women. Within the Alpha Lodges they are worshipped as embodiments of the Dark Goddess - who is known by many names and is virgin still! *Currently the Outer Head of the Alpha Lodge Australasia is a very highly placed and successful Federal politician - whose Satanic name is Bestia."*

We asked Aloysius Fozdyke, (the man who brought Frater 616's testimony to the world,) to comment. He is a member of the Alpha Lodge and we assume acts with their authorization.

His reply on the "Bestia"-Gillard connection: " I'd rather not comment at this stage." _]

The article continues in the above URL....


----------



## electronicmaster (15 August 2010)

*The Exposure within Australia of Political Corruption*

*The Exposure within Australia of Political Corruption*

The Exposure within Australia of Political Corruption 1.avi


The Exposure within Australia of Political Corruption 2.avi 


The Exposure within Australia of Political Corruption 3.avi 


The Exposure within Australia of Political Corruption 4.avi


The Exposure within Australia of Political Corruption 5.avi


The Exposure within Australia of Political Corruption 6.avi 


The Exposure within Australia of Political Corruption 7.avi 


The Exposure within Australia of Political Corruption 8.avi


----------



## electronicmaster (15 August 2010)

*NEW WORLD ORDER.THE DEVIL IN THE VATICAN!!*

NEW WORLD ORDER.THE DEVIL IN THE VATICAN!! 

Just to tie some of it together.



NEW WORLD ORDER.THE DEVIL IN THE VATICAN!! pt2 The Impostor Pope. 



Nine parts of these videos can be found on youtube


----------



## electronicmaster (15 August 2010)

*Silver is the best hedge against inflation! | Robert Kiyosaki*

*Silver is the best hedge against inflation! | Robert Kiyosaki *


----------



## electronicmaster (16 August 2010)

*Bob Chapman's Economic Report: Our Economy Teeters On The Brink!*

From: TheAlexJonesChannel | August 13, 2010   | 6,154 views


Alex talks about the economy with regular Friday guest, Bob Chapman. Bob became a stockbroker in 1960 and retired in 1988. Starting in 1967 Mr. Chapman began writing articles on business, finance, economics and politics having been printed and reprinted over the years in over 200 publications. He owned and wrote the Gary Allen Report, which had 30,000 subscribers. He currently is owner and editor of The International Forecaster, a compendium of information on business, finance, economics and social and political issues worldwide, which reaches 10,000 investors and brokers monthly directly, and parts of his publication are picked up by 60 different websites weekly exposing his ideas to over 10 million investors a week.
http://theinternationalforecaster.com/
http://www.infowars.com/
http://www.prisonplanet.tv/



*Bob Chapman's Economic Report: Our Economy Teeters On The Brink! - Alex Jones Tv 1/2 *


*
Bob Chapman's Economic Report: Our Economy Teeters On The Brink! - Alex Jones Tv 2/2 *


----------



## electronicmaster (16 August 2010)

*economy and the mass media, lies and more spin than ever*

*economy and the mass media, lies and more spin than ever *

Jim Puplava talks about the mainstream media and how they spin the economic news
and Max Keiser talks about the Hindenburg omen
recorded on August 14th 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (16 August 2010)

*Hedge Fund Manager Hugh Hendry loses his cool*

*Hedge Fund Manager Hugh Hendry loses his cool *
 March 12, 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (16 August 2010)

*The Silver Log (08.14.2010) - Technical Analysis*

The Silver Log (08.14.2010) - Technical Analysis


----------



## electronicmaster (16 August 2010)

*The House Always Wins*

*The House Always Wins*


----------



## electronicmaster (16 August 2010)

*Only Gold And Silver Can Be Money*

*Only Gold And Silver Can Be Money *


----------



## electronicmaster (16 August 2010)

*Trendless market. Gold still a buy! Market update Sunday 8/15/10*

* Trendless market. Gold still a buy! Market update Sunday 8/15/10 *




Still good time to accumulate Gold/Silver, miners, etc...


----------



## electronicmaster (17 August 2010)

*Tons of gold imports turn to dust on arrival*

*Tons of gold imports turn to dust on arrival* http://www.emirates247.com

*Gold imported into the UAE by traders and investors turned out to be fake on closer inspection*


By    * VM Sathish

Published Sunday, August 15, 2010

_Several tons of gold imported into the UAE by traders and investors turned out to be fake on closer inspection, resulting in millions of dirhams in losses and high levels of stress to the victims.

Speaking to Emirates 24|7, Mohamad Shakarchi,, Managing Director of Emirates Gold, said: "A lot of people in the UAE who tried to import gold at lower prices or through dubious overseas companies have been cheated.

We have inspected many consignments from African countries, especially Ghana, and found that there is not an ounce of gold in them.

For importing pure dust or other metals with yellow colour, these traders have paid several million dirhams.”

Dubai Customs sources confirmed the incidence of fake gold imports, but did not reply to a questionnaire sent by Emirates 24|7 ten days ago.

“The concerned official is on leave,” said a spokesman.

Emirates Gold has stopped examining gold imported from Africa. "We send specialists to examine a gold consignment only if it is routed through a local company.

We don’t have time to waste because most of these so called gold imports are fake. The traders got greedy. They thought they were getting gold at a discounted rate.”

Mohammed said that at least five tonnes of fake yellow metal is lying with Dubai Customs._

More info in the provided URL link above...


----------



## electronicmaster (17 August 2010)

*The Silver Log (08.16.2010)*

*The Silver Log (08.16.2010) *


----------



## electronicmaster (17 August 2010)

*On the Edge with Stefan Molyneux*

On the Edge with Stefan Molyneux (1/3)

Original airdate: 13 August 2010



On the Edge with Stefan Molyneux (2/3)



On the Edge with Stefan Molyneux (3/3)


----------



## electronicmaster (17 August 2010)

*Gold and Inflation*

*Gold and Inflation *


----------



## electronicmaster (17 August 2010)

*The roof is on fire - China sell-off of US Treasuries*

*The roof is on fire - China sell-off of US Treasuries *

China is now taking a more aggressive position in lowering its US treasury holdings as well as limiting its exports of rare metals which are needed for any high tech product.


----------



## electronicmaster (17 August 2010)

*Fidel Castro come back after Obama on Iran and Israel*

*Fidel Castro come back after Obama on Iran and Israel *





Please follow these links that influenced this video hereinbelow:
http://zeroanthropology.net zero anthropology
http://www2.macleans.ca macleans.ca
http://washingtonexaminer.com rss ?section=%2fopinion%2fcolumns
http://uprootedpalestinians.blogspot.com uprooted palestinians
http://turcopolier.typepad.com sic_semper_tyrannis
http://tpmcafe.talkingpointsmemo.com talk blogs cafe talk aggregator
http://thewestislamandsharia.blogspot... the west, islam and sharia
http://thewashingtonnote.com the washington note
http://spectator.org the american spectator
http://socioecohistory.wordpress.com socio-economics history blog
http://redantliberationarmy.wordpress... red ant liberation army news
http://palestinevideo.blogspot.com palestine video
http://niqnaq.wordpress.com niqnaq
http://mondoweiss.net mondoweiss
http://mfs-theothernews.blogspot.com
http://jihadwatch.org jihad watch
http://israel7777777.blogspot.com 7 year peace treaty signing
http://informationspecial.info
http://human-nature-life.blogspot.com mans role in history-man life and philosophy ...
http://huffingtonpost.com news cuba cuba on the huffington post
http://hacer.org latam hacer latin american news
http://guerrillareader.blogspot.com guerrilla reader
http://globalresearch.ca globalresearch.ca
http://friendsofarnett.blogspot.com
http://fpif.org regions latinamerica
http://foreignpolicy.com foreign policy
http://ex-skf.blogspot.com ex-skf
http://eurotrib.com european tribune
http://europebusines.blogspot.com
http://europeaninternationalrelation....
http://eurasiareview.com eurasia review facebook feed
http://dotconnectoruk.blogspot.com
http://dissidentvoice.org dissident voice
http://diplomatizzando.blogspot.com
http://desdecuba.com generationy ?paged=2 generation y
http://democraticunderground.com democratic underground latest breaking news
http://current.com news new
http://cubadata.blogspot.com cuba verdad
http://cubacentral.wordpress.com
http://creativenumerology.wordpress.com creative numerology
http://cnn.com 2009 world meast 12 16 iran.missile index.html.
http://clarionadvisory.com clarion advisory
http://campaigniran.org casmii campaign against sanctions and military ...
http://brianleesblog.blogspot.com brianlee
http://blogues.cyberpresse.ca hetu
http://blogs.the-american-interest.com wrm
http://blogs.reuters.com great-debate the great debate
http://blogs.cqpolitics.com trailmix craig crawford's trail mix
http://blog.seattlepi.com davidhorsey archives 166561.asp
http://bigjournalism.com big journalism
http://atlanticfreepress.com news.html atlantic free press op ed
richard hÃ©tu re-emerges raÃºl radically alternative webzine puffer fish predicting armageddon-like devastation pouring politicaltheatrics political theatrics polÃ­tica externa.com plotting a sinister plan paulo r. de almeida paul woodward olive-green shirt nuclear-armed nuclear war pitting notsilvia night noliesradio niqnaq nigasaki nick miroff multicolored track suits mosesman military uniform mike dammann mihaibeltechi midwest showdown memorandum maximo g. maximilian forte matthew j. o'connor marifeli pÃ©rez-stable mahmoud ahmadinejad macleans.ca luiz Albuquerque lounging lord stirling larry elder laprimavera landen kevin zeese karmal juan josephwouk john c. wohlstetter jewish javani's assertions israel's sovereign 'imminent' imminent humberto fontova humanitatem huffington post news team hezbollah havana aquarium hacer latin american gulf disaster goldberg gerecht ga=fidel-castro foretelling folly of brazil's exceptionalism floyd and mary beth brown flex political muscle fleet offshore fewer fernandofusterfabra fernando fuster-fabra's fatigues fascists hate ex-cuban exaggerated european council on international relation et klatsch empire el movimiento dotconnector dissident discussions diplomatizzando brazil's foreign policy: not so praised destroy destate Debbie de son cÃ´tÃ©, l'administration obama rÃ©pÃ¨te Ã  qui veut l'entendre qu'elle ne rejette pas l'option militaire pour freiner les ambitions nuclÃ©aires de l'iran. cela dit, il est clair qu'elle n'est pas intÃ©ressÃ©e Ã  une troisiÃ¨me guerre au moyen-orient, selon goldbergun des meilleurs analystes politiques qui soit, fidel castro, en avait dÃ©jÃ  parlÃ© le 4 aoÃ»t dernier dans ses rÃ©flexions: Davidhorsey daniel wagner daniel wagner dan mclaughlin profile cuban-americans cubacentral cuba verdad craig crawford's trail mix cq politics convalescence communists love jihad christopher Sabatini christine delorey chris cempaka brianlee brian lee bradley manning booman tribune bernd debusmann bellaciao barack obama balcon al caribe author arnett gardens sports foundation usa inc. Armageddon arevamirpal anonymous anders ali gharib ailing admiral mullen admin ad humanitatem accueing 100% cubano עביד כארכי الأخطل عبيد كركي Obaid Karki Hepcat St.Sheetrock ✡☪✟☭ॐ 﨎 ﷲ 卐 ☯☬☮☫☥☪


----------



## electronicmaster (17 August 2010)

*Max Keiser: The American Empire is Done! - The Alex Jones Show*

*Max Keiser: The American Empire is Done! - The Alex Jones Show 2/3 *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdX0ANK1Qbk&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## electronicmaster (18 August 2010)

*Dr Stan with Bob Chapman*

*Dr Stan with Bob Chapman*

Aug 16 2010 part 1


Aug 16 2010 part 2


Aug 16 2010 part 3 final


----------



## electronicmaster (18 August 2010)

*Methods for Owning Gold & Silver...If You Can't Hold It, You Don't Own It: Mike Malon*

*Methods for Owning Gold & Silver...If You Can't Hold It, You Don't Own It: Mike Maloney*



More information can be found here:-

http://goldsilver.com/newsletters/newsID/8920/


----------



## electronicmaster (18 August 2010)

*Russia's Loading of Nuke Fuel Into Iran Plant*

*John Bolton: Russia's Loading of Nuke Fuel Into Iran Plant Means Aug. 21 Deadline for Israeli Attack* http://www.newsmax.com



Friday, 13 Aug 2010 01:41 PM
Article Font Size   

By: David A. Patten
_
News that Russia will load nuclear fuel rods into an Iranian reactor has touched off a countdown to a point of no return, a deadline by which Israel would have to launch an attack on Iran's Bushehr reactor before it becomes effectively "immune" to any assault, says former Bush administration U.N. Ambassador John R. Bolton.

Once the fuel rods are loaded, Bolton told Fox News on Friday afternoon, "it makes it essentially immune from attack by Israel. Because once the rods are in the reactor an attack on the reactor risks spreading radiation in the air, and perhaps into the water of the Persian Gulf."

Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin declared in March that Russia would start the Bushehr reactor this summer. But the announcement from a spokesman for Russia's state atomic agency to Reuters Friday sent international diplomats scrambling to head off a crisis._ 


More info via URL above.


----------



## electronicmaster (18 August 2010)

*Tony Robbins Economic Warning 1-2*

*Tony Robbins Economic Warning 1-2*


*Tony Robbins Economic Warning 2-2 *


*Tony Robbins gives economic warning *
silverfuturist


----------



## electronicmaster (19 August 2010)

*"Those Voices Don't Speak for the Rest of Us"*

*"Those Voices Don't Speak for the Rest of Us"*


----------



## electronicmaster (19 August 2010)

*Bill Gross Bailout, Government Motors IPO*

*Bill Gross Bailout, Government Motors IPO*

Schiff Report Video Blog August 18th 2010



I posted this just to note the possible GM scam


----------



## electronicmaster (19 August 2010)

*EndGame HQ full length version*

*EndGame HQ full length version *

Enjoy todays movie 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-CrNlilZho&feature=fvst


----------



## electronicmaster (20 August 2010)

*Financial Elites : George Soros*

*Financial Elites : George Soros *

A bit of Media spin, but still a good video.


----------



## electronicmaster (20 August 2010)

*Trust the Billionaires, Chemical Attack - Sunday Update*

*Trust the Billionaires, Chemical Attack - Sunday Update *



 corbettreport  |   August 15, 2010

Sunday Update is a public service of The Corbett Report podcast. Download the latest episode from the home page:

http://www.corbettreport.com

Billionaires Sign "Giving Pledge"
http://ur1.ca/15d65

Elite Billionaires Meet in Secret
http://ur1.ca/15d69

The Eugenics Records Office of Cold Spring Harbor Laboratory
http://ur1.ca/15d7h

Alexis Carrel, Rockefeller Researcher and Eugenics Advocate
http://ur1.ca/15d7u

Hideyo Noguchi, Rockefeller Researcher, Injected Orphans With Syphilis
http://ur1.ca/15d8a

Cornelius Rhoads, Rockefeller Researcher, Bragged About Giving Porto Ricans Cancer
http://ur1.ca/15d8k

Rockefellers Funded Nazi Eugenicists Through Kaiser Wilhelm Institute
http://ur1.ca/15d92

Population Control: The Eugenics Connection
http://ur1.ca/15d96

Rockefeller's "Population Council" and Eugenics
http://ur1.ca/15d9r

Testimony of Norman Dodd
http://ur1.ca/15d9y

The Tetanus Toxoid Vaccine Was an Abortofacient (hCG)
http://ur1.ca/15daa

More Info on the Tetanus Vaccine Scandal
http://ur1.ca/c5po

Even More Info on the Tetanus Vaccine Scandal
http://ur1.ca/15daw

Bill Gates: "Innovating to Zero"
http://ur1.ca/15db0

We Are Change Confronts Rockefeller on Eugenics
http://ur1.ca/15db6

China Examines Milk Powder "Premature Puberty" Reports
http://ur1.ca/15dbj

American Girls Showing Signs of Puberty Earlier, Study Says
http://ur1.ca/15dbs

Information on Endocrine Disrupting Chemicals
http://ur1.ca/15dc9

Dr. Elizabeth Whelan Pimping BPA on CNN
http://ur1.ca/15dcl

Activists Take on Fluoridated Water in Wichita
http://ur1.ca/15dcs

We Are Change Edmonton Street Action - Poison in Tap Water
http://ur1.ca/15dcu


----------



## electronicmaster (20 August 2010)

*War *****s, COINTELPRO Lives, Whole Wheat Wins - New World Next Week*

*War *****s, COINTELPRO Lives, Whole Wheat Wins - New World Next Week *



 corbettreport  |   August 18, 2010

Welcome back to the New World Next Week - the video series from CorbettReport.com & MediaMonarchy.com. This week:

Story #1: geopolitiks/war*****s: powderkegs looking for sparks
http://ur1.ca/16g6n
Related: Bolton Says Israel Has 3 Days to Strike Iran
http://ur1.ca/16g71

Story #2: 'hate blogger' hal turner burned by government he served
http://ur1.ca/16g7f
Related: How to Divide and Conquer
http://ur1.ca/16g7n

Story #3: wheat bread sales top white bread for first time
http://ur1.ca/16g7q
Related: Dave's Killer Bread Story
http://ur1.ca/16g7z

Now you can go to http://NewWorldNextWeek.com to get high quality episodes for your device of choice. And as always, stay up-to-date by subscribing to the feeds from Corbett Report http://ur1.ca/kbj1 & Media Monarchy http://ur1.ca/kuec Thank you.


----------



## electronicmaster (21 August 2010)

*Drew Raines with Bob Chapman*

*Drew Raines with Bob Chapman*

Aug 19 2010 part 1 


Aug 19 2010 part 2


Aug 19 2010 part 3


Aug 19 2010 part 4 final


----------



## electronicmaster (21 August 2010)

*Breaking: Google's Plans to Take Over The Internet Exposed!!*

*Breaking: Google's Plans to Take Over The Internet Exposed!! - Alex Jones* 



Paul Joseph Watson
http://www.prisonplanet.com/
Thursday, August 19, 2010

The net-neutrality ending deal with Verizon is just the beginning of Google's plans to kill the open and free Internet as part of their takeover agenda to completely control the world wide web and force independent media websites, radio and TV shows out of existence for good.

Google's agreement with Verizon to speed certain Internet content to users opens the door to the complete sterilization of the world wide web as a force for political change. Under Google's takeover plan, the Internet will closely resemble cable TV, independent voices will be silenced and the entire Internet will be bought up by transnational media giants.

People who want to run a simple blog will be priced out of existence, online TV and radio shows will cease to exist as the Internet is swallowed up by the corporate borg.

True net neutrality means that independent news outlets who attract an audience by telling the truth can compete on an even keel with corporate giants like ABC, CBS and CNN. The Google-Verizon pact will end that level playing field and in turn eliminate everything that is outside of the mainstream.

"A non-neutral Internet means that companies like AT&T, Comcast, Verizon and Google can turn the Net into cable TV and pick winners and losers online," writes Josh Silver. "A problem just for Internet geeks? You wish. All video, radio, phone and other services will soon be delivered through an Internet connection. Ending Net Neutrality would end the revolutionary potential that any website can act as a television or radio network. It would spell the end of our opportunity to wrest access and distribution of media content away from the handful of massive media corporations that currently control the television and radio dial."

The deal will also split the Internet into a two-tier system, a cyber toll road, where satisfactory speeds and service will only be obtainable by those willing to pay substantial fees.

The pact also gives Google and huge ISPs the leeway to block certain websites on wireless networks, meaning Prison Planet and Infowars will 'go dark' for millions of people.

Once Google's fiercest critics have been silenced for good the company can then set about implementing its CIA-backed total information awareness program, which will scour Twitter accounts, blogs and websites for all sorts of information left by individual users, aiming to use this data to "predict the future" and completely direct and control people's lives and behavior.

Google CEO Eric Schmidt has announced that Google, in conjunction with the CIA, is set to become the ultimate Big Brother entity that "will know so much about its users that the search engine will be able to help them plan their lives" by constantly tracking their location via smart phones and telling them where to go and what to do.

Fresh food that lasts from eFoods Direct (Ad)

We have previously reported on Google's intimate and long standing connections to government spy networks.

There is also no doubt that Google is one of the corporations at the forefront of the government's drive to use cybersecurity as a pretext for killing the free Internet, having previously worked with the NSA and the CIA.

The recent scandal involving the company's street view roaming vehicles accessing the wi-fi details of internet users and mapping their online activities has also raised serious questions over intelligence links and abuse of privacy laws.

Check back soon for quotes and screenshots from an important new video in which Alex Jones breaks down Google's plan to kill the web and explains why it's the end of the Internet as we know it unless we stand up now and say no.
http://www.infowars.com/google-plans-...


----------



## electronicmaster (21 August 2010)

*Bob Chapman on TNS Radio-FreeTruth Show*

*Bob Chapman on TNS Radio-FreeTruth Show* August 12th 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (21 August 2010)

*Bob Chapman's Economic Report*

*Bob Chapman's Economic Report: Banks Will Still Profit in this Faltering Economic Recovery 1/2
*


*Bob Chapman's Economic Report: Banks Will Still Profit in this Faltering Economic Recovery 2/2 *



 TheAlexJonesChannel  |   August 20, 2010

Alex talks with regular Friday guest Bob Chapman about the economy and other issues. Chapman became a stockbroker in 1960 and retired in 1988. For 18 of those years he owned his own brokerage firm. Starting in 1967 Mr. Chapman began writing articles on business, finance, economics and politics having been printed and reprinted over the years in over 200 publications. He owned and wrote the Gary Allen Report, which had 30,000 subscribers. He currently is owner and editor of The International Forecaster, a compendium of information on business, finance, economics and social and political issues worldwide, which reaches 10,000 investors and brokers monthly directly, and parts of his publication are picked up by 60 different websites weekly exposing his ideas to over 10 million investors a week.
http://theinternationalforecaster.com/
http://www.infowars.com/
http://www.prisonplanet.tv/


----------



## electronicmaster (21 August 2010)

*The Best Gold Interview of 2010*

*The Best Gold Interview of 2010* http://news.goldseek.com

_By Jeff Clark, Casey's Gold & Resource Report

Much of what passes for “insider” information these days is often conspiracy-edged or largely conjecture. True inside information is actually hard to come by. So what follows is the refreshingly candid and uncut version of my talk with a first-hand participant in the murky and little-understood world of gold bullion, mints, and bullion dealers.

Customarily, when considering a company for a potential recommendation, I hold a series of discussions with management. It was during one of these vetting procedures that I spoke with Andy Schectman of Miles Franklin – and heard some disturbing reports about supply that every investor should know. Andy is a bullion seller, so you’re welcome to take his comments with a grain of salt. On the other hand, what he sees week after week and what he hears from his high-level industry contacts might just make you pull back on that salt shaker and re-inventory the number of ounces you own...

Jeff Clark: Andy, tell us about the kinds of contacts you have in the industry and where you get your information.

Andy: I’m associated with two of the six primary mint distributors in the United States. There are only six primary precious metal distributors here because the qualifications are very difficult to meet. Aside from having $100 million in annual sales, you have to extend a $50 million line of credit to the U.S. Mint, and very few companies can do that. So in working with these companies, I’m privy to information that many others aren’t.

Jeff: So, what have you been hearing from them about supply for physical gold and silver?

Andy: I think in order to properly characterize what’s happening in the industry, it's important to start from a big-picture perspective, which is that by and large the masses in this country are not involved in precious metals. In my experience, the move we've seen in gold over the last decade has primarily been from international investment – sovereign wealth funds in the Orient, petrodollars in the Middle East, India buying from the IMF, Russia and Japan accumulating, etc.

Most U.S. investors have lived through nothing but prosperity and good times, where they perhaps didn’t think they needed to own gold – but I think the rest of the world isn't as optimistic about the future. So when you talk about supply, it's important to acknowledge that most people in this country don't own any gold and silver. To me, that's what should really alarm people. 

Jeff:  Tell us how you would characterize supply right now.

Andy: Fragile. Availability of product changes almost weekly.

But it’s worse than that. When the market plunged 1,000 points in one day last month, two German banks bought about 35,000 or 40,000 one-ounce coins and cleaned out the Royal Canadian Mint overnight. Think about that: two banks cleaned out one of the world’s preeminent mints in one day.

Then you have the Austrian Mint recently announcing they were running into supply issues. And the U.S. Mint has been the model of inefficiency for the last several years. They have been either reluctant or unable to meet demand when it comes to Gold Buffalos, Platinum Eagles, and fractional Gold Eagles. They issue dribs and drabs of them, but certainly not enough to meet demand. 

Jeff:  And they frequently run out.

Andy:  They frequently run out, they frequently have delivery delays, and it's a situation where very quickly we could see major disruption in the supply chain.

Jeff: We saw supply constraint in 2008, where dealers were running out of product. Do you think we’re headed there again?_

Interview Continues in the URL above ...


----------



## electronicmaster (22 August 2010)

*The Silver Log (08.21.2010) - Technical Analysis*

*The Silver Log (08.21.2010) - Technical Analysis *



http://thesilverlog.blogspot.com


----------



## electronicmaster (22 August 2010)

*On the Edge with Gerald Celente*

*On the Edge with Gerald Celente - 20 August 2010*




On the Edge with Gerald Celente - 20 August 2010 (2/3)




On the Edge with Gerald Celente - 20 August 2010 (3/3) 


http://maxkeiser.com
Interview with Gerald Celente


----------



## electronicmaster (22 August 2010)

*Former CIA Analyst David MacMichael: 8 Days Till Armageddon?*

*Former CIA Analyst David MacMichael: 8 Days Till Armageddon? *

Counting down 3 Days to go "If" this attack against Iran is to happen ....

- The Alex Jones Show 1/3



- The Alex Jones Show 2/3 



- The Alex Jones Show 3/3 



 TheAlexJonesChannel  |   August 17, 2010

Alex talks with David MacMichael, a former CIA analyst who also served as an analyst for the National Intelligence Council from 1981-1983. MacMichael resigned from the CIA in July 1983 because he felt the Agency was misrepresenting intelligence for political reasons. He is a member of Veteran Intelligence Professionals for Sanity, founding member of Association of National Security Alumni and the Association for Responsible Dissent, and an outspoken critic of the Iraq War. Mr. MacMichael talks with Alex about the impending attack on Iran.
http://www.infowars.com/
http://www.prisonplanet.tv/


*
Us full Support for WW3 against Iran *

That is "If" Israel starts the war.  I think.   




 encryptedreality0  |   July 23, 2010

Republicans in the US House of Representatives have introduced a measure that would green-light a possible Israeli bombing campaign against Iran.

Resolution 1553 provides explicit support for military strikes against Iran, stating that Congress backs Israel's use of 'all means necessary' against Iran, "including the use of military force," BBC Persian reported.

The introduction of the measure coincides with a pattern of renewed calls for military strikes that have escalated since President Obama signed Congressional Iran sanctions into law.

Neoconservatives who were instrumental in orchestrating the Iraq War, such as Bill Kristol and Reuel Marc Gerecht, have led the stepped up calls for military action.

Hawkish former Bush administration official John Bolton recently laid out the game plan to prod Israel into attacking Iran, arguing that outsiders can "create broad support" for a strike by framing it as an issue of Israel's right to self-defense.

Supporters for military strikes, Bolton says, should "defend the specific tactic of pre-emptive attacks" against Iran.

He said that Congress can 'make it clear' that it supports such strikes and that 'having visible congressional support in place at the outset will reassure' Israel.

In spite of support from the neocons, top US military leaders have warned of the many dangers of military strikes against Iran.

Defense Secretary Robert Gates has argued "Another war in the Middle East is the last thing we need. In fact, I believe it would be disastrous on a number of levels."

Admiral Mike Mullen, Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, has expressed his own serious reservations about an attack on Iran.

The US, which is already providing billions of dollars worth of arms to Israel every year, describes Tel Aviv's military edge in the region as being in America's interest.

http://www.presstv.ir/detail.aspx?id=...


----------



## electronicmaster (23 August 2010)

*Lyndon LaRouche Addresses Student Republic Ukrainian Youth Festival*

*Lyndon LaRouche Addresses Student Republic Ukrainian Youth Festival* 




Lyndon LaRouche Addresses Student Republic Ukrainian Youth Festival
August 20th, 2010 • 2:44pm

Lyndon LaRouche has sent a video address to the 2010 finals of the Student Republic program in Ukraine, a youth festival opening today in Crimea.


----------



## electronicmaster (23 August 2010)

*Hitler reacts to the 2010 Australian Election result*

*Hitler reacts to the 2010 Australian Election result *

Off topic but for a bit of fun:-
Hitler learns of the hung parliament as a result of the 2010 Australian federal election.


----------



## electronicmaster (23 August 2010)

*Dr Deagle Show 100819 1/4 - TIM ALEXANDER*

*Dr Deagle Show 100819 1/4 - TIM ALEXANDER*

Golf of Mexico Update:- Strange Global Weather pattern changes due to Oil Spill @ Golf of Mexico.



Dr Deagle Show 100819 2/4 - TIM ALEXANDER



Dr Deagle Show 100819 3/4 - TIM ALEXANDER 



Dr Deagle Show 100819 4/4 - TIM ALEXANDER


----------



## electronicmaster (24 August 2010)

*The Silver Log (08.23.2010)*

*The Silver Log (08.23.2010) *



http://thesilverlog.blogspot.com


----------



## electronicmaster (25 August 2010)

*The Silver Log (08.24.2010) - Volume Soars and Silver is up today*

*The Silver Log (08.24.2010) - Volume Soars and Silver is up today*


----------



## electronicmaster (25 August 2010)

*Dollar Plunges As Everyone Now Figures Return Of Quantitative Easing Is A Done Deal*

*Dollar Plunges As Everyone Now Figures Return Of Quantitative Easing Is A Done Deal* http://www.businessinsider.com

 Joe Weisenthal |  Aug. 24, 2010, 10:45 AM  



_Today the weak economic data is not prompting a flight-to-the-dollar.

Today the weak economic data is causing dollar selling, because it's becoming crystal clear to folks, as ForexLive notes, that quantitative easing II is now a done deal. No more baby steps or holding the balance sheet steady. There's no excuse for the Fed Board of Governors to be have an unclear picture of the economy's direction anymore._


----------



## electronicmaster (26 August 2010)

*The Silver Log (08.25.2010) More Volume and again Silver has nice gains*

*The Silver Log (08.25.2010) More Volume and again Silver has nice gains *



endlessmountain  |   August 25, 2010

http://thesilverlog.blogspot.com


----------



## electronicmaster (26 August 2010)

*Harvey Organ's "The Daily Gold & Silver Report"...extremely important.*

*Harvey Organ's "The Daily Gold & Silver Report"...extremely important.* http://harveyorgan.blogspot.com


Subject: From Jim Willie   

_*"The USGovt will devaluate the US$ by 50% overnight in the not too distant future. They need 11 days to do this. If they push it, they can do it in 6 days. So look for a long holiday weekend as an opportunity. The best time to do this is the Christmas / New Year time window.*_


----------



## DB008 (26 August 2010)

Charles Nenner Sees Dow Falling to 5000 in Two Years 

Aug. 25 (Bloomberg) -- Charles Nenner, founder of the Charles Nenner Research Center, talks about cycle forecasting and his forecast for the Dow Jones Industrial Average. He speaks on Bloomberg Television's "On The Move" with Francine Lacqua. (Source: Bloomberg) 


http://www.bloomberg.com/video/62419728/


OT; Francine Lacqua is hot


----------



## trainspotter (26 August 2010)

*US military's top secret X-37B shuttle 'disappears' for two weeks, changes orbit*

Read more: http://www.news.com.au/technology/u...it/story-e6frfro0-1225909738276#ixzz0xgTbb0kj

*Terminator 3 - Judgement Day *

_Air traffic control, power plants, communications and computers were affected first, then Skynet used the super virus to take out military satellites, early warning systems, guidance computers, missile silos, submarines. The virus proved hard to destroy, as it had no one central point which it was reliant upon. The virus kept growing and changing, with a mind of its own, and the decision was made to bring the Skynet mainframe online to seek out and destroy the virus and bring military, and civilian, systems back under control. Skynet went online at 5:18 pm Eastern Time on July 25th, 2004. _


----------



## DB008 (26 August 2010)

Good one trainspotter

US secret 'space plane': X-37B starts Star Wars?


----------



## DB008 (27 August 2010)

http://www.trendsresearch.com/index.htm





GERALD CELENTE:
The World's #1
Trends Forecaster



> Economic Collision Course:
> The “Crash of 2010”
> 
> KINGSTON, NY, 26 August 2010 ”” Following the “Panic of ’08” and the subsequent “Great Recession,” Washington, Wall Street and the media united to promote the belief that extreme crisis management measures enacted by governments had rescued the world, and staved off even worse disaster.
> ...


----------



## electronicmaster (27 August 2010)

*Brawls at the Fed, as the System Comes Down*

*Brawls at the Fed, as the System Comes Down*


----------



## electronicmaster (27 August 2010)

*World Economic News (27 Aug '10)*

*World Economic News (27 Aug '10)*



Twitter, Roubini -
http://twitter.com/Nouriel/statuses/22111312002
BI, US Household Formation -
http://www.businessinsider.com/where-are-the-housing-bulls-now-2010-8
BI, Europe Gold Buying -
http://www.businessinsider.com/gold-etf-holdings-contracted-in-july-2010-8
The Independent -
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/b...f-international-deflation-spiral-2062136.html
BI, EUC USA -
http://www.businessinsider.com/chart-of-the-day-claims-under-state-programs-2010-8
Denninger, Fed -
http://market-ticker.denninger.net/akcs-www?singlepost=2144679
LundReport, Oregon -
http://www.thelundreport.org/resource/state_employees_likely_to_face_benefit_reductions
IndiaOnline, Gold Sales -
http://www.indiainfoline.com/Markets/News/Indias-gold-demand-soars-94-percent-in-H1-2010/4914698481


----------



## electronicmaster (27 August 2010)

*Essential Palestine Israel (1) Noam Chomsky*

Essential Palestine Israel (1) Noam Chomsky


----------



## electronicmaster (27 August 2010)

*The temple of Solomon, the secret is out. Must watch*

*The temple of Solomon, the secret is out. Must watch. *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_2SnaydDMA


----------



## electronicmaster (27 August 2010)

*Dr Deagle Show 100825 - BOB CHAPMAN*

Dr Deagle Show 100825 1/3- BOB CHAPMAN 

More updates on Gold and Silver 10/08/25



Dr Deagle Show 100825 2/3- BOB CHAPMAN


Dr Deagle Show 100825 3/3- BOB CHAPMAN


----------



## electronicmaster (28 August 2010)

*Drew Raines with Bob Chapman Aug 26 2010*

*Drew Raines with Bob Chapman Aug 26 2010*

More information on the real Debt numbers, Gold and Silver, Banks, EU and Political.

Aug 26 2010 part 1 


Aug 26 2010 part 2 


Aug 26 2010 part 3


Aug 26 2010 part 4 final


----------



## electronicmaster (28 August 2010)

***Warning** Existing Home Sales Plunge 27.2%: Housing Tsunami Collapse Coming!*

***Warning** Existing Home Sales Plunge 27.2%: Housing Tsunami Collapse Coming! *

Insight from the USA


----------



## electronicmaster (28 August 2010)

*2nd Qtr. GDP, Bernanke, economists, gold stocks, my crib*

*2nd Qtr. GDP, Bernanke, economists, gold stocks, my crib *



 SchiffReport  |   August 27, 2010

Schiff report video blog Aug 27, 2010
Note: When referring to GDP I said 4th qtr. when I meant to say 2nd Qtr.


----------



## electronicmaster (28 August 2010)

*Keiser Report: Global Death Spiral*

*Keiser Report: Global Death Spiral*

 RussiaToday  |   August 24, 2010

In the 71st episode, Max Keiser and co-host, Stacy Herbert, look at death spirals and vanity trades in the global financial markets. In the second half of the show, Max talks to Richard Buchanan about his attempts to form a Facebook union.


----------



## electronicmaster (29 August 2010)

*On the Edge with Joern Berninger*

*On the Edge with Joern Berninger*

More info about the Chinese selling US Treasures 
_
Run on the FED_

 MaxKeiserTV  |   August 28, 2010

http://maxkeiser.com




On the Edge with Joern Berninger - 28 August 2010 (2/2)


----------



## electronicmaster (29 August 2010)

*Devalue of the USD that will effect the Oil price*

*Devalue of the USD that will effect the Oil price*

We have already seen a confirmation report last week about the devaluing of the USD.

This video was released beginning of this year.


*Lindsey Williams - The Elite Speak - DVD 2 Part 2 - Jan/Feb 2010 (To Seduce a Nation) *




I'll repeat the confirmation article here by a different source:-

Harvey Organ's "The Daily Gold & Silver Report"...extremely important. http://harveyorgan.blogspot.com


Subject: From Jim Willie



> "The USGovt will devaluate the US$ by 50% overnight in the not too distant future. They need 11 days to do this. If they push it, they can do it in 6 days. So look for a long holiday weekend as an opportunity. The best time to do this is the Christmas / New Year time window.


----------



## DB008 (29 August 2010)

Architects & Engineers for 9//11 Truth.
http://www.youtube.com/user/ae911truth?blend=1&ob=4

WTC7 was "pulled". 



Part 1


Part 2


Part 3


Part 4


Part 5


Part 6


----------



## electronicmaster (30 August 2010)

*Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading 27 Aug 2010* 

Forecasts on the price of gold and silver in the next two weeks.   And the next two years.

Start 5 minutes in.  They left the adds on this one.


----------



## electronicmaster (30 August 2010)

*The Silver Log (08.29.2010) - Technical Analysis*

*The Silver Log (08.29.2010) - Technical Analysis*


----------



## Mr Z (31 August 2010)

*False Flag Attacks*

Governments ADMIT that they carry out false flag attacks

You know I have suspicions about that oil well spill in the gulf. Many say it was attacked with a torpedo of some sort!

​


----------



## trainspotter (31 August 2010)

Jesse Ventura tackles them head on ! Using weather as a weapon of mass destruction !


----------



## electronicmaster (31 August 2010)

*Dr Stan with Bob Chapman*

*Dr Stan with Bob Chapman*


Aug 30 2010 part 1


Aug 30 2010 part 2


Aug 30 2010 part 3 final


----------



## Mr Z (31 August 2010)

*Have you seen this!!!*

Man its wild what they do to us!!!!

​


----------



## electronicmaster (31 August 2010)

*The Illuminati and the New World Order*

*The Illuminati and the New World Order* 



The Illuminati vol 1

The Illuminati is a group that practices a form of faith known as "enlightenment". It is Luciferian, and they teach their followers that their roots go back to the ancient mystery religions of Babylon, Egypt, and Celtic druidism. They have taken what they consider the "best" of each, the foundational practices, and joined them together into a strongly occult discipline. Many groups at the local level worship ancient deities such as "El", "Baal", and "Ashtarte", as well as "Isis and Osiris" and "Set".

Adam Weishaupt, a professor of Canon Law at Ingolstadt University and former Jesuit, formed and founded a secret society called the Order of the Illuminati on May 1, 1776, in Bavaria, within the existing Masonic lodges of Germany. Since Masonry is itself a secret society, the Illuminati was a secret society within a secret society, a mystery inside a mystery.


----------



## electronicmaster (31 August 2010)

*Illuminati Symbolism In Movies*

*  Illuminati Symbolism In Movies (NEW VERSION - MUST SEE ALL OF VIDEO!) - High Definition *


----------



## electronicmaster (31 August 2010)

*ILLUMINATI, MUSIC INDUSTRY AND WHY MICHAEL JACKSON WAS KILLED*

ILLUMINATI, MUSIC INDUSTRY AND WHY MICHAEL JACKSON WAS KILLED (PART 1)



ILLUMINATI, MUSIC INDUSTRY AND WHY MICHAEL JACKSON WAS KILLED (PART 2) 




*Earth Song Michael Jackson HD*


----------



## electronicmaster (1 September 2010)

*JPMorgan Is Shutting Down All Prop Trading Desks*

*JPMorgan Is Shutting Down All Prop Trading Desks* http://www.businessinsider.com



> JPMorgan has plans to shut down all of its prop trading desks, says Bloomberg.
> 
> CNBC just reported that under 20 commodities traders in London were told to apply for jobs elsewhere inside the bank.
> 
> They say the move will take around one to two months.




*JPMorgan Said to End Proprietary Trading to Meet Volcker Rule*
 http://www.bloomberg.com




> JPMorgan Chase & Co., the second- largest U.S. lender by assets, told traders who bet on commodities for the firm’s account that their unit will be closed as the company begins to shut down all of its proprietary trading, according to a person briefed on the matter.
> 
> The bank eventually will end all proprietary trading to comply with new U.S. curbs on investment banks, said the person, who asked not to be identified because JPMorgan’s decision isn’t public. The New York-based bank will shut proprietary trading in fixed-income and equities later, the person said.





This means that we have a possibility of Gold, Silver and food prices to go much much higher.  

BUY As much *SILVER* as you can.  This just might be the last chance you will ever see Silver under $30.00 per ounce in our life time, period.     

Of course we have other Financial institutions like Goldman Sachs that could continue to short the commodity markets.  But I see a sign of change here...


----------



## electronicmaster (1 September 2010)

*Jim Sinclair discusses hyperinflation, gold, the U.S. Dollar & social unrest on KWN*

*Jim Sinclair discusses hyperinflation, gold, the U.S. Dollar & social unrest on KWN *


Dated:- October 03, 2009  Most of the Information here is still valid to this day.







October 03, 2009

Legendary Jim Sinclair known as Mr. Gold for his remarkably accurate timing regarding the gold bull market of the 70s is the Founder of jsmineset.com and Chairman of Tanzanian Royalty Exploration. In this interview James discusses inflation, deflation, hyperinflation, the U.S. Dollar, gold, silver, social unrest, the Federal Reserve, commercial banks incorrectly positioned on the COT, fraudulent bank balance sheets, the equity market, future opportunity, gold and silver shares and much more. King World News thanks Jim for being so gracious with his time.


JIM SINCLAIR - Chairman of Tanzanian Royalty Exploration & Founder of Jim Sinclairs Mine Set

Jim Sinclair is primarily a precious metals specialist and a commodities and foreign currency trader. He founded the Sinclair Group of Companies (1977), which offered full brokerage services in stocks, bonds, and other investment vehicles. The companies, which operated branches in New York , Kansas City, Toronto , Chicago , London and Geneva , were sold in 1983.

From 1981 to 1984, Mr. Sinclair served as a Precious Metals Advisor to Hunt Oil and the Hunt family for the liquidation of their silver position as a prerequisite for the $1 billion loan arranged by the Chairman of the Federal Reserve, Paul Volker.

He was also a General Partner and Member of the Executive Committee of two New York Stock Exchange firms and President of Sinclair Global Clearing Corporation (commodity clearing firm) and Global Arbitrage (derivative dealer in metals and currencies).

In April 2002, shareholders of Tanzanian Royalty Exploration (formerly Tan Range Exploration) approved the acquisition of Tanzania American International, a company controlled by the Sinclair family, for shares in Tan Range . Following this transaction, Mr. Sinclair became Chairman of Tan Range and now leads its efforts to become a gold royalty company.

He has authored numerous magazine articles and three books dealing with a variety of investment subjects, including precious metals, trading strategies and geopolitical events, and their relationship to world economics and the markets. He is a frequent and enormously popular speaker at gold investment conferences and his commentary on gold and other financial issues garners extensive media coverage at home and abroad.

In January 2003, Mr. Sinclair launched, Jim Sinclairs MineSet, which now hosts his gold commentary and is intended as a free service to the gold community.


----------



## electronicmaster (2 September 2010)

*The Silver Log (09.01.2010) - Silver gains 7.8% in August*

*The Silver Log (09.01.2010) - Silver gains 7.8% in August* 



  01 September 2010

http://thesilverlog.blogspot.com/


----------



## electronicmaster (2 September 2010)

*Ground Zero Sept 11th, 2002*

*Ground Zero Sept 11th, 2002 *

You have learnt about the symbols used in the secret socialites here on this thread.  Now here is a Symbol you will be able to identify.    

Taken at the twin towers a year after 9/11. 



26 August 2009

Rubbing it in your face.
Illuminati eye at ground zero, Sept 11th, 2002.


----------



## electronicmaster (3 September 2010)

*Nibiru planet X 2012 PROOF of Government conspiracy*

*Nibiru planet X 2012 PROOF of Government conspiracy*


----------



## spooly74 (3 September 2010)

*Re: Nibiru planet X 2012 PROOF of Government conspiracy*



electronicmaster said:


> *Nibiru planet X 2012 PROOF of Government conspiracy*




The fact that this 'planet' cannot be seen by thousands of astronomers and the fact the 'it' has no gravitational effects of any other objects is proof enough for its lack of existence. 
Let this one go EM.


----------



## electronicmaster (3 September 2010)

*Re: Nibiru planet X 2012 PROOF of Government conspiracy*



spooly74 said:


> The fact that this 'planet' cannot be seen by thousands of astronomers and the fact the 'it' has no gravitational effects of any other objects is proof enough for its lack of existence.
> Let this one go EM.




I agree.  This one conspiracy is just a theory.  But I'm not sure why this has become a popular theory or why it has started up in the first place.

Similar to the non existent global warming issues we have.

I don't make the titles by the way.  *
Nibiru planet X 2012 PROOF of Government conspiracy* is the actual tittle of the video.


----------



## spooly74 (3 September 2010)

*Re: Nibiru planet X 2012 PROOF of Government conspiracy*



electronicmaster said:


> I agree.  This one conspiracy is just a theory.  But I'm not sure why this has become a popular theory or why it has started up in the first place.




A theory must have some form of evidence to support it, this has none, so it's just fantasy. As for its popularity, probably because people generally don't trust governments and have very little education in this field.
:dunno:
Why do people believe in conspiracy theories?



> He ends with something a little bit like the crank HOWTO. It's a conspiracy theory HOWTO, and it sounds kind of fun.
> 
> Pick your adversary
> • A sense of anomie (dislocation from society and authority) fuels beliefs in conspiracy theories, so pick a big bad organisation of some sort - government or big business is ideal
> ...


----------



## electronicmaster (3 September 2010)

*HSBC's Morris Says He Sold 30-Year Treasuries, Kept Gold: Video*

*HSBC's Morris Says He Sold 30-Year Treasuries, Kept Gold: Video *



 Bloomberg  |   September 01, 2010

Sept. 1 (Bloomberg) -- Charles Morris, a fund manager overseeing about $2.5 billion at HSBC Global Asset Management's Absolute Return fund, talks about his decision to sell long-term bond holdings on Aug. 27 and agricultural commodities yesterday. Morris, speaking with Mark Barton on Bloomberg Television's "Countdown," also comments on the outlook for gold.


----------



## electronicmaster (3 September 2010)

*Bernanke Out of Bullets, But Not Bombs*

*Bernanke Out of Bullets, But Not Bombs* http://www.businessinsider.com



> Michael Pento, EuroPac |  Sep. 2, 2010, 1:27 PM
> 
> Word on the street is that the Fed is now "out of bullets."
> 
> Many economists fear that in its efforts to spur recovery, the Fed may have already exhausted its array of monetary ammunition and that it has nothing left of significance to fire at the steadily advancing recession.


----------



## electronicmaster (3 September 2010)

*Global Collapse of the Fiat Money System*

*Global Collapse of the Fiat Money System: Too Big To Fail Global Banks Will Collapse Between Now and First Quarter 2011*
http://www.globalresearch.ca


> Global Research, August 31, 2010
> 
> Readers of my articles will recall that I have warned as far back as December 2006, that the global banks will collapse when the Financial Tsunami hits the global economy in 2007. And as they say, the rest is history.
> 
> ...


----------



## electronicmaster (3 September 2010)

*  Overdose: The Next Financial Crisis*

Just in case you missed this video.



 journeymanpictures  |   August 31, 2010

In times of crisis people seek strong leaders and simple solutions. But what if their solutions are identical to the mistakes that caused the very crisis? This is the story of the greatest economic crisis of our age, the one that awaits us.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ECi6WJpbzE


----------



## electronicmaster (3 September 2010)

*200+ Year Silver and Inflation Charts with Commentary*

*200+ Year Silver and Inflation Charts with Commentary*


----------



## electronicmaster (3 September 2010)

*Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading 31 Aug 2010*

*Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading 31 Aug 2010 *

Start at 2:35 minutes into this video to skip the adds.




 EconomyMeltdown  |   September 02, 2010

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details
Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading 31Aug 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (3 September 2010)

*New 9/11 Videos, Predators on the Border, Gates and Monsanto - New World Next Week*

*New 9/11 Videos, Predators on the Border, Gates and Monsanto - New World Next Week *




 corbettreport  |   September 02, 2010

Welcome to the 45th episode of the New World Next Week - the video series from CorbettReport.com & MediaMonarchy.com. This week:

Story #1: International Center for 9/11 Studies Secures Release of Thousands of Photos & Videos from NIST
http://ur1.ca/1f7py
Related: 911datasets.org to Host Huge Volume of Data
http://ur1.ca/1f7qe

Story #2: Predator Drones to Patrol Entire US-Mexico Border on Sep1
http://ur1.ca/1f7qo
Related: Will 'Machete' Release Spark Racial Violence?
http://ur1.ca/1f7qw

Story #3: Gates Foundation Ties with Monsanto Under Fire
http://ur1.ca/1f7r2
Related: Doomsday Seed Vault, Gates, Rockefeller & the GMO Giants
http://ur1.ca/c5po

Now you can go to NewWorldNextWeek.com to get hi-quality episodes for your device of choice. And as always, stay up-to-date by subscribing to the feeds from Corbett Report http://ur1.ca/kbj1 & Media Monarchy http://ur1.ca/kuec Thank you.

previous episode: google in court, scanners on trial, bye bye cable
http://ur1.ca/1f8oi


----------



## electronicmaster (4 September 2010)

*Bob Chapman Robby Noel, - Roundtable- Aug 31 2010*

*Bob Chapman Robby Noel, - Roundtable- Aug 31 2010* 



 EconomyMeltdown  |   September 03, 2010

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details
Bob Chapman Robby Noel, - Roundtable- Aug 31 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (4 September 2010)

*Jobs Data and Why Americans Should Trust Krugman, Bernanke, and Our Government.*

*Jobs Data and Why Americans Should Trust Krugman, Bernanke, and Our Government.*



 visionvictory  |   September 03, 2010

http://www.inflation.us


Jobs Data
http://www.bls.gov/news.release/empsit.nr0.htm

Krugman and Rogoff

http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/02/the-inflation-cure/

http://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/rogoff72/English

Will Power
http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory?id=11532305


----------



## electronicmaster (4 September 2010)

*Goldman Sachs Said to Shut Principal Strategies Unit*

*Goldman Sachs Said to Shut Principal Strategies Unit*
http://www.bloomberg.com


> By Christine Harper and Saijel Kishan - Sep 4, 2010 5:36 AM CT
> 
> Goldman Sachs Group Inc. is shutting its principal-strategies business, a group that makes bets with the firm’s own capital, to comply with new U.S. rules aimed at curbing risk, two people with knowledge of the decision said.
> 
> Wall Street’s most profitable investment bank plans to hold off on announcing the wind-down while the 65 to 70 members of the global unit seek new jobs, the people said, speaking anonymously because the internal discussions about the process are confidential. Some traders and support staff may get roles within the New York-based firm, while a team in Asia may raise money for a new hedge fund, the people said.


----------



## electronicmaster (4 September 2010)

*Vaccine Death Coverup Implodes Worldwide*

*Vaccine Death Coverup Implodes Worldwide*



TheAlexJonesChannel  |  September 01, 2010

Once again the government wants to push it's mercury filled vaccines on everyone, especially children. Alex Jones breaks down swine-flu fraud hoax which was proven last year and the new developments that are happening this flu season. He also exposes the Rockfeller plan to lower the global population by sterilizing people with vaccines. Forward these articles and and this video to your friends and loved ones.

http://www.infowars.com/conclusive-...ed-anti-fertility-vaccine-coordinated-by-who/

http://www.prisonplanet.com/washington-post-swine-flu-vaccine-will-contain-mercury.html

http://www.infowars.com/eugenics-alert-uns-agenda-of-population-control-accelerating/

http://www.infowars.com/unesco-chair-admits-organization-was-founded-to-push-global-governance/


----------



## electronicmaster (4 September 2010)

*Uncovered Truth 1 (Ahriman)*

*Uncovered Truth 1 (Ahriman) *



1. Ahriman. 2 Subliminal Messages.

Unfortunately This Video is not Available in the following countries: United Kingdom, Guernsey, Ireland, Isle of Man, Jersey.
If You are in one of those countries,


----------



## electronicmaster (4 September 2010)

Music Industry: Pt 1 of 3: Blood Money - Dame Dash Suge Knight Irv Gotti J Prince Jay Z 




Music Industry: Pt 2 of 3: Michael Jackson and Eminem 



Music Industry: Pt 3 of 3: There Is More Of Us Than Them - Michael Jackson speaks again


----------



## electronicmaster (4 September 2010)

*Demons Behind The Music Industry (Ex Illuminati explains)*

Demons Behind The Music Industry (Ex Illuminati explains) 



 spiritroar  |   February 29, 2008

You can still see my videos at livevideo.com under the name SUPERFIRE702
http://www.livevideo.com/superfire702

John Todd, former member of the Illuminati and music industry insider speaks out.

---About KISSs album cover DESTROYER---

I made an interesting discovery which may back up my video Demons Behind The Music Industry. In the video John Todd mentions the album Destroyer by KISS.
If you look on the cover of the album you can see the KISS members standing on rocks (or coals) above what looks like a lake of fire with smoke in the background, and it has a dark sky.

The Bible says:
Revelation 9:2. And he opened the bottomless pit; and there arose a smoke out of the pit, as the smoke of a great furnace; and the sun and the air were darkened by reason of the smoke of the pit.

In verses 7 and 8 it goes on to say that the faces of the locusts that came out of the pit had faces of men and hair as the hair of women. If you look at the KISS album cover Destroyer they have faces of men and long hair like women.

The king of these locusts from the pit is called Apollyon. See Revelation 9:11

Now if you check the name Apollyon in the dictionary guess what it means? It means the DESTROYER which is the title of KISSs album. Coincidence? You decide.


----------



## electronicmaster (4 September 2010)

*Dr Deagle Show 100902 1/3 - WORLD NEWS ARTICLE --- TIM ALEXANDER*

Dr Deagle Show 100902 1/3 - WORLD NEWS ARTICLE --- TIM ALEXANDER 



Dr Deagle Show 100902 2/3 - WORLD NEWS ARTICLE --- TIM ALEXANDER 



Dr Deagle Show 100902 3/3 - WORLD NEWS ARTICLE --- TIM ALEXANDER


----------



## electronicmaster (4 September 2010)

*911 New World Order plan Europe, America vs Russia, China.mp4*

OK things appear to be heating up.  I fear that we are going to be in this war like it or not.  


*911 New World Order plan Europe, America vs Russia, China.mp4*



 getjiggy21  |   September 03, 2010

I am proud to be mirroring this video presentation for youtube member earthbeautiful .

From: teabowbraine. From: nibirushock. READ THIS! Lyndon LaRouche 'Tragedy & Hope' address in Washington D.C. on May 7, 2008. LaRouche talked about Obama getting the nomination and the evil mindset behind the "Lisbon Treaty" to create a British-European totalitarian superstate.

The brilliant, but wicked and evil spirited occult New World Order masterplan is unfolding. The ultimate goal of globalization (or globalisation) through propaganda and rhetoric (War on Terror) and initiating chaos that eventually will lead to depopulation (genocide).

Under the energy of Venus and the Sun, the occult NWO foundation masterplan must be realized by 2013. (that is, by Gregorian calendar date December 22, 2013 following another ritual circle around the Sun (starting in Solar Maximum year =2012) counting from December 22, 2012. (= end date of Mayan Long Count Calendar 13.00.00 Baktun).

It takes 243 years for Venus to return to the exact point where it started. It's called a Venus Round. And they (Illuminati), determined the creation of the NWO in 1770, with Rothschild and Adam Weishaupt as the real "founding fathers."

1770 was the year in which a new cycle of 242 years started, sectioned in 99,11,121,11 = 242 years! (=11x9, 99:9, 11x11, 121:11) (sequence= x9,:9,x11,:11 = ratio 9/11)

Right now we are living in the ':11 stage', meaning the LAST 11 years from SolarMax to SolarMax, starting from 2001 (WTC attack) to 2012.

11:11 as deceptive symbolism, means nothing more than the completion of their NWO in the last solar maximum cycle to 2012 with the start of their NWO in the new year 2013.

In 2013 there will have been a complete Venus Round of 243 years counting from 1770, and in THEIR (Illuminati/Elite) minds, the celebration of a new "spiritual era" but not in the sense as you think it will be, but with a "New Rome" represented by the United Nations (UN)/NATO in the spirit of ancient Babylon. The true meaning of the City and Tower of Babel.

We are still living under the Anglo-American World Empire. The key London oligarchs, bankers, the House of Windsor and those in alliance with them (who brought the Nazi system into power, starting in the 1920s) are still dominating the political-occult ruling Elite, of which the Bilderberg group.

Is it any coincidence the NEXT official summer Olympic Games will be held in 2012 and in the City of London? No.

In their arrogance, convinced that by 2012 Europe will have become that socialist-like superstate and the global NWO (European Union/North American Union (SPP)(EU/NAU) will be a fact, they will celebrate the historical Venus rising and transit on Solar Maximum 2012 with a Nazi-Germany style Olympic Games (Berlin -1936) in order to demonstrate the power and reality of this New World Order and their supporters to the entire world.

It's ALL symbolism! And it's very hard to believe, I know.

The political-occult NWO endgame masterplan was executed in the year 2000, or the year zero (00) when George W. Bush became president-elect on December 13, 2000 which is the Julian calendar date for our Gregorian winter solstice calendar date December 22.

(Remember that Al Gore conceded to Bush on this exact date December 13, 2000 and remember that Hillary conceded to Obama on the exact Venus rising date as evening star on June 9, 2008.)

The capture of Saddam Hussein on that exact date, December 13, 2003, was well planned ahead and NO coincidence either.

The political-occult ruling European Elite arranged the deceptive "Lisbon Treaty" -which eventually should make Europe a totalitarian superstate- to be signed on that exact date, December 13, 2007, which is NO coincidence either.

As was foreseen, after Ireland rejected this treaty in the one and only referendum on June 12, 2008, the political-occult ruling European Elite are NOW simply going to ignore Ireland and force their "Lisbon Treaty" through.

Their arrogance knows no bounds. And it has everything to do with their political-occult 2012-2013 NWO agenda.

All Americans should read this. What You Need to Know About the British-Israel World Federation Movement:
http://tinyurl.com/23enwhf
Note: we do not endorse the teachings of Jordan Maxwell, but this research is clear.

The biofuel scam of Prince Philip that is reducing the worlds population. It is now been exposed biofuel has caused the present food crisis. Leaked report - Biofuels the source of world food crisis:


LaRouche also talked about World War 3 and the British Empire's past and present successful plans to take control of the whole planet. Download or watch all of the "Tragedy & Hope" productions (May 7, 2008) from LaRouche Webcast:
http://www.larouchepac.com/media/2008...

LaRouche has a brilliant website and lots of informative videos to watch/download for free:
http://www.larouchepac.com


----------



## electronicmaster (4 September 2010)

*Blood on our Farms: Is Monsanto Responsible for 1 Suicide Every 30 Minutes?* http://articles.mercola.com




> Posted By   Dr. Mercola  |  September 03 2010
> 
> India is in the midst of a flood of suicides among farmers. A new feature film written and directed by Anusha Rizwi and produced by Bollywood megastar Aamir Khan, called Peepli Live, takes a look at this grim topic.
> 
> ...


----------



## electronicmaster (4 September 2010)

*I'd rather go bankrupt than pay the ATO - Paul Hogan * http://www.news.com.au



> * By Susannah Moran
> * From: The Australian
> * September 01, 2010 12:00AM
> 
> ...


----------



## electronicmaster (4 September 2010)

*Bob Chapman's Friday Economic Report: The Reckless Mess Created by The Fed*

Bob Chapman's Friday Economic Report: The Reckless Mess Created by The Fed 






Alex also talks with regular guest Bob Chapman, the publisher of the International Forecaster, a compendium of information on business, finance, economics and social and political issues worldwide, which reaches 10,000 investors and brokers monthly directly, and parts of his publication are picked up by 60 different websites weekly exposing his ideas to over 10 million investors a week.

theinternationalforecaster.com/
http://www.infowars.com/
http://www.prisonplanet.tv/


----------



## electronicmaster (5 September 2010)

*Drew Raines with Bob Chapman Sept 02 2010*

Drew Raines with Bob Chapman Sept 02 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (5 September 2010)

*Then all bets are off*

*Then all bets are off *

 obaidkarki  |   September 04, 2010

Then all bets are off


----------



## electronicmaster (5 September 2010)

*John Todd on Atlas Shrugged*

John Todd on *Atlas Shrugged*
|   October 09, 2008 


John Todd, a former member of the illuminati.


----------



## electronicmaster (5 September 2010)

Here is Ayn Rand-Philip Rothschilds girlfriend- part 1 

The pretend to be Atheist cross dresser in person.




Atlas Shrugged and The Wall Street Journal


----------



## electronicmaster (5 September 2010)

*AREA 51 SECRET FOOTAGE*

AREA 51 SECRET FOOTAGE 



humans working along side aliens at area 51


----------



## electronicmaster (5 September 2010)

*DELERIUM Terra Firma*

*DELERIUM Terra Firma *

Not a conspiracy video, just something to listen to

Turn up your speakers and enjoy.


----------



## electronicmaster (6 September 2010)

*The Silver Log (09.06.2010) - In depth technical analysis*

*The Silver Log (09.06.2010) - In depth technical analysis*



 endlessmountain  |   05 September 2010

http://thesilverlog.blogspot.com


----------



## electronicmaster (6 September 2010)

*Bill Murphy Audio Log (GATA.ORG) | September 05, 2010*

*  Bill Murphy Audio Log (GATA.ORG)* | September 05, 2010

Bill Murphy Talks about the Manipulation and the possible future of Gold and Silver.  

Bill Murphy is one of the founders of *GATA* who actively defends Gold and Silver investors from price Manipulation.

_*The Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee was organized in January 1999 to advocate and undertake litigation against illegal collusion to control the price and supply of gold and related financial securities. The committee arose from essays by Bill Murphy, a financial commentator, and by Chris Powell, a newspaper editor in Connecticut, published at Murphy's Internet site, www.lemetropolecafe.com.

Murphy's essays reported evidence of collusion among financial institutions to suppress the price of gold. Powell, whose newspaper had been involved in antitrust litigation, replied with an essay proposing that gold mining and investor interests should act on Murphy's essays by bringing suit against the financial institutions involved in the collusion against gold.

The response to these essays was so favorable that the committee was formed and formally incorporated in Delaware. Murphy became chairman and Powell secretary/treasurer.

GATA underwrote the federal anti-trust lawsuit of its consultant, Reginald H. Howe -- Howe vs. Bank for International Settlements et al. -- which was pursued in U.S. District Court in Boston from 2000 to 2002. While the Howe suit was dismissed on a jurisdictional technicality, it became the model for Blanchard Coin and Bullion's anti-trust lawsuit against Barrick Gold and J.P. Morgan Chase & Co., which was filed in U.S. District Court in New Orleans in 2002 and prompted Barrick Gold's decision to stop selling gold in advance for 10 years.

GATA continues to expose and oppose collusion against a free market in gold, other precious metals, currencies, and related securities.

GATA is recognized by the U.S. Internal Revenue Service as a tax-exempt educational and civil rights organization and it welcomes financial contributions.*_



 endlessmountain  |   September 05, 2010

http://gata.org/

http://www.lemetropolecafe.com/

http://thesilverlog.blogspot.com


----------



## electronicmaster (7 September 2010)

*Gold & Silver Trading Biggest Scam in History Financial Armageddon Could Result* http://www.huffingtonpost.com



Tom Pappalardo

Writer
Posted: September 6, 2010 01:01 PM




> _*At this meeting a secret is revealed that could easily tear apart the fabric of our barely functional financial system. The secret is that for every 100 ounces of gold and for every 100 ounces of silver traded on paper there is only one actual ounce of gold and one actual once of silver to back up these trades. Given that yearly there is trillions of gold and silver traded on paper this is the literally biggest scam in the history of scams. Now the guy who let this cat out of the bag didn't think it was a big deal using the logic that as long as the buyer was paid the value of his purchase at the time he wants to sell it doesn't matter if his purchase was backed up by an actual commodity. This cavalier attitude does seem to reflect the mind set of people working in our financial system that everything is smoke and mirrors except the money being exchanged.*_





Click on the Link above for more ....


----------



## electronicmaster (11 September 2010)

*The CFTC just released the latest Bank Participation Report Check out the Silver pos*

How much Silver do the banks own?  I believe they have no Silver, it has been sold years ago.  And yes, I'm aware they have Silver leasing.  But that Silver is not in their hands.  All of the Banks Physical Silver is GONE.  

*The CFTC just released the latest Bank Participation Report*
http://www.cftc.gov

*The latest report shows that in the (Silver price) rise from $18 to $20 the banking cabal sold short about 28M oz of silver.*


I doubt there is that much Silver above ground in such a short time frame, yet alone having enough Silver to short with in the last 30 years or more.

Call for delivery in the name of the free market


----------



## electronicmaster (11 September 2010)

*All quiet on my backyard وَيُلْهِهِمُ الأَمَلُ*

*All quiet on my backyard وَيُلْهِهِمُ الأَمَلُ *
 obaidkarki  |   September 10, 2010  

News starts 2 Minutes into this video



Please follow these links that influenced this video hereinbelow:
http://02varvara.wordpress.com
http://afghanistan.blogs.cnn.com 2010 03 17 suicide-attackers-dressed-as-women-killed-by-police afghanistan crossroads
http://ahmadiyyatimes.blogspot.com
http://americancitizenstogether.ampli...
http://amuslimconvertoncemore.blogspo...
http://attendingtheworld.wordpress.com
http://barenakedislam.wordpress.com bare naked islam's weblog
http://blog.founders.org
http://blogs.ajc.com bob-barr-blog
http://blogs.clarionledger.com jmitchell
http://blogs.houstonpress.com hairballs 2007 07 keeping_dry_down_below_with_th.php
http://blogs.reuters.com frontrow
http://bossip.com bossip
http://caffertyfile.blogs.cnn.com
http://celebrity.techwoo.com
http://clutchmagonline.com
http://coaab.blogspot.com
http://dailycaller.com
http://davidmcanulty.com
http://dfilez.com
http://dysfunctionalparrot.com
http://everyday-breaking-news.blogspo...
http://feeds.abovetopsecret.com 1.xml
http://forums.liveleak.com member.php?u=1949271
http://friendlyatheist.com friendly atheist
http://fwiw-jeremy.blogspot.com
http://gatewaypundit.firstthings.com
http://giraffeboards.com ?q=http://evilaliv3.org
http://gushi.livejournal.com
http://india-forum.ozg.in
http://irregulartimes.com ?q=save+us+from+berlusconi irregular times
http://jonathanturley.org jonathan turley
http://journeyintoamerica.wordpress.com
http://letfreedomrain.blogspot.com
http://lpcardsfan.blogspot.com
http://moviesblog.mtv.com
http://news.blogs.cnn.com this just in
http://newsbusters.org newsbusters.org exposing liberal media bias
http://newsessentials.blogspot.com
http://newyork.cbslocal.com
http://nhregister.com
http://ourfriendben.wordpress.com
http://pisserati.blogspot.com
http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com cnn political ticker
http://ps.hadnews.com ps.hadnews.com
http://rawstory.com 2009 raw story references
http://religion.blogs.cnn.com cnn belief blog
http://rockthetruth2.blogspot.com
http://rupeenews.com rupee news
http://scienceblogs.com dispatches dispatches from the culture wars
http://skepticalmoth.wordpress.com
http://smarterpolitics.wordpress.com
http://stage.neontommy.com
http://standbyliberty.org
http://surreal-random-media.posterous...
http://tcoverride.blogspot.com
http://thedailyhotnews.com latest news information
http://theislamicstandard.wordpress.com
http://tobeme.wordpress.com
http://totalbuzz.ocregister.com
http://townhall.com news politics-elections
http://vladtepesblog.com vlad tepes
http://weblogs.baltimoresun.com entertainment books blog
http://weblogs.baltimoresun.com news local politics
http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com
http://wincoast.com forum it's happening forums
http://writingrights.org
http://allvoices.com indonesia yogyakarta yogyakarta
http://atheists.org blog no god blog
http://barnesville.com
http://bradblog.com the brad blog
http://burnpit.us
http://businessinsider.com business insider
http://debbieschlussel.com 3368 supe-sunday-odds-ends-open-thread-james-carville-to-pollute-your-supe-screen-petty-silent-on-hillary-ice-agents-doing-nfls-work-etc comment-page-1
http://defence.pk forums pakistan defence forum
http://faithfreedom.org faithfreedom.org
http://forumgarden.com forums forumgarden
http://huffingtonpost.com raw_feed_index.rdf the full feed from huffingtonpost.com
http://icna.org islamic circle of north america (icna)  » admin
http://intifada-palestine.com
http://jewpi.com jewpi.com
http://jihadwatch.org jihad watch
http://juancole.com
http://kptv.com news
http://martialartsplanet.com forums showthread.php?p=34155490
http://metro.co.uk news
http://milkandcookies.com headlines for milkandcookies.com
http://personalliberty.com alternative-medicine change-your-vibration-relieve-your-pain
http://progressiveelectorate.com
http://thedailybeast.com blogs-and-stories ?cid=rss:bs the daily beast blogs and stories
http://thedailybeast.com cheat-sheet ?cid=rss:cs
http://thepresidentpost.com
http://usmessageboard.com us message board political discussion forum
http://veteranstoday.com veterans today
http://wishtv.com subindex news indiana
http://wowowow.com user 70777
http://xavierhoops.com ?q=http://evilaliv3.org
http://zuzannamusial.amplify.com
music sky tundra tabloids waggy walter Geiger whyevolutionistrue world watch ohan zackie achmat zuzanna musial 01varvara451 º Fahrenheit admin administrator aharding aliphbay alostsoul amy cox andrew Quinn attendingtheworld barenakedislam barry f. keaveney black voices bob barr brent baker brian warmoth charlieblanko chris grinter chuck dae'e lillah dan Mahoney dave Rosenthal david silverman dawud Debbie demophilus devil soul dirtyberd dr. ashraf ezzat dubya gump dysfunctional parrot eastern india


----------



## electronicmaster (22 September 2010)

*British Government to Seize All Paychecks*

*British Government to Seize All Paychecks* - The Alex Jones Show 








Paul Joseph Watson & Alex Jones
http://www.infowars.com/
http://www.prisonplanet.com/
http://www.infowars.net/
http://www.prisonplanet.tv/
September 20, 2010

Forget big government -- the same elite whose policies caused the financial collapse are now ready to launch the next phase of their fascist takeover of the economy -- by forcing businesses to send employee paychecks straight to the government, who would then deduct the "appropriate tax" before the employee receives their wage, as the statist cancer of collectivism grows.

The proposal represents another hammer blow to financial privacy, as the establishment moves towards a total cashless society where every transaction is tracked, traced and controlled by the authorities.

"The UK's tax collection agency is putting forth a proposal that all employers send employee paychecks to the government, after which the government would deduct what it deems as the appropriate tax and the pay the employee's by bank transfer," reports CNBC.

The system would be run by the same organization, Her Majesty's Revenue and Customs (HMRC), that has become notorious for its botched handling of data and incorrect tax calculations which have forced people to spend months and even years trying to claim back unfairly claimed money seized by the taxman.

But this story is about far more than the threat of mere bureaucracy or bumbling incompetence -- this is about the system exploiting the economic crisis it caused as a pretext to completely dominate and control our lives.

This is about the state handing itself the power to arbitrarily raise taxes to any level it desires and then automatically seizing the money with no chance of redress or petition on behalf of the taxpayer.

http://www.infowars.com/british-government-to-seize-all-paychecks/


----------



## electronicmaster (22 September 2010)

*MUST WATCH: The Curious Case For $936 Ounce Silver.*

*MUST WATCH: The Curious Case For $936 Ounce Silver. *




 SGTbull07  |   September 18, 2010

Silver at $936 per ounce? Believe it. GATA's Adrian Douglas makes the case for bullion bank metals price supression, and for the TRUE value of one ounce of gold.

Music Courtesy Kevin MacLeod:
Titles: 'Arcadia', 'Unanswered Questions', & 'Shores of Avalon'; Kevin MacLeod (incompetech.com) Licensed under Creative Commons "Attribution 3.0"


----------



## skyQuake (22 September 2010)

*Re: British Government to Seize All Paychecks*



electronicmaster said:


> Forget big government -- the same elite whose policies caused the financial collapse are now ready to launch the next phase of their fascist takeover of the economy -- by forcing businesses to send employee paychecks straight to the government, who would then deduct the "appropriate tax" before the employee receives their wage, as the statist cancer of collectivism grows.
> 
> The proposal represents another hammer blow to financial privacy, as the establishment moves towards a total cashless society where every transaction is tracked, traced and controlled by the authorities.
> 
> "The UK's tax collection agency is putting forth a proposal that all employers send employee paychecks to the government, after which the government would deduct what it deems as the appropriate tax and the pay the employee's by bank transfer," reports CNBC.




Isn't this just a form of PAYG like in Aus?


----------



## electronicmaster (22 September 2010)

*Re: British Government to Seize All Paychecks*



skyQuake said:


> Isn't this just a form of PAYG like in Aus?




Yea, it is nothing new in that sense for Australia.


----------



## wayneL (22 September 2010)

*Re: British Government to Seize All Paychecks*



skyQuake said:


> Isn't this just a form of PAYG like in Aus?




No.

It is a proposed gu'mint takeover of payroll.

Britain has always had a PAYG system like Oz, this is another thing again.


----------



## electronicmaster (23 September 2010)

*Mike Maloney Schools Bankers on Deflation*

*Mike Maloney Schools Bankers on Deflation*




 WealthCycles  |   September 21, 2010

http://www.wealthcycles.com Mike Maloney was recently invited to speak at the 8th International Banking Forum in Sochi, Russia. The purpose of the conference was for bankers from around the world to meet and discuss the current state of the global economy, the banking system, and strategies for protecting their personal wealth (hence the speaking spot for Mike).

The first morning passed without too much fuss as each speaker gave an introduction and a brief talk on his or her area of expertise. However, by the end of the day...it became obvious that something was definitely wrong. After speaking with many of the attendees, Mike was alarmed to find that practically none of the international bankers understood our present monetary system. Most had no idea how currency is created! Here at wealthcycles.com, we've often wondered exactly how well modern day bankers understand the worldwide predicament that we find ourselves in. Ladies and gentlemen, our worst fears have been confirmed - the lights are on, but there's nobody home.

Mike's presentation on personal protection of wealth changed overnight, into one of basic education on our monetary system. How can anybody take the role of wealth protection (or running an economy!) seriously unless they can see the massive storm that lies ahead?

Whether you are a banker or a baker, a lawyer or a bricklayer...the time to get educated is NOW. We hope you enjoy Mike's frantic effort to awaken the conference from its slumber. It would have been nice for Mike to finish his speech, but perhaps there was a little too much reality on the stage for these Masters Of The Matrix, the Demigods Of Delusion.

Best of luck to us all. Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Wrrzsrb-wg

 Please take the time to visit Mike's new educational website http://www.wealthcycles.com

To get a copy of the dvd Mike holds up, here it is: http://www.goldsilverdvd.com









 WealthCycles  |   September 22, 2010

PART 2 - PLEASE WATCH PART 1 FIRST HERE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzef43... Mike Maloney was recently invited to speak at the 8th International Banking Forum in Sochi, Russia. The purpose of the conference was for bankers from around the world to meet and discuss the current state of the global economy, the banking system, and strategies for protecting their personal wealth (hence the speaking spot for Mike).

The first morning passed without too much fuss as each speaker gave an introduction and a brief talk on his or her area of expertise. However, by the end of the day...it became obvious that something was definitely wrong. After speaking with many of the attendees, Mike was alarmed to find that practically none of the international bankers understood our present monetary system. Most had no idea how currency is created! Here at wealthcycles.com, we've often wondered exactly how well modern day bankers understand the worldwide predicament that we find ourselves in. Ladies and gentlemen, our worst fears have been confirmed - the lights are on, but there's nobody home.

Mike's presentation on personal protection of wealth changed overnight, into one of basic education on our monetary system. How can anybody take the role of wealth protection (or running an economy!) seriously unless they can see the massive storm that lies ahead?

Whether you are a banker or a baker, a lawyer or a bricklayer...the time to get educated is NOW. We hope you enjoy Mike's frantic effort to awaken the conference from its slumber. It would have been nice for Mike to finish his speech, but perhaps there was a little too much reality on the stage for these Masters Of The Matrix, the Demigods Of Delusion.

Best of luck to us all. Subscribe to this and our other channels for more great presentations from Mike:

WhyGoldAndSilver - http://www.youtube.com/user/whygoldandsilver (Mike's DVD channel with behind the scenes interviews, Q&As, competition, and free movie coming soon)

GoldMikeMaloney - http://www.youtube.com/user/GoldMikeMaloney (Archive interviews with Mike and leading economic experts such as Ron Paul, Marc Faber, James Turk etc)

OroPlata - http://www.youtube.com/user/oroplata
Spanish hub for GoldSilver.com. Also see http:///www.oroplata.com

Please take the time to visit our new educational website http://www.wealthcycles.com

To get a copy of the dvd Mike holds up, here it is: http://www.goldsilverdvd.com


----------



## electronicmaster (26 September 2010)

*Bob Chapman's Friday Economic Report: Failures In Money Control Becoming More Obvious*

*Bob Chapman's Friday Economic Report: Failures In Money Control Becoming More Obvious*







From: TheAlexJonesChannel | September 24, 2010  

Alex also talks with regular guest Bob Chapman of the International Forecaster about the economy and other issues. Alex covers the latest news and takes your calls.
http://theinternationalforecaster.com/
http://www.infowars.com/
http://www.prisonplanet.tv/ [[ Failures In Money Control Becoming More Obvious] ]

As quantitative easing again gets underway the failure of QE1 becomes more obvious. The crisis worsens and the illusion of any recovery is light years away. Over the past three years almost $13 trillion that we know about has been thrown down a rat hole to bail out banking, Wall Street, insurance and selected elitist entities. The dollar figure is probably much higher. We will never know, because the privately owned Federal Reserve makes its own rules. Everything they do is a state secret. The five successful quarters were only a mirage. The funds have been vaporized among lending and financial institutions worldwide. There has been no accounting and there never will be as long as the Fed is not audited and investigated. We are in an inflationary depression and have been since February 2009. Massive injections of liquidity do not work, nor have they worked for centuries under these conditions. You cannot resurrect an insolvent country in a system that is corrupt. The controllers of the US economy are about to lead the American economy and financial structure into a great dark pit. The US and the world is soon to face a global breakdown deliberately engineered by the forces of darkness.

As usual the Fed was late in applying remedial therapy and that will prove costly. The funding of US debt by foreigners has become very costly and some are jumping ship and some are even using their dollars to buy gold. The game is changing, but will other countries risk a worldwide collapse by not rescuing the US economy? We don't know but it doesn't look promising. Monetization is coming and most nations are frozen in the headlights. Washington and NYC have applied pressure over and over again, but their arrogance has not gone unnoticed. There is a pretense of control as unemployment climbs and stability comes more into question. Headlining unemployment, U3, at 9-3/4% is dumb, when anyone with any sense can see U6 and the bogus birth/death ratio. Yes, unemployment is 21-5/8% and for those who want to see the truth it is visible worldwide. Real estate continues to descend, as the consumer reduces debt and consumption.


----------



## electronicmaster (26 September 2010)

*The Silver Log (09.25.2010) - Technical Analysis*

*The Silver Log (09.25.2010) - Technical Analysis *



 endlessmountain  |   September 25, 2010

http://thesilverlog.blogspot.com


----------



## xyzedarteerf (27 September 2010)

The true reason for the rise in silver is and always was the imment war between the humans and the vampires.

The govt has been stockpiling silver for years to prepare for this apocalpyse.

If you see how many vampire movies and tv series are on at the moment you can see a direct link to the rise in silver prices.

NOW WHERE'S BLADE!​


----------



## electronicmaster (29 September 2010)

*Bob Chapman : Discount Gold and Silver Trading 27 Sept 2010*

*Bob Chapman : Discount Gold and Silver Trading 27 Sept 2010 *



 EconomyMeltdown  |   September 28, 2010

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details
Bob Chapman : Discount Gold and Silver Trading 27 Sept 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (29 September 2010)

*The Silver Log (09.28.2010) - Where's the Retracement?*

*The Silver Log (09.28.2010) - Where's the Retracement? *




 endlessmountain  |   September 28, 2010

http://thesilverlog.blogspot.com


----------



## electronicmaster (1 October 2010)

*The Silver Log (09.30.2010) - Monthly chart is Not Overextended*

*The Silver Log (09.30.2010) - Monthly chart is Not Overextended *


----------



## electronicmaster (4 October 2010)

*The Meaning of "Austerity"*

*The Meaning of "Austerity"*



 corbettreport  |   June 22, 2010

TRANSCRIPT AND SOURCES: http://ur1.ca/0balr

..."Austerity" is one of those Orwellian terms that has been injected into our political discourse precisely because it is a nice-sounding word for a very painful reality. "Austerity" implies discipline, self-restraint, even nobility. "Austerity" is prudent. "Austerity" is modest. "Austerity" is a virtue. It is an end in itself.

If the IMF or the European Central Bank come to the people of a collapsing European nation and tell them to sacrifice their pensions and their savings and their very standard of living all for a debt that their government has fraudulently racked up in their name, no one would go for it, and rightly so.

But tell those same people that they need to implement "austerity measures" in order to "get back on their feet" economically, and many will be willing to live in the harshest of conditions, content to put up with the dismantling of their nation itself in the vain hope that by giving more power to the international financial institutions they can somehow avoid economic collapse...


----------



## electronicmaster (4 October 2010)

*How to Cut Carbon Emissions*

*How to Cut Carbon Emissions *




 TheRedacted  |   September 30, 2010

http://www.1010global.org/no-pressure

Whippersnapping climate campaign 10:10 teams up with legendary comic screenwriter Richard Curtis - you know, Blackadder, Four Weddings, Notting Hill, co-founded Comic Relief - and Age of Stupid director Franny Armstrong to proudly present their explosive new mini-movie "No Pressure". The film stars X-Files' Gillian Anderson, together with Spurs players past and present - including Peter Crouch, Ledley King and David Ginola - with music donated by Radiohead. Shot on 35mm by a 40-strong professional film crew led by director Dougal Wilson, "No Pressure" celebrates everybody who is actively tackling climate change... by blowing up those are aren't.


http://redactednews.blogspot.com/2010/10/us-to-apologize-for-1940s-deadly.html
http://redactednews.blogspot.com/2010/09/911-global-warming-and-other-crimes.html
http://whatreallyhappened.com/WRHARTICLES/climategate.php
http://redactednews.blogspot.com/2010/10/how-to-cut-carbon-emissions.html


----------



## electronicmaster (4 October 2010)

*Don't Panic! Terror Alert level raised! *



 FeverIAm  |   October 03, 2010

Oct 3, 2010 - recorded 14:30 EDT

Ireland's finance minister Brian Lenihan ridiculed by City investors:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...rian-Lenihan-ridiculed-by-City-investors.html

Ireland must avoid another Greece, but it will be tough:
http://www.irishcentral.com/story/r...er-greece-but-it-will-be-tough-104203444.html

Joseph Stiglitz: the euro may not survive:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...Joseph-Stiglitz-the-euro-may-not-survive.html

France woos China over currency talks:
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/69bcedee-cd...er=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlCu4LTCbuI

Chaos in supermarkets as computerised tills crash:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...supermarkets-as-computerised-tills-crash.html

Foreign Office warns of high terror threat in France and Germany:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...high-terror-threat-in-France-and-Germany.html

Travel Alert - Europe:
http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/pa/pa_europe.html

Travel advice for France and Germany updated:
http://www.fco.gov.uk/en/news/latest-news/?view=News&id=22959588

Sky News Breaking News - Terror Alerts Upgraded Across Europe:
http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Wo...ns_Of_Attack_And_Britons_Urged_To_Be_Vigilant


Britain is still fighting the cold war and is unprepared for a Mumbai-style attack:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-is-unprepared-for-a-Mumbai-style-attack.html

Policy Exchange - Upgrading Our Armed Forces:
http://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=h...=Cjl5klDezgp-x-Q9-z4IobB3SJZ8MTI4NjIzNjQ1MQ==

The Strategic Defence and Security Review - Sept 15,2010 "note".
http://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=h...=Cjl5klDezgp-x-Q9-z4IobB3SJZ8MTI4NjIzNjQ1MQ==

How to Cut Carbon Emissions:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSTLDel-G9k

New ACTA Leak Confirms Major Threat to Internet Freedom, Privacy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baZqGszSUy0

EUROPEAN UNION'S COMMENTS TO THE US PROPOSAL:
http://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=h...=Cjl5klDezgp-x-Q9-z4IobB3SJZ8MTI4NjIzNjQ1MQ==

The Digital Economy Act 2010:
http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/2010/24/contents

The Fountain Soundtrack - 04 Stay With Me:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZDpqDpIsfs

Peace and Love


----------



## electronicmaster (4 October 2010)

*Lyndon LaRouche explains start of WW III*

*Lyndon LaRouche explains start of WW III *


This is a old video, but you can now see how the direction of the world has played out to this day as predicted back in 2008.






1. LaRouche's Washington address: Tragedy and Hope - 7 May 2008.
2. What is going on in the US of A? LaRouch has an interesting view-point.
3. Let's augment this with an email from keith_johnson_98@yahoo.com received today, 1 September 2008:
with a comment from Dr Jack Wheeler www.tothepointnews.com
4. Vote Barack Hussain Obama!
Obama is an eloquently tailored empty suit. No resume, no accomplishments,
no experience, no original ideas, no understanding how the Economy works,
no understanding how the World works, nothing but abstract empty rhetoric
devoid of real substance.
5. He has no real identity. He is half White which he rejects. The rest is mostly Arab which he hides & is not disclosed by his non African Arabic surname.
6. Only a small part of him is African Black from his Kenyan grandmother
which he pretends he is exclusivlely.
7. He does not have a genetic drop of "African- American", the descendant
of enslaved Africans brought to America chained in slave ships.
9. He hasn't a single ancestor who was a Slave. Instead his Arab ancestors were Slave owners. Slave trading was the main Arab business in East Africa for centuries until the British ended it.
10. Hillary cannot understand how a neophyte came out of the blue & stole
the Dem nomination from her.
12. His is a religious cult whose adherents still believe in the Original Sin of being White. Americans have no need for a phony Saviour.
14. Don't vote for the gun-toting Annie Oakley of Alaska!


----------



## electronicmaster (4 October 2010)

*Giant humans. they were real !*

*Giant humans. they were real ! *



*Giants of the old World*



Giants of Peru,India,Turkey and China

*ONE OF THE MOST CRAZIEST SKULLS EVER FOUND NOT ON RECORD!!*


----------



## electronicmaster (4 October 2010)

*The Dollar Index and its correlation with Gold and Silver*

*The Dollar Index and its correlation with Gold and Silver (Part 1 of 2 or 3?) *





 endlessmountain  |   October 03, 2010

http://thesilverlog.blogspot.com


----------



## electronicmaster (4 October 2010)

*Jordan Maxwell - The Dawn of a New Day (2009)*

*Jordan Maxwell - The Dawn of a New Day (2009)*

Now that you have seen with your own eyes on what is happening around the world, I'll repost this video to show you who and why all this is happening.



 EconomyMeltdown  |   May 23, 2010

Jordan Maxwell - The Dawn of a New Day (2009)
more conspiracy videos at http://leozagami.blogspot.com


----------



## electronicmaster (4 October 2010)

*Jordan Maxwell -- Lucifer 2000*

Still skeptical?

*Jordan Maxwell -- Lucifer 2000 Part 1/4 *

 PrometheanReach  |   September 30, 2010

Jordan Maxwell and Anthony J. Hilder interviewed by Dwayne Walker. Recorded in Los Angeles, California in 1992.


http://jordanmaxwell.com/


----------



## electronicmaster (5 October 2010)

*PsyWar - Wake UP!*

*PsyWar - Wake UP! *

 FeverIAm  |   October 03, 2010

PsyOps? PsyWar - already here and you are the victims. Wake UP!

Please visit the authors of this film at http://metanoia-films.org/

This film explores the evolution of propaganda and public relations in the United States, with an emphasis on the "elitist theory of democracy" and the relationship between war, propaganda and class.

Includes original interviews with a number of dissident scholars including Noam Chomsky, Howard Zinn, Michael Parenti, Peter Phillips ("Project Censored"), John Stauber ("PR Watch"), Christopher Simpson ("The Science of Coercion") and others.

Peace and Love


----------



## electronicmaster (5 October 2010)

*Lyndon LaRouche Addresses Student Republic Ukrainian Youth Festival*

Here is an update on the economic issues written by Lyndon H. LaRouche, Jr.:-  *Sleepers, Awake!*


Here is a snippet of the article 



> LAROUCHEPAC:
> From LaRouche, Glass-Steagall, Empire
> Sleepers, Awake!
> The Situation Is Not Yet Quite Hopeless!
> ...





*Lyndon LaRouche Addresses Student Republic Ukrainian Youth Festival *




 uhf21  |   August 22, 2010

http://www.youtube.com/user/larouchey...
http://www.larouchepac.com/
http://www.larouchepac.com/larouche

Lyndon LaRouche Addresses Student Republic Ukrainian Youth Festival
August 20th, 2010 • 2:44pm

Lyndon LaRouche has sent a video address to the 2010 finals of the Student Republic program in Ukraine, a youth festival opening today in Crimea.


----------



## electronicmaster (6 October 2010)

*Dr Deagle Show 101004 1/3 - TEXE MARRS*

*Dr Deagle Show 101004 1/3 - TEXE MARRS *


NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT SHOW -FRIDAY OCTOBER 4TH, 2010 -- HOUR THREE SPECIAL --- TEXE MARRS - The President Finally Stands Up to the World's Tormentors””Will All Hell Now Break Loose?


----------



## electronicmaster (7 October 2010)

*War With Muslims Has Just Begun يرجع بعضهم إلى بعض القول*

*War With Muslims Has Just Begun يرجع بعضهم إلى بعض القول*



 obaidkarki  |   October 06, 2010

please follow these links that influenced this video hereinbelow:
world news online http://theworldnewsonline.com
winnipeg sun world http://winnipegsun.com news world 2009 05 20 9514446.html
wfsb.com connecticut news http://wfsb.com ?q=http://evilaliv3.org
webcastr what's hot http://webcastr.com
weasel zippers http://weaselzippers.us
way2online http://way2online.com
vlad tepes http://vladtepesblog.com
us news http://usnewsone.com
tpmmuckraker http://tpmmuckraker.talkingpointsmemo...
top conservative blogs http://topconservativeblogs.com
time square bomb scare http://timesquarebombscare.com
tickle wire http://ticklethewire.com
this just in http://news.blogs.cnn.com
talkleft http://talkleft.com
sweetness & light http://sweetness-light.com
studentnewsdaily.com http://studentnewsdaily.com
skoopio.com http://skoopio.com
single news rss http://single-moms-support.com
sentencing law and policy http://sentencing.typepad.com sentencing_law_and_policy
seacoastonline.com latest headlines http://seacoastonline.com apps pbcs.dll section?categor
science art technology news tips trick points blog http://ideviate.org
relevant news http://jackskin.com
priority top stories http://bigpondnews.com rssfeed topstories
personal money store http://personalmoneystore.com moneyblog
peace news usa http://amannews.com english
pat dollard http://patdollard.com
pakistannews24.com http://pakistannews24.com
ontd_political http://ontd_political.livejournal.com
onlykent.com breaking news from around world http://onlykent.com
newslive.biz http://newslive.biz
newsdaily: top headlines http://newsdaily.com ?q=save+us+from+berlusconi
newsdaily: defiant times square bomber gets life in prison
news one http://newsone.com
news and world at frequency http://frequency.com channel news-and-world rss?null
news http://montereyherald.com news
news http://metro.co.uk news
new media journal rss daily briefing http://newmediajournal.us
neither more nor less http://neithermorenorless.blogspot.com
mediaite http://mediaite.com
malaysia opinion http://malaysiaopinion.com
maggie's notebook http://maggiesnotebook.blogspot.com
liveshots http://liveshots.blogs.foxnews.com
latest headlines http://standard.net feed.xml
kktv homepage headlines http://kktv.com ?q=http://evilaliv3.org%2f
kiwiblog http://kiwiblog.co.nz
keep america safe http://keepamericasafe.com
karameloo news uk http://news.karameloo.com
jk technologies wjkmag http://jkwebco.com wjkmag
jk technologies http://jkwebco.com wordpress
jawa report http://mypetjawa.mu.nu
israel and beyond http://jbpaz101.blogspot.com
islamic workplace http://makkah.wordpress.com
iqqg.com http://iqqg.com
iowntheworld.com http://iowntheworld.com blog
infidel bloggers alliance http://ibloga.blogspot.com
in flex we trust http://inflexwetrust.com
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com world us defiant-times-square-bomber-gets-life-
hour headlines http://thehour.com scriptdocument.write(unescape(%3cscript%*3elloogg_clientid
hotairpundit http://hapblog.com
hoodhollywood.com http://hoodhollywood.com blog
holger awakens: times square bomber gets life in prison, defiantly
holger awakens http://holgerawakens.blogspot.com
hip-hop wired http://hiphopwired.com
hawaii reporter http://hawaiireporter.com
hallow demon live http://hallowdemonlive.com
google home about google blog search beta information for blog authors
gawker http://gawker.com
gather news channel http://news.gather.com
gantdaily.com http://gantdaily.com
hawaiireporter808 holger awakens hotairpundit jack phillips jared davis jason benjamin paz jenn of jungle jeralyn jim newell jmmiller joannes keepamericasafe kevin zimmerman lawhawk legitgov maggie thornton maggiesnotebook malia zimmerman margaret oconnor flanigan marisa mendez marketmaker maryam sepehri merig00 mfarhanonline michael wilson mona pamela geller pastorius pat dollard peace news team personal money store prominent advocacy faisal shahzad cbn.com channel 6 city room daily intel daily news headlines today's national enuws epoch times all headlines gather news channel gawker hallow demon live hotairpundit israel and beyond jk technologies jk technologies wjkmag karameloo news uk liveshots mediaite news and world at frequency news one newsdaily newslive.biz pat dollard personal money store relevant news sentencing law and policy single news rss skoopio.com sweetness & light full feed from huffingtonpost.com jawa report political jungle world news online this just in top conservative blogs tpmmuckraker vlad personalmoneystore.com quite rightly rachel slajda rafik roy eappen rssfeed rusty saarthun sajid stan shyshkin steve studentnewsdaily.com tom hays and larry neumeister associated press vicki mcclure davidson watcher wcbsmark zip


----------



## electronicmaster (7 October 2010)

*Dollar Devaluation*

*Dollar Devaluation*



 jberni1  |   October 07, 2010

The US Dollar depreciation is currently the only tool to fight the concern on economic growth perspectives. That means the depreciation over the last weeks has to continue for quite a while.


----------



## electronicmaster (7 October 2010)

*1. Why Gold & Silver? - Cash Is Trash (Free Version)*

1. Why Gold & Silver? - Cash Is Trash (Free Version) 



 whygoldandsilver  |   October 05, 2010

http://whygoldandsilverdvd.com/page...48PoWK11mOW~YAvr2V_Rq~6TbWJajmpajUIhH3oMKQ7hy WIN SILVER! Subscribe to this channel, 'Like' this video, add it to your favorites and you have the chance to win silver bullion. Welcome to the first episode in our 10 part series!

We have been collectively hoodwinked into believing that our paper currencies are 'as good as gold'. Nothing could be further from the truth. Originally, our paper currency was a receipt for gold or silver held on deposit. But since 1971, all world currencies have been fiat -backed by nothing of physical value. Take a $10 bill from your wallet. Do you really think that the paper is worth $10? By the way, that's not the question for the competition...just something to ask yourself if you are new to this. Welcome to the Matrix...

Buy the whole video, online version only $9.95: http://whygoldandsilverdvd.com/page...48PoWK11mOW~YAvr2V_Rq~6TVv5g~VWfuY329WUzaDi3y

Detailed Prizes and Contest Rules can be found here - http://goldsilver.com/whygoldandsilvergiveawaycontestrules/

If you like the title music (the NZ Dub part) please check out the site of the most amazing Aaron Saxon - http://www.aaronsaxon.com Music for liberating your mind. Thanks for believing in me bro. Dan.

You can also keep up with our latest filming efforts on the official Facebook page for 'Why Gold & Silver', get the latest developments and see behind the scenes photos here: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Why-Gold-and-Silver-The-Movie/129698967041133?ref=sgm

Please click the 'Like' button and help us spread teh hard money message on Facebook!


----------



## electronicmaster (7 October 2010)

*Bernanke Tells the Truth: The United States is on the Brink of Financial Disaster* http://www.economicpolicyjournal.com

Tuesday, October 5, 2010


> _*Yesterday, Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke delivered a speech  before the the Annual Meeting of the Rhode Island Public Expenditure Council in Providence, Rhode Island. In the speech, he warned about the current state of the government finances. His conclusion, the situation is dire and "unsustainable".
> 
> It is remarkable that mainstream media has given this speech no coverage. I repeat, the central banker of the United States says in his own words:
> 
> ...


----------



## electronicmaster (8 October 2010)

*Bob Chapman on Radio Liberty 10/04/10*

*Bob Chapman on Radio Liberty 10/04/10*



 EconomyMeltdown  |   October 07, 2010

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details
Bob Chapman on Radio Liberty 10/04/10


----------



## electronicmaster (8 October 2010)

*Microsoft Proposes Government Licensing Internet Access! - Alex Jones Tv *



From: TheAlexJonesChannel | October 07, 2010   | 303 views

Loading...
Microsoft Proposes Government Licensing Internet Access




State should have power to block individual computers from connecting to world wide web, claims Charney

Paul Joseph Watson
http://www.infowars.com/
http://www.prisonplanet.tv/
http://www.infowars.net/
http://www.prisonplanet.com/
Thursday, October 7, 2010

A new proposal by a top Microsoft executive would open the door for government licensing to access the Internet, with authorities being empowered to block individual computers from connecting to the world wide web under the pretext of preventing malware attacks.

Speaking to the ISSE 2010 computer security conference in Berlin yesterday, Scott Charney, Microsoft vice president of Trustworthy Computing, said that cybersecurity should mirror public health safety laws, with infected PC's being "quarantined" by government decree and prevented from accessing the Internet.

"If a device is known to be a danger to the internet, the user should be notified and the device should be cleaned before it is allowed unfettered access to the internet, minimizing the risk of the infected device contaminating other devices," Charney said.

Charney said the system would be a "global collective defense" run by corporations and government and would "track and control" people's computers similar to how government health bodies track diseases.

Invoking the threat of malware attacks as a means of dissuading or blocking people from using the Internet is becoming a common theme -- but it's one tainted with political overtones.

At the launch of the Obama administration's cybersecurity agenda earlier this year, Democrats attempted to claim that the independent news website The Drudge Report was serving malware, an incident Senator Jim Inhofe described as a deliberate ploy "to discourage people from using Drudge".

Under the new proposals, not only would the government cite the threat of malware to prevent people from visiting Drudge, they would be blocked from the entire world wide web, creating a dangerous precedent by giving government the power to dictate whether people can use the Internet and effectively opening the door for a licensing system to be introduced.

Similar to how vehicle inspections are mandatory for cars in some states before they can be driven, are we entering a phase where you will have to obtain a PC health check before a government IP czar will issue you with a license, or an Internet ID card, allowing you to access the web?

Of course, the only way companies or the government could know when your system becomes infected with malware is to have some kind of mandatory software or firewall installed on every PC which sends data to a centralized hub, greasing the skids for warrantless surveillance and other invasions of privacy.

Microsoft has been at the forefront of a bid to introduce Internet licensing as a means of controlling how people access and use the world wide web, an effort that has intensified over the course of the past year.


----------



## electronicmaster (12 October 2010)

*BOB CHAPMAN: BOMBSHELL TRUTH ABOUT FORECLOSURE FRAUD 10-7-2010*

BOB CHAPMAN: BOMBSHELL TRUTH ABOUT FORECLOSURE FRAUD 10-7-2010 




 traynickel  |   October 07, 2010

Link From: http://www.newzzcafe.com/


----------



## electronicmaster (12 October 2010)

*Bob Chapman on Goldseek radio 08 Oct 2010*

Bob Chapman on Goldseek radio 08 Oct 2010



 EconomyMeltdown  |   October 11, 2010

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details
Bob Chapman on Goldseek radio 08 Oct 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (12 October 2010)

*DECEPTION PROJECT*

*DECEPTION PROJECT pt1 - disclosure project & hidden secrets (bohemian grove/owl of moloch) intro *



*DECEPTION PROJECT pt2 - new world order, new age deception & the self proclaimed power elite plans*



*DECEPTION PROJECT pt3 - one world religion, new age deception & the ashtar command *



*DECEPTION PROJECT pt4 - new age deception & the galactic federation of light (extended) *



*DECEPTION PROJECT pt5 - illuminati & the galactic federation of light (in-depth extended version) *



*DECEPTION PROJECT pt6 - ancient sumerian / egyptian bloodline (illuminati)*



*DECEPTION PROJECT pt7 - metatronic vortex energy magnetic spirals haarp worldwide (extended)*



*DECEPTION PROJECT pt8 - truth of the ancients, aliens, ufos, atlantis & fractal cycles of time*



*DECEPTION PROJECT pt9 - new world order, new age deception & the world war III drama (extended) *



*DECEPTION PROJECT pt10 - UFOs, chemtrails, industrial military deception, 2012 moon base (extended)*



*DECEPTION PROJECT pt11 - aliens, UFOs, mass proof we are not alone (official nasa footage)*



*DECEPTION PROJECT pt12 - new world order, new age deception & the soul harvest agenda*



*DECEPTION PROJECT pt13 (intermission) - celestine message to viewers worldwide (first insight)*



*DECEPTION PROJECT pt14 - hidden histories & empire (vatican, city of london, washington d.c.)*




There is over 21 videos, man


----------



## electronicmaster (13 October 2010)

*PressTV 1 News Analysis (with Max Keiser)*

*PressTV 1 News Analysis (with Max Keiser)* 



 NewWorldKnowing  |   11 October 2010

Reload fromPressTVGlobalNews | PressTV.ir

Insight from Paris: Max Keiser, ('failing US Economy is going off-line')
London: Peter Carty ('a fool and his money are soon parted') and
Atlanta: Cynthia McKinney.('greed, is taking US down')


----------



## electronicmaster (13 October 2010)

*US House of Representatives overwhelmingly approved a bill to Censor Arab news media*

*US House of Representatives overwhelmingly approved a bill to Censor Arab news media الخونه *



 obaidkarki  |   October 12, 2010

Please follow these links that influenced this video hereinbelow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uzTdW7ku84


----------



## electronicmaster (13 October 2010)

*Alex Jones: Total Economic Implosion and Bondage by Design*

*Alex Jones: Total Economic Implosion and Bondage by Design*










From: TheAlexJonesChannel | October 12, 2010 


http://www.infowars.com/
http://www.prisonplanet.tv/


----------



## electronicmaster (14 October 2010)

*24 dollar silver!!! Max Keiser was right*

*24 dollar silver!!! Max Keiser was right *



 silverfuturist  |   October 13, 2010

Last night Max Keiser said gold was going to spike today, he was right but silver even more so! Over 3% in a day!

Hecklers be dissin' Pete, just looking for attention: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFfYRSy72Us


----------



## electronicmaster (14 October 2010)

*Sex and Lies in Israel - By Dr. David Duke*

Sex and Lies in Israel - By Dr. David Duke



 drdduke  |   October 13, 2010

http://www.davidduke.com
An expose of Jewish religious Extremism showing how Jewish religious leaders are sexual deceit and seduction in pursuit of Jewish interests. Dr. Duke asks the question: What would be the media response if the Pope issued an edict saying Catholic girls should sexually seduce enemies of the Church? Certainly such would be on the front pages of every newspaper in Europe and America, but when Jewish religious authorities make such a pronouncement, there is no media coverage at all.


----------



## electronicmaster (14 October 2010)

*John Stadtmiller Oct 12 2010- Jeff Bennett,Bob Chapman- Roundtable*

*John Stadtmiller Oct 12 2010- Jeff Bennett,Bob Chapman- Roundtable *



 EconomyMeltdown  |   October 13, 2010

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details
John Stadtmiller Oct 12 2010- Jeff Bennett,Bob Chapman- Roundtable


----------



## electronicmaster (14 October 2010)

*BIBI NIGHTMARE: Israen Hyena marking its ground around Jewish State. Good job Berman! Listen to Jews* 




 obaidkarki  |   October 14, 2010

Please follow these links that influenced this video hereinbelow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQcY1082d5U


----------



## electronicmaster (16 October 2010)

*ForeclosureGate, EconoCrash, Portlandia Crime Haven - New World Next Week*

*ForeclosureGate, EconoCrash, Portlandia Crime Haven - New World Next Week *



 corbettreport  |   October 14, 2010

Welcome to the 50th episode of the New World Next Week - brought to you by James Corbett of CorbettReport.com & James Evan Pilato of MediaMonarchy.com - is the weekly video series that uncovers the subtext & gives you the context on some of the most important developments in alternative news & open source intelligence.

Story #1: Foreclosure-gate is About to Explode
http://ur1.ca/22bsf
Related Video: Officials in 50 States Launch Foreclosure Probe
http://ur1.ca/22bsi

Story #2: Econocrash - Welfare, Debtors' Prisons & Dying Communities
http://ur1.ca/22bsk
Related: Tight Budgets Lead to More Civilians Used for Policing
http://ur1.ca/22bsp

Story #3: Oregon County Decriminalizes Heroin, Meth, Cocaine, Shoplifting & more
http://ur1.ca/226b6
Flashback: Sheriff Spread Thin, So Get a Gun, Judge Advises
http://ur1.ca/22bsv

Subscribe to http://NewWorldNextWeek.com to get hi-quality episodes to download, burn & share. And as always, stay up-to-date by subscribing to the feeds from Corbett Report http://ur1.ca/kbj1 & Media Monarchy http://ur1.ca/kuec 

Thank you.


----------



## electronicmaster (16 October 2010)

*Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke*

*Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke *


----------



## electronicmaster (16 October 2010)

*We're Under Attack: Support Alternative Media in the Infowar*

*We're Under Attack: Support Alternative Media in the Infowar*



 TheAlexJonesChannel  |   October 13, 2010

PLEASE CONSIDER DONATING TO THE MONEYBOMB
http://infowarsmoneybomb.com/
All Donations will help the Infowar to expand-- including plans to complete the new studio, launching a TV & Satellite program & more

WATCH OR LISTEN TO THE 24/7 FREE LIVE VIDEO FEED ALL DAY THURS, OCTOBER 14TH
http://www.infowars.com/watch-the-moneybomb-video-feed-free/

Alex Jones in particular, and patriot groups in general are under attack. The ADL, Southern Poverty Law Center, both major parties and the mainstream media have all singled out Constitutionalists and grassroots movements in attempt to quell the uprising of populist anger and hold onto the establishments power.

At the same time MSNBC, Nightline, CNN, Media Matters and others are all attacking Alex Jones for his supposedly-dangerous & extremist views, a wider awakening is taking place. Alex's audience is growing rapidly as The People learn about how the system manipulates both parties, while saddling the nation with debt and working towards a world government and unified currency.

Alex Jones urges his supporters to face the challenges at hand, while recognizing the great strides made towards awakening the population to the real issues-- eugenics, 9/11, the New World Order and beyond.

Most of all, Alex asks for financial support-- to secure the expansion and reach of the Infowars operation-- in the Thurs, October 14th Moneybomb. If you believe in the mission against the New World Order, if you've seen the effectiveness we've had in combatting the system's propaganda and if you want us to reach a tipping point in public awareness on issues that matter, then help us reach our goal of $500,000.

We're counting on you all; if you can give assistance, please do all you can to take the Infowar to the next level. However, if you've been harshly effected by the economic downturn, please do not open your wallet, but do tell everyone you know about the historic 27 hour broadcast at Infowars.com and PrisonPlanet.tv


----------



## electronicmaster (16 October 2010)

*Jewish State November or Never מדינה יהודית או לא נובמבר*

*Jewish State November or Never מדינה יהודית או לא נובמבר *



 obaidkarki  |   October 14, 2010

Please follow these links that influenced this video hereinbelow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqlB_2e6MKU


----------



## electronicmaster (17 October 2010)

*SHUT UP SIT DOWN AND LISTEN: Condoleezza Rice most Preposterous memoir Bull on Sunni,*

*SHUT UP SIT DOWN AND LISTEN: Condoleezza Rice most Preposterous memoir Bull on Sunni, Shiite of Iraq *



 obaidkarki  |   October 16, 2010

Please follow these links that influenced this video hereinbelow:
http://ads.pheedo.com click.phdo?s=bc96b59460116bc6a063c0ff223*8752a&amp;p=4 featured advertiser
http://azcentral.com az central
http://feeds.abcnews.com click.phdo?i=23ff2e257694fc1d7860481678d*81577 texas man shot by vice president cheney in 2006
http://feeds.bignewsnetwork.com ?sid=697364 obama ratings could see congressional change
http://feeds.boston.com click.phdo?i=19070fcaa221d1838c5fd6aff6d*e6c03 police: nyc officer shot bank robber in manhattan
http://feeds.foxnews.com ~r foxnews national ~3 1zuthlcd0nu big fire destroys old pawtucket, ri, mill
http://feeds.latimes.com ~r latimes news nationworld nation ~3 7b9gubbfqde la-na-dont-ask-20101014,0,2232874.story legal scholars debate judge's ruling on 'don't
http://feeds.newsweek.com ~r newsweek nationalnews ~3 3iel4mzhhqe roundabouts-reduce-crashes-in-indiana roundabouts reduce crashes in indiana
http://feeds.nytimes.com click.phdo?i=0bd9519a5820e572372d9a0332b*796e9 all 50 states start inquiry into foreclosures
http://feeds.sfgate.com click.phdo?i=44f77f5c15a1ba88e6d36b873bd*cfaf2 brown debate comment could help prop. 8 sponsors
http://feeds.washingtonpost.com click.phdo?i=685fe2d0cfe502f799d32aaa126*0fb5a administration expected to appeal 'don't ask'
http://ft.com cms s 0 1787286c-d732-11df-9cd5-00144feabdc0.htm*l?ftcamp=rss singapore officials keep close eye on inflation
http://guardian.co.uk business 2010 oct 14 dollar-sinks-yen-euro-australian-dollar dollar sinks further against yen, euro and
http://heraldnet.com article 20101013 news01 710139786 -1 rss01 monroe man accused of secretly taping women
http://hosted.ap.org dynamic stories u us_animal_abuse_registry?site=azphg&amp;*section=home&amp;template=default ny county creating list of animal abusers
http://insidebayarea.com oaklandtribune localnews ci_16328383?source=rss injunction filed against oakland gang
http://jdnews.com news appreciation-83695-event-military.html military appreciation day set
http://kansascity.com 2010 10 12 2301763 witnesses-key-at-ft-hood-shooting.html hearing for suspect in fort hood shootings is
http://kktv.com military headlines obama_may_seek_fast_appeal_of_dont_ask_o*rder_104949964.html obama may seek fast appeal of "don't ask" order
http://kmbz.com blunt--carnahan-clash-in-first-mo--senat*e-debate 8356169 blunt, carnahan clash in first mo. senate debate
http://lasvegassun.com news 2010 oct 14 high-hit-90-degrees-las-vegas high to hit 90 degrees in las vegas
http://mlive.com news detroit index.ssf 2010 10 l_brooks_patterson_under_fire.html l. brooks patterson under fire for comparing gary
http://msnbc.msn.com id 39658796 ns us_news-crime_and_courts husband, 37, hunted after teen wife's slaying
Condoleezza rice's personal memoir extraordinaryordinary people booker rising yubanet.com mark hoback hateliars eric march faten abdallah nora rawlinson stephen carter cmartin cnn cnnjs hhr holyday sly fox roland shallow nation shay riley factor zeeshan aimee deeken airborne.g alex katz sfpa member andy barr brooklynchin error ex_zonn hunk1 lucky mike pat cunningham sam stacy weasel theicon.misssavvy thesavvysista typed robin wilfried voss youcef youserials griff allurequest andy hunsaker arlnow.com belwin cincinnatibeaconstaff cincinnatibeacon.com commonwealth dave eztv jason jeffry thurana madchemee marcus angelo matt tobey stanton peele huffington post zagros abcnews.com alex wagner alyssa bill forry digitalized nigeria greta van susteren kel lynn sweet say it ain't so already airmax158 asik aown muhammad taylor jones ametia bcnn3tv moodyeyeview stephen soldz jakarta post newsone staff cartoon world cnn political ticker commonwealth club of california daily answers & experience earlyword: the publisher | librarian connection ethiopian review fox insider going global east meets west articles gretawire hillbuzz holly's day shows home and family lynn sweet mmc-news news one plus newswarped.com pakistani siasat political punch president obamaa rapidshare downloads forums rapidshareonline download links release bb roland s. martin rustavi2 shallow nation sydney conservative the daily beast blogs and stories the daily caller breaking news, opinion, the huffington post | full feed the sly fox film reviews thegrio theloop21.com apple7 l.kevindujan01comprehensive feed trans pacific partners unique warez bringing unique warez downloads video on the huffington post עביד כארכי الأخطل عبيد كركي st. sheetrock Obaid Karki "hepcat" admin peshapee bhenchod kutta sutta مقحبة مقتدي


----------



## electronicmaster (17 October 2010)

*Parsing Bernanke's Bonsai Plan by WSJ Jon Hilsenrath*

*Parsing Bernanke's Bonsai Plan by WSJ Jon Hilsenrath *



 obaidkarki  |   October 16, 2010

Please follow these links that influenced this video hereinbelow:
zero hedge on a long enough timeline, http://zerohedge.com fullrss2.xml
wsj this morning http://blogs.wsj.com wsjam
world money finance http://finance.vul.kr
wis.cur's news and comment http://freedogpress.blogspot.com
wall street and main http://wallstreetandmain.com blog
uswgo alternative news http://uswgo.com references
unhypnotize forum http://unhypnotize.com content
trends fans http://trendsfans.com
tito's news finance http://news.titocosta.com finance
stockpickbloggers.com http://stockpickbloggers.com
source http://blogs.wsj.com source
smack talk nation http://smacktalknation.com
signaleer http://signaleer.blogspot.com
shobitube .info http://shobitube.info
screen my lender http://screenmylender.com
san francisco examiner ap story archive feed http://sfexaminer.com templates ap-stories-rss
rsi7 stock alert blog http://rsi7.com
rj's space http://cid-a47bd961104657a1.spaces.li...
relevant news http://jackskin.com
reinstein tv http://reinstein.tv
rec news center http://realestatechannel.com
real time economics wsj http://blogs.wsj.com economics
real time economics http://blogs.wsj.com economics
ravi madhavan's a&d blog http://strategyscape.typepad.com and
private equity beat http://blogs.wsj.com privateequity
pragmatic american http://pragmaticamerican.blogspot.com
periscope post http://periscopepost.com
palgrave econolog latest stories http://econolog.net
online news | news1800 http://news1800.com
numbers guy http://blogs.wsj.com numbersguy
newsgee http://newsgee.com
new europe http://blogs.wsj.com new-europe
naked capitalism http://nakedcapitalism.com
my forex spot http://myforexspot.com
motivational thoughts http://arvintucker1951.blogspot.com
mostly economics http://mostlyeconomics.wordpress.com references
mortgage deals today http://mortgagedealstoday.com
more energy news http://fuelfix.com moreenergynews
money supply http://blogs.ft.com money-supply
moments from all over india http://moments.wbcom.info
minyanville | stock market | investment http://m.minyanville.com
me like it http://melikeit.net
marketwatch.com video most viewed wsj videos http://marketwatch.com video
marketwatch community comments janpaul http://marketwatch.com community janpaul
marketbeat http://blogs.wsj.com marketbeat
marc parent tweetmeme http://tweetmeme.com user mparent77772
law blog http://blogs.wsj.com law
iphone4case-mall http://iphone4case-mall.com
ink rhythm http://sprouls.com blog
india real time http://blogs.wsj.com indiarealtime references
ifc news http://ifcnews.com
huffington post | full news feed http://huffingtonpost.com newswire
http://online.wsj.com video news-hub-bernanke-history-lesson-japan 6aa6d426-775b-47b0-9bb3-
http://online.wsj.com article sb1000newscollection. bernanke makes case for furr fed moves to boost
http://econolog.net blog_search.php?blog_id mostly economics : jon hilsenrath of wsj has a
http://blogs.wsj.com economics 2010 01 22 tally-of-senate-vote-count-on-bernanke-c*onfirmation . npukb http://business.ukplurk.com
health blog http://blogs.wsj.com health
headline news http://1wearandclimate.blogspot.com
guambat stew http://guambatstew.blogspot.com
great speculations http://blogs.forbes.com greatspeculations
gold speculator http://gold-speculator.com
global-view.com forex forum http://global-view.com
free-mortgage-rates.com http://free-mortgage-rates.com
kansas dad29 cna classes calculatedrisk buzzupnews brian d. hill brian banks basispoint arvin analyst amy dockser marcus amol agrawal alex finkelstein advisoranalyst admin 247wallst scary clueless schiff permabear myron scholes wsj alphatrends dennis kneale blockquote readability 24 7 wall st. assessfinancial.com atlas sound money project brazil-futbol breaking news bullfax.com market news & analysis bulls and bears business insider clusterstock dailyfx forex forum | fx forum finance blog financelogger.com financial hub forex and shares forex tips zone forex trading news | alechamilton.com forex trading revealed forex robot reviews free-mortgage-rates.com great speculations ifc news iphone4case-mall marketwatch community janpaul marketwatch.com wsj videos moments from all over india money supply mortgage deals today npukb rj's space san francisco examiner ap story archive feed screen my lender shobitube .info smack talk nation daily caller breaking news, opinion, palgrave econolog latest stories periscope post trends fans wall street and main capital journal deal journal developments digits financial adviser health blog wsj.com: india real time law blog marketbeat new europe private equity beat real time economics daily fix source wsj this morning Wisconsin עביד כארכי الأخطل عبيد كركي st. sheetrock Obaid Karki "hepcat" admin peshapee bhenchod kutta sutta


----------



## electronicmaster (18 October 2010)

*Don't Panic! Mortgage-gate begins!*

*Don't Panic! Mortgage-gate begins! *



Original Source :- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib6lLP6dLdU

 FeverIAm  |   October 17, 2010

Don't Panic! Mortgage-gate begins!
Oct 17, 2010 - recorded 12:00 EDT

**** update for those interesting in "quiet title"****
Who Owns Your Mortgage? "Produce The Note" Movement Helps Stall Foreclosures:
http://tinyurl.com/ljanz4

and now MERS breaks the chain of title:
Homeowners' Rebellion: Could 62 Million Homes Be Foreclosure-Proof?:
http://tinyurl.com/34dq9js

The Politics of Foreclosure:
http://tinyurl.com/25ly9vc

JUDGE CHRISTOPHER A. BOYKO's Decision:
http://www.consumerwarningnetwork.com...

Document Mess Hits Fannie, Freddie:
http://tinyurl.com/25nnwnd

Mortgage System's Woes Not Isolated :
http://tinyurl.com/2dyphxv

Robo-signing eviction scandal rattles Wall Street:
http://tinyurl.com/2e2qstk

SHOCK THERAPY FOR WALL STREET:BANKING GIANTS SUSPEND THOUSANDS OF FORECLOSURES
http://www.webofdebt.com/articles/sho...

Lauderdale man's home sold out from under him in foreclosure mistake:
http://tinyurl.com/2vdyfdj

Mac Hammond's Living Word Christian Center facing foreclosure
http://tinyurl.com/35msnwl

Living Word says it has 'no interest' in listed foreclosure property:
http://minnesotaindependent.com/64079...

RECORD OF FORECLOSURE/EXECUTION SALE:
http://www4.co.hennepin.mn.us/webfore...

TCF forecloses on Hoyt property
http://twincities.bizjournals.com/twi...

State Supreme Court seeks to relieve foreclosure pressure valve
http://www.bizjournals.com/tampabay/s...^3022901&s=industry&i=bankruptcies

Notes Are Destroyed:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/38213950/No...

Counterfeit Service of Process
http://www.scribd.com/doc/38430994/Co...

Foreclosure Fraud For Dummies, 1: The Chains and the Stakes:
http://rortybomb.wordpress.com/2010/1...

Foreclosure Fraud For Dummies, 2: What is a Note, and Why is it So Important?:
http://rortybomb.wordpress.com/2010/1...

Foreclosure Fraud For Dummies, 3: Why Are Servicers So Bad At Their Job?:
http://rortybomb.wordpress.com/2010/1...

Foreclosure Fraud For Dummies, 4: How Could This Explode into a Systemic Crisis?:
http://rortybomb.wordpress.com/2010/1...

Foreclosure Fraud For Dummies, 5: The Necessity of Government Action and Ways Out of The Crisis:
http://rortybomb.wordpress.com/2010/1...

A stab at securitisation:
http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2010/...

JPM on foreclosures, MERS:
http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2010/...

MERS, an acronym of mass foreclosure destruction:
http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2010/...

The MBS mess from the beginning -- the deal docs:
http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2010/...

Fight over who has legal right to foreclose makes mess worse
http://www.usatoday.com/money/economy...

quiet title action:
http://dictionary.law.com/Default.asp...

Warning over debt clearance claim:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-11...

England and Wales High Court (Queen's Bench Division) Decisions:
http://www.bailii.org/ew/cases/EWHC/Q...

Foreclosure Fraud: 6 Things You Need To Know About The Crisis That Could Potentially Rip The U.S. Economy To Shreds:
http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/ar...

Just for fun... Pocopanni Order Dismissing With Prejudice:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/37804102/Po...

Can anyone say Enterprise Corruption?
2 get prison for complex $100M mortgage scam in NY:
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/a...

and

4 Get Prison in $100 Million Mortgage Scam in NY:
http://www.dailyrosetta.com/4-get-pri...

Peace and Love


----------



## electronicmaster (18 October 2010)

*Fighting Fraudclosure: Fed-Up Families Are Fighting Back*

*Fighting Fraudclosure: Fed-Up Families Are Fighting Back *



 fal2grace  |   October 15, 2010

MSNBC””Oct. 14, 2010””From the Dylan Ratigan Show. People are starting to fight back against mistreatment by mortgage lenders. And the extent of the housing mortgage mess is beginning to come to light.

Copyright MSNBC 2010

 § 107.Limitations on exclusive rights: Fair use Notwithstanding the provisions of sections 106 and 106A, the fair use of a copyrighted work, including such use by reproduction in copies or phonorecords or by any other means specified by that section, for purposes such as criticism, comment, news reporting, teaching (including multiple copies for classroom use), scholarship, or research, is not an infringement of copyright. In determining whether the use made of a work in any particular case is a fair use the factors to be considered shall include ”” (1) the purpose and character of the use, including whether such use is of a commercial nature or is for nonprofit educational purposes; (2) the nature of the copyrighted work; (3) the amount and substantiality of the portion used in relation to the copyrighted work as a whole; and (4) the effect of the use upon the potential market for or value of the copyrighted work.


Dylan Ratigan fraudclosure foreclosure fraud mers banking housing crisis mortgage investigation


----------



## electronicmaster (18 October 2010)

*OREGON - WAMU / CHASE BANK IS STEALING MY HOME*

*OREGON - WAMU / CHASE BANK IS STEALING MY HOME*







 mershomeowners  |   October 16, 2010

9 Days until Wamu / Chase is stealing my home! MERS is on my Deed of Trust in FIRST position... A CLOUDY Title!


----------



## electronicmaster (19 October 2010)

*Housing Bubble Burst: Now What?*

*Housing Bubble Burst: Now What?* 




 AEIVideos  |   October 08, 2010

Americans are living in the wake of the great credit bubble of the twenty-first century. They have experienced the crisis of its collapse, massive increases in government intervention and debt, and now more uncertainty. What's next? Financial expert Chris Whalen gives AEI some insight. For more, visit http://www.aei.org/video


----------



## electronicmaster (19 October 2010)

*Yet another crash*

*Yet another crash *



 jberni1  |   October 19, 2010

Again we are in the midst of a financial crash, which goes unnoticed by the public.


---------------------------------

I'll post this again just to set the mood 


*Lyndon LaRouche Addresses Student Republic Ukrainian Youth Festival *



 uhf21  |   August 22, 2010

http://www.youtube.com/user/larouchey...
http://www.larouchepac.com/
http://www.larouchepac.com/larouche

Lyndon LaRouche Addresses Student Republic Ukrainian Youth Festival
August 20th, 2010 • 2:44pm

Lyndon LaRouche has sent a video address to the 2010 finals of the Student Republic program in Ukraine, a youth festival opening today in Crimea.


----------



## DB008 (19 October 2010)

Max Keiser. I think that he's starting to lose the plot. He goes nuts there for a while (lol). Anyways, they are talking about a coming collapse.


----------



## DB008 (20 October 2010)

Icon Robert Kiyosaki: Rich Dad's Conspiracy of The Rich - Alex Jones Tv 1/3


----------



## DB008 (20 October 2010)

Icon Robert Kiyosaki: Rich Dad's Conspiracy of The Rich - Alex Jones Tv 2/3


----------



## DB008 (20 October 2010)

Icon Robert Kiyosaki: Rich Dad's Conspiracy of The Rich - Alex Jones Tv 3/3


----------



## electronicmaster (20 October 2010)

*Jim Rogers on Freedom Watch 10/16/10*

*Jim Rogers on Freedom Watch 10/16/10*





Jim Rogers: Paul Krugman is an Idiot
Oct 18, 2010

Posted by Tyler @ 8:00 am

Financial guru Jim Rogers joins Judge Napolitano on Freedom Watch to discuss gold and the failure of Keynesian economic policies.


Jim Rogers: Paul Krugman is an Idiot
Oct 18, 2010

Posted by Tyler @ 8:00 am

Financial guru Jim Rogers joins Judge Napolitano on Freedom Watch to discuss gold and the failure of Keynesian economic policies.

“Whenever you print money, people look for a refuge, gold,” says Rogers. He points out that government will blame its mistakes on the press and the people rather than itself.

The investor predicts gold will end in a bubble someday, when everyone is buying. He would rather buy silver than gold now, but owns both.

Rogers calls out the flaws of Keynesian economist Paul Krugman. “He should resign,” advises Rogers. “He doesn’t know anything about economics.” On President Obama, Rogers says he doesn’t understand Economics 101. “He barely knows much about the world,” Rogers argues.


----------



## electronicmaster (20 October 2010)

*Bob Chapman on Gold and Silver discount trading 18 Octb 2010*

*Bob Chapman on Gold and Silver discount trading 18 Octb 2010 *




 EconomyMeltdown  |   October 19, 2010

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details

Bob Chapman on Gold and Silver discount trading 18 Octb 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (21 October 2010)

*Dr Deagle Show 101019 - TEXE MARRS*

*Dr Deagle Show 101019  - TEXE MARRS *


----------



## DB008 (21 October 2010)

*WikiLeaks communications infrastructure is currently under attack*

WikiLeaks communications infrastructure is currently under attack. Project BO move to coms channel S. Activate Reston5.


https://twitter.com/wikileaks/statuses/27946629554


----------



## electronicmaster (22 October 2010)

*CFTC Judge G H Painter whistle-blows before retiring in January 2011*

*CFTC Judge G H Painter whistle-blows before retiring in January 2011* 



 connectingdots1  |   October 20, 2010

** CFTC important **

http://www.futuresmag.com/SiteColle...PDFs/Judge Painter Notice and Order.DCpdf.pdf

http://www.scribd.com/doc/39746954/Judge-Painter-Notice-and-Order-dcpdf-1


----------



## electronicmaster (22 October 2010)

*Peter Schiff on The Keiser Report October 21, 2010*

*Peter Schiff on The Keiser Report October 21, 2010*



 PeterSchiffChannel  |   October 21, 2010

http://maxkeiser1.blogspot.com for details
Peter Schiff on The Keiser Report October 21, 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (22 October 2010)

*Ex-BP Cleanup worker exposes BP's practices,dead bodies, toxic work and beach neglect*

Ex-BP Cleanup worker exposes BP's practices,dead bodies, toxic work and beach neglect & cover-ups! 




 connectingdots1  |   October 21, 2010

" An interview of my friend Ashely that I set up with John Walthen at First Night in Milton Florida a couple of weeks ago ."
Pecolagregg http://www.youtube.com/user/pcolagregg

Former BP Cleanup Worker Exposes Staged Photo Ops,Toxic Working Conditions, and Covert Ops here: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPWxfJWWGgo


----------



## electronicmaster (23 October 2010)

*Bob Chapman's Friday Economic Report: We See Totally Surreal Markets - Alex Jones Tv*

Bob Chapman's Friday Economic Report: We See Totally Surreal Markets - Alex Jones Tv 







From: TheAlexJonesChannel | October 22, 2010   | 309 views


One thing the weaker dollar has done is make exports cheaper for transnational conglomerates and that has helped the market along with these companies repurchasing their stock in the market. In spite of these subsidies the market went nowhere last week. That was probably because of the off again, on again, of quantitative easing 2. Half of the Fed members say lets do it and the other half says do not. In the middle of this verbal conflict is the ever-placid Ben Bernanke, who is answering the call of Wall Street by expanding aggregates via the repo market, which he has been doing since early June. At this point we can assume that the wise guys, who really make the decisions and just happen to own the Fed, have discounted an injection of $500 billion. In addition, they know long-term interest rates are headed lower, although a reduction in the ten year T-note of  ½% to 1% is not going to change things much. It will only provide a comfort zone and make big corporations more profits. We do not believe it will have a big influence on home buying with the mortgage scandal in process, which could drag on for years. It will be interesting to see if any bankers are charged criminally. In all probability none will, they just pay fines, or their corporations do, which is all the government is interested in.
http://theinternationalforecaster.com/
http://www.infowars.com/
http://www.prisonplanet.tv/


----------



## electronicmaster (23 October 2010)

*Lindsey Williams: Deathbed Globalist "Spills Gut" On Plan to Destroy America - Alex J*

*Lindsey Williams: Deathbed Globalist "Spills Gut" On Plan to Destroy America - Alex Jones Tv*













From: TheAlexJonesChannel | October 21, 2010   | 19,090 views


Lindsey Williams reveals new bombshell information on the Alex Jones Show today. Williams, who has been an ordained Baptist minister for nearly 30 years, went to Alaska in 1971 as a missionary and because of the executive status accorded to him as Chaplain, he was given access to the information that is documented in his book, The Energy Non-Crisis. In 2009, Williams told Alex Jones about the plan by the global elite to sabotage the dollar, destroy the economy and America by 2012.
http://www.infowars.com/
http://www.prisonplanet.tv/

Kurt Nimmo
Infowars.com
October 21, 2010

Appearing on the Alex Jones Show today, Pastor Lindsey Williams provided further details on the ongoing plan by the global elite to destroy America, consolidate financial power, usher in world government, and reduce humanity to a slave class.




Gas prices will rise to between $4 and $5 per gallon in the next few months. Photo: Eden Picutres.




Lindsey Williams told Jones his source -- described only as a CEO in the Big Three Oil industry who traveled in Bilderberger circles -- is suffering from terminal cancer and "spilled his guts" to him on particular details of the globalist agenda now unfolding.

Pastor Williams said the world is now at a critical phase in the globalist takeover scheme and that within the next few months we will witness the following important developments.

Watch Russia and China

The globalists plan to use China and Russia to strangle America and Europe and eventually reduce both to third-world status.

Lindsey underscored the importance of a major oil export deal between Russia and China. "China reached a long-term deal to lend $25 billion to two Russian energy companies in exchange for an expanded supply of Russian oil, highlighting how the world's No. 3 economy is using its financial muscle to lock up access to natural resources," the Wall Street Journal reported in February. "Russia wants to secure customers and find a counterbalance to its dependence on Western Europe."

According to Williams, trade between Russia and China will be not be conducted using the world's reserve currency -- at present the U.S. dollar -- and this will further erode the value of the dollar and hasten its demise. In addition, the new trade will likely be used to bribe Europe into paying higher prices or possibly lose altogether its energy source provided by Russia.

This prospect become painfully obvious in January when Russia and Belarus failed to renew an agreement on crude oil export tariffs and a cut-off of oil threatened the European continent.

China is now the world's largest energy consumer, having just passed the United States. As China becomes the preferred globalist model for the 21st century, its need for energy will come into conflict with the west.

On October 19, the New York Times reported on China's aggressive stance on resources. "China, which has been blocking shipments of crucial minerals to Japan for the last month, has now quietly halted some shipments of those materials to the United States and Europe, three industry officials said this week," thus exacerbating already rising trade and currency tensions with the West.

http://www.infowars.com/deathbed-globalist-spills-gut-on-plan-to-destroy-america/


----------



## electronicmaster (23 October 2010)

*DXZ Flash Crash Detonates Entire Currency Complex*

*DXZ Flash Crash Detonates Entire Currency Complex *

http://www.zerohedge.com


Submitted by Tyler Durden on 10/22/2010 20:26 -0500

    * British Pound




> *And now, for that Friday night bomb, when nuking stocks has a tad too much of a Waddell and Reed 'amateur hour' aftertaste, the only alternative - destroy the entire currency market. If this crash in the DXY (seen below) had happened during regular hours, apparently driven not by the dollar but by DXY component EUR (there was no comparable move in other USD pairs), it would have created a complete market collapse. Luckily it happened an hour after close. Weekend collapse averted. And a quick glance at the other pairs shows that the GBP and CHF were solidly impacted as well.*




see link above for more information


----------



## DB008 (24 October 2010)

*Futher to the Wiki Leaks attack*

Further to the Wikileaks attack.

http://blogs.forbes.com/andygreenberg/2010/10/22/wikileaks-hacked-by-very-skilled-attackers/?boxes=financechannelforbes



> *Wikileaks Hacked By “Very Skilled” Attackers Prior To Iraq Doc Release*
> 
> Someone is trying to spring a leak in Wikileaks.
> 
> ...




400,000 leaked war documents now on offer for public viewing

http://www.wikileaks.org/


----------



## electronicmaster (24 October 2010)

*Jordan Maxwell - The Dawn of a New Day (2009)*

*Jordan Maxwell - The Dawn of a New Day (2009)* 

This information seems to be confirmed based on information we see all over the world.


----------



## electronicmaster (25 October 2010)

*Pentagon Whistleblower Daniel Ellsberg on Upcoming Iraq War Wikileaks Docs*

*Pentagon Whistleblower Daniel Ellsberg on Upcoming Iraq War Wikileaks Docs*

Don't be surprised to see the government use the _*Internet kill switch*_ based on stories like the following.   Of course this is all orchestrated so they can provide you with a solution.







 mediagrrl9  |   October 22, 2010

The whistleblowing group WikiLeaks is preparing to release up to 400,000 U.S. intelligence reports on the Iraq War. The disclosure would comprise the biggest leak in U.S. history, far more than the 91,000 Afghanistan war logs WikiLeaks released this summer. We speak to the nation's most famous whistleblower, Daniel Ellsberg, who leaked the secret history of the Vietnam War in 1971. For a complete transcript or the podcast, visit www.DemocracyNow.org


----------



## electronicmaster (25 October 2010)

*Top Rabbi Exposes Jewish Racism!*

*Top Rabbi Exposes Jewish Racism! *



 drdduke  |   October 24, 2010

http://www.davidduke.com
Former head Sephardi Rabbi in Israel proves Jewish supremacism.


----------



## electronicmaster (25 October 2010)

*Cashless Control, Awlaki the Boogeyman, "Officer Bubbles" - Sunday Update*

*Cashless Control, Awlaki the Boogeyman, "Officer Bubbles" - Sunday Update*



 corbettreport  |   October 24, 2010

Sunday Update is a public service of The Corbett Report podcast.

http://www.corbettreport.com

HID Global Teams Up With Sony
http://ur1.ca/26245

European Payments Council White Paper on Mobile Payments
http://ur1.ca/2624c

UAE to be E-money Haven
http://ur1.ca/2624k

BBC Pimps Cashless Society
http://ur1.ca/2624m

Danish City Introduces Contactless Card for Schoolchildren
http://ur1.ca/2624t

Russo Reveals Rockefeller Agenda
http://ur1.ca/26255

Alex Jones on Resisting the Control Grid
http://ur1.ca/2625i

New video message from Awlaki
http://ur1.ca/2625o

Awlaki wined and dined by Pentagon after 9/11
http://ur1.ca/2625u

Govt Agencies Used Software From Designated Terrorist
http://ur1.ca/26260

Edmonds: OBL Working With US Govt Up to Day of 9/11
http://ur1.ca/26262

Angry FBI Agents Joked About Al Qaeda Mole at HQ
http://ur1.ca/26268

Constable Josephs Sues YouTubers
http://ur1.ca/2627f

The "Officer Bubbles" incident
http://ur1.ca/25otr

Hamilton man stands up to "Officer Bubbles" over comments
http://ur1.ca/24796

"Officer Bubbles" videos back up on YouTube
http://ur1.ca/2627j


----------



## electronicmaster (25 October 2010)

*SILVER REPORT: FRAUD, CORRUPTION & QE TO INFINITY*

*SILVER REPORT: FRAUD, CORRUPTION & QE TO INFINITY* 





 SGTbull07  |   October 24, 2010

FED holds fraudulent mortgage instruments on book, Goldman suggest $4 Trillion in new money printing needed, CFTC Judge accused of rampant, long-term corruption - Harvey Organ weighs in.

Music Courtesy Kevin MacLeod:
Titles: 'Tenebrous Brothers Carnival - Intermission"; Kevin MacLeod (incompetech.com) Licensed under Creative Commons "Attribution 3.0" 
http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/

The content in my videos and on the SGTbull07 channel are provided for informational purposes only. Use the information found in my videos as a starting point for conducting your own research and conduct your own due diligence (DD) BEFORE making any significant investing decisions. SGTbull07 assumes all information to be truthful and reliable; however, I cannot and do not warrant or guarantee the accuracy of this information. Thank you.


----------



## DB008 (26 October 2010)

*Re: SILVER REPORT: FRAUD, CORRUPTION & QE TO INFINITY*



electronicmaster said:


> *SILVER REPORT: FRAUD, CORRUPTION & QE TO INFINITY*
> 
> SGTbull07  |   October 24, 2010




Good post!


----------



## electronicmaster (26 October 2010)

*WILLIAM K. BLACK: "FIRE HOLDER, FIRE GEITHNER, FIRE BERNANKE" 10-25-2010* 



traynickel | 25 October 2010

Link From: http://newzzcafe.com/

The fraudulent CEOs looted with impunity, were left in power, and were granted their fondest wish when Congress, at the behest of the Chamber of Commerce, Chairman Bernanke, and the bankers' trade associations, successfully extorted the professional Financial Accounting Standards Board (FASB) to turn the accounting rules into a farce. The FASB's new rules allowed the banks (and the Fed, which has taken over a trillion dollars in toxic mortgages as wholly inadequate collateral) to refuse to recognize hundreds of billions of dollars of losses. This accounting scam produces enormous fictional "income" and "capital" at the banks. The fictional income produces real bonuses to the CEOs that make them even wealthier. The fictional bank capital allows the regulators to evade their statutory duties under the Prompt Corrective Action (PCA) law to close the insolvent and failing banks.


----------



## electronicmaster (26 October 2010)

*Re: SILVER REPORT: FRAUD, CORRUPTION & QE TO INFINITY*



DB008 said:


> Good post!






I think we are getting close to a complete collapse that nobody is expecting.  I have new reports that I'll post later with details.


----------



## electronicmaster (26 October 2010)

*quantitative-easing-the-numberless-oblivion-2010-10-25*

*quantitative-easing-the-numberless-oblivion-2010-10-25*

http://www.marketwatch.com

_*



			By Andy Xie

BEIJING (Caixin Online) ”” The world seems full of smoke ahead of a world currency war. The weapon of choice is quantitative easing, a.k.a. QE. If you print a trillion, I’ll print a trillion. Of course, he and she will too. No change in exchange rates after a trillion? Let’s do it again, QE2.

If you listen to people like Geithner, the end of the world is quite near. Rich people everywhere are buying gold for a little peace of mind, not just the Chinese. They are literally trucking it by the ton or two home. When currency values vanish in a QE melee, at least the rich have the gold to stay rich.
		
Click to expand...


*_


----------



## electronicmaster (26 October 2010)

*Dollar at Risk of Becoming 'Toxic Waste': Charts*

*Dollar at Risk of Becoming 'Toxic Waste': Charts*

http://www.cnbc.com



> Published: Monday, 25 Oct 2010 | 8:12 AM ET
> Text Size
> By: CNBC.com
> 
> ...


----------



## DB008 (26 October 2010)

Iran loads fuel into the Bushehr nuclear reactor

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-11625058



> Iran has begun loading fuel into the core of its first nuclear power plant, state television has reported.
> 
> Iranian and Russian engineers started moving nuclear fuel into the main reactor building at Bushehr in August but this was halted and the work delayed.
> 
> ...






So, who cares you say? 

In a few years time, Iran will have enough enriched Uranium to make a bomb/missile. To go from 3.5% enriched Uranium to 90+%, just takes time.


----------



## electronicmaster (26 October 2010)

*Dr Deagle Show 101022  - EARTH CHANGES PANEL*

*Dr Deagle Show 101022  - EARTH CHANGES PANEL *

China, Currency Wars And WW3


----------



## electronicmaster (26 October 2010)

*WIKILEAKS are State of Art Distraction Foe as Pentagon's Parrots to Mask IRAN killing fields in Iraq *



 obaidkarki  |   October 24, 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (27 October 2010)

*CFTC's Chilton raises alarm about silver market*

http://www.reuters.com

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSWALQLE6QE20101026



> WASHINGTON | Tue Oct 26, 2010 9:30am EDT
> 
> WASHINGTON Oct 26 (Reuters) - There have been repeated attempts to influence prices in silver markets, Bart Chilton, a commissioner at the U.S. futures regulator, said on Tuesday.
> 
> ...





*cftc-commissioner-raises-alarm-over Silver manipulation *

http://jessescrossroadscafe.blogspot.com

http://jessescrossroadscafe.blogspot.com/2010/10/cftc-commissioner-raises-alarm-over.html



> The manipulation in the silver market with two or three banks holding enormous undeliverable short positions was obvious, for years.
> 
> The CFTC was complicit in turning a blind eye to this, stonewalling and whitewashing the corruption, as were many market commentators and participants. Ted Butler and GATA did a wonderful job of highlighting this enormous fraud but were ignored and even vilified for the past twelve years in the same vein as whistle blower Harry Markopolos was in raising concerns about Madoff's investment scheme.
> 
> ...





*Silver Subject to Price Manipulation, Chilton Says*

http://www.bloomberg.com

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...nt-efforts-to-control-price-chilton-says.html



> As an investigation of the silver market by the top U.S. commodity regulator entered a third year, a member of the Commodity Futures Trading Commission said today there have been “repeated attempts” to influence prices.
> 
> “There have been fraudulent efforts to persuade and deviously control that price,” said Commissioner Bart Chilton at a hearing today in Washington, alleging there have been violations of the Commodity Exchange Act. “Any such violation of the law in this regard should be prosecuted,” he said.
> 
> The five-member commission began investigating allegations of price manipulation in the silver futures market in September 2008. The CFTC said in a report that year that it had received “numerous letters, e-mails and phone calls” during the last 20 to 25 years alleging prices were being manipulated downward.


----------



## electronicmaster (29 October 2010)

*Uranium fruit juice - Energy drink in Israel *



 TeslaGenius  |   October 24, 2010

Uranium fruit juice - Energy drink
Israel - Energy Drink - Le_jus_de_fruit_enrichi_l_uranium



Future weapons?


----------



## electronicmaster (29 October 2010)

*Signs Hyperinflation Is Arriving*

*Signs Hyperinflation Is Arriving*

http://gonzalolira.blogspot.com

http://gonzalolira.blogspot.com/2010/10/signs-hyperinflation-is-arriving.html




> *This post is gonna be short and sweet—and scary:
> 
> Back in late August, I argued that hyperinflation would be triggered by a run on Treasury bonds. I described how such a run might happen, and argued that if Treasuries were no longer considered safe, then commodities would become the store of value.
> 
> ...





Story continues....


----------



## electronicmaster (29 October 2010)

*Dr Deagle Show 101026  - LINDSEY WILLIAMS*

Dr Deagle Show 101026  - LINDSEY WILLIAMS

Confirmation on the start of WW3


----------



## electronicmaster (29 October 2010)

*bob chapman 28 oct 2010*

*bob chapman 28 oct 2010 *

interview Starts about 6 or 7 minutes in



EconomyMeltdown | October 28, 2010

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details


----------



## explod (30 October 2010)

Great thread this by the way electronicmaster.

Just reading Chuck Butler on Everbank and thought the following little clip may tickle the fancy.  However I believe every bit of it.



> Hey! I read a story last night, that had a concept in it that I hadn’t really considered, and that is that the FOMC is going to implement QE, not in attempt to kick start the economy, but instead to simply keep the dollar weak… Hmmm… Even I don’t think they’re that devious! But the more I thought about it, I started thinking about how before Big Ben Bernanke was Fed Chairman, he told us all that he had studied Japan’s meltdown, and knew exactly how to keep the U.S. economy from ever being a “Japanese economy”… Hasn’t he failed miserably at that? Maybe he still has work to do on that, but here’s my point… having failed miserably, the Fed Chairman now finds the U.S. in a pile, no make that mountain of debt, and a spiraling into a dark abyss economy… He figures, he can’t save the economy, it will have to save itself, but with it in the dark abyss, foreigners will balk at buying our debt, so what’ s the one thing the Fed Chairman can do? He can make certain that the dollar is weak so that those buying our debt can buy it at a discounted clearing price…


----------



## electronicmaster (30 October 2010)

explod said:


> Great thread this by the way electronicmaster.
> 
> Just reading Chuck Butler on Everbank and thought the following little clip may tickle the fancy.  However I believe every bit of it.




Thanks explod

I believe it too.   One starts to see how the game of deception works the more deeper the research goes.

The system truly has become our own enemy. By design


----------



## johnnyg (30 October 2010)

Thought this seems a bit suss.......

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2010/oct/27/british-airways-boss-rips-us-on-security/

3 days later..........

http://www.news.com.au/world/bomb-s...rks-terror-alert/story-e6frfkyi-1225945403275


----------



## electronicmaster (30 October 2010)

johnnyg said:


> Thought this seems a bit suss.......
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2010/oct/27/british-airways-boss-rips-us-on-security/
> 
> ...




Yep, more of our freedoms and privacy just went out the door.  

The shipping costs is going to be ridiculous too the way things are going.  

oh joy.


----------



## electronicmaster (30 October 2010)

*James Turk - Silver $30 in Less Than 18 Days
*

http://kingworldnews.com

 http://kingworldnews.com/kingworldnews/KWN_DailyWeb/Entries/2010/10/28_James_Turk_-_Silver_$30_in_Less_Than_18_Days.html





> *With gold and silver strong today, King World News interviewed James Turk out of London.  When asked about silver specifically Turk commented, “I like this flag pattern because when you breakout to the upside you reach your target in half the time it takes the flagpole to form.  The flagpole formed over 36 trading days, so the next leg up to $30 will be over in less than 18 trading days.”*




Headline continues .....


----------



## electronicmaster (30 October 2010)

*Gold & Silver Commercial Signal Failure Today*

*Gold & Silver Commercial Signal Failure Today*


http://kingworldnews.com

http://kingworldnews.com/kingworldn...&_Silver_Commercial_Signal_Failure_Today.html






> _*October 29, 2010
> KWN Blog
> 
> Bloomberg regularly surveys traders in the gold market.  The amazing thing about this morning’s report is that 50% of the traders are bearish, while only 30% are bullish.  This type of sentiment can be seen across the board in gold, and that is why the metal of kings is set to explode through the previous highs.
> ...





Headline continues ...


----------



## electronicmaster (30 October 2010)

*Throwing Iranians & Iraqis to the dogs by Dr. Kenneth Katzman*

*Throwing Iranians & Iraqis to the dogs by Dr. Kenneth Katzman* 



obaidkarki | October 29, 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (31 October 2010)

*Lindsey Williams Audio CD - Oct. 2010*

*Lindsey Williams Audio CD - Oct. 2010*













updv | October 30, 2010

This is the full one hour audio CD from Lindsey Williams recorded on October 20, 2010. Part 1 of 5. Lindsey referred to it as available for ordering during the Alex Jones Show. It shares inside information straight from the Ruling Elite. Also included is Lindsey's advice on how to keep you and your family safe during the coming storm upon this nation. I received the CD on October 30, 2010. It is intentionally not copywritten and may be freely shared.


----------



## electronicmaster (31 October 2010)

*What in the world are they spraying? (Chemtrails)*

*What in the world are they spraying? (Chemtrails) *www.realityzone.com/whatspray.html


----------



## electronicmaster (4 November 2010)

*How Zionists Divide and Conquer*

*How Zionists Divide and Conquer* 





drdduke | 03 November 2010

http://www.davidduke.com ( no profanity, threatening language or epithets on comments!)
This is a fresh look at why the same powerful Jews who support Israel as a "Jewish State" do everything they can to create a fractured society in nations they live in outside of Israel.
Why Zionists preach one thing for Jews and the direct opposite for Gentiles. Mass immigration, multiculturalism and diversity makes any society vulnerable to the most organized, aggressive, ethnic people on earth. Their leaders know that that their team effort gives a huge advantage over a fractured, atomized society. Diversity is a weapon.
in this video I give direct evidence of the Zionist technique for dominating a society.


----------



## electronicmaster (4 November 2010)

*End of Liberty*

*End of Liberty *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQv-sdMCClQ


InflationUS | October 30, 2010

Join the movement: http://inflation.us


----------



## Attolio (5 November 2010)

Anybody here knows Jesse Ventura


----------



## electronicmaster (5 November 2010)

Attolio said:


> Anybody here knows Jesse Ventura




Yes, I've seen his documentary videos on youtube.  You can post them if you like.  They all have good info people needed to know.


----------



## electronicmaster (5 November 2010)

*Return to Jekyll, Worse Than Crack, sElections Post-Mortem - New World Next Week*

*Return to Jekyll, Worse Than Crack, sElections Post-Mortem - New World Next Week *


----------



## electronicmaster (5 November 2010)

*Re: Jordan Maxwell - The Dawn of a New Day (2009)*

This is a repost so people can see just how well planed and deep the rabbit hole goes.





electronicmaster said:


> *Jordan Maxwell - The Dawn of a New Day (2009)*
> 
> This information seems to be confirmed based on information we see all over the world.


----------



## electronicmaster (5 November 2010)

*FREE GOLD & SILVER INVESTING MOVIE!*

*FREE GOLD & SILVER INVESTING MOVIE!*
Mike Maloney - 'Why Gold & Silver?'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMwDynuruN4


----------



## nukz (5 November 2010)

Great video electronicmaster, this should be posted in commodities forum as well.


----------



## electronicmaster (7 November 2010)

*Bob Chapman's Friday Economic Report: Creation of Debt As The Basis For Growth*

*Bob Chapman's Friday Economic Report: Creation of Debt As The Basis For Growth*




*Lindsey Williams Returns: Get Ready for $150 Barrel of Oil and Mr. X Revealed!*





From: TheAlexJonesChannel | November 05, 2010  | 4,800 views

Loading...
Lindsey Williams makes an appearance to reveal his insider source.
http://www.infowars.com/
http://www.prisonplanet.tv/
http://www.infowars.net/


----------



## DB008 (7 November 2010)

38 levels above "Top Secret"

US Government secrets revealed, there are 38 clearance levels above TOP SECRET. The highest of all is COSMIC. Even the president of the United States does not have access to it. There are approx. 25 people worldwide who have access to that level. Its all about UFO and extra-terrestrial sightings, recoveries and facts. As we know now, they do exist, and they (US Government) know all about it!


----------



## DB008 (7 November 2010)

D.U.M.B.s Deep Underground Military Bases


----------



## DB008 (7 November 2010)

*Jim Willie called this Gold and Silver move*


http://maxkeiser.com/

On the edge with Jim Willie


----------



## electronicmaster (7 November 2010)

*Edge Of Darkness*

*Edge Of Darkness*


Often the Jewish empire "Hollywood" likes to tell us what they have planed for us in the future, and how they are going to do it.

This movie called *Edge Of Darkness* staring Mel Gibson, tells us how they are developing Radio active food as a future depopulation weapon.



Here is a ISO of the full movie:- *Edge Of Darkness*



As mentioned above, a lot of movies from *Hollywood* are used to inform you on what is planed for *you and me*.  The Elite have morals and and as such follow rules on how they introduce to the world their _*Evil*_ plans, before they act on them in the near future.

And so, here is the facts witch proves this reality:-


*Uranium fruit juice - Energy drink in Israel*
TeslaGenius | October 24, 2010




Uranium fruit juice - Energy drink
Israel - Energy Drink - Le_jus_de_fruit_enrichi_l_uranium


I recommend looking out for this movie called *Skyline*.  It will have "out of place scripts" that will detail what is planed for us.  Just look out for "real world" conversations that will just pop out of no where. 

Other messages will be subliminal 

*Skyline - Official Trailer [HD]*


----------



## electronicmaster (8 November 2010)

*Ben Bernanke - US Dollar is like GOLD [repost from july 2009]*

*Ben Bernanke - US Dollar is like GOLD [repost from july 2009] *



stellaconcepts | November 07, 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (8 November 2010)

*Ad Wars, QE2, End The Fed - Sunday Update*

*Ad Wars, QE2, End The Fed - Sunday Update*



corbettreport | November 07, 2010

Sunday Update is a public service of The Corbett Report podcast.

http://www.corbettreport.com

SOURCES AND DOCUMENTATION

Building What ad airs in New York
http://ur1.ca/2ag24

Building What ad
http://ur1.ca/1s1dz

Release of thousands of Ground Zero videos from NIST
http://ur1.ca/1f7py

New evidence of WTC7 explosions
http://ur1.ca/2ag3a

TV ad about debt banned from American networks
http://ur1.ca/2ag3f

Fed to become biggest American debt holder
http://ur1.ca/2ag3o

42 million Americans relying on government assistance for food
http://ur1.ca/2ag41

Real unemployment in 28% of American households
http://ur1.ca/2ag4a

Bankruptcy of US a mathematical certainty
http://ur1.ca/2ag4f

New ways bankers are spying on you
http://ur1.ca/2ag4p

Channel Tunnel rail link sold to Canadian pension fund
http://ur1.ca/2ag4t

$45 OJ, $23 bread, $55 t-shirt
http://ur1.ca/2ag4y

Banksters party and lie through their teeth on Jekyll Island
http://ur1.ca/2ag59

Paul and Paul vs. Fed
http://ur1.ca/2ag5e


----------



## electronicmaster (9 November 2010)

*Conspiracy Theory With Jesse Ventura (Wall St)*

*Conspiracy Theory With Jesse Ventura, Season 2 Episode 3 (Wall St)*


----------



## electronicmaster (9 November 2010)

*Bond insurer Ambac files for bankruptcy*

*Bond insurer Ambac files for bankruptcy*


http://www.reuters.com

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE6A75EW20101108



> _*By Tom Hals
> 
> WILMINGTON, Delaware | Mon Nov 8, 2010 6:32pm EST
> 
> ...


----------



## electronicmaster (9 November 2010)

*James Turk - Gold to Rise Over $100 In a Matter of Days*

*James Turk - Gold to Rise Over $100 In a Matter of Days*


http://kingworldnews.com

http://kingworldnews.com/kingworldnews/KWN_DailyWeb/Entries/2010/11/8_James_Turk_-_Gold_to_Rise_Over_$100_In_a_Matter_of_Days.html



> *With gold and silver recently hitting new highs, King World News interviewed James Turk out of Spain.  James had this to say about recent developments, “Robert Zoelleck, President of the World Bank, wants to start a debate about a new international monetary system.  The key quote from his article is, ‘The system should also consider employing gold as an international reference point of market expectations about inflation, deflation and future currency values. Although textbooks may view gold as the old money, markets are using gold as an alternative monetary asset today.”
> 
> November 8, 2010
> KWN Blog
> ...


----------



## electronicmaster (10 November 2010)

*GOLD & SILVER - The Final Countdown - Get prepared don't hesitate*

*GOLD & SILVER - The Final Countdown - Get prepared don't hesitate*





connectingdots1 | November 09, 2010


----------



## Boggo (10 November 2010)

My theory...


----------



## electronicmaster (11 November 2010)

*GET OUT OF "BANK OF AMERICA" NOW, BANK HOLIDAY IS COMING SOON *



connectingdots1 | November 10, 2010

MIRRORED FROM http://www.youtube.com/user/pulsescan72


----------



## electronicmaster (11 November 2010)

*11 Silver facts according to silver analyst David Morgan*

*11 Silver facts according to silver analyst David Morgan* 



connectingdots1 | November 10, 2010

David Morgan has some incredible knowledge about silver: mirrored from http://www.youtube.com/user/92Scalloped


----------



## electronicmaster (11 November 2010)

*2010-11-09 Greenspan Admission.mp4*

*2010-11-09 Greenspan Admission.mp4* 



kdenninger | 09 November 2010

Alan Greenspan admits that it was all a scam and fraud......

Discussion here:http://market-ticker.org/akcs-www?post=171691


----------



## electronicmaster (12 November 2010)

*BryanBlyDeposition*

*BryanBlyDeposition*

_Mortgage Fraud Deposition_










TheForrestLawFirm | November 07, 2010

Video deposition of alleged robosigner Bryan Bly taken by attorney Christopher Forrest of The Forrest Law Firm in Pinellas County, FL on Nov. 4, 2010.


----------



## electronicmaster (12 November 2010)

*Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading Nov 10 2010 *



EconomyMeltdown | November 11, 2010

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details

Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading Nov 10 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (12 November 2010)

*MUSHARRAF UNLEADED Hindus, Jewish and Muslims Atomic Bombs*

*MUSHARRAF UNLEADED Hindus, Jewish and Muslims Atomic Bombs* 



obaidkarki | November 11, 2010

MUSHARRAF UNLEADED Hindus, Jewish and Muslims Atomic Bombs


----------



## electronicmaster (12 November 2010)

*Silver Vigilantes Busting The Comex Ponzi By Taking Physical Delivery: Max Keiser*

*Silver Vigilantes Busting The Comex Ponzi By Taking Physical Delivery: Max Keiser *



goldtothemoon | November 12, 2010

Alex talks with film-maker, broadcaster and former broker and options trader Max Keiser. Keiser formerly hosted The Oracle with Max Keiser on BBC World News and currently hosts On The Edge with Max Keiser. Alex also covers the latest news and takes your calls.
maxkeiser.com/


----------



## electronicmaster (13 November 2010)

*U.S. and China Fail to Resolve Dispute at G-20 in Seoul over Currencies*

*U.S. and China Fail to Resolve Dispute at G-20 in Seoul over Currencies *



MrLagiglia | November 12, 2010

G-20, Group of 20 Summit, Seoul, Barack Obama, currencies, renminbi, yuan, U.S. dollar, undervalued, James La-Giglia, James LaGiglia, James La Giglia,
TVB Pearl, Sonya Artero,


----------



## electronicmaster (13 November 2010)

*Stocks, Copper Slide on China Rate Concern; Treasuries Tumble*

*Stocks, Copper Slide on China Rate Concern; Treasuries Tumble*

http://www.bloomberg.com


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...-20-trade-talks-china-inflation-concerns.html




> _By Stephen Kirkland and Tara Lachapelle - Nov 13, 2010 8:14 AM CT
> 
> Stocks slid, extending the biggest weekly slump in three months for U.S. benchmark indexes, and commodities tumbled amid speculation China will lift interest rates. Irish and Portuguese bonds rose as Group of 20 officials said they’re working on ways to resolve the debt crisis.
> 
> The Standard & Poor’s 500 Index fell 1.2 percent to 1,199.21 at 4 p.m. in New York after the Shanghai Composite Index sank the most since August 2009. The Thomson Reuters/ Jefferies CRB commodities index fell the most in 18 months as oil and copper lost more than 3 percent. Irish 10-year notes rose for first time in 14 days. Treasuries fell, with two-year yields increasing the most in six months, amid reduced demand for safety from bond investors. _


----------



## electronicmaster (13 November 2010)

*NETANYAHU UNLEADED: the UN owe us an apology وَقَالُواْ كُونُواْ هُودًا*

*NETANYAHU UNLEADED: the UN owe us an apology وَقَالُواْ كُونُواْ هُودًا *



obaidkarki | November 12, 2010

Please follow these links that influenced this video hereinbelow:
zionistgoldreport http://zionistgoldreport.blogspot.com
youth against normalization http://youthanormalization.blogspot.com
war in context http://warincontext.org
vos iz neias (yiddish: what's news?) http://vosizneias.com
voice of karachi http://voiceofkarachi.blogspot.com
untitled http://warsclerotic.wordpress.com
untitled http://nuggetnetreview.net
tundra tabloids. http://tundratabloid.blogspot.com
truth is contagious http://truthiscontagious.com
trendfetchdotinfo http://trendfetch.info
top stories http://hot-line-news.blogspot.com
today's news nj http://todaysnewsnj.blogspot.com
tiffanirobin.com blogs http://tiffanirobin.com
this just in http://news.blogs.cnn.com
ugly truth http://theuglytruth.wordpress.com
third way: finding balance in mideast analysis http://mitchellplitnick.com
spectator.co.uk melanie phillips blog http://spectator.co.uk melaniephillips
huffington post | full news feed http://huffingtonpost.com thenewswire
fundermentalist | jta jewish & israel news http://blogs.jta.org philanthropy
full feed from huffingtonpost.com http://huffingtonpost.com raw_feed_index.rdf
conservative papers http://conservativepapers.com
bohemian democratic register http://the-bohemian-register.blogspot...
bibi report http://bibireport.blogspot.com
ten measures of beauty descended to http://awgood.wordpress.com
tariq jeeroburkhan's blog http://jeeroburkhan.wordpress.com
tantao news network http://tantaonews.com
steve lackner-conservative news, issues, http://stevelackner.com
sovereign independent http://sovereignindependent.com
southern jewish life http://sjlmag.com
solsticewitch13's bos http://solsticewitch13.blogspot.com
shoah http://shoah.org.uk
shalom rav http://rabbibrant.com
san francisco sentinel http://sanfranciscosentinel.com
saleh's links http://salehslinks.blogspot.com
saleh's links http://salehslinks.blogspot.com
roberto a. scaruffi http://scaruffi.blogspot.com
rightwingbob.com http://rightwingbob.com weblog
respect-discussion: five young jews disrupt netanyahu speech with
respect-discussion http://respect-discussion.blogspot.com
reportersnotebook.com http://michaelsantomauro.blogspot.com
related blogs:
rapture forums http://raptureforums.com forum
rajaten's blog http://rajaten.com
rabbibrian's blog http://rabbibrian.wordpress.com
r ightardia http://rightardia.blogspot.com
politico top stories http://politico.com
parker spitzer http://parkerspitzer.blogs.cnn.com
panviman koh chang http://8thai.com panvimankohchang
palestine video http://palestinevideo.blogspot.com
ohadei ha'likud jpnetanyahu: we stand before a rising wave of
ohadei ha'likud http://blog.daum.net yitzhak
northerntruthseeker: us snubs israel over threat to iran
northerntruthseeker http://northerntruthseeker.blogspot.com
niqnaq http://niqnaq.wordpress.com
next
newspapers today http://newspaperstoday.com
newsgeni.us http://newsgeni.us
newsdaily: top headlines http://newsdaily.com ?q=save+us+from+berlusconi
news that matters http://ivarfjeld.wordpress.com
news http://juf.org servererrors 500.aspx?aspxerrorpath= blogs default.aspx
new orleans palestine solidarity http://nolaps.blogspot.com
my catbird seat http://mycatbirdseat.com
mondoweiss http://mondoweiss.net
middle east monitor creating new perspectives http://middleeastmonitor.org.uk
middle east and terrorism: israel after congressional elections
middle east and terrorism http://israelagainstterror.blogspot.com
middle east middle east crisis http://www6.lexisnexis.com publisher enduser?action=userdispla
lobelog.com http://lobelog.com
kosher computing http://koshercomputing.blogspot.com
katakamidotcom news indonesia http://katakamidotcomnewsindonesia.wo...
justice roars http://louisianajusticeinstitute.blog...
jta recent news http://jta.org ?q=save+us+from+berlusconi
rapture rajaten rabbibrian rabbi yonah sid schwarz brant rosen plutarch ohadei nuggetnews northerntruthseeker niqnaq netanyahu muse mondoweiss mitchell plitnick missing headlines matzav margzaar lobelog.com ljeffwilliams kosher computing khalid kgs kegs59 katakamidotcomnewsindonesia katakamidotcom a kalel jta josephwouk jordan flaherty jon presco jewishjournal.com jeffrey heller jasmin ivarfjeld israel-palestine israelmotorsport infowars ireland ifamericansknew huffington post news editors huffington gs don morris, ph.d. ginger giant frontline esynagogue jewu eli clifton eip egrinberg debbie ctuttle crescentandcross creative-i cnngc christian m chris cbmac2001 carl in jerusalem bno bibi awg9988 ali yenidunya afp adlovell ace aaron cohen עביד כארכי الأخطل عبيد كركي st. sheetrock Obaid Karki "hepcat" admin peshapee bhenchod kutta sutta gando مقحبة مقتدي KAFSH-E-KOHNA كفش كوهنه talking vulvas


----------



## nukz (13 November 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onJO4O93f1E


----------



## electronicmaster (13 November 2010)

*Google search: CRASH JPMORGAN BUY SILVER | the ultimate strategy to crash JPMorgan*

*
Google search: CRASH JPMORGAN BUY SILVER | the ultimate strategy to crash JPMorgan *



nukz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onJO4O93f1E





yeeeesssss


----------



## electronicmaster (13 November 2010)

*Max Keiser tells the world to Crash JP Morgan, buy silver*

*Max Keiser tells the world to Crash JP Morgan, buy silver*

http://www.economicvoice.com

http://www.economicvoice.com/max-ke...h-jp-morgan-buy-silver/50014046#axzz157feFJLH



> *
> November 12th, 2010
> Author: Jeff Taylor
> 
> ...


----------



## nukz (13 November 2010)

hehe thanks electronicmaster, i gotta work out how to put in youtube vids.


----------



## electronicmaster (13 November 2010)

*Crash JP MORGAN: BUY SILVER…*

http://projectworldawareness.com

http://projectworldawareness.com/2010/11/crash-jp-morgan-buy-silver/



> *Posted on November 12, 2010 by rockingjude
> 
> PlanetEarthAwakens01 | November 11, 2010
> 
> YES WE CAN kill JP Morgan and end it’s scourge upon humanity, all we need to do is work together and get as many people as possible to buy 1 ounce of silver. This will bring the silver CTF scheme to it’s knees, when people realise there is only 100th of the silver in existence compared to the underlying physical there will be hell to pay. If we’re lucky we may see banker blood running in the streets.*


----------



## electronicmaster (13 November 2010)

nukz said:


> hehe thanks electronicmaster, i gotta work out how to put in youtube vids.




Have a look by replying on the post with a video,  it will show you how its done


----------



## electronicmaster (13 November 2010)

*CRASH JP Morgan - Buy SILVER. The Real Stuff not the PAPER*

*CRASH JP Morgan - Buy SILVER. The Real Stuff not the PAPER*

http://caps.fool.com

http://caps.fool.com/Blogs/crash-jp-morgan-buy-silver/472867



> *
> November 12, 2010 – Comments (14) | RELATED TICKERS: JPM
> 
> GW with the post here:
> ...


----------



## electronicmaster (13 November 2010)

*The Max Keiser takedown of JP Morgan*

*The Max Keiser takedown of JP Morgan *



stuartsbushcraftblog | November 12, 2010

http://maxkeiser.com

*CRASH JP MORGAN Buy Silver - Gold & Silver Manipulation *


----------



## electronicmaster (13 November 2010)

*Missile Mystery, Microchipped Medicine, Money Matters - New World Next Week*

*Missile Mystery, Microchipped Medicine, Money Matters - New World Next Week *




corbettreport | November 11, 2010

Welcome back to the http://NewWorldNextWeek.com - the video series from Corbett Report & Media Monarchy that gives you the text, context & subtext on the stories that matter. This week:

Story #1: Mystery Missile Launch Seen Off California Coast
http://ur1.ca/2bk0q
Related Video: 'What in the World Are They Spraying?'
http://ur1.ca/2bk0s

Story #2: Big Pharma to Begin Microchipping Drugs
http://ur1.ca/2bk0v
Flashback: RFID Chips Implanted in Humans & Animals May Cause Cancer
http://ur1.ca/2bk0x
Flashback: The RFID-Hacking Underground
http://ur1.ca/2bk10

Story #3: China says G20 should monitor US Fed
http://ur1.ca/2bk12
Related Video: Greenspan Admits Fraud On Jekyll Island Stage With Bernanke
http://ur1.ca/2bk13
Flashback: "I'm Doing 'God's work'." Meet Mr Goldman Sachs
http://ur1.ca/feul
Flashback: George Soros is Having a Very Good Crisis
http://ur1.ca/2bk18

Subscribe to http://NewWorldNextWeek.com to get hi-quality episodes to download, burn & share. And as always, stay up-to-date by subscribing to the feeds from Corbett Report http://ur1.ca/kbj1 & Media Monarchy http://ur1.ca/kuec Thank you.


----------



## nukz (13 November 2010)

Found this on another forum regarding the silver ETF SLV. Great read 

*No Silver In SLV ETF?!*
_I've done a little bit of detective work and discovered some info suggesting possible fraud in the SLV ETF.

Gold/Silver holdings get audited from time to time. Here are a couple from GoldMoney.com & the SLV ETF.

Normal Inspectorate Report (many pages for small audit):

http://goldmoney.com/images/bar-count-images/Inspectorate-2010-09-02.pdf

Possible 'fake' Inspectorate report (2 pages of little content for large audit - same company):

http://us.ishares.com/content/strea.../repository/resource/slv_vault_inspection.pdf

I have found inspectorate reports both before and after the supposed report completed on SLV ETF. They always have the same Inspectorate logo in the top right hand corner. It is just the report conducted on the SLV ETF that shows a slightly different logo, stating 'an Inspicio company'.

What is an Inspicio company?

Inspicio is a global provider of testing and inspecting services, which just happened to go private shortly after the SLV ETF commenced.

http://www.3i.com/portfolio/companies/inspicio.html

Inspicio was taken private by 3i. Who is 3i?

3i is closely related to JP Morgan Chase (the holder of the monster silver short comex position)

"N.M. Rothschild & Sons Ltd. advised 3i on the transaction, with JPMorgan Cazenove acting as corporate broker, while Citigroup Inc. and Kaupthing Singer & Friedlander advised Inspicio. 3i bought 54 million pounds of shares, or about 24 percent of the company, on the market this morning, Giddins said today."

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=amCL1DO8COkk

In January 2010, J.P. Morgan Cazenove became a wholly-owned part of J.P. Morgan

JP Morgan acting as corporate broker for this 'Commodity Inspecting Company'. I guess this Inspicio company owes JP Morgan a favour or two... perhaps a fake 'Inspectorate Report' stating the SLV ETF holds silver - when they really hold a negligible amount?!

On Tuesday 9th November, 149 million shares were traded on SLV (149 million ounces) - half of SLV's total holdings. Is this ETF being used to suppress the silver price? I believe likely!



Hinde Capital have also recently warned of ETF's being 'Price Suppression Schemes'

http://www.gata.org/node/8913


Many irregularities have been discovered on the silver bar list for SLV ETF. Double entries etc etc.

https://ebts.jpmorgan.com/metalicsWebApp/ebts_downloads/BONYBARLIST.PDF_


----------



## electronicmaster (13 November 2010)

*JP Morgan desperate attempts to push silver down this week: Bill Murphy*

*JP Morgan desperate attempts to push silver down this week: Bill Murphy *



goldtothemoon | November 13, 2010

http://www.kereport.com/


----------



## electronicmaster (13 November 2010)

*James Turk - Kamikaze Attacks in the Silver Market*

http://kingworldnews.com

http://kingworldnews.com/kingworldn..._-_Kamikaze_Attacks_in_the_Silver_Market.html




> November 12, 2010
> KWN Blog
> 
> With gold and silver in retreat, King World News interviewed James Turk out of Spain.  When asked about silver specifically James said, “They are not dislodging physical silver by running the paper market down.  In fact the silver market is getting tighter and tighter.  That’s why I am perplexed at why they are trying to run this paper market lower.  If they want to get physical silver they are going to have to take the price higher, not lower.”
> ...


----------



## electronicmaster (13 November 2010)

*Jim Sinclair - Gold to Swing $100 to $300 in a Day*

*Jim Sinclair - Gold to Swing $100 to $300 in a Day*


http://kingworldnews.com

http://kingworldnews.com/kingworldnews/KWN_DailyWeb/Entries/2010/11/12_Jim_Sinclair_-_Gold_to_Swing_$100_to_$300_in_a_Day.html



> November 12, 2010
> KWN Blog
> 
> With gold getting hit hard today, King World News interviewed legendary trader Jim Sinclair.  When asked about the volatility in gold Sinclair stated, “I think from this point forward you are going to see unprecedented volatility.  You’ll see $100 swings to $150 swings in a day, and if you go back to 1979 to 1980 we had $150 in one direction.  So if we had $150 in one direction back then, what’s to stop this market from doing $300?”
> ...


----------



## DB008 (14 November 2010)

The good old UFO footage.

Interesting none-the-less


----------



## electronicmaster (14 November 2010)

*11. How To Buy Silver & Gold - Mike Maloney Bonus Feature*

*11. How To Buy Silver & Gold - Mike Maloney Bonus Feature *




whygoldandsilver | November 13, 2010

http://www.goldsilverdvd.com The most common questions after learning about gold and silver are "How?" and "What form of Bullion should I buy?"


----------



## electronicmaster (14 November 2010)

*Bob Kaplan Interview about his lawsuit against HSBC & JP Morgan for silver market man*

*Bob Kaplan Interview about his lawsuit against HSBC & JP Morgan for silver market manipulation *



EconomyMeltdown | November 13, 2010

http://goldbasics.blogspot.com Silver Market Lawsuit Interview , courtesy of Miningstiocktalk.com

Bob Kaplan Interview about his lawsuit against HSBC & JP Morgan for silver market manipulation


----------



## electronicmaster (14 November 2010)

*中美大戰　胡錦濤rap贏奧巴馬*

*中美大戰　胡錦濤rap贏奧巴馬 *



appleactionews | November 12, 2010

在南韓首爾舉行的20國集團（ G20）峯會昨日（周五）閉幕，中美這次在滙率和貿易問題上大鬥法，結果中國勝了一仗*，在會後聯合公報未有要求停止低估貨幣滙價，亦未如美國所願為各國經常賬盈餘和虧損設*限。

Seoul, South Korea, held in the Group of 20 (G20) summit yesterday (Friday) concluded the Sino-US exchange rate and trade issues in the Great battle of wits, the results of China wins the battle, the joint communique after the meeting failed to stop undervalued currency exchange rate, nor wish to countries like the United States current account surplus and deficit limits.


----------



## electronicmaster (15 November 2010)

*Don't Panic! Irish Debt triggers FEAR!*

*Don't Panic! Irish Debt triggers FEAR!* 



FeverIAm | 14 November 2010

Recorded Nov 14, 2010 11:00 EST

Sorry I could not get all the links but they are in this original link here:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2WHkVxVBfc

I've listed what links he has listed on his youtube page below.

Irish bond yields dip as UK, EU urge calm:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/economics/8128202/Irish-bond-yields-dip-as-UK-EU-urge-calm.html

Ireland denies bail-out rumour:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...0bn-bail-out-talk-as-EU-puts-on-pressure.html

EU leaders cannot squash expectations of Irish rescue:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...nnot-squash-expectations-of-Irish-rescue.html

Eurozone in talks on Ireland bail out:
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/cdef84ce-ef...watch?v=-2WHkVxVBfc&feature=sub#axzz15FtIUhUa

Top of the bond yield to you:


From Ireland to €2,000bn of eurozone contagion:
http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/page/...

If you thought the bank bailout was bad, wait until the mortgage defaults hit home:
http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/o...

EU's Juncker Says Had Talks Yesterday Not Just About Ireland:
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010...

Herman van Rompuy: The man who wants to control your finances:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/world...

Nation states are dead: EU chief says the belief that countries can stand alone is a 'lie and an illusion':
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/artic...

Olli Rehn's speech: 'Reinforcing EU economic governance':
http://www.thejournal.ie/olli-rehns-s...

Eurogroup's Juncker to propose common euro bond - report:
http://uk.reuters.com/article/idUKTRE...

Euro Stability: EU Leaders Pave The Way For A Small Treaty Change To Protect Euro From Future Crises:
http://www.egovmonitor.com/node/39240

Strong dollar in interest of international community - Trichet:
http://uk.reuters.com/article/idUKTRE...

EU unveils trillion-euro single energy market:
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/...

Pledge to lift EU energy barriers:
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/19392920-ed...

World economy: In gold they rush:
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/d77d01f8-ee...

Zoellick seeks gold standard debate:
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/eda8f512-ea...


Peace and Love


----------



## electronicmaster (15 November 2010)

*Freud, Zionism and the Sexual Revolution*




drdduke | 14 November 2010

http://www.davidduke.com Sigmund Freud is credited as being the father of the Sexual Revolution. He sated repeated that he found sexual morality "contemptible." In fact Freud was a Jewish supremacist and Stalwart Zionist who saw himself like Hannibal conquering Rome, (Rome signifying the Church and European morality. This video show how the Jewish dominated media has promoted a destruction of higher human values It shows from mainstream Jewish sources hows how resentment against Europeans and Christians is a motivating factor in promoting sexual degeneration and even pornography.


----------



## electronicmaster (15 November 2010)

*Nuke rumors? What do you make of this?*

*Nuke rumors? What do you make of this? *

We have seen the story of a Missile lunch that no one seemed to acknowledge who lunched it.

But we have no information on were the missile landed.  I've found this on youtube.  Take it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## electronicmaster (15 November 2010)

*Dr Deagle Show 101112  - EARTH CHANGES HOUR*

*Dr Deagle Show 101112  - EARTH CHANGES HOUR *





urupiper | November 14, 2010

- - THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL CHANNEL OF THE NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT OR DR. BILL DEAGLE - - -


----------



## electronicmaster (16 November 2010)

*Crash JP Morgan Buy Silver!*

*Crash JP Morgan Buy Silver! *

This is starting to pick up


----------



## electronicmaster (16 November 2010)

*5 ALARM FIRE AT COMEX: SILVER WILL SOAR ONCE AGAIN*

*5 ALARM FIRE AT COMEX: SILVER WILL SOAR ONCE AGAIN *



SGTbull07 | November 11, 2010

wow, lots of news tonight. Get ready!

Music Courtesy Kevin MacLeod:
Titles: "Shores of Avalon", "Unanswered Questions"; Kevin MacLeod (incompetech.com) Licensed under Creative Commons "Attribution 3.0" http://creativecommons.org/licenses/b...

The content in my videos and on the SGTbull07 channel are provided for informational purposes only. Use the information found in my videos as a starting point for conducting your own research and conduct your own due diligence (DD) BEFORE making any significant investing decisions. SGTbull07 assumes all information to be truthful and reliable; however, I cannot and do not warrant or guarantee the accuracy of this information. Thank you.


----------



## electronicmaster (16 November 2010)

*Jackie Kennedy (Jackie O) Crash JP Morgan Song*

*Jackie Kennedy (Jackie O) Crash JP Morgan Song *



jackieochannel | 14 November 2010

Jackie O hears her late husband JFK calling to
crash JP Morgan by buying silver


----------



## electronicmaster (16 November 2010)

*MODERN DAY HUNT BROTHERS: Buy Physical Silver & Beat the Banks*

*MODERN DAY HUNT BROTHERS: Buy Physical Silver & Beat the Banks *



SGTbull07 | November 15, 2010

a brand new micro-doc in the spirit of the movement to beat the criminal Banks. Buy PHYSICAL silver, Bankrupt JP Morgan!

Music Courtesy Kevin MacLeod:
Titles: "Darkness is Coming", "Truth of Legend", "Ghostpocalypse"; Kevin MacLeod (incompetech.com) Licensed under Creative Commons "Attribution 3.0" http://creativecommons.org/licenses/b...


----------



## electronicmaster (16 November 2010)

*Bob Chapman on the Sovereign Economist 10 Nov 2010*

*Bob Chapman on the Sovereign Economist 10 Nov 2010*



EconomyMeltdown | November 15, 2010

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details
Bob Chapman on the Sovereign Economist 10 Nov 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (17 November 2010)

*"Bond Mkt Implosion & Gold Tactics"*

*"Bond Mkt Implosion & Gold Tactics"*

http://www.321gold.com

http://www.321gold.com/editorials/thomson_s/thomson_s_111610.html


> *
> Stewart Thomson
> email: stewart@gracelandupdates.com
> email: stewart@gracelandjuniors.com
> ...




Article continues,, see URL links above.


----------



## electronicmaster (17 November 2010)

*Bob Chapman on Discount Gold Trading Mon 15 Nov 2010 *



EconomyMeltdown | 16 November 2010

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details

Bob Chapman on Discount Gold Trading Mon 15 Nov 2010


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (17 November 2010)

*Re: "Bond Mkt Implosion & Gold Tactics"*



electronicmaster said:


> *"Bond Mkt Implosion & Gold Tactics"*
> 
> http://www.321gold.com
> 
> ...



So, after reading the 11 points what does it mean?


----------



## explod (17 November 2010)

*Re: "Bond Mkt Implosion & Gold Tactics"*



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> So, after reading the 11 points what does it mean?




Excuse me.   Have a little think about what a bond is and what is backing a bond.   With guvmint debt over the moon and many company ballance sheets if measured properly near to the same, what is a bond really worth.

Like cash (paper money) they are not backed anymore by assets that have any value real value.

When the bond market really goes then the game as we know it is really over.

Very interesting times indeed.

But I do not like it as a lot of people are going to get hurt; all of us.


----------



## electronicmaster (18 November 2010)

*Crash JP Morgan Buy Silver and here's why...*

*Crash JP Morgan Buy Silver and here's why... *



connectingdots1 | November 17, 2010

Max Keiser - financial analyst has launched a viral campaign to bring down JP Morgan - dubbed by Keiser as main global financial terrorists.

mirrored from here:- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCM7rMIqxmk


----------



## electronicmaster (18 November 2010)

*RT News's Epic failure on reporting it's own Human rights abuse within Russia....but*

*RT News's Epic failure on reporting it's own Human rights abuse within Russia....but why???* 



connectingdots1 | 17 November 2010 | 6 likes, 1 dislikes

I've often wondered why RT News is so quick to post videos depicting the injustices within the USA BUT why do they NEVER cover the injustice going on in their own backyard???


mirrored from http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SMzQESY0e4

and his message his as follows:
""Prison Camp in Russia. Horrific Abuse!! 2010"
Originally uploaded on November 2, 2010.
13k views later
Banned by youtube on November 12, 2010
You tube has no problem showing you "Street Fights"
"Brawls" or sexually suggestive material, but if I try to show you human rights violations or prisoner abuse, my video is taken down.
I have received a warning strike from youtube.
I have appealed and since been denied reinstatement of my video.
You be the judge. Should this video be banned by youtube?

"You can Judge the civilization of a society by entering it's prisons"
Prison inmates in Ekaterinburg, Russia are beaten and Abused
after a riot broke out. Allegedly in 2006
Obvious Human Rights Violations.
Don't Go to Prison in Russia.

Thanks to all the youtubers and websites that embedded
the original video
www.entensity.ne
www.entensit
www.teamliquid.ne
www.wykop.plt
And to all those who posted it on Facebook and Twitter.

I encourage people to re upload this.

Hey YouTube....reinstate my video. You can't promote violence when it makes you money,but then ban violence when it exposes corruption.
Check yourself and free my speech.

Sincerely yours, Kenny "


----------



## electronicmaster (18 November 2010)

*John Stadtmiller Nov 16 2010 - Jeff Bennett,Bob Chapman- Roundtable*

*John Stadtmiller Nov 16 2010 - Jeff Bennett,Bob Chapman- Roundtable
*



EconomyMeltdown | 17 November 2010 | 12 likes, 0 dislikes

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details


----------



## electronicmaster (19 November 2010)

*Dollar to Become World's `Weakest Currency,' Drop to 75 Yen, JPMorgan Says*

*Dollar to Become World's `Weakest Currency,' Drop to 75 Yen, JPMorgan Says*

http://www.bloomberg.com

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...st-currency-drop-to-75-yen-jpmorgan-says.html




> _*The dollar may fall below 75 yen next year as it becomes the world’s “weakest currency” due to the Federal Reserve’s monetary-easing program, according to JPMorgan & Chase Co.
> 
> The U.S. central bank, along with those in Japan and Europe, will keep interest rates at record lows in 2011 as they seek to boost economic growth, said Tohru Sasaki, head of Japanese rates and foreign-exchange research at the second-largest U.S. bank by assets. U.S. policy makers may take additional easing steps following the $600 billion bond-purchase program announced this month depending on inflation and the labor market, he said.
> 
> “The U.S. has the world’s largest current-account deficit but keeps interest rates at virtually zero,” Sasaki said at a forum in Tokyo yesterday. “The dollar can’t avoid the status as the weakest currency.” *_


----------



## electronicmaster (19 November 2010)

*BOB RUBIN: "US In Terribly Dangerous Territory," Bond Market May Be Headed For "Implo*

*BOB RUBIN: "US In Terribly Dangerous Territory," Bond Market May Be Headed For "Implosion"*

Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/rubin-bond-market-implosion-2010-11#ixzz15gMg45op

http://www.businessinsider.com
http://www.businessinsider.com/rubin-bond-market-implosion-2010-11



> Aaron Task | Nov. 17, 2010, 11:24 AM | 15,170 | comment 60
> 
> Warning of the risk of an "implosion" in the bond market, former Treasury Secretary Robert Rubin says the soaring federal budget deficit and the Fed's quantitative easing are putting the U.S. in "terribly dangerous territory."
> 
> ...




Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/rubin-bond-market-implosion-2010-11#ixzz15gMu5AdG


----------



## electronicmaster (19 November 2010)

*James Turk - Delta-Hedging to Cause Gold Price to Explode*

*James Turk - Delta-Hedging to Cause Gold Price to Explode*


http://kingworldnews.com

http://kingworldnews.com/kingworldn...a-Hedging_to_Cause_Gold_Price_to_Explode.html



> _*
> With gold and silver taking off to the upside, King World News interviewed James Turk today out of Spain.  Turk commented, “What we are seeing right now is the breaking apart of the gold cartel.  They are losing control of the market just like they did back in the late 1960’s when gold began trading above $35 in the cash market in London, even though the price was still officially fixed at $35.  The market was simply saying, we just don’t believe this $35 price anymore.”
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## electronicmaster (19 November 2010)

*Dr Deagle Show 101116 - TEXE MARRS*

*Dr Deagle Show 101116 - TEXE MARRS *





urupiper | 17 November 2010 | 5 likes, 0 dislikes

- - THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL CHANNEL OF THE NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT OR DR. BILL DEAGLE - - -

EZ Playlist:

NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT SHOW Tuesday November 16th, 2010 -- ---- HOUR THREE SPECIAL --- TEXE MARRS ---- http://www.texemarrs.com/ --- DIASTER JUST AHEAD ANALYSIS OF CONSEQUENCES OF US CONGRESSIONAL AND SENATE ELECTIONS 2010 -


----------



## electronicmaster (19 November 2010)

*Silver up a DOLLAR overnight!*

*Silver up a DOLLAR overnight!* 



silverfuturist | 18 November 2010 | 115 likes, 1 dislikes

Gold up dollar down while I slept!

I said "90 cents" in the video but now it is a full buck!

$26.50 was the number I was trying to say in the video...


----------



## electronicmaster (19 November 2010)

*Americans are waking up, "enough is enough" says Ron Paul "let's have an opt-out day at airports"*



connectingdots1 | 18 November 2010 | 8 likes, 0 dislikes

Are you flying?? then you may want to consider "opt out day"


----------



## electronicmaster (19 November 2010)

*Dr Deagle Show 101115 - Dr BOB THIEL PhD*

*Dr Deagle Show 101115 - Dr BOB THIEL PhD* 






urupiper | 17 November 2010 | 5 likes, 0 dislikes

- - THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL CHANNEL OF THE NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT OR DR. BILL DEAGLE - - -

EZ Playlist:

NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT SHOW Monday November 15th, 2010 -- HOUR THREE SPECIAL --- --- Dr BOB THIEL PhD --- QUANTITATIVE EASING AND CHINESE FALSE MISSLE TEST --- WWW.THESECRETSECT.COM --


----------



## electronicmaster (19 November 2010)

*Peter Schiff on The Alyona Show 11_18_10*

*Peter Schiff on The Alyona Show 11_18_10* 



PeterSchiffChannel | 18 November 2010 | 37 likes, 1 dislikes

http://peterschiffchannel.blogspot.com for details
Peter Schiff on The Alyona Show 11_18_10


----------



## electronicmaster (19 November 2010)

*The Banker*

*The Banker *



33rddegreefilms | 11 November 2010 | 164 likes, 5 dislikes

The Banker Aires His Views On The Right Of The Elite
To Control Everyones Lives. A Must Watch For Anyone Who Is Angry About The Current Finanacial Situation! This Is Whats Really Going On!


----------



## electronicmaster (19 November 2010)

*Max Keiser - crash JP Morgan buy silver - JFK federal reserve link 11110*

*Max Keiser - crash JP Morgan buy silver - JFK federal reserve link 11110*


----------



## electronicmaster (19 November 2010)

*ERIC CANTONA "KILL THE BANKS" (A MUST SEE)!*

*ERIC CANTONA "KILL THE BANKS" (A MUST SEE)! *



pierre1024 | November 15, 2010 | 242 likes, 0 dislikes

Enamored by all of the "Conspiracy Theory doom & gloom"? Hanging on to every word AJ and other alarmists puts out? No problem, we've all been through it.

The good news is that in addition to waking up and getting informed there is also another thing you can do and that is to ACT!

Something that a lot of the prophets of doom & gloom forget to tell you is you are not some insignificant powerless dupe that has to put up with all the nonsense

In the words of one of the worlds greatest soccer players of all time Eric Cantona, "Kill the Banks!

MAKE VIRAL!! A.S.A.P.!

♫ ♪ Jackie Kennedy ♪ ♫ Crash JP Morgan Song ♪ ♫

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oum4TFqfqEg


----------



## electronicmaster (20 November 2010)

*TSA Gone Wild!! Taiwan laughs at America - Boycott Nov 24*

*TSA Gone Wild!! Taiwan laughs at America - Boycott Nov 24 *



ABOSOLUTEKNOWLEDGE | November 19, 2010 | 7 likes, 0 dislikes

TSA Gone Wild!! Taiwan laughs at America - Boycott Nov 24


----------



## electronicmaster (20 November 2010)

*Dr Deagle Show 101117 1/3 - JOEL SKOUSEN*

*Dr Deagle Show 101117 1/3 - JOEL SKOUSEN*








urupiper | November 19, 2010 | 3 likes, 0 dislikes

- - THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL CHANNEL OF THE NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT OR DR. BILL DEAGLE - - -


----------



## electronicmaster (20 November 2010)

*Climategate is Still the Issue*

*Climategate is Still the Issue *



corbettreport | November 19, 2010 | 290 likes, 4 dislikes

TRANSCRIPT AND SOURCES: This week marks the one year anniversary of the release of emails and documents from the Climatic Research Unit at the University of East Anglia that we now know as Climategate.

Sitting here now, one year later, it's becoming difficult to remember the importance of that release of information, or even what information was actually released. Many were only introduced to the scandal through commentary in the blogosphere and many more came to know about it only weeks later, after the establishment media had a chance to assess the damage and fine tune the spin that would help allay their audience's concern that something important had just happened. Very few have actually bothered to read the emails and documents for themselves.

CONTINUE READING:

http://climategate.tv/2010/11/19/climategate-is-still-the-issue/


----------



## electronicmaster (20 November 2010)

*Bernanke to buy $600 billion in Treasury bonds whistle mama-sang grizzly Palin sobs Cease and* 



obaidkarki | November 19, 2010 | 0 likes, 0 dislikes

please follow these links that influenced this video hereinbelow:
http://2010oilspill.gulfcoastrising.com
http://ac360.blogs.cnn.com
http://aestheticcapitalist.blogspot.com the aesthetic capitalist
http://agonist.org the agonist thoughtful, global, timely
http://alabamarightnews.blogspot.com
http://americasnewsnow.com
http://anotherblackconservative.blogs... another black conservative
http://articlesofinterest-kelley.blog... going global east meets west articles of
http://asianconservatives.com
http://barracudabrigade.blogspot.com barracuda brigade 2012
http://bayarearealestatetrends.com
http://bentongopnews.blogspot.com
http://bigjournalism.com
http://biz-ideas-4u.com news latest news stories and headlines
http://blackpoliticalbuzz.blogspot.com
http://blog.wrightclick.com
http://blogs.abcnews.com thenote
http://blogs.forbes.com greatspeculations great speculations
http://blogs.ft.com economistsforum
http://blogs.reuters.com felix-salmon felix salmon
http://blogs.wsj.com economics wsj.com: real time economics
http://breakingnewsdir.com breaking lastest international news
http://businessnetworking.ws
http://catallaxyfiles.com
http://cid-a47bd961104657a1.spaces.li... rj's space
http://ckm3.blogspot.com
http://controlcongress.com
http://curiouscapitalist.blogs.time.com the curious capitalist
http://dailybail.com
http://dailycaller.com the daily caller breaking news, opinion
http://dailyreckoning.com the daily reckoning
http://debtonlinehelp.org
http://democratic-forum.com
http://doctorbulldog.wordpress.com
http://dowfutures.org dow futures
http://e-banten.com
http://enterprisepost.com politics politics news
http://etfdailynews.com blog
http://everythinggold.blogspot.com
http://ewallstreeter.com
http://federalreservations.com federal reservations
http://fgcbolsa.blogspot.com
http://financeam.com
http://freedomist.com the freedomist
http://globalglassonion.blogspot.com
http://gulagbound.com gulagbound.com
http://hbeg.wordpress.com
http://hot-celebrity-news-photo.blogs...
http://intermexfreemarket.blogspot.com
http://investmentwatchblog.com investmentwatch
http://jackskin.com
http://jewsforsarah.com
http://jkaonline.typepad.com jkaonline
http://jlfreeze.wordpress.com
http://justpiper.com
http://kommoncents.blogspot.com
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com money_co money & company
http://liposuctioncostsmenwomen.com liposuction costs men women
http://lynnrockets.wordpress.com
http://megaforex.biz
http://meloo.biz
http://moslereconomics.com the center of the universe
http://my.wsbtv.com service displayhomepageexperience.kickaction?pag*e=homepage&as=6690
http://mydd.com
http://nationalinterest.org
http://neccint.wordpress.com
http://newswires-americas.com markettalk
http://nightlynewswith.its-4-u.com
http://nwrepublican.blogspot.com
http://ny-prepnet.blogspot.com
http://one-dc.com
http://online.worldmag.com
http://orangepunch.ocregister.com orange punch
http://palintwibe.blogspot.com
http://philipjensen.posterous.com
http://politics.ifoday.com
http://prairiepundit.blogspot.com
http://proteinwisdom.com
http://records-news.com records news . com
http://riverdaughter.wordpress.com
http://rubyslippersblog.blogspot.com
http://speaknowamerica.org speaknowamerica.org
http://sroblog.com snow report blog
http://zerohedge.com fullrss2.xml zero hedge on a long enough timeline, the
https: kitcomm.com ?s=make+money+online&q=http://etoro.com b503_a25509_tclick.as
monterey county herald mitchell mike larson gin mike "mish" shedlock merv maverickguy marysue marketmaker mark maggs mademark lynnrockets luiz albuquerque lucianne.com linda cartwright laurel larry kevin hayden kevin ken johnstone kelsey kel kates justpiper jtd jr Dougherty josh painter johnkonop joe weisenthal jka on economics jeff g. jayman2124 jamar freeze jacob heilbrunn phillips epoch times staff jack info1 i am coyote huffington post herszenhorn hafen buckner everett & graff gryphen greg l fielding p dorsch gary d. halberd ft frumforum fred sheehan francis cianfrocca fernando guzmÃ¡n cavero felix salmon eric schreyer edna dow futures dona lundstrom doctorbulldog democrat dedemitmaya daniel dana loesch dailydigest dailybail cristy li cnnmms cmac clifton ckmichaelson chris businessweek busby seo bryan1776 bruce fein brainchild bonner binbon.com bettencourt barry secrest barracuda brigade barone artificial economic growth "cease and desist." huffpost's shahien nasiripour fannie mae freddie mac andrew zarowny altig allvoices.com alan bock alan blinder abcnews.com "refudiate" עביד כארכי الأخطل عبيد كركي st. sheetrock obaid karki "hepcat" admin peshapee bhenchod kutta sutta gando مقحبة مقتدي kafsh-e-kohna كفش كوهنه talking vulvas


----------



## DB008 (20 November 2010)

Bob Chapman's Friday Economic Report: Gold Silver And Commodities Likely Safer 1/3


----------



## electronicmaster (20 November 2010)

*$400 Silver and "Crash JP Morgan & HSBC buy silver" says Bob Chapman*

$400 Silver and "Crash JP Morgan & HSBC buy silver" says Bob Chapman 



connectingdots1 | November 19, 2010 | 8 likes, 0 dislikes

"Crash JP Morgan buy silver" movement is growing in leaps and bounds...DON'T believe me?...just Google "crash JP Morgan buy silver" and watch all results.

I respect Bob Chapman's advice and opinion...and if even Bob Chapman is calling for $100 to $400 silver then you


----------



## electronicmaster (20 November 2010)

*Annie Pattison - "Awful Lies" {Crash JP Morgan, Buy Silver}*

*Annie Pattison - "Awful Lies" {Crash JP Morgan, Buy Silver} *



endlessmountain | November 19, 2010 | 74 likes, 1 dislikes


----------



## electronicmaster (20 November 2010)

*U.S. Bond Bubble Ready to Burst While the World Focuses Attention Elsewhere -Inflation.us- *



visionvictory | November 19, 2010 | 288 likes, 3 dislikes

http://www.inflation.us

for more info :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNst5CDHlAc


----------



## electronicmaster (21 November 2010)

*Crash JP Morgan with a Silver Bomb!!!*

*Crash JP Morgan with a Silver Bomb!!! *



drey983 | November 19, 2010 | 10 likes, 0 dislikes


----------



## electronicmaster (23 November 2010)

*Bombs, Body Scans and Israel* 



drdduke | 22 November 2010 | 240 likes, 5 dislikes

Americans face more loss of rights and a draconian invasion of privacy from the Zionist dominated government. Sooner or later Americans need to wake up to the real cost of supporting the criminal state of Israel. Terrorism, loss of rights, economic damage, and wars, lots of bloody, costly wars...for Israel not America! 911, Afghanistan, Iraq, how many trillions of dollars, how many lost lives, how much hate sewn across the fabric of the earth.


----------



## electronicmaster (23 November 2010)

*CRASH JP MORGAN BUY SILVER*

*CRASH JP MORGAN BUY SILVER *



stillwatergoldsilver | 20 November 2010 | 142 likes, 0 dislikes

Keep buy more silver, and more and more! In the end, we can completely decimate JP MORGAN and set silver and gold free!


----------



## nukz (23 November 2010)

*Re: CRASH JP MORGAN BUY SILVER*



electronicmaster said:


> *CRASH JP MORGAN BUY SILVER *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I give this one a 10/10 for coolness lol


----------



## DB008 (23 November 2010)

*Lord James of Blackheath speaks of Foundation X *




*UK up for sale to Foundation X - Lord James of Blackheath speaks to Sky*


----------



## electronicmaster (24 November 2010)

*JP Morgan Getting CRUSHED.... charts to prove it...*

*JP Morgan Getting CRUSHED.... charts to prove it... *




stellaconcepts | 23 November 2010 | 26 likes, 2 dislikes

thanks to http://www.bullionbourse.com. for sponsoring this channel.

Join the 'bullionbugs' chat room!

http://www.paltalk.com/g2/group/1365459702/

JP Morgan Getting CRUSHED.... charts to prove it...


----------



## electronicmaster (24 November 2010)

*TSA pat down leaves former Cancer survivor covered in his own urine..."enough is enou*

*TSA pat down leaves former Cancer survivor covered in his own urine..."enough is enough!"* 




connectingdots1 | 22 November 2010 | 11 likes, 0 dislikes


----------



## electronicmaster (24 November 2010)

*TSA forces former Cancer survivor to remove her prosthetic breast*

*TSA forces former Cancer survivor to remove her prosthetic breast* 



connectingdots1 | 22 November 2010 | 9 likes, 0 dislikes


----------



## electronicmaster (24 November 2010)

*Full body airport scanner protest in Germany organized by the Pirate Party* 



connectingdots1 | 22 November 2010 | 21 likes, 0 dislikes


----------



## DB008 (24 November 2010)

*Young Boy Strip searched by TSA (Original w/ Full Story Description) *




WTF TSA? Seriously. What a joke!!!!!


----------



## electronicmaster (24 November 2010)

DB008 said:


> *Young Boy Strip searched by TSA (Original w/ Full Story Description) *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tyranny near its full power of control.

Welcome to the NWO


----------



## electronicmaster (24 November 2010)

*BOMBSHELL, For those who insist that the "Illuminati" is a myth*

*BOMBSHELL, For those who insist that the "Illuminati" is a myth *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FybjJZ6eJiI



MrKillswitch88 | November 22, 2010 | 81 likes, 0 dislikes

The first gentleman in this video giving his report to Parliament is now dead, and this video was recorded on November 1st, just 21 days ago.

http://alligatorfarm.wordpress.com/2010/11/21/bombshell-video-evidence/


----------



## electronicmaster (24 November 2010)

*Pentagon worried about collapse in 2011, teams up with JP Morgan?*

*Pentagon worried about collapse in 2011, teams up with JP Morgan?* 



pdlumina | November 23, 2010 | 27 likes, 0 dislikes

CNBC Video:http://www.cnbc.com/id/15840232?video=1653093678&play=1


The JP Morgan storyline is already been documented by me in this thread. -

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=592574&postcount=325


----------



## electronicmaster (24 November 2010)

*The House of Evelyn de Rothschild*

*The House of Evelyn de Rothschild*



wepollock | November 23, 2010 | 94 likes, 0 dislikes

The critical story of the day.


----------



## electronicmaster (24 November 2010)

*Dr Deagle Show 101122 - PAUL PANTONE & LINDSAY WILLIAMS*

*Dr Deagle Show 101122 - PAUL PANTONE & LINDSAY WILLIAMS*







urupiper | November 23, 2010 | 3 likes, 0 dislikes

- - THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL CHANNEL OF THE NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT OR DR. BILL DEAGLE - - -


----------



## electronicmaster (24 November 2010)

*Crash JP Morgan Buy Silver*

*Crash JP Morgan Buy Silver* 



eurogoldexchange | November 22, 2010 | 17 likes, 1 dislikes

http://www.climatebabes.com


----------



## electronicmaster (24 November 2010)

*中天新聞2010/10/20報導：銀價創30年新高，國際白銀嚴重缺貨*

*中天新聞2010/10/20報導：銀價創30年新高，國際白銀嚴重缺貨 *



aiolex | October 20, 2010 | 2 likes, 0 dislikes 

http://www.wretch.cc/blog/aiolex/32925615


----------



## electronicmaster (24 November 2010)

*Nothing but the blue sky of China; defining poverty*

*Nothing but the blue sky of China; defining poverty* 



wepollock | November 22, 2010 | 76 likes, 1 dislikes

Poverty may be a function of necessity, context, and expectation. These three elements account for differences poverty worldwide; levels of which are not reflected in accepted poverty statistics. People in the US define poverty against the structural context of a high level of per-capita GDP. With lower GDP on a per capita basis in China the population may be more vulnerable to inflation driven poverty, and also poverty due to loss of market share. Additionally, currency strength might increase currency purchasing power but may be a time-bomb for export related jobs. Needing stability China has been trying to avoid the raising of its own currency value, raising interest rates in China might roil the US stock market for a day, but it does nothing to address a high level of inflation versus limited per capita GDP.


----------



## electronicmaster (24 November 2010)

*Bob Chapman and Eminem Crash JP Morgan - buy silver*

*Bob Chapman and Eminem Crash JP Morgan - buy silver *

kronikG | November 22, 2010 | 13 likes, 0 dislikes




Bob Chapman team-up with Eminem against JP Morgan.

Bob Chapman was on Financial Survival 11/19/2010 discussing Max Keiser's campaign for people to Crash JP Morgan and buy Physical Silver www.maxkeiser.com

if you like the vid, please go vote for it
http://www.crashjpm.com Video #27


----------



## electronicmaster (24 November 2010)

*THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER WEDNESDAY, NOVEMBER 24, 2010 112410(7)IF*

*THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER
WEDNESDAY, NOVEMBER 24, 2010
112410(7)IF*


Please see attached.


----------



## electronicmaster (25 November 2010)

*Must Read: The Rising Frustration With The Debt Crisis: Martin A. Armstrong*

*Must Read: The Rising Frustration With The Debt Crisis: Martin A. Armstrong*

http://www.martinarmstrong.org

http://www.martinarmstrong.org/files/The Rising Frustration with the Debt Crisis 11-11-2010.pdf


----------



## electronicmaster (25 November 2010)

*China, Russia quit dollar on bilateral trade*

http://english.peopledaily.com.cn

http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/90001/90778/90859/7208907.html



> _*08:22, November 24, 2010
> 
> China and Russia have decided to renounce the US dollar and resort to using their own currencies for bilateral trade, Premier Wen Jiabao and his Russian counterpart Vladimir Putin announced late on Tuesday in St. Petersburg.
> 
> ...




Article continues... see URL links above


----------



## electronicmaster (25 November 2010)

*'It's Wrong' to Wish for Euro's Failure.... Rothschild Says*

*'It's Wrong' to Wish for Euro's Failure.... Rothschild Says *



MrBernardLMadoff | 23 November 2010 | 7 likes, 0 dislikes

Nov. 23 (Bloomberg) -- Financier Evelyn de Rothschild talks about the outlook for Ireland's banking industry and the spread of the European sovereign debt crisis. He speaks with Bloomberg's Mark Barton during the Bloomberg Businessweek European Leadership Forum in London.

FAIR USE NOTICE: This video may contain copyrighted material. Such material is made available for educational purposes only. This constitutes a 'fair use' of any such copyrighted material as provided for in Title 17 U.S.C. section 107 of the US Copyright Law.


----------



## electronicmaster (25 November 2010)

*Rothschild Bank AND Goldman Sachs Are Both On The LIST Of Bondholders Getting U.S. Ta*

*Rothschild Bank AND Goldman Sachs Are Both On The LIST Of Bondholders Getting U.S. Taxpayer Billions In Irish Bailout *



http://dailybail.com

http://dailybail.com/home/rothschild-bank-and-goldman-sachs-are-both-on-the-list-of-bo.html



> _*U.S. taxpayers finance approximately 20% of the IMF's budget.
> 
> Guess what, Ireland.  Brian Lenihan and Brian Cowen just sold you down the IMF river.  Why?  To bail out bank bondholders and giant European banks.  Of course!  That's what governments are for these days, apparently.  And they'll tell you that the bailout policy is all for you own good.   And for little old ladies and pensioners and orphans.  Just don't tell that to the cancer patients.
> 
> ...




Article continues ...


----------



## electronicmaster (25 November 2010)

*Spain and Portugal under fire as bond spreads hit record*

*Spain and Portugal under fire as bond spreads hit record* 


http://www.telegraph.co.uk

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...al-under-fire-as-bond-spreads-hit-record.html




> _*By Ambrose Evans-Pritchard 9:58PM GMT 23 Nov 2010
> 
> Comments
> 
> ...


----------



## electronicmaster (25 November 2010)

*US dollar dropped by China and Russia and resort to using their own currencies*

*US dollar dropped by China and Russia and resort to using their own currencies *



connectingdots1 | 24 November 2010 | 20 likes, 0 dislikes

St. Petersburg, Russia - China and Russia have decided to renounce the US dollar and resort to using their own currencies for bilateral trade, Premier Wen Jiabao and his Russian counterpart Vladimir Putin announced late on Tuesday.
Chinese experts said the move reflected closer relations between Beijing and Moscow and is not aimed at challenging the dollar, but to protect their domestic economies.

"About trade settlement, we have decided to use our own currencies," Putin said at a joint news conference with Wen in St. Petersburg.

The two countries were accustomed to using other currencies, especially the dollar, for bilateral trade. Since the financial crisis, however, high-ranking officials on both sides began to explore other possibilities.

The yuan has now started trading against the Russian rouble in the Chinese interbank market, while the renminbi will soon be allowed to trade against the rouble in Russia, Putin said.


mirrored from http://www.youtube.com/user/traynickel


----------



## electronicmaster (25 November 2010)

*Bob Chapman on Radio Liberty 22 Nov 2010*

*Bob Chapman on Radio Liberty 22 Nov 2010* 



EconomyMeltdown | 24 November 2010 | 11 likes, 0 dislikes

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details

Bob Chapman on Radio Liberty 22 Nov 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (25 November 2010)

*Banks feel threatened by Bullion bulls*

*Banks feel threatened by Bullion bulls*



http://www.commodityonline.com

http://www.commodityonline.com/news/Banks-feel-threatened-by-Bullion-bulls-33745-3-1.html


> *
> I want to leave you with some thoughts on gold and silver as we head into the long Thanksgiving holiday. The airwaves are filled with opinions, conjecture, commentaries masquerading as fact and just plain old misinformation designed to scare you out of your positions.
> 
> There’s a lot at stake right now as the central banks around the world feel threatened by the rise in price of both gold and silver. They understand the well guarded secret that gold is the only real money out there and fiat paper is just a poor pretender to the throne. The unbridled printing of fiat paper is the tool used by central banks to separate you from your wealth.*


----------



## electronicmaster (25 November 2010)

*Buying Silver to Crash J.P. Morgan*

*Buying Silver to Crash J.P. Morgan* 



PastorDowell | 24 November 2010 | 13 likes, 0 dislikes

We are doing our part! How about you?


----------



## electronicmaster (25 November 2010)

*Max Keiser: Crash JP Morgan - Buy Silver!*

*Max Keiser: Crash JP Morgan - Buy Silver! *



RussiaToday | 17 November 2010 | 363 likes, 4 dislikes

Max Keiser - financial analyst and host of RT's Keiser Report - has launched a viral campaign to bring down JP Morgan - dubbed by Keiser as main global financial terrorists.


----------



## prawn_86 (25 November 2010)

JP Morgan have the backing of the Fed, they will never go under


----------



## electronicmaster (25 November 2010)

*North Korean Early Morning Wake Up Call for Planet Boehner, Palin and Limbaugh: How a*

*North Korean Early Morning Wake Up Call for Planet Boehner, Palin and Limbaugh: How about War. *



obaidkarki | 24 November 2010 | 3 likes, 0 dislikes 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l48YfxnsouA


----------



## electronicmaster (25 November 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> JP Morgan have the backing of the Fed, they will never go under




Then it looks like we have the printing press as a sponsor


----------



## electronicmaster (25 November 2010)

*War? South & North Korea fire artillery shells, houses ablaze*

*War? South & North Korea fire artillery shells, houses ablaze *

*Old news.  Just posted to record this event.*



RussiaToday | November 23, 2010 | 413 likes, 44 dislikes

Follow latest updates at http://www.facebook.com/RTnews and http://twitter.com/RT_com
South Korea has confirmed firing dozens of artillery shells in retalliation against an attack by North Korea. The action followed earlier reports that North Korea had fired over 200 rounds across its western maritime border. Witnesses say the shells hit Yeonpyeong Island in the Yellow Sea where over 60 houses are ablaze. Reports say one South Korean marine has been killed and at least 14 people have been injured. Seoul has since placed the country is on its highest non-wartime alert.


----------



## electronicmaster (25 November 2010)

*Silver's minimal political risk*

*Silver's minimal political risk* 



silverfuturist | November 24, 2010 | 105 likes, 1 dislikes

Americans never had issues owning silver, while gold and even platinum have been controlled substances. Silver is still about 1/2 of its all time high, and there was no politcal risk of owning it back then.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apmNL766Cis


----------



## electronicmaster (26 November 2010)

*'The Euro Game Is Up! Who the hell do you think you are?' - Nigel Farage MEP*

*'The Euro Game Is Up! Who the hell do you think you are?' - Nigel Farage MEP*



europarl | November 24, 2010 | 791 likes, 9 dislikes

► European Parliament, Strasbourg - 24 November 2010

► Speaker: Nigel Farage MEP, UKIP, Co-President of the EFD group;
..................................

► Debate: European Council and Commission statements - Conclusions of the European Council meeting on economic governance (28-29 October)

Transcript:

Good morning, Mr van Rompuy,

You've been in office for one year and in that time the whole edifice is beginning to crumble, there's chaos, the money's running out - I should thank you; you should perhaps be the pin-up boy of the Eurosceptic movement.

But just look around this chamber, this morning. Just look at these faces. Look at the fear. Look at the anger. Poor old Barroso here looks like he's seen a ghost.

They're begining to understand that the game is up and yet in their desperation to preserve their dream, they want to remove any remaining traces of democracy from the system. And it's pretty clear that none of you have learnt anything.

When you yourself, Mr van Rompuy, say that the euro has brought us stability. I suppose I could applaud you for having a sense of humour, but isn't this, really, just the bunker mentality?

Your fanaticism is out in the open. You talked about the fact that it was a lie to believe that the nation state could exist in the 21st Century globalised world. Well, that may be true in the case of Belgium, who haven't had a government for six months, but for the rest of us, right across every member state in this Union - and perhaps this is why we see the fear in the faces - increasingly people are saying, 'We don't want that flag. We don't want the anthem. We don't want this political class. We want the whole thing consigned to the dustbin of history.'

And we had the Greek tragedy earlier on this year, and now we have this situation in Ireland. Now I know that the stupidity and greed of Irish politicians has a lot to do with this. They should never ever have joined the euro. They suffered with low interest rates, a false boom and a massive bust.

But look at your response to them. What they're being told, as their government is collapsing, is that it would be inappropriate for them to have a general election. In fact Commissioner Rehn here said they had to agree their budget first before they'd be allowed to have a general election.

Just who the hell do you think you people are?

You are very very dangerous people, indeed. Your obsession with creating this Euro state means that you're happy to destroy democracy. You appear to be happy for millions and millions of people to be unemployed and to be poor. Untold millions must suffer so that your Euro dream can continue.

Well it won't work. Because it's Portugal next, with their debt levels of 325% of GDP, they're the next ones on the list, and after that I suspect it will be Spain. And the bailout for Spain would be seven times the size of Ireland's and at that moment all of the bailout money has gone - there won't be anymore.

But it is even more serious than economics. Because if you rob people of their identity. If you rob them of their emocracy, then all they are left with is nationalism and violence. I can only hope and pray that the Euro project is destroyed by the markets before that really happens.
..................................

► Credits:
Video: EbS - European Parliament
Music:
- Intro from 'Velvet Choker' - Cornerstone Cues
- Closing from 'Red Army is the Strongest', by the Soviet Red Army Choir.
........................................*..............

► EU Member States:
Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Germany, Denmark, Estonia, Spain, Finland, France, Greece, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Sweden, United Kingdom


----------



## electronicmaster (26 November 2010)

*London Nov 25th. protest turns ugly amongst protesters and scuffles with mounted poli*

*London Nov 25th. protest turns ugly amongst protesters and scuffles with mounted police. *



connectingdots1 | November 25, 2010 | 6 likes, 0 dislikes

"Assorted shots of protesters remonstrating with police and mounted officers moving through the crowd with demonstrators throwing missiles at the horses. Protesters argue with police and eventual one man is struck with a baton by an officer. In the final clip, demonstrators scatter as a police horse bolts towards the crowd."


----------



## electronicmaster (26 November 2010)

*Protest November 24th London, Trafalgar Square by 1000's of students upset with tripl*

*Protest November 24th London, Trafalgar Square by 1000's of students upset with triple school fees *



connectingdots1 | November 25, 2010 | 6 likes, 0 dislikes

"Some demonstrators clashed with police in Britain, as students across the country took to the streets for a second day of protests against massive increases in tuition fees. Several injuries and arrests were reported."


----------



## electronicmaster (26 November 2010)

*TSA Bikini protest: a woman wears her bikini through airport security*

*TSA Bikini protest: a woman wears her bikini through airport security *



connectingdots1 | November 25, 2010 | 7 likes, 0 dislikes

mirrored from http://www.youtube.com/user/ufchitman


----------



## electronicmaster (26 November 2010)

*John Stadtmiller - Bob Chapman, Roundtable 2010.11.23*

John Stadtmiller - Bob Chapman, Roundtable 2010.11.23 



EconomyMeltdown | November 25, 2010 | 17 likes, 0 dislikes

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details

John Stadtmiller - Bob Chapman, Roundtable 2010.11.23


----------



## electronicmaster (26 November 2010)

*South park and its gone full*

*South park and its gone full *



DunderMifflin419 | 08 August 2010 | 173 likes, 5 dislikes

Is the real and full "And its Gone" clip from South Park. If you like than rate, subscribe, and comment. thanks.
Category:

Comedy


----------



## electronicmaster (26 November 2010)

*So who's next for financial meltdown?*

*So who's next for financial meltdown?
Spain, Portugal and Belgium set to follow Ireland into abyss as debt crisis threatens to destroy the euro*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...debt-crisis-threatens-euro.html#ixzz16Lk9bMPn



> *By Daily Mail Reporter
> Last updated at 4:11 PM on 25th November 2010
> 
> * Comments (625)
> ...


----------



## electronicmaster (26 November 2010)

*John Williams - Solvency Crisis in the Banking System*

*John Williams - Solvency Crisis in the Banking System*



http://kingworldnews.com


http://kingworldnews.com/kingworldn..._-_Solvency_Crisis_in_the_Banking_System.html



> _*With the banking crisis ready to take center stage once again, John Williams in his latest commentary had this to say, “Such is anecdotal evidence of a continuing solvency crisis in the banking system, which remains the most likely reason for the Fed’s pre-emptive debasement of the U.S. dollar by monetizing U.S. Treasury debt, the so-called QE2...The impact of a re-intensifying systemic-solvency crisis is in evidence here, partially explaining why Mr. Bernanke is panicking again (in an effort to salvage the banking system).”*_


----------



## electronicmaster (27 November 2010)

*Jordan Maxwell "Protected by Freemasons" according to Jordan Maxwell*

*Jordan Maxwell "Protected by Freemasons" according to Jordan Maxwell*



vudumojo | November 20, 2010 | 8 likes, 1 dislikes 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdH1sTA5ubc


----------



## electronicmaster (27 November 2010)

*Jordan Maxwell -- The Hidden Dimension in World Affairs*

*Jordan Maxwell -- The Hidden Dimension in World Affairs*







VaticanRatline | November 02, 2010 | 1 likes, 0 dislikes


----------



## electronicmaster (27 November 2010)

*How Nations Die!*

*How Nations Die! *



drdduke | November 26, 2010 | 652 likes, 24 dislikes

http://www.davidduke.com My latest video has been created with NorseWolf, and it is called HOW NATIONS DIE! It is different than any video I have ever produced. And NorseWolf gets a great deal of credit for the genius he put into this video.
I truly believe that this 14 minute video is not only perhaps the best video I have produced, I think you will find it one of the most powerful short videos EVER MADE! Just wait till you see it.
After you watch it, tell me what you think, for this video is a radical departure from any video I have yet made.
It has driving pathos, beauty, ugliness, and redemption!
I am anxious to know what you think of it.


----------



## electronicmaster (29 November 2010)

*China, Russia, Iran Dumping Dollar For Gold*

*China, Russia, Iran Dumping Dollar For Gold*

http://www.pakalertpress.com

http://www.pakalertpress.com/2010/11/26/china-russia-iran-dumping-dollar-for-gold/



> *
> Something is going on that your government does not want you to know about. Very few journalists have written about it and little or nothing has appeared in the mainstream media. The story could be one of major stories of our time.
> 
> Western powers have tried to destroy gold as a backing for currencies for many years. Presently the major media won’t touch the story and that is understandable.
> ...


----------



## electronicmaster (29 November 2010)

*'US not interested in Iran's nuclear program - it's all about oil'*

*'US not interested in Iran's nuclear program - it's all about oil' *


----------



## electronicmaster (29 November 2010)

*THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 27, 2010 112710(8)IF*

*THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 27, 2010
112710(8)IF*


Please see attached:-


----------



## electronicmaster (29 November 2010)

*Dr Deagle Show 101126 - Preparedness and EARTH Changes Hour*

*Dr Deagle Show 101126 - Preparedness and EARTH Changes Hour*







urupiper | November 28, 2010 | 3 likes, 0 dislikes

- - THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL CHANNEL OF THE NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT OR DR. BILL DEAGLE - - -


----------



## electronicmaster (29 November 2010)

*Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading Nov 26 2010*

*Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading Nov 26 2010 *




EconomyMeltdown | November 28, 2010 | 37 likes, 0 dislikes

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details

Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading Nov 26 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (30 November 2010)

*Emergency report: Iraeli's Assassinate Iranian Scientists Nov. 29 Trying to start WW3*

*Emergency report: Iraeli's Assassinate Iranian Scientists Nov. 29 Trying to start WW3* 



LaRoucheisright | 29 November 2010 | 5 likes, 0 dislikes

http://www.larouchepac.com/home
Get to LarouchePAC daily for marching orders on how to help finish the drive for a New World Order.


----------



## DB008 (1 December 2010)

*
Google Blacklists Prison Planet.com - Alex Jones Tv *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9B55NzZGdc&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## electronicmaster (1 December 2010)

*Wikileaks exposes Zionist Treachery*

*Wikileaks exposes Zionist Treachery* 



drdduke | 30 November 2010 | 321 likes, 5 dislikes

http://www.davidduke.com No profanity, epithets or threatening language allowed in comments! You will be blocked! -- This video concerns some of the Wikileaks documents and specifically refers to references to the Zionist State. It shows how Mossad Chief Dagan is trying to effect regime change by increasing ethnic identities of minorities in Iran. That is the Zionist divide and conquer strategy in a nutshell and it has already in place in America as a means of Zionist divide and conquer politics and influence.


----------



## electronicmaster (1 December 2010)

*Webbots had predicted "New island forming underwater and rising in 2010"...well here*

*Webbots had predicted "New island forming underwater and rising in 2010"...well here it is! *



connectingdots1 | 30 November 2010 | 17 likes, 0 dislikes

KARACHI: A soft muddy island appeared a few kilometers from the seashore in Hingol area of Balochistan. According to Pakistan Fisher Folk (PFF), the island is 90 meters (m) high with a span of approximately 3 kilometers (km).
http://pakistannewsblog.com/113134/is...

Sami Memon said the fishermen of Ibrahim Hyderi area described the occurrence after returning from Hingol. Fishermen observed white, slippery hot sand erupting from water, 3 km away from the beach.Before the upsurge of sludge, fishermen also observed high tides near the coast and several boats were trapped due to the emergence of the island.

Memon told Dawn.com that the island is 30m beneath the water and 60m above the sea level which is a total of 90m in height. According to Memon, the fishermen also registered another island 12 years back which plunged into the sea after four months.

However, the amateur video of the event clearly showed eruption of white hot liquid sludge on top of the island which is still ongoing.

Speaking to Dawn.com, Director of Geolabs at Geological Survey of Pakistan (GSP), Asif Nazeer Rana said the area holds three tectonic plates -- namely Eurasian, Arabian and Indian plates which are responsible for high seismic activity due to subduction in the Makran area.

Rana said that the Chaman Transverse Fault could also be responsible for the sudden rise of the island at Hingol because the fault is extremely active, moving at a rate of four centimeter yearly.
The Chaman Fault is the only physical feature of Pakistan which can be seen from space and it was responsible for the horrifying earthquake of 31 May, 1935 in Quetta. Over 30,000 people died in the quake.

original upload was named:

"Mud Volcano Rises Near Balochistan Coast"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiXQS0-Ly8M


----------



## DB008 (1 December 2010)

Wikileaks getting hacked ( - multiple DoS attacks, probably NSA. If they get given a national security directive, they can do whatever they want)

Sweden caves to USA to issue rape allegations 

Julian Assange on the run



> http://www.twitlonger.com/show/71lm5i
> On Thursday 18th November 2010, @wikileaks said:
> 
> Why our editor-in-chief is busy and needs to be defended
> ...


----------



## DB008 (1 December 2010)

Part 2



> http://www.twitlonger.com/show/71l2t1
> 
> On Thursday 18th November 2010, @wikileaks said:
> 
> ...


----------



## DB008 (1 December 2010)

Part 3



> http://www.twitlonger.com/show/71m62q
> On Thursday 18th November 2010, @wikileaks said:
> 
> Letter from Swedish Counsel Bjorn Hurtig to English co-Counsel for Julian Assange.
> ...


----------



## electronicmaster (3 December 2010)

*Sen Bernie Sanders Amazing Speech!*

*Sen Bernie Sanders Amazing Speech!* 



InternetSpanker | December 01, 2010 | 293 likes, 9 dislikes

Sen Bernie Sanders Amazing Speech! - Thank you MoxNewsDotCom.


----------



## Mr Z (3 December 2010)

Yeah but he is a bit of an emotional idiot talking economic tripe in many respects.


----------



## electronicmaster (3 December 2010)

*NAB and Westpac’s Secret Bailout Revealed*

*NAB and Westpac’s Secret Bailout Revealed*

http://www.moneymorning.com.au

http://www.moneymorning.com.au/20101203/nab-and-westpacs-secret-bailout-revealed.html#more-4288




> _*
> by Kris Sayce on 3 December 2010
> 
> It’s time for an apology. No, not from your editor. We’re always right, so there’s no need to apologise [wink].
> ...




Read the rest via URL link above....


----------



## electronicmaster (3 December 2010)

*35 Foreign Banks Got Bailed Out By The Fed*

*35 Foreign Banks Got Bailed Out By The Fed *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBGfJOA518o


*
Meet The 35 Foreign Banks That Got Bailed Out By The Fed (And This Is Just The CPFF Banks)*

http://www.zerohedge.com/

http://www.zerohedge.com/article/meet-35-foreign-banks-got-bailed-out-fed-and-just-cpff-banks





> *Submitted by Tyler Durden on 12/01/2010 17:11 -0500
> 
> 
> One may be forgiven to believe that via its FX liquidity swap lines the Fed only bailed out foreign Central Banks, which in turn took the money and funded their own banks. It turns out that is only half the story: we now know the Fed also acted in a secondary bail out capacity, providing over $350 billion in short term funding exclusively to 35 foreign banks, of which the biggest beneficiaries were UBS, Dexia and BNP. Since the funding provided was in the form of ultra-short maturity commercial paper it was essentially equivalent to cash funding. In other words, between October 27, 2008 and August 6, 2009, the Fed spent $350 billion in taxpayer funds to save 35 foreign banks. And here people are wondering if the Fed will ever allow stocks to drop: it is now more than obvious that with all banks leveraging the equity exposure to the point where a market decline would likely start a Lehman-type domino, there is no way that the Brian Sack-led team of traders will allow stocks to drop ever... Until such time nature reasserts itself, the market collapses without GETCO or the PPT being able to catch it, and the Fed is finally wiped out in one way or another. *




Click on the URL link above to read more...


----------



## electronicmaster (3 December 2010)

*CHINA GOLD IMPORTS JUMP! 500%*

*CHINA GOLD IMPORTS JUMP! 500% *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IEUBt5uECs


----------



## electronicmaster (3 December 2010)

*Wheelchair-bound woman wearing only Bra & Panties given "Enhanced Patdown" by TSA*

*Wheelchair-bound woman wearing only Bra & Panties given "Enhanced Patdown" by TSA *



connectingdots1 | December 02, 2010 | 0 likes, 0 dislikes

Wheelchair bound woman wearing Bra & Panties given "Enhanced Patdown" by TSA


----------



## electronicmaster (3 December 2010)

*HARDWARE M.A.R.K-13 MOVIE REMIX*

*HARDWARE M.A.R.K-13 MOVIE REMIX *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqXV083XLgI

This movie details what it is going to be like here very soon.  The illuminati always tell us what is planed in the future before they act on it.

Enjoy the Movie 

http://isohunt.com/torrents/?iht=1&ihq=hardware


----------



## electronicmaster (3 December 2010)

*Silver Supplies Are Exhausted, Crash JP Morgan update with Max keiser*

*Silver Supplies Are Exhausted, Crash JP Morgan update with Max keiser *




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_lhPoFuSTY

goldtothemoon | December 03, 2010 | 6 likes, 0 dislikes

Max Kesier also talks with Alex about his "Crash JP Morgan" with silver campaign.


----------



## electronicmaster (3 December 2010)

*]The Wikileaks Twist: Whitehouse turncoat on Kotel Stance. Does Obama owe Netanyahu a*

*The Wikileaks Twist: Whitehouse turncoat on Kotel Stance. Does Obama owe Netanyahu an oops! *



obaidkarki | December 02, 2010 | 4 likes, 2 dislikes 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm56Fs7xbuo


----------



## electronicmaster (3 December 2010)

*FBI Tree Bomber, Gov't vs Internet, Food "Safety" Act - New World Next Week*

*FBI Tree Bomber, Gov't vs Internet, Food "Safety" Act - New World Next Week *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzcTWtX66JU

corbettreport | December 02, 2010 | 156 likes, 1 dislikes


----------



## electronicmaster (4 December 2010)

*FED Was Liquefying The World*

*FED Was Liquefying The World *



DrRonPaul2012 | December 01, 2010 | 26 likes, 0 dislikes

Airtime: Wed. Dec. 1 2010 | 12:18 PM ET

The Federal Reserve on Wednesday revealed the details of some $3.3 trillion in emergency loans it made to financial institutions during the credit crisis as mandated by a revamp of US regulations. CNBC's Steve Liesman has the details.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4xu8uqedkto


----------



## electronicmaster (4 December 2010)

*WHERE'S half a trillion dollars, Ben? Grayson hammers Bernanke (07/21/09)*

*WHERE'S half a trillion dollars, Ben? Grayson hammers Bernanke (07/21/09) *



SGTbull07 | December 03, 2010 | 283 likes, 1 dislikes

Thank you all so much. Here's an update: The Comex is running out of Silver & the whole world knows it. Let's keep the pressure on the criminal Bankers: Buy PHYSICAL silver!

Music Courtesy Kevin MacLeod:
Titles: "Desert City, Dragon & Toast, Cambodian Odessey, Impact Alegretto, Impact Intermezzo"; Kevin MacLeod (incompetech.com) Licensed under Creative Commons "Attribution 3.0" http://creativecommons.org/licenses/b...

The content in my videos and on the SGTbull07 channel are provided for informational purposes only. Use the information found in my videos as a starting point for conducting your own research and conduct your own due diligence (DD) BEFORE making any significant investing decisions. SGTbull07 assumes all information to be truthful and reliable; however, I cannot and do not warrant or guarantee the accuracy of this information. Thank you.


----------



## electronicmaster (4 December 2010)

*A Thank You, A Silver Primer & A Silver Report*

*A Thank You, A Silver Primer & A Silver Report *



SGTbull07 | December 03, 2010 | 283 likes, 1 dislikes

Thank you all so much. Here's an update: The Comex is running out of Silver & the whole world knows it. Let's keep the pressure on the criminal Bankers: Buy PHYSICAL silver!

Music Courtesy Kevin MacLeod:
Titles: "Desert City, Dragon & Toast, Cambodian Odessey, Impact Alegretto, Impact Intermezzo"; Kevin MacLeod (incompetech.com) Licensed under Creative Commons "Attribution 3.0" http://creativecommons.org/licenses/b...

The content in my videos and on the SGTbull07 channel are provided for informational purposes only. Use the information found in my videos as a starting point for conducting your own research and conduct your own due diligence (DD) BEFORE making any significant investing decisions. SGTbull07 assumes all information to be truthful and reliable; however, I cannot and do not warrant or guarantee the accuracy of this information. Thank you.


----------



## electronicmaster (5 December 2010)

*THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER SATURDAY, DECEMBER 4, 2010 12/04/10 (2) IF*

*THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER
SATURDAY, DECEMBER 4, 2010
12/04/10 (2) IF*


Please see attached:-


----------



## electronicmaster (5 December 2010)

*WikiLeaks is XXX!.. turn off the monitor and listen very carefully to this Real infor*

*WikiLeaks is XXX!.. turn off the monitor and listen very carefully to this Real information. *



connectingdots1 | December 04, 2010 | 18 likes, 2 dislikes

WikiLeaks love UFO 2012 "WikiLeaks is XXX" gold silver bullion coins economy rothschild rockefeller zionist comex nymex "crash jp morgan buy silver" "justin bieber" "bob chapman" "max keiser" "alex jones"conspiracies war iran iraq news politics christianity economic philosophy creature


mirrored from http://www.youtube.com/user/Snordelhans


----------



## electronicmaster (5 December 2010)

*Bob Chapman on Goldseek Radio 03 Dec 2010*

*Bob Chapman on Goldseek Radio 03 Dec 2010* 



EconomyMeltdown | December 04, 2010 | 7 likes, 0 dislikes

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details

Bob Chapman on Goldseek Radio 03 Dec 2010


----------



## explod (5 December 2010)

*Re: THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER SATURDAY, DECEMBER 4, 2010 12/04/10 (2) IF*



electronicmaster said:


> *THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER
> SATURDAY, DECEMBER 4, 2010
> 12/04/10 (2) IF*
> 
> ...




Do not see the conspiracy in any this.   They are a collection of what is going on and everyone concerned for himself and family ought to heed and spread the word.

Keep it going electronicmaster.  Its all bad but important to know.  Australia will not be immune to the effects of a world currency collapse.


----------



## electronicmaster (5 December 2010)

*JP Morgan Running Scared? Buying £1bn in COPPER!!??*

*JP Morgan Running Scared? Buying £1bn in COPPER!!??* 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq635ArJNcw


----------



## electronicmaster (5 December 2010)

*crash jp morgan buy silver*

*crash jp morgan buy silver*



silveruk1 | December 04, 2010 | 5 likes, 0 dislikes

Crash Jp Morgan Buy silver, our small home collection in the shape of JPM with a nice gold fullstop.


----------



## explod (6 December 2010)

http://maxkeiser.com/2010/12/04/must-view/

Just recieved this in from a friend in South Korea,

The JPMorgan Chase manipulation of silver for the Federal Reserve seems to be gathering momentum.  Where there is smoke there is usually fire.

Big jump in the pice on the close Friday.  Will be interesting to see if it breaks $30 this week.


----------



## electronicmaster (6 December 2010)

explod said:


> http://maxkeiser.com/2010/12/04/must-view/
> 
> Just recieved this in from a friend in South Korea,
> 
> ...




Looks like it can happen today in USD.  The Silver price in AUD has already touched $30.00.

EDIT:  Oil is following Silver and gold prices as planed


----------



## Knobby22 (6 December 2010)

To see real life conspiracy, look at my post about Wikileaks founder. You won't see the facts on sky news.


----------



## electronicmaster (6 December 2010)

Knobby22 said:


> To see real life conspiracy, look at my post about Wikileaks founder. You won't see the facts on sky news.




Was this a response for this following post.. on this thread?

WikiLeaks is XXX!.. turn off the monitor and listen very carefully to this Real information. 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=595715&postcount=416


----------



## electronicmaster (6 December 2010)

*Don't Panic! Assange is CIA? Julian Assange in full`*

*Don't Panic! Assange is CIA? Julian Assange in full` *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPDmjn57pbE


----------



## electronicmaster (6 December 2010)

*Andy Gauss on Jeff Rense 2010.12.02*

*Andy Gauss on Jeff Rense 2010.12.02* 



EconomyMeltdown | December 05, 2010 | 26 likes, 3 dislikes

http://goldbasics.blogspot.com for details

Andy Gauss on Jeff Rense 2010.12.02


----------



## electronicmaster (6 December 2010)

*Bob Chapman on A Marines Disquisition December 02, 2010*

*Bob Chapman on A Marines Disquisition December 02, 2010 *



EconomyMeltdown | December 05, 2010 | 0 likes, 0 dislikes

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details

Bob Chapman on A Marines Disquisition December 02, 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (6 December 2010)

*Don't Panic! Bank Runs on Tuesday?*

*Don't Panic! Bank Runs on Tuesday? *



FeverIAm | December 05, 2010 | 9 likes, 0 dislikes

Don't Panic! Bank Runs on Tuesday?
Dec 5, 2010 - recorded 12:00 EST


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMVAx1tFixM


----------



## electronicmaster (7 December 2010)

*The Silver Shortage Pre-Panic Line*

*The Silver Shortage Pre-Panic Line*

http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...G10020&redirect=false&contributor=Bill+Downey


http://www.24hgold.com





> December 06th, 2010
> 
> For years we have heard of the coming silver shortage but somehow price was always contained and was a wild swinging commodity. But that changed last spring when allegations of silver manipulation made it to mainstream internet sites and became a focal point of testimony by Bill Murphy of GATA to the CFTC in early spring.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aussiejeff (7 December 2010)

Why has this thread not been shut down by the US FED, FBI, CIA, Interpol, Oz Feds etc, etc...???

Aspersions are being cast against one of the *GREATEAST BWANKS OF ALL TIMES* (which shall remain nameless to avoid embarrassment).

Shirley, this vitriolic attack amounts to endangerment of life and limb far beyond that of Mr Ass-ange's piddling leaks? _How many bwankers might end up jumping from their 1,000 story skyscraper penthouses?_

I shudder to think.....

Shame, ASS-fers, shame!


----------



## electronicmaster (7 December 2010)

Aussiejeff said:


> Why has this thread not been shut down by the US FED, FBI, CIA, Interpol, Oz Feds etc, etc...???[/i]





Because only a small group of people is listening.  If the whole World was listening? that would be a different story.


----------



## Aussiejeff (7 December 2010)

electronicmaster said:


> Because only a small group of people is listening.  If the whole World was listening? that would be a different story.




*taps nose knowingly*

Ah, it's mostly a SECRET, eh? Thas orright then, as long as your average Joe Blow & the missus don't know, everything will be Jake.

Party on then!


----------



## electronicmaster (7 December 2010)

*Elaine Diane Taylor - Crash JP Morgan Buy Silver "Crash the Banks" (Another Naked Sho*

*Elaine Diane Taylor - Crash JP Morgan Buy Silver "Crash the Banks" (Another Naked Short Week) 
*




ambientpeace4 | 05 December 2010 | 41 likes, 0 dislikes

Vancouver, Canada singer/songwriter Elaine Diane Taylor for Max Keiser's movement to crash JP Morgan by buying one ounce of silver.

words and music: Elaine Diane Taylor
copyright 2010 Intelligentsia Media
All rights reserved.
Available soon on iTunes.
contact: ambientpeace@yahoo.com

www.elainedianetaylor.com

gold. silver. my guitar. watching the empire unravel


----------



## electronicmaster (7 December 2010)

*Dr Deagle Show 101203  - EARTH CHANGES and PREPAREDNESS Hour*

*Dr Deagle Show 101203  - EARTH CHANGES and PREPAREDNESS Hour*

*NWO 2346*







urupiper | December 06, 2010 | 1 likes, 0 dislikes

- - THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL CHANNEL OF THE NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT OR DR. BILL DEAGLE - - -

NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT SHOW Friday December 3rd, 2010 -- Hour Three - -- John Moore and Anne Morrison

10+ ITEMS FOR PREPAREDNESS SURVIVAL:

1.) Two ( BEV 200 Pure Water System with 12 to 24 volt portable pump ) water filters
2.) One .30 caliber rifle and 500 rounds of ammunition (Shotgun for Closer than 150 yards personal defense and 500 rounds per person buckshot )

3.) Cast Iron pots and skillets - Tripod, 6 and 9 quart with frying pans, all with cast iron lids
KT Ordinance Or Online e.g. Amazon, eBay etc. suppliers

4.) A truck ( preferably diesel) or... Pantone Reactor on Gasoline truck universal fuel burning.

5.) Heavy canvas tents, or tarps for shelter - Four Season Type no REI type flimsy tents

6.) FOOD -- AgeLess and LifeSupport, VitaMineralMAX and Full Programs of Nutraceuticals for Wellness
-- Canned rotated food from Costco or local Grocer
-- Dehydrated or Freeze Dried Foods -- eFoods, Ready Reserve Foods, Emergency Foods in Oregon, Online CostCo, Mormon Canneries
-- 900# of grain per person with hand and power grinders to make bread - Amaranth, Spelt, Millet are the best grains - Dry Ice Oxygen Free Packed in Vacuum.
7.) A comprehensive medical kit -
Galls.com - Add Liquid Sutures, Splints for fractures, BLS Basic Life Support Airways, BTLS Basic Trauma Life Support / CERT Training at local firehalls -- Add to your skill levels and have 2 is 1 and one is none.... RULE !!

8.) Heavy leather high top boots - Cabelas, etc. AND Overhauls and otherwear for outside work with Eye Protection - Over Glasses @ Amazon.com for eye protection

Leather or high impact light materials that will not break down with work and wool socks to wick away sweat from feet in hot and cold and heavy working conditions, no artificial materials in socks or undergarments, wool socks and cotton wool undergarments only ...

9.) Vacuum packed heritage garden seeds - Non GMO Vacuum Packed
ALSO... Sea-Crop on NutriMedical.com for nourishing superfoods...

10.) A copy of "Dare to Prepare" by Holly Deyo, CERT Manual for Emergencies, BTLS, BCLS manuals


----------



## electronicmaster (8 December 2010)

*WHY SILVER WHY NOW: a SGTbull07 micro-doc *



SGTbull07 | 07 December 2010 | 280 likes, 1 dislikes

Massive fraud, universal deceit, blatant corruption. These are not days for the faint of heart. Physical silver can help you to financially prepare for what is yet to come.


----------



## electronicmaster (8 December 2010)

*Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading Dec 06 2010*

*Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading Dec 06 2010*



DollarFall | December 07, 2010 | 3 likes, 0 dislikes

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details

Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading Dec 06 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (8 December 2010)

*Clandestinos Obama CorazÃ³n: Why did he flee to Afghanistan uninvited? *



obaidkarki | December 07, 2010 | 3 likes, 1 dislikes

Please follow these links that influenced this video hereinbelow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyqpqjAgips


----------



## electronicmaster (8 December 2010)

*JPMorgan Begins to Corner Metals Markets, Expect $80 Silver*

*JPMorgan Begins to Corner Metals Markets, Expect $80 Silver *



royalmetalsgroup | December 06, 2010 | 61 likes, 3 dislikes

http://www.royalmetalsgroup.com/

Massive fraud, manipulation & corruption seem to be the "thing" to do these days if you are a big Wall Street Banker. The Fed admits to sending Trillions overseas to foreign entities and Americans do nothing. The bad guys have had their run at shorting silver. Their next move will be to "go long" hard assets. They've shown us their play book with the recent cornering of the copper market by JPMorgan. Get your ducks in a row...if your not in Silver and Gold call RoyalMetalsGroup now!
Toll Free: 1-877-234-0472

Music Courtesy Kevin MacLeod:
Kevin MacLeod (incompetech.com) Licensed under Creative Commons "Attribution 3.0"

The content in my videos and on the RMG channel are provided for informational purposes only. Use the information found in my videos as a starting point for conducting your own research and conduct your own due diligence (DD) BEFORE making any significant investing decisions. RMG assumes all information to be truthful and reliable; however, I cannot and do not warrant or guarantee the accuracy of this information. Thank you.


----------



## electronicmaster (8 December 2010)

*Dead Cat Bounce - Bernanke Is Dumber Than Gold - Mike Maloney*

*Dead Cat Bounce - Bernanke Is Dumber Than Gold - Mike Maloney* 



WealthCycles | December 07, 2010 | 5 likes, 0 dislikes

Hi folks, welcome to this new format of video from Mike and Wealth Cycles. More details and articles at http://www.wealthcycles.com Enter this code for free access for 10 days: 1110-WCDCB Please let us know if you would like to see more analysis like this. Thanks.


----------



## electronicmaster (9 December 2010)

*Eat My Naked Silver Shorts - Crash JPMorgan Chase by J Glenn Lowe*

*Eat My Naked Silver Shorts - Crash JPMorgan Chase by J Glenn Lowe *



SANE9001 | 04 December 2010 | 27 likes, 0 dislikes

Vote Here - http://www.crashjpm.com/ IF EVERYONE WERE TO BUY JUST ONE OUNCE OF SILVER WE COULD CRASH JPMorgan Chase - the most dangerous and damaging gang of ruthless BANKSTERS in American History.

Thomas Jefferson said that BANKSTERS were more dangerous than standing armies. Turns out he was right.


----------



## electronicmaster (10 December 2010)

*Assange's Silly Season ain't over and YET WikiLeaks Hysteria Destined to Fuel Mideast*

*Assange's Silly Season ain't over and YET WikiLeaks Hysteria Destined to Fuel Mideast War for Israel* 



obaidkarki | 09 December 2010 | 6 likes, 0 dislikes

Please follow these links that influenced this video hereinbelow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vKWBvnAz7A


----------



## electronicmaster (10 December 2010)

*Wikileaks and iPatriot Act, People vs. Banksters, Top Censored Stories - New World Ne*

*Wikileaks and iPatriot Act, People vs. Banksters, Top Censored Stories - New World Next Week* 



corbettreport | 09 December 2010 | 125 likes, 2 dislikes

Welcome to another important episode from http://NewWorldNextWeek.com - the video series from Corbett Report & Media Monarchy that covers some of the most important developments in alternative news & open-source intel. This week:

Story #1: WikiLeaks Being Used to Justify 'Internet Patriot Act'
http://ur1.ca/2jabg
NWNW Flashback: WikiLeaks + MSM Hype = ?
http://ur1.ca/2jabl
Thanks to Brasscheck TV
http://ur1.ca/2jabp

Story #2: Scheme to Create Run on Global Banking System Fails
http://ur1.ca/2jabt
Related: Killing JPMorgan with Silver Bullets
http://ur1.ca/2jabz

Story #3: Exclusive Clip from Our 'Top Censored Stories'
Background: More on Forthcoming DVD from Corbett Report
http://ur1.ca/2jac2

Subscribe to http://NewWorldNextWeek.com to get hi-quality episodes to download, burn & share. And as always, stay up-to-date by subscribing to the feeds from Corbett Report http://ur1.ca/kbj1 & Media Monarchy http://ur1.ca/kuec Thank you.


----------



## electronicmaster (10 December 2010)

*Jim Rogers on CNBC Kudlow Report 12_7_10*

*Jim Rogers on CNBC Kudlow Report 12_7_10*



PeterSchiffChannel | 09 December 2010 | 58 likes, 1 dislikes

http://jimrogers1.blogspot.com for details

Jim Rogers techticker Money time to buy the Euro Europe Peter schiff Obama gold silver federal reserve economic collapse crisis michael maloney gata inflation alan greenspan ben bernanke LTCM max keiser stacy herbert comex GATA dollar fiat amero currency bretton stock market crash rothschild jp morgan goldman sachs credit hyperinflation celente weimar Moriarty bullion coin manipulation lindsey williams bob chapman IMF bailout larouche alex jones ron paul conspiracy finance speech news


----------



## electronicmaster (10 December 2010)

*NAB and Westpac's Secret Bailout Revealed*

*NAB and Westpac's Secret Bailout Revealed *



MoneyMorningAus | 09 December 2010 | 1 likes, 0 dislikes

www.moneymorning.com.au


----------



## DB008 (10 December 2010)

*Re: Wikileaks and iPatriot Act, People vs. Banksters, Top Censored Stories - New Worl*



> Wikileaks and iPatriot Act, People vs. Banksters, Top Censored Stories - New World Next Week
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Spot on!!!!!!!!!!!!
iPatriot act coming in.


----------



## electronicmaster (11 December 2010)

*THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER SATURDAY, DECEMBER 11, 2*

*THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER
SATURDAY, DECEMBER 11, 2010
12/11/10 (4) IF*

Please see attached:-


----------



## electronicmaster (12 December 2010)

*Secret GOP plan: Push states to declare bankruptcy and smash unions*

*Secret GOP plan: Push states to declare bankruptcy and smash unions*

http://blogs.reuters.com

http://blogs.reuters.com/james-peth...tates-to-declare-bankruptcy-and-smash-unions/




> *Congressional Republicans appear to be quietly but methodically executing a plan that would a) avoid a federal bailout of spendthrift states and b) cripple public employee unions by pushing cash-strapped states such as California and Illinois to declare bankruptcy. This may be the biggest political battle in Washington, my Capitol Hill sources tell me, of 2011.
> 
> That’s why the most intriguing aspect of President Barack Obama’s tax deal with Republicans is what the compromise fails to include — a provision to continue the Build America Bonds program.  BABs now account for more than 20 percent of new debt sold by states and local governments thanks to a federal rebate equal to 35 percent of interest costs on the bonds. The subsidy program ends on Dec. 31.  And my Reuters colleagues report that a GOP congressional aide said Republicans “have a very firm line on BABS — we are not going to allow them to be included.”
> 
> In short, the lack of a BAB program would make it harder for states to borrow to cover a $140 billion budgetary shortfall next year, as estimated by the Center for Budget and Policy Priorities. The long-term numbers are even scarier. Estimates of states’ unfunded liabilities to pay for retiree benefits range from $750 billion to more than $3 trillion.*


----------



## electronicmaster (12 December 2010)

*Wal-Mart Invasion Part of Larger DHS Takeover of America *



TheAlexJonesChannel | December 07, 2010 | 1,587 likes, 86 dislikes

http://www.prisonplanet.com/big-sis-i...

WASHINGTON ”” Department of Homeland Security (DHS) Secretary Janet Napolitano today announced the expansion of the Department's national "If You See Something, Say Something" campaign to hundreds of Walmart stores across the country””launching a new partnership between DHS and Walmart to help the American public play an active role in ensuring the safety and security of our nation.


----------



## electronicmaster (12 December 2010)

*Bob Chapman's Friday Economic Report: "Corporatist Fascism" - Alex Jones Tv*

*Bob Chapman's Friday Economic Report: "Corporatist Fascism" - Alex Jones Tv *






From: TheAlexJonesChannel | December 10, 2010  | 3,793 views

Loading...
Bob Chapman, publisher of the International Forecaster. Alex also covers the news and takes your calls.
theinternationalforecaster.com
http://www.infowars.com/
http://www.prisonplanet.tv/


----------



## electronicmaster (12 December 2010)

*U.S. Home Values to Drop by $1.7 Trillion This Year, Zillow Says*

*U.S. Home Values to Drop by $1.7 Trillion This Year, Zillow Says*


http://www.bloomberg.com

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...-trillion-in-value-this-year-zillow-says.html



> *U.S. home values are poised to drop by more than $1.7 trillion this year amid rising foreclosures and the expiration of homebuyer tax credits, said Zillow Inc., a closely held provider of home price data.
> 
> This year’s estimated decline, more than the $1.05 trillion drop in 2009, brings the loss since the June 2006 home-price peak to $9 trillion, the Seattle-based company said today in a statement.
> 
> “It’s definitely going to continue into 2011,” Stan Humphries, Zillow’s chief economist, said in an interview on Bloomberg Television today. “The back half of 2010 looked horrible and 2011 should look like the mirror image of that.” *


----------



## electronicmaster (12 December 2010)

*"Crisis Capitalism" listen to how BP, Transocean & Halliburton made Billions from Gul*

*"Crisis Capitalism" listen to how BP, Transocean & Halliburton made Billions from Gulf oil spill *



connectingdots1 | December 11, 2010 | 11 likes, 0 dislikes

Armed services are urged to stock kitchens with Gulf seafood
http://www.nola.com/news/gulf-oil-spill/index.ssf/2010/12/armed_services_are_urged_to_st.html

mirrored from http://www.youtube.com/user/GerbenMills


----------



## electronicmaster (12 December 2010)

*In Virtually Empty Chamber Bernie Sanders Vow to Filibuster Repub's Syphilis Billiona*

*In Virtually Empty Chamber Bernie Sanders Vow to Filibuster Repub's Syphilis Billionaires Tax *




obaidkarki | December 11, 2010 | 5 likes, 1 dislikes

Please follow these links that influenced this video hereinbelow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1erKUxsGSU


----------



## electronicmaster (12 December 2010)

*Dr Deagle Show 101208 - BOB CHAPMAN*

*Dr Deagle Show 101208 - BOB CHAPMAN *



urupiper | December 11, 2010 | 8 likes, 0 dislikes

- - THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL CHANNEL OF THE NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT OR DR. BILL DEAGLE - - -

NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT SHOW Wednesday December 8th, 2010 -- HOUR THREE SPECIAL --- BOB CHAPMAN "THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER" WORLD'S BEST FINANCIAL eNEWSLETTER AND PRINT NEWSLETTER AND TED ANDERSON OF MIDAS RESOURCES - GOLD AND SILVER COIN AND BULLION SPECIALIST
Bob Chapman - The International Forecaster Newsletter and World Economics and Preparedness -- Ted Anderson of Midas Resources - Buy Gold and Silver now as a hedge against dollar meltdown ! --- Tell them you were sent there by Dr Bill --- THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER -- BOB CHAPMAN -- BUY A FRANC COIN TO GET A FREE ONE YEARS SUBSCRIPTION www.TheInternationalForecaster.com --- TED ANDERSON OF MIDAS RESOURCES -- WWW.MIDASRESOURCES.COM


----------



## electronicmaster (12 December 2010)

*One World Order Defeat not on a Trendline, Expect the Unexpected Victory*

*One World Order Defeat not on a Trendline, Expect the Unexpected Victory *



LaRoucheisright | December 11, 2010 | 2 likes, 0 dislikes

LaRouche briefs his Youth Movement Dec. 11 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (12 December 2010)

*JP Morgan is short 3,5 billion oz silver, CFTC does nothing (crash jp morgan buy silv*

*JP Morgan is short 3,5 billion oz silver, CFTC does nothing (crash jp morgan buy silver) *



goldtothemoon | December 12, 2010 | 17 likes, 0 dislikes

http://radio.goldseek.com/ Bob Chapman on Goldseek Radio


----------



## electronicmaster (14 December 2010)

*Palestinian Israeli Middle East peace, Nwo Netanyahu ready to Nuke Iran, start WWlll,*

*Palestinian Israeli Middle East peace, Nwo Netanyahu ready to Nuke Iran, start WWlll,One World Order*



LaRoucheisright | 13 December 2010 | 5 likes, 0 dislikes

Palestinian Israeli Middle East peace Nwo Netanyahu ready to Nuke Iran, start WWlll,One World Order


----------



## trainspotter (14 December 2010)

First of all it was NAB and their computer glitch ........

THE National Australia Bank says further delays in processing payments occurred overnight on Friday following a technological glitch 24 hours earlier. 

NAB said it carried out remediation work overnight to complete payment and transaction processing from Thursday morning's disruption, and these transactions now had been processed.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/aus...ocessing-payment/story-e6frgakx-1225961349799

AND NOW WE HAVE COMMONWEALTH DOING THE SAME THING !!

"The Commonwealth Bank has identified the cause of the late running overnight file and is currently in the process of finalising its processing into customer accounts," CBA said in a statement.

Earlier today, CommBank said a file scheduled to be processed overnight had not been completed, affecting "some business customers and a small number of retail access."

http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/91724/20101214/commbank-replays-nab-computer-glitch-drama.htm

Hmmmmmmmmmm ....... something not right here ????


----------



## electronicmaster (14 December 2010)

*JPMorgan cuts back on US silver futures*

*JPMorgan cuts back on US silver futures*


http://clicks.aweber.com/y/ct/?l=IlYqR&m=JxoUQB._2AZ85B&b=DRGAlolucjnvkgY5TdycaQ

http://www.ft.com


----------



## electronicmaster (14 December 2010)

*Dr Deagle Show 101210 - PREPAREDNESS AND EARTH CHANGES HOUR*

*Dr Deagle Show 101210 - PREPAREDNESS AND EARTH CHANGES HOUR *



urupiper | December 13, 2010 | 4 likes, 0 dislikes

- - THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL CHANNEL OF THE NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT OR DR. BILL DEAGLE - - -


----------



## electronicmaster (14 December 2010)

*Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading Dec 10 2010*

*Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading Dec 10 2010* 



EconomyMeltdown | December 13, 2010 | 15 likes, 0 dislikes

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details

Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading Dec 10 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (14 December 2010)

*MAJOR Silver Bullion Dealer admits: SHORTAGES and RATIONING!*

*MAJOR Silver Bullion Dealer admits: SHORTAGES and RATIONING!* 



stellaconcepts | December 13, 2010 | 69 likes, 1 dislikes

http://www.bullionbourse.com thanks to bullionbourse for sponsoring this channel


----------



## electronicmaster (14 December 2010)

*NYT admits PPT a Secretive Banking Elite Rules Trading in Derivatives*

*NYT admits PPT a Secretive Banking Elite Rules Trading in Derivatives *



marcchabotyt | December 12, 2010 | 50 likes, 0 dislikes

plunge protection team admitted by the new york times
December 11th, 2010
By LOUISE STORY

A Secretive Banking Elite Rules Trading in Derivatives

On the third Wednesday of every month, the nine members of an elite Wall Street society gather in Midtown Manhattan.
The men share a common goal: to protect the interests of big banks in the vast market for derivatives, one of the most profitable ”” and controversial ”” fields in finance. They also share a common secret: The details of their meetings, even their identities, have been strictly confidential.
Drawn from giants like JPMorgan Chase, Goldman Sachs and Morgan Stanley, the bankers form a powerful committee that helps oversee trading in derivatives, instruments which, like insurance, are used to hedge risk
In theory, this group exists to safeguard the integrity of the multitrillion-dollar market. In practice, it also defends the dominance of the big banks.


----------



## electronicmaster (14 December 2010)

*Sex, Lies, Iran, Israel and WikiLeaks... War or Peace by 2012?*

*Sex, Lies, Iran, Israel and WikiLeaks... War or Peace by 2012?* 



connectingdots1 | December 13, 2010 | 19 likes, 1 dislikes

"WikiLeaks has given the mainstream media yet another opportunity to vilify Iran. A typical headline, from the New York Times was: "Around the world distress over Iran." And, ironically, it is true, but not in the way the headline writer meant. Around the world there is distress over Iran, distress at the way it is being cast in the role of the Evil Doer, when all but the most ignorant observers realize that it is nuclear-armed Apartheid Israel that is the real threat to world peace, not Iran."

"With thanks to: 7hevo1d for the amazing graphics
Debbie Menon: http://mycatbirdseat.com/
James Linton: http://crimesofzion.blogspot.com/
for their research contributions"


mirrored from http://www.youtube.com/user/alawson911


----------



## electronicmaster (14 December 2010)

*silver shortage in Vancouver Canada deepens - no Silver Maples available!*

*silver shortage in Vancouver Canada deepens - no Silver Maples available!* 



drutter | December 13, 2010 | 84 likes, 1 dislikes 

Big announcement! JP Morgan JUST announced they are closing many of their manipulative short positions! Huge victory, and VERY VERY bullish for silver!

http://www.zerohedge.com/article/jp...ion-proves-millions-conspiracy-theorists-abso


----------



## electronicmaster (14 December 2010)

*Silver Shortages Accelerate - Wholesale Supplies Plunge: Keiser- 1; JP Morgan- 0*

*Silver Shortages Accelerate - Wholesale Supplies Plunge: Keiser- 1; JP Morgan- 0*



ricthuse | December 03, 2010 | 8 likes, 0 dislikes

Silver Shortages Accelerate As Wholesale Supplies Plunge: Krieger/Keiser - 1; JP Morgan - 0

Submitted by Tyler Durden on 11/22/2010 10:42 -0500

Is the Kriger/Keiser "Short Squeeze JPM to Oblivion" plan working? Judging by the wholesale availability of silver (or lack thereof) the answer is a resound yes. In Coin Updates News we read that "as of today, there are no longer any regular wholesale supplies of the 1 ounce through 100 ounce silver rounds and bars available for immediate delivery. It may be possible to locate incidental quantities of some product, but most wholesalers are now promising two to four weeks delivery to allow time for the silver to be fabricated." Over the weekend we noted that even at the smaller, retail level, Silver American Eagles sold by the US Mint, have surged to a 2010 high in just the first three weeks of November. Is America now fully intent on ending Jamie Dimon's domination over the precious metal space?

More on the wholesale silver shortage:

As a result of the shortages, premiums have started to rise. So far, the increases have been modest, on the order of 0.5-2%. However, if the shortage grows, expect to see further and larger premium increases in the coming weeks. We could see a repeat of the late 2008 gold and silver buying frenzy, where product availability got as slow as 1-4 months after payment.

At the COMEX close yesterday, registered (dealer) silver inventories fell below 50 million ounces. Even if you include the eligible (investor) silver inventories in the COMEX bonded warehouses, which are not available to fulfill COMEX deliveries unless the investor specifically chooses to do so, there were barely 107 million ounces to fulfill around 725 million ounces of contractual obligations. COMEX silver inventories are now down more than 10% from mid-June even while the amount of silver owed has soared!

On September 16, the COMEX further raised the silver contract margin requirement to $7,250””even though the price of silver had been dropping since November 9! What is suspicious is that a lot of "insiders" were liquidating their silver positions starting the afternoon of November 15. Is it possible that they may have received advance notice of the coming change in the minimum margin account requirement and sold in anticipation of lower prices the next day?

The next round of gold and silver options expiration occurs on Tuesday, November 23. The attempt to suppress gold and silver prices upon the release of the US jobs and unemployment report on November 5 was almost a complete failure. Unless something is done to knock down gold and silver prices before November 23, a lot of call options will be exercised, which would further increase the demand for physical precious metals.

I suspect, as do many others, that the two rounds of increasing gold and silver margin requirements were timed for no other reason other than to try to help hold down prices through November 23.

Most of this should not be news to Zero Hedge regulars who now realize that the last battle of endless fiat liability dilution is being fought not in the stock market, but in the precious metals arena, where the onslaught of physical purchases versus shorting in paper claims has never gotten as far as it has in the past month. Should JPM be forced to continue covering, not even instituting an infinite margin requirement on silver purchases by the Comex will do much if anything to prevent the "dreaded" end of a fiat system. Speaking of, if anyone has the recent performance of Blythe Masters, we would be overjoyed if it were shared with the Zero Hedge community.

http://www.zerohedge.com/article/si...e-supplies-plunge-kriegerkesier-1-jp-morgan-0


----------



## electronicmaster (14 December 2010)

*exclusive! HARVEY ORGAN Part 1 of 2 : Is Silver Really Worth $424/oz?*

*exclusive! HARVEY ORGAN Part 1 of 2 : Is Silver Really Worth $424/oz?* 





SGTbull07 | December 12, 2010 | 270 likes, 2 dislikes


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 December 2010)

trainspotter said:


> First of all it was NAB and their computer glitch ........
> 
> THE National Australia Bank says further delays in processing payments occurred overnight on Friday following a technological glitch 24 hours earlier.
> 
> ...



You're not the only one thinking that. A bit to coincidental in my opinion...

Off topic and a typical Smurf anecdote  , but it reminds me of what happens in the power industry on a hot day. The public hear that the lines went down, fuses blew, transformers overheated etc. Far easier to blame a broken wire for the blackouts, rather than admit there wasn't any power left to put in the wires anyway had they not conveniently broken or fallen down.

Sounds a bit like the banks. Computer crash - believable to most since it's something most people have had happen at home or at work. And it has the nice side benefit of preventing access to money that isn't actually there anyway...  

Just like the pumps at service stations mysteriously "break down" just as the bulk terminal has run out of petrol and there's nothing left to deliver to the service stations. But saying that would cause panic, so it's easier to just put signs on most of the pumps saying they're broken, thus rationing the remaining supplies since many won't bother to wait in the queue.

This approach works perfectly the first time but if you keep doing it then sooner or later questions start being asked and people realise there's more to it...


----------



## electronicmaster (15 December 2010)

*KWN Source - “When That Happens, The Game is Over”*

*KWN Source - “When That Happens, The Game is Over”*

http://kingworldnews.com/

http://kingworldnews.com/kingworldn...ce_-_When_That_Happens,_The_Game_is_Over.html




> *The contact out of London has updated King World News on the massive Asian buyers which have been accumulating both gold and silver.  The London source stated, “Last week Asian buyers let the price come in to them.  They were buying all day long, hitting all of the offers and they were not sending the price higher.  As much as the orchestrators were hitting the bids, there were some smart buyers hitting the offers.  The thinking was, I can pick up tonnage here, literally I can pick up tonnage here.”*


----------



## electronicmaster (15 December 2010)

*THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER WEDNESDAY, DECEMBER 15, 2010 12/15/10 (5) IF*

*THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER
WEDNESDAY, DECEMBER 15, 2010
12/15/10 (5) IF*


Please see attached :-


----------



## electronicmaster (15 December 2010)

*Banking system may not make it to Christmas*

*Banking system may not make it to Christmas*

http://abundanthope.net

http://abundanthope.net/pages/True_US_History_108/Banking-system-may-not-make-it-to-Christmas.shtml




> *Citizens Electoral Council of Australia
> Media Release 10th of December 2010
> 
> Craig Isherwood”š National Secretary
> ...


----------



## Aussiejeff (16 December 2010)

*Re: Banking system may not make it to Christmas*



electronicmaster said:


> *Banking system may not make it to Christmas*
> 
> http://abundanthope.net
> 
> http://abundanthope.net/pages/True_US_History_108/Banking-system-may-not-make-it-to-Christmas.shtml




Put simply, the Fed has acted as an uncommonly benevolent banker for the Biggest Casino In The World - passing out "free" money parcels to distressed International gamblers willy-nilly - most of whom are now "doubling down" to try and regain what they lost/squandered in the GFC with interest. It's what desperate gamblers do. No science degree needed to explain this behaviour.

The whole scenario would make a great script for one of the funniest/saddest comedy Disney musicals ever.

Merry xmA$$ everyone.....


----------



## electronicmaster (16 December 2010)

*Action video of Greece riots as fire bombs, stones fly in Athens*

*Action video of Greece riots as fire bombs, stones fly in Athens*




RussiaToday | December 15, 2010 | 554 likes, 23 dislikes

Hundreds of protesters clashed with riot police across central Athens on Wednesday, smashing cars and hurling gasoline bombs during a nationwide labour protest against the government's latest austerity measures. The former Minister for Development Kostis Hatzidakis was attacked by protesters outside a luxury hotel. He was escorted, bleeding from the scene as his attackers yelled "thieves" at him.

RT on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/RTnews
RT on Twitter: http://twitter.com/RT_com


----------



## electronicmaster (16 December 2010)

*Riots break out in Rome as Berlusconi wins vote*

*Riots break out in Rome as Berlusconi wins vote *

Coming Soon.. to a City near you?



connectingdots1 | 15 December 2010 | 8 likes, 0 dislikes


----------



## electronicmaster (16 December 2010)

*Austerity Riots in Rome December 14, 2010*

*Austerity Riots in Rome December 14, 2010*



starflyer2012 | 14 December 2010 | 6 likes, 0 dislikes

Italians demonstrate as Silvio Berlusconi wins confidence vote Rome street protests police - 14 December 2010 - Violent clashes erupt in Italy after Berlusconi survives no-confidence vote Protesters clash with police in Rome‎. Sources say Berlusconi bought votes in order to secure seat. Media Billionaire buys his seat again. Corrupt Mafia Government.


----------



## electronicmaster (16 December 2010)

*Rome in Revolt - Huge Protest in Old Rome - December 14, 2010*

*Rome in Revolt - Huge Protest in Old Rome - December 14, 2010* 



starflyer2012 | 14 December 2010 | 8 likes, 0 dislikes

Italians demonstrate as Silvio Berlusconi wins confidence vote Rome street protests police - 14 December 2010 - Violent clashes erupt in Italy after Berlusconi survives no-confidence vote Protesters clash with police in Rome‎. Sources say Berlusconi bought votes in order to secure seat. Media Billionaire buys his seat again. Corrupt Mafia Government.


----------



## electronicmaster (16 December 2010)

*COMEX Massive silver shortage and fall of fiat currencies, Webbots predicted ditto +*

*COMEX Massive silver shortage and fall of fiat currencies, Webbots predicted ditto + " rich riots" *




connectingdots1 | December 15, 2010 | 8 likes, 0 dislikes

Webbots score again !..They had predicted there would be a shortage of physical silver that was being held for storage as "allocated bullion", meaning these "rich investors" would have been paying storage fees for bullion which wasn't even there...in turn, these rich folks would start "rich riots" .

However the webbots said the "rich riots" probably wouldn't make headline news so you may want to subscribe to my channel.... 'cause I do pay attention to this sorta info.
And BTW, the Webbots predicted this would set off the price of silver as these billionaires would take their cash settlement and immmediatly buy physical silver with it....which in turn will force drastic price increases on a daily basis... $5, $20...
driving the Elites Crazy!!

hold on folks '' cause I've got some much more to say about what silver will be doing in the near future and it's all Bright!!



Peace and Prosperity
CD


----------



## electronicmaster (16 December 2010)

*Lindsey Williams Returns: Confessions of an Elitist - Alex Jones Tv*

*Lindsey Williams Returns: Confessions of an Elitist - Alex Jones Tv *









From: TheAlexJonesChannel | December 15, 2010  | 309 views

Alex talks with Lindsey Williams, the ordained Baptist minister who went to Alaska in 1971 as a missionary where he learned about the secret agenda of the elite. Williams will talk with Alex about what the oil industry insider "Mr. X" told him before he passed away.
http://www.prisonplanet.tv/
http://www.infowars.com/


{{{ CONFESSIONS OF AN ELITIST}}}

Recorded December, 2010: this is the latest audio production from Lindsey Williams sharing inside information straight from the Ruling Elite. Also included is Lindsey's advice on how to keep you and your family safe during the coming storm upon this nation. As Lindsey has expressed, there is no copyright so pick up your copy, replicate, and distribute freely to as many people as possible. This CD set is recommended only for those who have seen the 6 DVD set: Hope, Tragedy, Reality/The Elite Speak as it is in addition to those productions.

CLICK HERE TO ORDER THE CD.

http://www9.mailordercentral.com/tpcbookstore/prodinfo.asp?number=CD-COE01


----------



## electronicmaster (17 December 2010)

*2nd General strike in a week,Greek police dodge molotov cocktails... will America be*

*2nd General strike in a week,Greek police dodge molotov cocktails... will America be next? *




connectingdots1 | December 15, 2010 | 18 likes, 0 dislikes

Huge crowds of protesters, upset about stringent Greek economic reforms, marched past the Greek Parliament in Athens Wednesday as police in white helmets tried to keep them from getting any closer.

The protest march entered Syntagma Square, which lies between the Parliament and Finance Ministry, and then left again just after midday.

Most of the marchers were peaceful, but a small number of violent protesters threw Molotov cocktails that burned two cars outside the upscale King George Palace hotel, which sits on one corner of the square. Police responded with stun grenades and tear gas, and the entire exchange left the square filled with smoke and an acrid smell.

The violent protesters left a trail of burning waste bins and lots of garbage and debris that they had thrown at police. At least one small fire burned briefly about a block away from the square.

After the marchers moved through, however, the tension was mostly over. Police still formed a line around the front of Parliament, but there was no traffic and only small groups of people milled around the square.

Wednesday is the climax of a week full of strikes by the country's unions against changes in labor laws and the introduction of wage cuts.

The new fiscal measures are required under the conditions of the massive bailout Greece received from the International Monetary Fund and European Union in May. The three-year, 110-billion-euro package saved Greece from financial default.

The country's two largest umbrella unions, the GSEE and ADEDY, which represent both the public and private sector, are behind the day of protests, according to Greece's Athens News Agency (ANA).

Public transportation, which came to a standstill in Athens on Tuesday because of a strike by mass transit employees, was expected to run a limited service Wednesday in order to ferry people to and from the protests, ANA reported.

There were no flights all day Wednesday at Athens International Airport, authorities there announced.

Wednesday's strike was also expected to affect state hospitals and health services, airlines, coastal shipping, courts, banks, as well as national and suburban trains, ANA reported. Taxi drivers also called a four-hour work stoppage in the middle of the day.

There will also be a news blackout Wednesday because of a 24-hour strike called by journalists' unions, ANA said. The unions have also called a 48-hour strike for Friday and Saturday.

The ADEDY union says its main demand is for the government to recall the "socially unjust government-imposed measures leading workers and pensioners to poverty and misery."

The financial measures were enacted by the "IMF-EU-ECB troika, the government, and the financially strong," the union said, referring also to the European Central Bank.

"Employees must put an end to the blackmail conditions imposed by speculators," the union said in a statement. "It is 'those in the know' and the rich that must pay for the crisis."

Parliament adopted a law Tuesday diminishing the power of collective labor agreements, making it easier for employers to fire people. It also says hundreds of thousands of employees in the civil sector will be getting a pay cut of 10%.

The new round of austerity measures focuses on structural reforms, particularly in the public sector, which employs more than 20% of the Greek labor force.

Demonstrations are set to continue throughout the week.

The 2011 budget, scheduled to be voted on in parliament on December 22, foresees the deficit declining from 9.4% of GDP to 7.4%. Many of the cuts are focused on the public sector, including public enterprises such as the railways and other forms of public transportation.

Members of the militant left-wing PAME union were also on strike Wednesday. In a statement, they vowed "no sacrifice for the plutocracy" and said the problems facing the Greek economy were not created by the people, but by "greedy capitalists."

"We strike because the EU, the International Monetary Fund, the government lead us to poverty, unemployment; they continuously load us with new burdens," PAME said. "They abolish the collective agreements; they further reduce our salaries and day-wages."

http://edition.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/europe/12/15/greece.strikes/index.html?hpt=T1

mirrored from http://www.youtube.com/user/ImatvapI


----------



## electronicmaster (17 December 2010)

*Medieval Climate Change, ObamaCare Unconstitutional, Gootube Censorship - New World N*

*Medieval Climate Change, ObamaCare Unconstitutional, Gootube Censorship - New World Next Week *



corbettreport | December 16, 2010 | 162 likes, 5 dislikes

Welcome back to http://NewWorldNextWeek.com - the video series from Corbett Report & Media Monarchy that covers some of the most important developments in alternative news & open-source intelligence. This week:

Story #1: Scientists Admit Climate Change Worse Before Human CO2
http://ur1.ca/2lk45
Related: Hansen's "Hottest Year Ever" Based on Fabricated Data
http://ur1.ca/2lk49

Story #2: Virginia Court Rules Portions of 'ObamaCare' Unconstitutional
http://ur1.ca/2lk4c
Flashback: Landmark Legislation - Both Parties Collude to Bring US Health Scare
http://ur1.ca/2lk4g

Story #3: YouTube Will Allow Users to Flag Videos for Promoting 'Terrorism'
http://ur1.ca/2lk4i
Flashback: Lieberman Says YouTube Not Doing Enough to Remove Terrorist Content
http://ur1.ca/2lk4l

Subscribe to http://NewWorldNextWeek.com to get hi-quality episodes to download, burn & share. And as always, stay up-to-date by subscribing to the feeds from Corbett Report http://ur1.ca/kbj1 & Media Monarchy http://ur1.ca/kuec Thank you.


----------



## electronicmaster (18 December 2010)

*Toronto Police G20 Summit, Ombudsman Reports on lying, illegal activity & human right*

*Toronto Police G20 Summit, Ombudsman Reports on lying, illegal activity & human rights abuse *



connectingdots1 | December 17, 2010 | 13 likes, 0 dislikes

Caught In The Act - Ombudsman Report on the G20 Summit "

http://www.youtube.com/user/weavingspider


----------



## electronicmaster (18 December 2010)

*Silver: Curing AIDS with Tetrasilver Tetroxide (Patent 5676977), for DEMCAD make it g*

*Silver: Curing AIDS with Tetrasilver Tetroxide (Patent 5676977), for DEMCAD make it go viral *



connectingdots1 | December 16, 2010 | 32 likes, 0 dislikes

Patent # 5676977 COPY & PASTE INTO HERE http://www.google.com/patents
The diamagnetic semiconducting molecular crystal tetrasilver tetroxide (Ag.sub.4 O.sub.4) is utilized for
destroying the AIDS virus, destroying AIDS synergistic pathogens and immunity suppressing moieties
(ISM) in humans. A single intravenous injection of the devices is all that is required for efficacy at levels
of about 40 PPM of human blood. The device molecular crystal contains two mono and two trivalent
silver ions capable of "firing" electrons capable of electrocuting the AIDS virus, pathogens and ISM.
When administered into the bloodstream, the device electrons will be triggered by pathogens, a
proliferating virus and ISM, and when fired will simultaneously trigger a redox chelation mechanism
resulting in divalent silver moieties which chelate and bind active sites of the entities destroying them.
The devices are completely non-toxic. However, they put stress on the liver causing hepatomegaly, but
there is no loss of liver function.

Method of curing AIDS with ... - Google Patent Search

Patent Number 5676977
http://www.google.com/patents

MIRRORED FROM http://www.youtube.com/user/RykerBasil


----------



## electronicmaster (18 December 2010)

*J.P. Morgan, the Council on Foreign relations & US media exposed*

*J.P. Morgan, the Council on Foreign relations & US media exposed*



connectingdots1 | December 17, 2010 | 36 likes, 0 dislikes

crash JP Morgan buy silver

mirrored from http://www.youtube.com/user/strictlyrevolution


----------



## electronicmaster (18 December 2010)

*COTO Report City of Angels an Interview with Jordan Maxwell (full interview)*

*COTO Report City of Angels an Interview with Jordan Maxwell (full interview)* 



tattooverb | December 15, 2010 | 6 likes, 0 dislikes

COTO Report is proud to present to you an interview with legendary occult symbolism specialist Jordan Maxwell by Megan 'Verb' Kargher
Please forgive the soundtrack I have new equipment and there were some technical difficulties


----------



## electronicmaster (18 December 2010)

*Jordan Maxwell - The Dawn of a New Day (2009)*

*Jordan Maxwell - The Dawn of a New Day (2009) *




EconomyMeltdown | May 23, 2010 | 74 likes, 1 dislikes

Jordan Maxwell - The Dawn of a New Day (2009)
more conspiracy videos at http://leozagami.blogspot.com


----------



## electronicmaster (18 December 2010)

*Crash JP MORGAN BUY SILVER*

*Crash JP MORGAN BUY SILVER *



paranormalg35 | December 12, 2010 | 13 likes, 0 dislikes

even a 3 year old knows real money


----------



## electronicmaster (18 December 2010)

*A Kanji lesson for Obama: Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao Clutched $100B Anti-Climatical D*

*A Kanji lesson for Obama: Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao Clutched $100B Anti-Climatical Deal with India *



obaidkarki | December 17, 2010 | 2 likes, 1 dislikes

Please follow these links that influenced this video hereinbelow:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oF9Wq07xXQY


----------



## electronicmaster (18 December 2010)

*Alex Jones & Bob Chapman: A Scientific Eugenics Elite That Believe They're God!*

*Alex Jones & Bob Chapman: A Scientific Eugenics Elite That Believe They're God!* 







From: TheAlexJonesChannel | December 17, 2010  | 302 views

Alex & Bob discuss the many faces and races that run the Nwo.
theinternationalforecaster.com/
http://www.infowars.com.
http://www.prisonplanet.tv/


----------



## electronicmaster (18 December 2010)

*Bill Murphy: Gold Price Manipulation Update*

*Bill Murphy: Gold Price Manipulation Update*



goldtothemoon | December 17, 2010 | 64 likes, 0 dislikes

http://www.kereport.com/

Bill Murphy opines on the current direction of the gold market.


----------



## electronicmaster (19 December 2010)

*THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER SATURDAY, DECEMBER 18, 2010 12/18/10 (6) IF*

THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER
SATURDAY, DECEMBER 18, 2010
12/18/10 (6) IF


----------



## electronicmaster (19 December 2010)

*Dr Deagle Show 101217 - EARTH CHANGES AND PREPAREDNESS*

*Dr Deagle Show 101217 - EARTH CHANGES AND PREPAREDNESS*


----------



## electronicmaster (19 December 2010)

*The Zionist Matrix of Power HD*

*The Zionist Matrix of Power HD*



drdduke | December 18, 2010 | 231 likes, 5 dislikes

http://www.davidduke.com The Zionist Matrix of Power HD identifies the real seats of power in the modern world and the real ruling class that now dominates world media, finance and politics.


----------



## electronicmaster (19 December 2010)

*Bob Chapman on Goldseek Radio 17 Dec 2010*

*Bob Chapman on Goldseek Radio 17 Dec 2010* 



DollarFall | December 18, 2010 | 8 likes, 0 dislikes

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details

Bob Chapman on Goldseek Radio 17 Dec 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (20 December 2010)

*Silvers Unintelligibly Pummeled Geithner with AFL-CIO Conspiracy than Foreclosures Ap*

*Silvers Unintelligibly Pummeled Geithner with AFL-CIO Conspiracy than Foreclosures Apocalyptic*



obaidkarki | 19 December 2010 | 3 likes, 0 dislikes

Please follow these links that influenced this video hereinbelow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZIffGF3izg


----------



## electronicmaster (20 December 2010)

*Physical Silver Shortages?*

*Physical Silver Shortages?* 



stellaconcepts | 19 December 2010 | 117 likes, 1 dislikes


----------



## electronicmaster (20 December 2010)

*NEWSFLASH!! UK Daily Mail says 'Buy silver bullion for your kids for Xmas!' Yes!*

NEWSFLASH!! UK Daily Mail says 'Buy silver bullion for your kids for Xmas!' Yes! 



andrewebisu | 19 December 2010 | 13 likes, 0 dislikes

Buy silver bullion for the kids and grandkids! Forget plastic toys from China.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/money/article-1339820/Toys-Savings-play-with.html


----------



## electronicmaster (20 December 2010)

*$500 Silver Will Crash JP Morgan & Make You Rich Says Max Keiser*

*$500 Silver Will Crash JP Morgan & Make You Rich Says Max Keiser *




goldtothemoon | 19 December 2010 | 45 likes, 1 dislikes

Clip from The Truth About Markets 19 December.

500 dollar silver, crash jp morgan


----------



## electronicmaster (20 December 2010)

*Holbrooke Dies, Lisbon Lives, People Riot - Sunday Update*

*Holbrooke Dies, Lisbon Lives, People Riot - Sunday Update*



corbettreport | 19 December 2010 | 195 likes, 0 dislikes

Sunday Update is brought to you by The Corbett Report 2009 Video Archive:
http://ur1.ca/2menn

Holbrooke's Last Words
http://ur1.ca/2menz

Afghan war now longest in American history
http://ur1.ca/2meo4

Cost of Afghan and Iraq wars
http://costofwar.com/

Number of coalition casualties in Afghanistan
http://icasualties.org/oef/

92% of Afghans don't know about 9/11
http://ur1.ca/2meow

Holbrooke's role in Indonesian slaughter of East Timorese
http://ur1.ca/2mepa

How Holbrooke lied his way into Yugoslavian war
http://ur1.ca/2mepf

Holbrooke praises Powell's Iraq war speech and says Iraq war is necessary
http://ur1.ca/2mepi

Holbrooke's affiliations
http://ur1.ca/2mepw

Holbrooke confronted at 2006 Bilderberg meeting
http://ur1.ca/2meq0

EU "tweaks" Lisbon to create permanent crisis mechanism
http://ur1.ca/2meq3

Joe Higgins (EUL-NGL): the EU is destroying Ireland
http://ur1.ca/2meqc

Irish people owe nothing to the banks
http://ur1.ca/2meqr

Prince Charles' car attacked in London
http://ur1.ca/2mer0

Charlie Veitch covers London riots
http://ur1.ca/2mer4

Riots in Rome
http://ur1.ca/2mera

Riots in Greece
http://ur1.ca/2merd


----------



## electronicmaster (20 December 2010)

*Vatican Secrets EXPOSED! Jordan Maxwell*

*Vatican Secrets EXPOSED! Jordan Maxwell *



Research RELIGION at: http://www.maya12-21-2012.com/2012f...9hiqef0b18uslg5cvajh77p1;wwwRedirect;board=28

Jordan Maxwell exposes the Vatican, the Roman Catholic Church and religion in general. Maxwell ties together astrotheology, symbolism and the true meaning of common words we use everyday to demonstrate how every culture has been a victim of this corrupt cabal. For many Christians, this video will resonate as heresy, but for a few, it will be their awakening.

Jordan Maxwell's website: http://www.jordanmaxwell.com/
Truth Frequency Radio website: http://www.truthfrequencyradio.com

For more on spirituality, 2012 and meditation, please visit http://www.maya12-21-2012.com/ and http://www.in5d.com


----------



## electronicmaster (22 December 2010)

*Keiser Report: JP Morgue (E105)*

*Keiser Report: JP Morgue (E105)* 



RussiaToday | 21 December 2010 | 294 likes, 11 dislikes

This time Max and Stacy talk about the rise of financial activism and about Janet Tavakoli's presentation and repairing the damage of fraud as a business model. In the second half Max talks to Nicole Foss about the unpopped bubble in Canada.
RT on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/RTnews
RT on Twitter: http://twitter.com/RT_com


----------



## electronicmaster (24 December 2010)

*Jewish Extremism and Its Media Cover Up*

*Jewish Extremism and Its Media Cover Up* 



drdduke | December 23, 2010 | 299 likes, 4 dislikes

http://www.davidduke.com
Everyone hears a lot about Muslim extremism, White Extremism even Christian extremism -- but there is very little in the mainstream media about the dangers of Jewish Extremists who have pernicious power in the media, government and finance.


----------



## DB008 (28 December 2010)

Rick Rule - Physical Supply Shortages in Silver to Continue

http://kingworldnews.com/kingworldnews/KWN_DailyWeb/Entries/2010/12/23_Rick_Rule_-_Physical_Supply_Shortages_in_Silver_to_Continue.html 



> King World News today interviewed one of the great minds in the resource world, Rick Rule.  Rick alerted King World News readers in late October about shortages in silver.  About one month later silver had advanced over $8 or roughly 35%.  Rick is one of the most level-headed individuals in the business so we wanted to catch up with him for an update on his thoughts on what was happening with silver and where it is headed.


----------



## electronicmaster (28 December 2010)

*China rate hike, commodities, inflation, debt crisis*

*China rate hike, commodities, inflation, debt crisis* 



SchiffReport | December 27, 2010 | 254 likes, 1 dislikes

Schiff Report Video Blog Dec 27th 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (28 December 2010)

*Inside info on COMEX silver shortage as predicted by Webbots, $600/oz is next predict*

*Inside info on COMEX silver shortage as predicted by Webbots, $600/oz is next predict bots *




connectingdots1 | December 27, 2010 | 31 likes, 0 dislikes

The Webbots had predicted that silver shortages would first appear in Europe in an allocated place of storage, well here's some insider info from the whistle-blowers inside JP Morgan with their part2 on silver shortages.

" zerohedge.com: Promptly after those two cuddly bears explained how the JP Morgue is manipulating the silver market, and the xtranormal video went viral, forcing the FT to release an indemnification that "according to sources" JPM had covered a major portion of its silver short (only to subsequently end up with 90% control of other metals markets), here they are back, explaining in Part 2 of the series just what the next steps in the unwind of the biggest metal manipulation scheme will look like. The kicker: a JPM insider has told one of the bears that there is no commercial silver left, "it's all smoke and mirrors, and the CFTC can do nothing about it other than pray." Other topical items explained: silver backwardation, that there are two commissioners at the CFTC on the JP Morgue's payroll, the BIS' fractional gold system and the usage of side pockets for sovereign gold, and pretty much everything that ties the loose odds and ends in the PM manipulation story."


taken from http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPg4qTNTP-E


*COMEX Massive silver shortage and fall of fiat currencies, Web bots predicted ditto + " rich riots" *




Webbots score again !..They had predicted there would be a shortage of physical silver that was being held for storage as "allocated bullion", meaning these "rich investors" would have been paying storage fees for bullion which wasn't even there...in turn, these rich folks would start "rich riots" .

However the webbots said the "rich riots" probably wouldn't make headline news so you may want to subscribe to my channel.... 'cause I do pay attention to this sorta info.
And BTW, the Webbots predicted this would set off the price of silver as these billionaires would take their cash settlement and immmediatly buy physical silver with it....which in turn will force drastic price increases on a daily basis... $5, $20...
driving the Elites Crazy!!

hold on folks '' cause I've got some much more to say about what silver will be doing in the near future and it's all Bright!!


----------



## electronicmaster (28 December 2010)

*Crash JP Morgan buy physical silver and SUE them!*

*Crash JP Morgan buy physical silver and SUE them!* 



davincij15 | December 27, 2010 | 51 likes, 0 dislikes

Cafferty Faucher LLP Files Class Action Lawsuit against JPMorgan and HSBC Alleging Manipulation of Silver.
Also to Bar Silver Financial Products

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Cafferty-Faucher-LLP-Files-bw-269549129.html?x=0&.v=1


----------



## electronicmaster (28 December 2010)

*PAULITE TIMES: The Nine Libertarian Jurisdictions that Qualify Wikileak to be Patriot*

*PAULITE TIMES: The Nine Libertarian Jurisdictions that Qualify Wikileak to be Patriot Act than *


----------



## electronicmaster (28 December 2010)

*Khodorkovsky :"I am ready to Die in Jail". The Chabad Boy who Burned $152M to Dig Yel*

*Khodorkovsky :"I am ready to Die in Jail". The Chabad Boy who Burned $152M to Dig Yeltsin's *



obaidkarki | December 27, 2010 | 6 likes, 0 dislikes


----------



## electronicmaster (29 December 2010)

*Lindsey Williams on Radio Liberty 12-20-10*

*Lindsey Williams on Radio Liberty 12-20-10 *



EconomyMeltdown | December 28, 2010 | 18 likes, 3 dislikes

http://lindseywilliams101.blogspot.com/ for details
Lindsey Williams on Radio Liberty 12-20-10


----------



## electronicmaster (29 December 2010)

*The Alex Jones Show 12/27/10: Americans Treated as Enemies of The State!*

*The Alex Jones Show 12/27/10: Americans Treated as Enemies of The State!* 




THElNFOWARRlOR | December 27, 2010 | 156 likes, 13 dislikes

No guests scheduled today, Monday, December 27. Alex returns to the air and covers the latest breaking news and takes your calls.
http://www.infowars.com/
http://www.prisonplanet.tv/


----------



## electronicmaster (29 December 2010)

*MONEY HAS NO FREAKING INTRINSIC VALUE. GET OVER IT*

*MONEY HAS NO FREAKING INTRINSIC VALUE. GET OVER IT*



LaRoucheisright | December 28, 2010 | 0 likes, 0 dislikes

The Monetary system if finished for all history to come. Save humanity.
Learn the lesson of Edgar Allan Poe's: A Descent Into the Maelstrom,


----------



## electronicmaster (29 December 2010)

*Dr Deagle Show 101227 - GREG EVENSEN*

*Dr Deagle Show 101227 - GREG EVENSEN *



urupiper | December 28, 2010 | 10 likes, 0 dislikes

- - THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL CHANNEL OF THE NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT OR DR. BILL DEAGLE - - -

NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT SHOW Monday December 27th, 2010 -- HOUR THREE - Greg Evensen


----------



## electronicmaster (29 December 2010)

*THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER WEDNESDAY, DECEMBER 29, 2010 12/29/10 (8) IF*

*THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER
WEDNESDAY, DECEMBER 29, 2010
12/29/10 (8) IF
*

Happy New Year,  :bier:  :wreath opcorn: :dance: :kiffer: :kebab  :jump: :xmastree 
:aus:   :holysheep: 

*Please see attached*:--


----------



## electronicmaster (30 December 2010)

*India Spank Islamic Seigniorage Rothschild Banking Bluff. BSE Launch a Killer TASIS S*

*India Spank Islamic Seigniorage Rothschild Banking Bluff. BSE Launch a Killer TASIS Shariah 50 *




obaidkarki | December 29, 2010 | 4 likes, 1 dislikes

please follow these links that influenced this video hereinbelow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RW4Ikc_Vnbs


----------



## electronicmaster (30 December 2010)

*MADNESS 2 - Final Warnings : Coming January 2, 2011*

*MADNESS 2 - Final Warnings : Coming January 2, 2011 *



SGTbull07 | December 29, 2010 | 171 likes, 2 dislikes

a trailer for The Madness of a Lost Society 2 : Final Warnings


----------



## electronicmaster (30 December 2010)

*LaRouchePAC LaRouche-Gives-Marching-Orders-in Person Dec. 29, 2010*

*LaRouchePAC LaRouche-Gives-Marching-Orders-in Person Dec. 29, 2010* 



laroucheyouth | December 29, 2010 | 4 likes, 1 dislikes

Obama hides Executive Order 12333 with new Executive Order 1233, in new insane attempt to conceal unconstitutional thwarting of vote by US Senate. In cahoots with Death Panels Berwick, et al.


----------



## xenith69 (30 December 2010)

Prob been covered in earlier posts,but you gotta check this out if your into conspiracy theories.
http://www.thezeitgeistmovement.com/joomla/index.php?Itemid=50


----------



## electronicmaster (30 December 2010)

*Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading Dec 27 2010*

*Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading Dec 27 2010 *



EconomyMeltdown | December 29, 2010 | 22 likes, 0 dislikes

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details

Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading Dec 27 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (30 December 2010)

*Dr Deagle Show 101228 - GARY RICHARD ARNOLD*

*Dr Deagle Show 101228 - GARY RICHARD ARNOLD*



urupiper | December 29, 2010 | 2 likes, 0 dislikes

- - THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL CHANNEL OF THE NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT OR DR. BILL DEAGLE - - -


----------



## electronicmaster (30 December 2010)

*Dr Deagle Show 101228 - DR TIM BALL PhD*

*Dr Deagle Show 101228 - DR TIM BALL PhD *



urupiper | December 29, 2010 | 3 likes, 0 dislikes

- THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL CHANNEL OF THE NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT OR DR. BILL DEAGLE - - -


----------



## electronicmaster (30 December 2010)

*H.A.A.R.P., Agenda 21 and Google's role in the sinister DNA plan (adults only)*

*H.A.A.R.P., Agenda 21 and Google's role in the sinister DNA plan (adults only) *



connectingdots1 | December 29, 2010 | 13 likes, 0 dislikes

Whistle-blowing scientist Lauren Moret reveals Google's shocking on-going plans and technology advances, including advanced DNA mapping and profiling of the general population, as we hurtle toward a total cradle-to-grave post Orwellian nightmare world of total police state control.

mirrored from http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n37kMaIfRvw


----------



## electronicmaster (30 December 2010)

*Blizzards in USA for decades during mini ice age predicts Astrophysicist-Meteorologis*

*Blizzards in USA for decades during mini ice age predicts Astrophysicist-Meteorologist*




connectingdots1 | December 29, 2010 | 22 likes, 1 dislikes

please do some research into the Magnetic filed surrounding earth and how the sun plays a role in our weather. I also recommend you visit the website given.


peace and Prosperity
CD


PS be ready to move down to South America just like the Bush family... NOW you know why they bought over 3000 Acres of land in South America, THEY all know what is coming.


----------



## Vicki (31 December 2010)

Hi guys,
I heard about this on Fox news this morning, they're having a whinge now this's being leaked.

[from the wiki-leaks site]

President Hugo Chavez's government has sold China oil for as little as $5 a barrel and was upset that China apparently profited by selling fuel to other countries, according to a classified U.S. document released by WikiLeaks.

The report about Chinese companies diverting oil was one of several newly released documents that also describe falling crude output in Venezuela caused by a host of problems within the national oil company Petroleos de Venezuela SA, or PDVSA.

The documents, posted online Monday by the Spanish newspaper El Pais, also showed that American officials have managed to cultivate sources within the state oil company in spite of Chavez's antagonism toward Washington.

The confidential memo from the U.S. Embassy in Caracas on Feb. 26 said a PDVSA director revealed that the state company "had analyzed its crude sales to China and determined that China had only paid $5/barrel of crude on a couple of deals" - a small fraction of the market price.

CBS News Special Report on WikiLeaks
WikiLeaks and Julian Assange Live Updates

The document said that according to the official, Chavez's government was "extremely upset with Chinese companies due to the discrepancy between Chinese petroleum import statistics that suggest (China) is profiting from Venezuelan oil purchases by diverting the crude to third markets and earning a sizable margin."

The Venezuelan official, whose name was not released, "intimated that tankers had been diverted to the U.S., Africa, and elsewhere in Asia."

There was no immediate reaction from the Venezuelan government or PDVSA. Calls to the Chinese Embassy in Caracas went unanswered Tuesday.

Chavez relies on oil sales to his No. 1 client, the United States, to help fund his socialist-inspired programs. But he has been building up oil sales to China, and in October said oil shipments to China had reached about 500,000 barrels a day, in spite of higher transport costs to reach Asia.

Jorge Pinon, an energy expert and visiting research fellow at Florida International University in Miami, said he doubts that Venezuela's heavy crude would have been resold by China elsewhere because specialized refineries are needed to handle it. He said if there was any reselling by China, it would have been fuel oil and could have gone to Africa, Asia or the Caribbean "for blending and further re-export" to other markets.

China, meanwhile, has also agreed to invest billions of dollars in a joint project to pump crude in Venezuela.

Another Embassy report on Sept. 23, 2009, said a U.S. diplomat had interviewed "PDVSA's senior executive director" when he was spotted in line at the Embassy waiting for a U.S. visa, and that the official revealed Venezuela has been manipulating its oil price index.

It said the official, whose name was not divulged, confirmed that Venezuela "manipulates its Venezuelan Crude Oil basket index by including refined products in the mix." That method of calculating oil prices, which the official said "accurately reflected revenue from all of PDVSA's sales of crude petroleum and refined products," was responsible for narrowing the gap between prices for Venezuela's heavy sulfur-laden crude and benchmark light, sweet crude.

The document, which was signed off on by then-Ambassador Patrick Duddy, said the official's admission "reinforces suspicions about the Chavez administration's willingness to manipulate official government statistics."

A later Embassy report on Dec. 17, 2009, described a deterioration in the country's refineries and quality problems in some shipments that had required PDVSA to offer foreign clients discounts on future sales.

The document said according to a PDVSA executive, about 70 percent of the company's 100,000 employees aren't involved in the "core petroleum business." Chavez has assigned PDVSA tasks including distributing subsidized food, leading to criticism that the oil business is being neglected.

A confidential document from the Embassy on Jan. 6, 2010, analyzed problems in the oil industry, concluding that "by all accounts ... PDVSA activity levels are down." It said government seizures of oil service companies, combined with maintenance and labor problems, would likely "result in further crude oil production erosion."

While Venezuela says it produces about 3 million barrels of oil a day, the U.S. Energy Information Administration estimates the amount at 2.2 million barrels a day in 2009, down about 190,000 barrels from 2008.

The U.S. Embassy predicted that Venezuela's declining oil output and years of inadequate investment will eventually force "hard economic choices." It said "President Chavez will react when he can no longer ignore the problems in the oil sector."


----------



## electronicmaster (31 December 2010)

Vicki said:


> Hi guys,
> I heard about this on Fox news this morning, they're having a whinge now this's being leaked.
> 
> [from the wiki-leaks site]
> ...





Yes.  And soon you will see them use this (and other leaks) as an excuse to shut down the Internet. And introduce Internet Two.

It will be like it is in China, but more costly to everyone.  And you won't see any good information like I post here on this thread.

A shame really, but its all been planed.


----------



## electronicmaster (31 December 2010)

*How Central Banks are helping to crash JP Morgan by pushing silver even higher in 201*

*How Central Banks are helping to crash JP Morgan by pushing silver even higher in 2011*



connectingdots1 | December 30, 2010 | 31 likes, 1 dislikes

If you haven't bought physical silver yet, you'd better get on it now 'cause Central banks around the world are now helping to push silver even higher in 2011.


----------



## electronicmaster (31 December 2010)

*Bob Chapman on the Sovereign Economist 29 Dec 2010*

*Bob Chapman on the Sovereign Economist 29 Dec 2010 *



EconomyMeltdown | December 30, 2010 | 14 likes, 2 dislikes

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details

Bob Chapman on the Sovereign Economist 29 Dec 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (31 December 2010)

*Money control and the people behind it*

*Money control and the people behind it*





connectingdots1 | December 29, 2010 | 24 likes, 0 dislikes

The last revolution was over money control, I guess history will repeat again!


----------



## electronicmaster (31 December 2010)

*Where the hell is Sarah?*

*Where the hell is Sarah?* 



obaidkarki | December 30, 2010 | 3 likes, 0 dislikes

Where the hell is Sarah?


----------



## electronicmaster (31 December 2010)

*Silver in 2011*

*Silver in 2011 *



stellaconcepts | December 30, 2010 | 217 likes, 2 dislikes



silver in 2011


----------



## electronicmaster (31 December 2010)

*Comparing Silver and Oil*

*Comparing Silver and Oil *



endlessmountain | December 30, 2010 | 30 likes, 0 dislikes

http://thesilverlog.blogspot.com


----------



## electronicmaster (31 December 2010)

*Keiser Report: Feedom & Plutocracy (E108)*

*Keiser Report: Feedom & Plutocracy (E108) *



RussiaToday | December 30, 2010 | 223 likes, 12 dislikes

This week Max Keiser and co-host, Stacy Herbert, find an unsurprising answer to the most important question of our time, "why is America broke?" They also discuss 'nasty surprises' and Tony of Arabia. In the second half of the show, Max talks to author and blogger, Ellen Brown, about her latest piece on the Huffington Post offering a solution for Ireland.
RT on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/RTnews
RT on Twitter: http://twitter.com/RT_com


----------



## electronicmaster (1 January 2011)

*Year-end market wrap-up, China, SchiffRadio.com, Happy New Year*

*Year-end market wrap-up, China, SchiffRadio.com, Happy New Year *




SchiffReport | December 31, 2010 | 161 likes, 1 dislikes

Schiff Report Video Blog Dec. 31st 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (1 January 2011)

*NORMALCY BIAS & PHYSICAL SILVER ...Happy New Year!*

*NORMALCY BIAS & PHYSICAL SILVER ...Happy New Year! *



SGTbull07 | December 31, 2010 | 101 likes, 2 dislikes

Happy New Year!!

NOTE: The normalcy bias refers to an extreme mental state people enter when facing a disaster. It causes people to underestimate the possibility of a catstrophe becuase it has not happened to them previously. ** My example is actually a form of REVERESE nromalcy bias, because a "crash" in silver IS the norm for coin guys - they are therefore "certin" it will happen agin, as it always has.

Music Courtesy Kevin MacLeod:
Titles: "Desert City"; Kevin MacLeod (incompetech.com) Licensed under Creative Commons "Attribution 3.0" http://creativecommons.org/licenses/b...

The content in my videos and on the SGTbull07 channel are provided for informational purposes only. Use the information found in my videos as a starting point for conducting your own research and conduct your own due diligence (DD) BEFORE making any significant investing decisions. SGTbull07 assumes all information to be truthful and reliable; however, I cannot and do not warrant or guarantee the accuracy of this information. Thank you.


----------



## electronicmaster (1 January 2011)

*Dr Deagle Show 101230 - EARTH CHANGES AND PREPAREDNESS*

*Dr Deagle Show 101230 - EARTH CHANGES AND PREPAREDNESS* 



urupiper | December 31, 2010 | 1 likes, 0 dislikes

- - - THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL CHANNEL OF THE NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT OR DR. BILL DEAGLE - - -


----------



## electronicmaster (1 January 2011)

*Peter Schiff predictions for 2011 - CNBC 12/31/10*

*Peter Schiff predictions for 2011 - CNBC 12/31/10 *

Watch how the media misleads.  They _*love*_ to misinform. Peter Schiff is correct and always has to deal with these clowns.




PeterSchiffChannel | December 31, 2010 | 3 likes, 0 dislikes

go to http://peterschiffchannel.blogspot.com for details
Peter Schiff predictions for 2011 - CNBC 12/31/10


----------



## electronicmaster (1 January 2011)

*Silver Shortage This Decade, Silver Will Be Worth More Than Gold*

*Silver Shortage This Decade, Silver Will Be Worth More Than Gold *



VictoryIndependence | December 30, 2010 | 450 likes, 10 dislikes

http://www.futuremoneytrends.com


FutureMoneyTrends.com believes just as gold went from $35 to $850 per ounce in a decade(1969-1980) and palladium went from $200 to nearly $1,000 in just 3 years(1997-2000), we believe over the next decade silver investors will be rewarded greatly!


----------



## electronicmaster (1 January 2011)

*GOLD & SILVER INVESTING MOVIE!*

*GOLD & SILVER INVESTING MOVIE!*














whygoldandsilver | October 05, 2010 | 904 likes, 3 dislikes 

GET THE FULL MOVIE HERE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMwDynuruN4


----------



## electronicmaster (1 January 2011)

*2011 Year of Protest sparked by soaring fuel prices and fee hikes, Bolivia now but so*

*2011 Year of Protest sparked by soaring fuel prices and fee hikes, Bolivia now but soon everywhere *



connectingdots1 | December 31, 2010 | 7 likes, 0 dislikes

mirrored from http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6FchILYUTg

demonstrations protests protest


----------



## electronicmaster (1 January 2011)

*Pilot boats explained,a cure for Cancer, 2011 outlook,Webbots silver prediction and a*

*Pilot boats explained,a cure for Cancer, 2011 outlook,Webbots silver prediction and a $200 wager *



connectingdots1 | December 31, 2010 | 11 likes, 0 dislikes

Wish I could say things are gonna get better but I'd be lying to you if I did. The only folks who will be somewhat happier will be those of us who were informed and wise enough to invest into PM's ...especially silver!!

I suspect silver will blow the doors off $65/oz by July or earlier if these darn limitations and other rules by the CFTC can ever be implemented as promised.

Personally, I will continue purchasing physical silver until we reach $200/oz...I'll sit on the side lines until we reach $550-$595 before I sell off a portion of my invest only to turn around and LOAD UP on supplies...food,guns,bullets.more bullets and water,with a few more boxes of bullets.


Happy New Year!

connectingsots1


----------



## electronicmaster (1 January 2011)

*THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER SATURDAY, JANUARY 1, 2011 01/01/11 (1) IF*

*THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER
SATURDAY, JANUARY 1, 2011
01/01/11 (1) IF*

*Please see Attached :-*


----------



## electronicmaster (1 January 2011)

*The Alex Jones Show 12/31/10: Paul Craig Roberts, Bob Chapman & Looking Back at 2010*

*The Alex Jones Show 12/31/10: Paul Craig Roberts, Bob Chapman & Looking Back at 2010 *



THElNFOWARRlOR | December 31, 2010 | 27 likes, 0 dislikes

Alex welcomes back to the show economist and columnist Paul Craig Roberts. Mr. Roberts served as Assistant Secretary of the Treasury in the Reagan administration. He has written or co-written eight books, contributed chapters to numerous books and has published many articles in journals of scholarship. He has testified before congressional committees on 30 occasions on issues of economic policy. His latest book is How the Economy Was Lost: The War of the Worlds. Alex also talks with regular Friday guest Bob Chapman of the International Forecaster. Alex will be on the air for four hours today in a special show on this last day of 2010. He also covers the news and takes your calls.
http://www.prisonplanet.tv/
http://www.infowars.com/


----------



## electronicmaster (1 January 2011)

*Eustace Mullins & Jordan Maxwell on Mind Control Tactics*

*Eustace Mullins & Jordan Maxwell on Mind Control Tactics *

Sorry about the audio quality. 



RaisingKundalini | December 29, 2010 | 18 likes, 0 dislikes

1996, with Vlad Terziski for Bulgarian Television


----------



## jimmyizgod (2 January 2011)

Don't know if anyone has mentioned Zeitgeist in previous posts. Great film about a lot of common misconceptions. Thoroughly recommend checking it out


----------



## electronicmaster (2 January 2011)

jimmyizgod said:


> Don't know if anyone has mentioned Zeitgeist in previous posts. Great film about a lot of common misconceptions. Thoroughly recommend checking it out




There is an excerpt of the Zeitgeist movie posted in this thread (Post #525) called  *Money control and the people behind it*.

I will Post the full Movie in the next post, but there is many different versions of Zeitgeist.  Some of them are to _*misinform*_, other versions have an _*agenda of other interests*_ tact on to it.   

Zeitgeist has been around for many years and is originally based on *Jordan Maxwell *s research.  

People who has followed this _*The Conspiracy Theory thread*_, will be able to see for themselves that _*Zeitgeist*_ is a overview of the detailed subjects already posted here.


----------



## electronicmaster (2 January 2011)

*Zeitgeist*

*Complete Original '07 Zeitgeist With 2010 Updates by: Peter Joseph *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guXirzknYYE

ExhumedByScryingEyes | August 14, 2010 | 942 likes, 42 dislikes

Be sure to check out this 220 page Source Guide below which sources virtually everything. As requested by Zeitgeist creator Peter Joseph, I have replaced the original Zeitgeist movie with well over 1.25 million views with this updated for 2010 version. The meat and potato's of it are the same, there's some new information and the quality of it is improved upon.

Link to source guide:  http://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=h...=hhTPSpYDSrTjyjsc4gYBj_z_S198MTI5NDAxODYyNg==






*Zeitgeist Addendum*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gKX9TWRyfs

TZMOfficialChannel | February 22, 2010 | 3,408 likes, 261 dislikes

Zeitgeist: Addendum by Peter Joseph. Full movie

Sharing this movie is encouraged.

Download from www.zeitgeistmovie.com


----------



## electronicmaster (3 January 2011)

*Austan Goolsbee: Hitting Debt Ceiling Would Be 'First Default In History Caused Purel*

*Austan Goolsbee: Hitting Debt Ceiling Would Be 'First Default In History Caused Purely By Insanity'*


http://www.huffingtonpost.com

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/02/austan-goolsbee-debt-ceiling_n_803307.html



> *NEW HAVEN -- There are, it seems, only two major issues that have a set time frame for political brinkmanship between the White House and Congressional Republicans. The Bush tax cuts will make for an interesting election-year dynamic when they expire in two years. Well before that, however, the president will have to persuade GOP leadership to ignore Tea Party insistence and allow for the country's debt ceiling to be raised.
> 
> That issue is set to come to a head this spring. So far the administration has been (or perhaps just expressed a sense of being) self-assured that the ceiling will be raised, but on Sunday its rhetoric was noticeably sharper.
> 
> Appearing on ABC's "This Week," Austan Goolsbee, the chairman of the Council of Economic Advisers, laid out the fairly alarming implications of the United States defaulting on its obligations while asking the question: What type of insanity would persuade us to do this? *



_
Click on the URL to read the full Article  _


----------



## electronicmaster (3 January 2011)

*Bill Gross Telling Bloomberg To "Avoid Dollar Denominated Government Debt" Probably M*

*Bill Gross Telling Bloomberg To "Avoid Dollar Denominated Government Debt" Probably Means Bond Rout Is Over
*

http://www.bloomberg.com/video/65602098/


Bloomberg
JANUARY 02, 2011
Bill Gross Telling Bloomberg To




> *Via: Zero Hedge
> 
> When Nassim Taleb and Marc Faber say that US government debt is a suicide investment, one can be allowed some skepticism. After all, they are likely just talking their book. On the other hand, when the manager of the world's biggest bond fund, whose flagship fund Treasury holdings amount to almost $80 billion goes on Bloomberg and says to "avoid dollar-denominated government debt" better known as US Treasuries, and instead recommends viewers invest in "stable" currencies like the Peso, the BRL or the CAD, then you know the bottom in bonds is in. So in addition to dumping fixed rate bonds (which means Pimco will again be able to buy on the cheap ahead of QE3, which as Larry Meyer has by now likely advised Pimco is a sure thing), Gross also told Bloomberg that his other two strategies are to buy floating rate debt (over fixed), and lastly recommend credit spreads over interest rate duration risk. For those who find something troubling with a $1 trillion fixed income manager talking down his investments, and are still wondering whether or not QE3 is coming, we suggest putting one and one together. And while at it, they should also consider that Pimco now holds over $100 billion in MBS: a notional amount last held just as QE1 was announced. CLICK ON THE ORIGINAL SOURCE TO VIEW VIDEO.*


----------



## electronicmaster (3 January 2011)

*HYPERINFLATION WILL DRIVE GOLD TO UNTHINKABLE HEIGHTS*

*HYPERINFLATION WILL DRIVE GOLD TO UNTHINKABLE HEIGHTS*

http://goldsilver.com

http://goldsilver.com/news/hyperinflation-will-drive-gold-to-unthinkable-heights/


Matterhorn Asset Management
JANUARY 01, 2011




> *
> by Egon von Greyerz
> 
> We now live in a world where governments print worthless pieces of paper to buy other worthless pieces of paper that combined with worthless derivatives, finance assets whose values are totally dependent on all these worthless debt instruments.  Thus most of these assets are also worth-less.
> ...




_
See URL to read more,,, includes charts_


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 January 2011)

*Re: Zeitgeist*



electronicmaster said:


> *Complete Original '07 Zeitgeist With 2010 Updates by: Peter Joseph *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## electronicmaster (3 January 2011)

*Re: Zeitgeist*



GumbyLearner said:


> You could also consider an opposing argument to that youtube vid.





lol, Thanks for the _Onion_ Video, they make good comedy


----------



## electronicmaster (3 January 2011)

*Bob Chapman on A Marines Disquisition December 30, 2010*

*Bob Chapman on A Marines Disquisition December 30, 2010 *



DollarFall | January 02, 2011 | 6 likes, 0 dislikes

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details

Bob Chapman on A Marines Disquisition December 30, 2010


----------



## DB008 (3 January 2011)

King world News Blog



> James Turk - Gold & Silver Shorts are Losing Control
> 
> With silver hitting new 30 year highs and gold assaulting all-time highs, King World News interviewed James Turk out of Spain.  When asked about the action in both gold and silver Turk stated, “Just like last year, the metal prices are going to continue higher.  It really doesn’t surprise me that both of the metals are in the process of taking out their previous highs, both gold and silver remain relatively undervalued.  Gold and silver are the pinnacle of money and this is becoming increasingly apparent to investors around the world.”




http://kingworldnews.com/kingworldnews/KWN_DailyWeb/Entries/2010/12/29_James_Turk_-_Gold_%26_Silver_Shorts_are_Losing_Control.html


----------



## electronicmaster (3 January 2011)

*Argentina and the IMF - Michel Chossudovsky on The Corbett Report*

*Argentina and the IMF - Michel Chossudovsky on The Corbett Report *



corbettreport | January 02, 2011 | 32 likes, 0 dislikes

Michel Chossudovsky of the Centre for Research on Globalization joins us to discuss Argentina's status in the economic new world order and how that country has served as a testing ground for the neoliberal economic policies that have ravaged countries around the globe and which are being readied for the collapsing economies of the industrialized first world.

For more information on the Centre for Research on Globalization, please see the website:

http://globalresearch.ca/


----------



## electronicmaster (3 January 2011)

*LaRouchePAC-Statement on Obama T-4 Program from Rachel Brown*

*LaRouchePAC-Statement on Obama T-4 Program from Rachel Brown* 




laroucheyouth | January 01, 2011 | 14 likes, 0 dislikes

Rachel Brown, member of the six candidate national LaRouche Democrat slate, speaks from Boston on the fight to stop Obama's fascist drive for a Hitler T-4 "useless eaters" program. Rachel Brown first gained international prominence in August 2009 when she denounced Barney Frank for supporting Obama's genocidal health-care bill. She's also well-known for her televised debate with Barney Frank preceding the 2010 elections, when she said, "We need to take a moral stance right now, that we will allow not one single life to be lost to save money".


----------



## electronicmaster (4 January 2011)

*Is the World’s Richest Man Getting Into Silver?*

*Is the World’s Richest Man Getting Into Silver?*

http://kingworldnews.com

http://kingworldnews.com/kingworldn...e_Worlds_Richest_Man_Getting_Into_Silver.html




> _*The European source commented, “This deal has been floating around for a while, but I think this time it is going to happen.  It’s in his backyard.  This is the world’s richest man wanting to get into silver.”
> 
> 
> I view this as the only way for the richest man in the world to enter the silver market at this point in terms of any scale, is that your take as well?
> ...


----------



## electronicmaster (4 January 2011)

*Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading Dec 31 2010*

*Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading Dec 31 2010*



EconomyMeltdown | 03 January 2011 | 15 likes, 0 dislikes

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details

Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading Dec 31 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (4 January 2011)

*IMF & World Bank are weapons of war , by John Pilger*

*IMF & World Bank are weapons of war , by John Pilger *



marcchabotyt | 03 January 2011 | 11 likes, 0 dislikes

this is a 21 minutes montage of an original 52 minutes special report by John Pilger that you can find if you google for WAR BY OTHER MEANS
editing and upload done January 3rd 2011
original program dated late 1991


----------



## electronicmaster (4 January 2011)

*THE MADNESS OF A LOST SOCIETY 2 : FINAL WARNINGS*

*THE MADNESS OF A LOST SOCIETY 2 : FINAL WARNINGS* 



SGTbull07 | 02 January 2011 | 552 likes, 10 dislikes

a SGTbull07 micro-doc.
We didn't stand up for truth, we didn't stand up for the Constitution, we didn't stand up for the rule of law. And now the day of reckoning is upon us. Please, prepare.

Please consider protecting yourself & your loved ones with Physical Silver and/or Gold.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRvjufH29vE


----------



## DB008 (4 January 2011)

Gerald Celente forecast for 2011






Gerald Celente: What's in store for 2011 (Top 11 trends for 2011)


----------



## white_goodman (5 January 2011)

DB008 said:


> Gerald Celente forecast for 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...






how right was he in 09/10... lets just forget all his wrong predictions


----------



## white_goodman (5 January 2011)

*Re: Crash JP Morgan buy physical silver and SUE them!*



electronicmaster said:


> *Crash JP Morgan buy physical silver and SUE them!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





if you take advice from this guy you deserve everything you get, ill laugh at him when he panics to sell his physical metal


----------



## electronicmaster (5 January 2011)

*Re: Crash JP Morgan buy physical silver and SUE them!*



white_goodman said:


> if you take advice from this guy you deserve everything you get, ill laugh at him when he panics to sell his physical metal




Yea, he does appear a bit edgy these days.


----------



## electronicmaster (5 January 2011)

*Al Franken Factor: Moody Downgrade Dubai Holding from Triple-A to Junk. Ain't Kiddin'*

*Al Franken Factor: Moody Downgrade Dubai Holding from Triple-A to Junk. Ain't Kiddin' B3 to Kickoff *




obaidkarki | 04 January 2011 | 2 likes, 0 dislikes

please follow these links that influenced this video hereinbelow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYd43mA7eyw


----------



## DB008 (5 January 2011)

white_goodman said:


> how right was he in 09/10... lets just forget all his wrong predictions




How wrong was he? I suppose with 11 'predictions', you'd have to get some right???

I have to admit, l take all this stuff with a pinch of salt.

I'm investing in Silver atm.


----------



## DB008 (5 January 2011)

More predictions...

*Max Keiser: Economic Predictions for 2011 & Monsanto's Seeds of Destruction - Alex Jones Tv 1/5*


----------



## electronicmaster (6 January 2011)

*ALERT! WARNING! DANGER! New Madrid EarthQuake Imminent!!!! PROOF that HAARP is being*

*ALERT! WARNING! DANGER! New Madrid EarthQuake Imminent!!!! PROOF that HAARP is being used! *



patrioticspace | January 04, 2011 | 213 likes, 4 dislikes

PLEASE PASS THIS ON! SHARE WITH ALL YOUR CONTACTS!

This video has PROOF that TPTB are tooling with the New Madrid Faultline!

goo.gl/hdtWM (FEMA's drills along the faultline)

goo.gl/kFXcm (PROOF that HAARP is training it's target on New Madrid! Witchita, KS or Birmingham, AL. in the triangle's crosshairs!)

goo.gl/kCcuu (GLP forum)

goo.gl/rnMm4 (possible disinfo)

goo.gl/mbCFF (Declassified document obtained through Freedom of Information Act in regards to electronic harassment, and FREQUENCIES. US Dept. of the ARMY

goo.gl/woz59 (General Reading)

Consequence Assessment, or "If you thought Hurricane Katrina was big..."

This is from the Virginia Tech article:

The results indicate that Tennessee, Arkansas, and Missouri are most severely impacted. Illinois and Kentucky are also impacted, though not as severely as the previous three states. Nearly 715,000 buildings are damaged in the eight-state study region. About 42,000 search and rescue personnel working in 1,500 teams are required to respond to the earthquakes. Damage to critical infrastructure (essential facilities, transportation and utility lifelines) is substantial in the 140 impacted counties near the rupture zone, including 3,500 damaged bridges and nearly 425,000 breaks and leaks to both local and interstate pipelines. Approximately 2.6 million households are without power after the earthquake. Nearly 86,000 injuries and fatalities result from damage to infrastructure. Nearly 130 hospitals are damaged and most are located in the impacted counties near the rupture zone. There is extensive damage and substantial travel delays in both Memphis, Tennessee, and St. Louis, Missouri, thus hampering search and rescue as well as evacuation. Moreover roughly 15 major bridges are unusable. Three days after the earthquake, 7.2 million people are still displaced and 2 million people seek temporary shelter. Direct economic losses for the eight states total nearly $300 billion, while indirect losses may be at least twice this amount.

They do mention loss of nuclear facilities...but only to do with the impact of losing the electrical power they generate, in a quick re-reading, I can't find anything about radiation releases. Those facilities are built like iron fortresses, but I doubt they could withstand the 7.7 quake they are calling for in this simulation.

Gee, I wonder where FEMA plans to put 2 million people seeking temporary shelter? (Written by Ginny in an email response)

Links Below Pertaining to Earthquake preparedness, FEMA, misc:

goo.gl/bp7aw

goo.gl/TwiZn

goo.gl/HZUvK

goo.gl/7ER06

goo.gl/nTcK5

YouTube Video for Operation Garden Plot, also has to do with Faultline Drills (PROOF!): goo.gl/r37Gt

goo.gl/dApvm

The epicenter will likely be near the 3 towns in the triangulated area!!!!


----------



## electronicmaster (6 January 2011)

*THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER WEDNESDAY, JANUARY 5, 2011 01/05/11 (2) IF*

*THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER
WEDNESDAY, JANUARY 5, 2011
01/05/11 (2) IF
*

*Please see attached*


----------



## electronicmaster (7 January 2011)

*Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading Jan 05 2010 *



EconomyMeltdown | January 06, 2011 | 19 likes, 0 dislikes

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details\

Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading Jan 05 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (8 January 2011)

*I think Bernanke printing money out of thin air so did Senator*

*I think Bernanke printing money out of thin air so did Senator *




obaidkarki | January 07, 2011 | 2 likes, 0 dislikes

SHUT UP SIT DOWN AND LISTEN I think Bernanke printing money out of thin air so did Senator Sessions


----------



## electronicmaster (8 January 2011)

*Bernanke Uncomfortable with Independent Federal Body to Audit Fed*

*Bernanke Uncomfortable with Independent Federal Body to Audit Fed *



obaidkarki | January 07, 2011 | 2 likes, 0 dislikes

SHUT UP SIT DOWN AND LISTEN: Bernanke Uncomfortable with Independent Federal Body to Audit Fed Books


----------



## electronicmaster (9 January 2011)

*Bob Chapman on the Sovereign Economist 05 Jan 2011*

*Bob Chapman on the Sovereign Economist 05 Jan 2011* 



EconomyMeltdown | January 08, 2011 | 22 likes, 0 dislikes

http://bobchapman.blogspot.com for details

Bob Chapman on the Sovereign Economist 05 Jan 2010


----------



## electronicmaster (9 January 2011)

*THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER SATURDAY, JANUARY 8, 2011 01/08/11 (3) IF*

*THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER
SATURDAY, JANUARY 8, 2011
01/08/11 (3) IF
*

_please see attached._


----------



## electronicmaster (9 January 2011)

*Self Sustaining Recovery and the Great Gold Panic of 2011*

*Self Sustaining Recovery and the Great Gold Panic of 2011*


----------



## electronicmaster (9 January 2011)

*Dr Deagle Show 110105 - TEXE MARRS*

*Dr Deagle Show 110105 - TEXE MARRS*



 urupiper | January 08, 2011 | 15 likes, 0 dislikes

- - - THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL CHANNEL OF THE NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT OR DR. BILL DEAGLE - - -


----------



## electronicmaster (10 January 2011)

*Don't Panic! YouTube Fanatic shoots Congress Woman!* 




FeverIAm | 09 January 2011 | 98 likes, 0 dislikes

Recorded Jan 9, 2010 - 11:45 EST

Be sure to pop by my new blog at http://blog.feveriam.com - I've been writing again =D

Giffords shooting: strange internet trail of 'loner' Jared Lee Loughner, the alleged Tucson 



For links please see:-   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz6flBmQDEM


----------



## electronicmaster (10 January 2011)

*Dr Deagle Show 110107 - EARTH CHANGES AND PREPAREDNESS*

*Dr Deagle Show 110107 - EARTH CHANGES AND PREPAREDNESS*



urupiper | 09 January 2011 | 8 likes, 0 dislikes

- - - THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL CHANNEL OF THE NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT OR DR. BILL DEAGLE - - -


----------



## electronicmaster (11 January 2011)

*MUST WATCH - FINAL WARNINGS REPORT : Economic Precipice Near*

*MUST WATCH - FINAL WARNINGS REPORT : Economic Precipice Near* 




SGTbull07 | 10 January 2011 | 512 likes, 5 dislikes

The debt ceiling issue will never be resolved in a way that restores confidence in the Dollar, and it is the final red alert flashing warning of a system that cannot be repaired.

SHTFplan.com
http://www.shtfplan.com/headline-ne...n-the-brink-of-catastrophic-collapse_01062011

Secretary of the Treasury Letter to Harry Reid
http://www.treasury.gov/connect/blog/Pages/letter.aspx

Steve Quayle
http://www.stevequayle.com/index1.html

Coinflation
http://www.coinflation.com/

Music Courtesy Kevin MacLeod:
Titles: "Dark Times"; Kevin MacLeod (incompetech.com) Licensed under Creative Commons "Attribution 3.0" 

The content in my videos and on the SGTbull07 channel are provided for informational purposes only. Use the information found in my videos as a starting point for conducting your own research and conduct your own due diligence (DD) BEFORE making any significant investing decisions. SGTbull07 assumes all information to be truthful and reliable; however, I cannot and do not warrant or guarantee the accuracy of this information. Thank you.


----------



## white_goodman (14 January 2011)

DB008 said:


> How wrong was he? I suppose with 11 'predictions', you'd have to get some right???
> 
> I have to admit, l take all this stuff with a pinch of salt.
> 
> I'm investing in Silver atm.




what income does silver produce? i wouldnt confuse speculation with investment.


----------



## DB008 (14 January 2011)

white_goodman said:


> what income does silver produce? i wouldnt confuse speculation with investment.




Been trading in and out of the Silver ETF. Buy when it drops, sell when it's high, just like any other stock.


----------



## white_goodman (14 January 2011)

DB008 said:


> Been trading in and out of the Silver ETF. Buy when it drops, sell when it's high, just like any other stock.




thats trading, and the fact that your in and out means that your not married to it, which is good. But its not an investment. I wouldnt buy large holdings of the physical stuff, waste of money imo.


----------



## easylikesunday (14 January 2011)

This bias, yet funny series will squash any conspiracy theories you may have. They cover most of them. Plus they show a lot of boobs in the process 

http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/category/comedy/


----------



## electronicmaster (14 January 2011)

*Dr Deagle Show 110112 - Bob Chapman*

*Dr Deagle Show 110112 - Bob Chapman* 



urupiper | January 13, 2011 | 8 likes, 0 dislikes

- - - THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL CHANNEL OF THE NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT OR DR. BILL DEAGLE - - -


----------



## electronicmaster (14 January 2011)

*Part 3 - Silver Manipulation Explained*

*Part 3 - Silver Manipulation Explained *



MrSilvergoldsilver | January 09, 2011 | 181 likes, 3 dislikes

Get ready for the battle. The next two months will be an opportunity that may never come around again for a long, long time. The Silver manipulation is at its all time peak right now, they are throwing everything they can at it. Take delivery NOW!


----------



## electronicmaster (15 January 2011)

*BANKRUPT BRIBE BULLYTICS: Hillary Snubbed in Abu Dhabi Secrecy in Yemen and Schooling*

*BANKRUPT BRIBE BULLYTICS: Hillary Snubbed in Abu Dhabi Secrecy in Yemen and Schooling *



obaidkarki | January 14, 2011 | 0 likes, 0 dislikes

BANKRUPT BRIBE BULLYTICS: Hillary Snubbed in Abu Dhabi Secrecy in Yemen and Schooling Qatar Activism


----------



## white_goodman (15 January 2011)

*Re: Part 3 - Silver Manipulation Explained*



electronicmaster said:


> *Part 3 - Silver Manipulation Explained *
> Get ready for the battle. The next two months will be an opportunity that may never come around again for a long, long time. The Silver manipulation is at its all time peak right now, they are throwing everything they can at it. Take delivery NOW!




what a tard, its not a naked position, they are fully hedged, look at JPM earnings that will be announced soon and see how buying illiquid assets at record prices goes as an investment plan. These armchair economists are essentially turning all their liquid assets into stup silver coins and plaques, good luck getting rid of it when the price plummets. Why not buy an ETF or spot price if your so in love with it?

The tin hat, end of the world crowd are essentially the same people who made money off selling gas masks after 911. All they are doing is selling fear...


----------



## electronicmaster (15 January 2011)

*Gold Currency*

*Gold Currency *




VictoryIndependence | January 14, 2011 | 66 likes, 1 dislikes

http://www.cslfinancialgroup.net



*Virginia begins to look at alternative currencies in case Fed breaks down*

http://www.examiner.com/finance-exa...t-alternative-currencies-case-fed-breaks-down

_"to study whether the Commonwealth should adopt a currency to serve as an alternative to the currency distributed by the Federal Reserve System in the event of a major breakdown of the Federal Reserve System."_

*Utah proposes gold based system*
http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/home/50949183-76/gold-state-utah-coins.html.csp


----------



## electronicmaster (15 January 2011)

*Re: Part 3 - Silver Manipulation Explained*



white_goodman said:


> what a tard, its not a naked position, they are fully hedged, look at JPM earnings that will be announced soon and see how buying illiquid assets at record prices goes as an investment plan. These armchair economists are essentially turning all their liquid assets into stup silver coins and plaques, good luck getting rid of it when the price plummets. Why not buy an ETF or spot price if your so in love with it?
> 
> The tin hat, end of the world crowd are essentially the same people who made money off selling gas masks after 911. All they are doing is selling fear...





This is a conspiracy thread, so you will see Evil plans/events and and counter conspiracy plans/events here.

Most of the Information that have been posted here helps ready people for the future and a lot of it has come to pass just recently.  

Silver and Gold manipulation is nothing new and posts here in this thread detail why this is.    IMHO all markets are manipulated in all sorts of ways via the justices system, Copy rights and lefts, Trade Marks and of course illegal Monopoly by corporations and governments.

Now we are witnessing the very back bone of the worlds economy braking up (Banking and Currency system itself) in to little peace's, forming a New World Order that will make a lot of issues for everyone.

It is always good to be ready for the worst during these times.  And as you have seen, it is all getting worse month after month.

All videos posted here are for information purposes only, it is up to you to do your own research to see or dispel the bigger picture.

They say the name of the game is control, and so far... this is true.

So welcome and enjoy


----------



## electronicmaster (15 January 2011)

*Global Opposition to New Order Bolsheviks Jan 11 2011*

*Global Opposition to New Order Bolsheviks Jan 11 2011*



TheBobChapmanChannel | January 14, 2011 | 12 likes, 1 dislikes

Advanced Discussion - Bob Chapman


----------



## electronicmaster (15 January 2011)

*U.S. economy, inflation, China, euro, gold *



SchiffReport | January 14, 2011 | 93 likes, 1 dislikes

Schiff Report Video Blog Jan. 14th 2011


----------



## electronicmaster (15 January 2011)

*JP MORGAN PROFITS. SOROS INVESTS $64M. IN GOLD IN LAST QUARTER*

*JP MORGAN PROFITS. SOROS INVESTS $64M. IN GOLD IN LAST QUARTER* 



GuildF40 | January 14, 2011 | 39 likes, 0 dislikes

SOROS $64 (ANNOYING POP UP) LINK
http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/101...latinum-palladium-rhodium-precious-metals.htm

SILVER NEWS LINK
http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...-When.aspx?langue=en&article=3290965406G10020

JP MORGAN PROFITS LINK

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/money/ar...profits-beat-forecasts.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

USA SHIP 85% DOPE LINK
http://presscore.ca/2011/?p=753

SHILLBASHER COMMENTS VID
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU_B3ObDTjs

PERSONAL TO GOOGLE NOTE I AM NOT A TERRORIST


----------



## white_goodman (16 January 2011)

*Re: Part 3 - Silver Manipulation Explained*



electronicmaster said:


> Silver and Gold manipulation is nothing new and posts here in this thread detail why this is.    IMHO all markets are manipulated in all sorts of ways via the justices system, Copy rights and lefts, Trade Marks and of course illegal Monopoly by corporations and governments.
> 
> Now we are witnessing the very back bone of the worlds economy braking up (Banking and Currency system itself) in to little peace's, forming a New World Order that will make a lot of issues for everyone.
> 
> It is always good to be ready for the worst during these times.  And as you have seen, it is all getting worse month after month.




the manipulation in gold and silver is getting all these brain dead morons buying at the high, look how incestuous and irrational the crowd is, the thought of it going down hasnt even entered their tiny little minds. Its funny how after every world crisis that it seems the worlds going to end...

i take little bits of info here or there from this thread, but look at the quality of the crop of morons on these youtube things...this is who you take investment advice from?


----------



## electronicmaster (16 January 2011)

*Re: Part 3 - Silver Manipulation Explained*



white_goodman said:


> the manipulation in gold and silver is getting all these brain dead morons buying at the high, look how incestuous and irrational the crowd is, the thought of it going down hasnt even entered their tiny little minds. Its funny how after every world crisis that it seems the worlds going to end...
> 
> i take little bits of info here or there from this thread, but look at the quality of the crop of morons on these youtube things...this is who you take investment advice from?





Who do you really trust with your money these days?


----------



## electronicmaster (16 January 2011)

*JP Morgan Wins: CFTC Position Limits Do Not Apply*

*JP Morgan Wins: CFTC Position Limits Do Not Apply*




 stellaconcepts | January 15, 2011 | 156 likes, 6 dislikes

Gold:Silver Report : http://www.theinsidetrader.com/goldsi...

Brisbane Floods:
http://www.youtube.com/ozstellaconcepts/

JP Morgan Wins: CFTC Position Limits Do Not Apply

http://www.chrismartenson.com/print/50663


----------



## electronicmaster (16 January 2011)

*Bernanke: i am not monetising , "we do not print money" sleight of hands*

*Bernanke: i am not monetising , "we do not print money" sleight of hands *



marcchabotyt | January 15, 2011 | 22 likes, 0 dislikes

Jim Puplava responds to calls about Bernanke monetising, money printing
recorded on January 15th 2011


----------



## electronicmaster (16 January 2011)

*Bob Chapman on Global Opposition to New Order Bolsheviks Radio January 11, 2011*

*Bob Chapman on Global Opposition to New Order Bolsheviks Radio January 11, 2011 *



EconomyMeltdown | January 15, 2011 | 22 likes, 2 dislikes

courtesy of http://www.blogtalkradio.com/gonob for more Bob Chapman's interviews go to http://bobchapman.blogspot.com


----------



## electronicmaster (16 January 2011)

*David Morgan on the Financial Sense News hour 14 Jan 2011*

*David Morgan on the Financial Sense News hour 14 Jan 2011 *



EconomyMeltdown | January 15, 2011 | 27 likes, 0 dislikes

http://gold-silver-market.blogspot.com/ for details

Silver: the green metal; precious metals most likely to top in first half of the year


----------



## Dowdy (16 January 2011)

*Re: Part 3 - Silver Manipulation Explained*



white_goodman said:


> the manipulation in gold and silver is getting all these brain dead morons buying at the high, look how incestuous and irrational the crowd is, the thought of it going down hasnt even entered their tiny little minds. Its funny how after every world crisis that it seems the worlds going to end...
> 
> i take little bits of info here or there from this thread, but look at the quality of the crop of morons on these youtube things...this is who you take investment advice from?




Maybe because those so called morons have been right up to this point. 
I'm talking about Peter Schiff, Max Keiser, Marc Faber, Ron Paul etc - you know, the type of people who think the world is doomed if we keep continuing on the same path. 
The ones who were/are laughed at when they're on TV getting interviewed by the mainstream brainwashed idiots. They've been telling everything to buy gold years ago while the mainstream was telling is was at a peak at $600/800/1000/1200/1400...


So who do you get your investment advice from?


----------



## electronicmaster (16 January 2011)

*THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER SATURDAY, JANUARY 15, 2011 01/15/11 (5) IF*

*THE INTERNATIONAL FORECASTER
SATURDAY, JANUARY 15, 2011
01/15/11 (5) IF*

*Please see attached*


----------



## electronicmaster (16 January 2011)

*Dr Deagle Show 110113 - TIM ALEXANDER - WORLD NEWS ANALYSIS*

*Dr Deagle Show 110113 - TIM ALEXANDER - WORLD NEWS ANALYSIS* 



urupiper | January 14, 2011 | 3 likes, 0 dislikes

- - - THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL CHANNEL OF THE NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT OR DR. BILL DEAGLE - - -

NUTRIMEDICAL REPORT SHOW Thursday January 13th, 2011 -- Hour Three - Tim Alexander - News Anchor for LiveStream.com/TheNutriMedicalReportShow News Analysis Reports & Blog -- www.EuropeBusines.Blogspot.com


----------



## electronicmaster (17 January 2011)

*us-mint-reports-unprecedented-buying-spree-physical-silver*

*us-mint-reports-unprecedented-buying-spree-physical-silver*

http://www.zerohedge.com

http://www.zerohedge.com/article/us-mint-reports-unprecedented-buying-spree-physical-silver




> *Submitted by Tyler Durden on 01/13/2011 14:23 -0500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## electronicmaster (17 January 2011)

*$28 Should Hold on Silver, After Final Move Down*

*$28 Should Hold on Silver, After Final Move Down*

http://kingworldnews.com

http://kingworldnews.com/kingworldnews/KWN_DailyWeb/Entries/2011/1/14_$28_Should_Hold_on_Silver,_After_Final_Move_Down.html

*With gold and silver continuing the longer process of digesting the 2011 move higher, many traders are looking for a final down move to put in a bottom.  One trader out of London commented, “The physical market is still extraordinarily tight here.  Somewhere around the $28 area there should be a firm base as there is tremendous physical demand in that zone.”

“Any attempt for the bears to push it lower from $28 should run into strong headwinds. While some of the longer-term shorts would like to see lower prices, the demand in the physical market has been enormous, so despite the pullback, silver remains a buy.”*

Read the rest in the URL provided )


----------



## electronicmaster (17 January 2011)

*Lindsey Williams Returns: Get Ready for $5 a Gallon Gasoline! - Alex Jones Tv (Sunday*

*Lindsey Williams Returns: Get Ready for $5 a Gallon Gasoline! - Alex Jones Tv (Sunday Edition)*



From: TheAlexJonesChannel | January 16, 2011  | 314 views

On this Sunday edition of the Alex Jones Show, Alex talks with longtime Alaska oil reserves expert Lindsey Williams, author of The Energy Non-Crisis. In December, Williams told Jones he'd learned recently from two of this longtime friends, both retired top executives of major oil producers, that the price of crude oil is slated to move to $150-200 per barrel soon. Alex also talks about the Stuxnet malware revelations, confronts the latest news, and takes you calls.
http://www.infowars.com/
http://www.prisonplanet.tv/


----------



## electronicmaster (18 January 2011)

*THE RULING CLASS VS LIBERTY : a SGTbull07 Micro Doc*

*THE RULING CLASS VS LIBERTY : a SGTbull07 Micro Doc *



SGTbull07 | 17 January 2011 | 422 likes, 3 dislikes

The precious metals paper ponzi will collapse suddenly and with little warning.

Music Courtesy Kevin MacLeod:
Titles: "Enter the Maze", "Dragon & Toast"; Kevin MacLeod (incompetech.com) Licensed under Creative Commons "Attribution 3.0" http://creativecommons.org/licenses/b...

The content in my videos and on the SGTbull07 channel are provided for informational purposes only. Use the information found in my videos as a starting point for conducting your own research and conduct your own due diligence (DD) BEFORE making any significant investing decisions. SGTbull07 assumes all information to be truthful and reliable; however, I cannot and do not warrant or guarantee the accuracy of this information. Thank you.
Category:


----------



## electronicmaster (18 January 2011)

*2011 currency collapse first EU then USD once New World Oil currency is accepted*

*2011 currency collapse first EU then USD once New World Oil currency is accepted*




connectingdots1 | January 17, 2011 | 2 likes, 0 dislikes

2011 currency collapse first EU then USD once New World Oil currency is accepted part2....Uploaded (processing, please wait)

As you can see from the charts and article in videos, smart mo... As you can see from the charts and article in videos, smart money has been jumping into silver bullion. The first two weeks of January set new all time sales records in fact even beating the Top 9 months in 2010 !! DON'T HESITATE...BUY SOME PHYSICAL SILVER NOW...BEFORE THE PRICE TAKES OFF AGAIN AT THE END OF JANUARY. ...WE WILL SEE BIG MOVES COMING UP SO LOAD UP NOW !


----------



## white_goodman (18 January 2011)

*Re: Part 3 - Silver Manipulation Explained*



Dowdy said:


> Maybe because those so called morons have been right up to this point.
> I'm talking about Peter Schiff, Max Keiser, Marc Faber, Ron Paul etc - you know, the type of people who think the world is doomed if we keep continuing on the same path.
> The ones who were/are laughed at when they're on TV getting interviewed by the mainstream brainwashed idiots. They've been telling everything to buy gold years ago while the mainstream was telling is was at a peak at $600/800/1000/1200/1400...
> 
> ...




the same Peter Schiff who lost 60-80% in client funds during the GFC? what a guru...
How brave of him with other peoples money


----------



## electronicmaster (18 January 2011)

*Re: Part 3 - Silver Manipulation Explained*



white_goodman said:


> the same Peter Schiff who lost 60-80% in client funds during the GFC? what a guru...
> How brave of him with other peoples money




They made that money back a long a long time ago and now are in profit.   The GFC was a planed inside trading take down, so I don't know why this should count.


----------



## electronicmaster (19 January 2011)

*THE DOLLAR CRISIS - Mike Maloney & Richard Duncan*

*THE DOLLAR CRISIS - Mike Maloney & Richard Duncan*




GoldMikeMaloney | 18 January 2011 | 121 likes, 1 dislikes

http://www.goldsilver.com Richard Duncan has written two of the greatest books on our global economy, 'The Dollar Crisis' and "The Corruption Of Capitalism'. Richard has drawn up some concrete steps that he believes the USA must take immediately in order to steady the ship and pave the way for future sustainable growth. Do we have time?
Part 2 and 3 to follow.

Please check out Richard's blog at http://www.richardduncaneconomics.com


----------



## white_goodman (20 January 2011)

*Re: Part 3 - Silver Manipulation Explained*



electronicmaster said:


> They made that money back a long a long time ago and now are in profit.   The GFC was a planed inside trading take down, so I don't know why this should count.




planned inside trading take down?

anyone that is sitting 80% down on their accounts and has no exit strategy and marries their point of view is dangerous and simply he got lucky.Imagine how much better the would have been if he hadnt of been stubborn and got them out at reasonable prices and rebought...  Read Soros' book, gives you an idea what a real money manager does.


----------



## electronicmaster (20 January 2011)

*David Rockefeller confronted at Chilean Airport during vacations (ENG/SPA) *



NWNoticias | 17 January 2011 | 3,044 likes, 138 dislikes

Together with his good-old friend Agustin Edwards Eastman, Mr. Rockefeller takes a quick vacation almost every year in the south of Chile. Both are well known for working with the CIA during the 1973 coup against Salvador Allende and manipulating public opinion through a newspaper called "El Mercurio". Edwards is also known for being a descendant of (chilean elitist) AgustÃ­n Edwards McClure, who served as President of the League of Nations from 1922-23.


----------



## electronicmaster (20 January 2011)

*Re: Part 3 - Silver Manipulation Explained*



white_goodman said:


> planned inside trading take down?
> 
> anyone that is sitting 80% down on their accounts and has no exit strategy and marries their point of view is dangerous and simply he got lucky.Imagine how much better the would have been if he hadnt of been stubborn and got them out at reasonable prices and rebought...  Read Soros' book, gives you an idea what a real money manager does.




Yea, money management is important.   Perhaps the investors did not want this option


----------



## electronicmaster (20 January 2011)

*LaRouchePAC Lyndon LaRouche gives LPAC Weekly Report 1-19-2011*



laroucheyouth | 19 January 2011 | 0 likes, 0 dislikes

LPAC Weekly Report by Lyndon LaRouche.


----------



## electronicmaster (20 January 2011)

*Gold standard now supported by Alan Greenspan the person who help destroy USD*

*Gold standard now supported by Alan Greenspan the person who help destroy USD* 



connectingdots1 | 19 January 2011 | 16 likes, 0 dislikes

Former Federal Reserve chairman Alan Greenspan discusses his distaste for the very central bank he reigned for 2 decades.


----------



## DB008 (20 January 2011)

*Lindsey Williams Returns: China Owns The United States - Alex Jones Tv 1/5 
*



Lindsey Williams, crunch time is very close now.


----------



## electronicmaster (22 January 2011)

*Jordan Maxwell - Close Encounters and other stories : A Project Avalon Interview with*

*Jordan Maxwell - Close Encounters and other stories : A Project Avalon Interview with Bill Ryan* 



AlphaZebra | May 24, 2010 | 573 likes, 27 dislikes

I recently had the great privilege of talking with Jordan Maxwell, fresh after our May 2010 visit to the Vatican, about some of his personal stories and experiences - some of which are astonishing by any standards. One or two he had told in his September 2009 Interview with Project Camelot, but the majority are new. He has shared these with the public before.

There's nothing here about the workings of the Illuminati or the New World Order. Instead you'll be watching Jordan presenting a series of extraordinary and fascinating personal experiences - any one of which would be significant to most people watching this video - but Jordan has MANY. Kick back and enjoy the presentation. Much of this is new material. NOT to be missed.

http://projectavalon.net
http://jordanmaxwell.com
bill@projectavalon.net


----------



## Dowdy (22 January 2011)

white_goodman said:


> the same Peter Schiff who lost 60-80% in client funds during the GFC? what a guru...
> How brave of him with other peoples money




yeah. that's right. It was 2 years ago

But go back a few months and it's the same Peter Schiff who made his clients record profits - some up over 100%


----------



## electronicmaster (23 January 2011)

*Gold & silver's manipulation,when to buy silver and G.W. Bush's future?*

*Gold & silver's manipulation,when to buy silver and G.W. Bush's future?....adults only *



connectingdots1 | January 22, 2011 | 14 likes, 0 dislikes


----------



## electronicmaster (23 January 2011)

*ASP MOVIE OUT SOON!!*

*ASP MOVIE OUT SOON!! *




AustralianinfoWars | January 22, 2011 | 8 likes, 0 dislikes

The "Australian Sovereignty Party" A documentary based on the banking system in Australia, and the rest of the world. A documentary exploring the secrets that banks don't want you to know about fractional reserve lending, monetisation of debt, and how the Australian Parliament has always had the power to create debt-free money (pusuant to section 51 of our federal Constitution) to pay for public works, infrastructure, pension, and many other necessities...

The full-length documentary 'Billions for the Bankers: Debts for the People' will be rolled out by the end of February to early March. It's time to take the power back, and to take control of our government back! WE are the government! Don't ever forget it!


----------



## DB008 (23 January 2011)

http://kingworldnews.com/kingworldnews/KWN_DailyWeb/Entries/2011/1/21_James_Turk_-_Silver_in_Backwardation,_Set_to_Explode.html

*James Turk - Silver in Backwardation, Set to Explode*



> James Turk has alerted King World News that silver is in backwardation.  Turk spoke with KWN saying, “Silver is in backwardation which is an extremely important development.  Most are aware that when backwardation occurs, the spot price is higher than the futures price.  Backwardation happens regularly in most commodities, but it is rare in the precious metals.”
> 
> 
> Turk continues:
> ...


----------



## white_goodman (24 January 2011)

Dowdy said:


> yeah. that's right. It was 2 years ago
> 
> But go back a few months and it's the same Peter Schiff who made his clients record profits - some up over 100%




$100 - 80% = $20 + 100% = $40....


----------



## electronicmaster (24 January 2011)

*DHS paranoid propaganda press has begun....hide your cash and don't wear black?*

*DHS paranoid propaganda press has begun....hide your cash and don't wear black?*





connectingdots1 | 23 January 2011 | 16 likes, 6 dislikes

Great just what we needed, a bunch of wanna be DHS agents going around checking people out after watching this piece of paranoid propaganda crap....let me know if you see this on TV in the USA as I live in Canada.
mirrored from "DHS Police State Propaganda: Stasi Hotel Spies "

http://www.youtube.com/user/Federaljacktube3


----------



## electronicmaster (24 January 2011)

*G20 Protest Assult and Arrest footage of WeAreChange*

*G20 Protest Assult and Arrest footage of WeAreChange*


----------



## electronicmaster (24 January 2011)

*Confronting David Rockefeller - Sunday Update*

*Confronting David Rockefeller - Sunday Update*



corbettreport | 23 January 2011 | 241 likes, 5 dislikes

Sunday update is a public service of The Corbett Report podcast.

http://www.corbettreport.com

SOURCES AND DOCUMENTATION:

Rockefeller confronted in Chile:
http://ur1.ca/2zmz0

Matias Rojas on The Corbett Report:
http://ur1.ca/2zmz3

Rockefeller and the FTAA
http://ur1.ca/17hcs

Information on Rockefeller funding of eugenics laboratories
http://ur1.ca/2zmzl

Rockefeller funding of German Nazi eugenics
http://ur1.ca/d1qw

Rockefeller founds the Population Council
http://ur1.ca/2zn05

John D. III appoints the founder of the American Eugenics Society to head the Population council
http://ur1.ca/2zn0k

Rockefeller-Funded Anti-Fertility Vaccine Coordinated by WHO
http://ur1.ca/2zn0v

Details on WHO vaccines laced with hCG
http://ur1.ca/2zn1a

David Rockefeller speaks about population control
http://ur1.ca/2zn1x

Elite Billionaires meet in Secret
http://ur1.ca/2zn24

David Rockefeller's obituary for Chairman Mao
http://ur1.ca/2zn2d

Rockefeller confronted by We Are Change
http://ur1.ca/2zn2p

Rockefeller confronted by Sovereign Independent
http://ur1.ca/2zn2w

Special report on Bilderberg 2010 (including Rockefeller confrontation)
http://ur1.ca/2zn39


----------



## electronicmaster (25 January 2011)

*Webcast 01.22.2011 State of the Union*



laroucheyouth | 23 January 2011 | 16 likes, 2 dislikes

State of the Union


----------



## electronicmaster (25 January 2011)

*Peter Schiff Inflationary Nightmare Coming January 24, 2011*

*Peter Schiff Inflationary Nightmare Coming January 24, 2011* 



PeterSchiffChannel | 24 January 2011 | 154 likes, 2 dislikes

go to http://peterschiffchannel.blogspot.com for details

Peter Schiff Inflationary Nightmare Coming January 24, 2011


----------



## electronicmaster (25 January 2011)

*TSA police in Nazi uniforms loose court decision on January 21st and ALL charges cleared* 



connectingdots1 | 24 January 2011 | 40 likes, 0 dislikes

On January 21, a jury cleared Mocek of all misdemeanor charges. "I feel good that we had police and TSA on record saying that you don't have to show ID to fly and that you can use a camera at the airport," Mocek told KOBTV 4 in Albuquerque.

According to Edward Hasbrouck, founder of the Identity Project, a nonprofit organization that "builds public awareness about the effects of ID requirements on fundamental rights," Mocek's case marks the first time anyone has ever challenged the TSA's authority to question and detain travelers, Seattle Weekly reported on January 19.

"[TSA] wants people to show ID and submit to a search and groping, but there's no legal basis for most of this," Hasbrouck said. "The TSA relies fundamentally on intimidation. The ultimate threat is 'We'll call the local police.' And when they're called in, they don't say 'We don't see a crime here.' They get that person out of there."


Mocek is a software developer and civil liberties advocate. He was in New Mexico in November of 2009 to attend the International Drug Policy Reform Conference on behalf of the Cannabis Defense Coalition.

Visible and audible the video are Mocek, Albuquerque Airport Police Department officers Robert F. "Bobby" Dilley (116), Landrow "Wiggy" Wiggins (137), and Julio A. De La PeÃ±a (135), and TSA staff LTSO Jonathon Breedon, TSM Gerald Romero, STSO Anthony M. Schreiner, Greg Martinez, and BDO Laura Moots.

According to Edward Hasbrouck, founder of the Identity Project, a nonprofit organization that "builds public awareness about the effects of ID requirements on fundamental rights," Mocek's case marks the first time anyone has ever challenged the TSA's authority to question and detain travelers, Seattle Weekly reported on January 19.

Phil Mocek of Seattle was told by TSA goons and police at the Albuquerque Airport on November 15, 2009, that he did not have the right to use a video camera in a public space outside a TSA Gestapo zone. He was also told that when goons ask him for ID, he must comply or the police will be called. Mocek was arrested for disorderly conduct and concealing his identity.


Mocek was represented by Nancy Hollander, a New Mexico defense attorney known for representing two Guantanamo Bay detainees. Hollander argued that Mocek did not conceal his identity because his name was on his boarding pass.


"Know Your Rights When Talking to Police Officers "

http://policecrimes.com/police.html



MIRRORED FROM PoliceCrimes.com
http://www.youtube.com/user/policecrimedotcom


----------



## electronicmaster (26 January 2011)

*Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading Jan 24 2011*

*Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading Jan 24 2011* 




DollarFall | January 25, 2011 | 4 likes, 0 dislikes

Bob Chapman on Discount Gold and Silver Trading Jan 24 2011


----------



## DB008 (26 January 2011)

Some news on Silver and it's current drop.

http://kingworldnews.com/kingworldnews/KWN_DailyWeb/Entries/2011/1/26_London_Trader_-_Big_Money_Lined_Up_To_Buy_Gold_%26_Silver.html



> London Trader - Big Money Lined Up To Buy Gold & Silver
> 
> Ahead of the World Economic Forum at Davos we have seen gold and silver under pressure.  One trader out of London commented, “It appears certain interests are trying to give the appearance of technical weakness, so all of the banks have sold.  That tells me we are at a bottom because they are always wrong in their call.  Remember they are telling their clients to sell here, and they are on the other side of the trade.”
> 
> ...


----------



## electronicmaster (27 January 2011)

*Massive Egyptian protest clashes in Cairo with scared Police who resort to firing ove*

*Massive Egyptian protest clashes in Cairo with scared Police who resort to firing overhead shots *



connectingdots1 | 26 January 2011 | 19 likes, 0 dislikes

Egyptian police fired tear gas early Wednesday on thousands of protesters in Cairo, as three people died during unprecedented nationwide rallies seeking to end President Hosni Mubarak's 30-year rule.

The "day of anger" on Tuesday was inspired by Tunisia's uprising which rang the death knell for veteran strongman Zine El Abidine Ben Ali this month, forcing him to flee the country after 23 years in power.

In Egypt two demonstrators, Ahmed Soliman Gaber and Mustafa Ragab, died in the port city of Suez in clashes between police and demonstrators, medical officials told AFP.

Policeman Ahmed Aziz died from his wounds in Cairo, where thousands gathered in central Tahrir Square, home to several government buildings, a security official said. No details were provided on the circumstances of the deaths.

In several cities, including Cairo and Suez, police fired tear gas at protesters, who responded by throwing rocks.

"Mubarak get lost," "Bread, liberty, dignity," and "We will follow Tunisia," the demonstrators chanted.

The protests were considered the largest and most significant since riots over bread subsidies shook the Arab world's most populous nation in 1977.

Despite some 20,000 to 30,000 police being deployed in central Cairo, thousands of demonstrators marched to Tahrir Square, where they chanted in unison: "The people want the ouster of the regime."


Mirrored from http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUxmWzFHkyw


----------



## electronicmaster (27 January 2011)

*Globe cooling faster than anticipated*

*Globe cooling faster than anticipated and to continue over next 20-30 years says accuweather.com*



connectingdots1 | 26 January 2011 | 83 likes, 0 dislikes

Joe Bastardi of accuweather.com explains that the Earth is cooling far faster than anticipated and that he can find no analogue to current weather patterns.

this video was mirrored from http://www.youtube.com/user/888Quetzalcoatl888


" Blizzards in USA for decades during mini ice age predicts Astrophysicist-Meteorologist "

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BaeauWtZ74


----------



## electronicmaster (31 January 2011)

*JP Morgan is UNSINKABLE - no silver short positions : Jim Puplava Kathryn Derbes*

*JP Morgan is UNSINKABLE - no silver short positions : Jim Puplava Kathryn Derbes*



marcchabotyt | 30 January 2011 | 30 likes, 2 dislikes

Jim Puplava and Kathryn Derbes came close to call Max Keiser a liar and say that JP Morgan Chase has no such silver short positions.
buy silver crash jp morgan : Max Keiser
recorded on January 29th 2011


----------



## electronicmaster (31 January 2011)

*W O R L D W I D E : r E V O L U T I O N [ f i x ]*

W O R L D W I D E : r E V O L U T I O N [ f i x ] 



SGTbull07 | 30 January 2011 | 291 likes, 1 dislikes

The world wakes, the slave masters tremble.

Fixed sound bite of the man at 2:55 who says "Whether you are a Christian, whether you are a Muslim, whether you are an Atheist..."




Credit to tshaaban88. Another human being who's had enough.
http://youtube.com/tshaaban88

FAIR USE NOTICE: The material on this channel is provided solely for educational and informational purposes. It may contain copyrighted material, the use of which has not been specifically authorized by the copyright owner. Infringement of copyright is not intended. The material is made available to help educate people about health related issues. It is believed that this constitutes a 'FAIR USE' of any such copyrighted material as provided for in Title 17, section 107 of the US Copyright Law. The material is distributed without profit to those who would like to use such material for research and educational purposes.

Egyptian Army joins Protesters against Riot Police Not All Are Drones defending HighCrimes: http://youtube.com/watch?v=dJ5hGvhSaEo


LIVE FEED: http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/

"Into the Fire" by Thirteen Senses

Muisc credit to Kevin MacLeod:
Constancy
Dragon and Toast


----------



## white_goodman (1 February 2011)

*Re: JP Morgan is UNSINKABLE - no silver short positions : Jim Puplava Kathryn Derbes*



electronicmaster said:


> *JP Morgan is UNSINKABLE - no silver short positions : Jim Puplava Kathryn Derbes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





spot the crackpot pushing his own agenda


----------



## electronicmaster (1 February 2011)

*Egyptian Revolution - The World Calls for Peace #Egypt #peace*

*Egyptian Revolution - The World Calls for Peace #Egypt #peace *



*Egypt's Battle of the Bridge*


----------



## robusta (5 February 2011)

A great explanation of the American bank bailouts here


http://www.zerohedge.com/article/st...bears-explain-banker-bailouts-and-screwing-am


----------



## DB008 (8 February 2011)

*KWN Source - Expect Massive Chinese Gold Buying Using GLD*




> http://kingworldnews.com/kingworldnews/KWN_DailyWeb/Entries/2011/2/7_KWN_Source_-_Expect_Massive_Chinese_Gold_Buying_Using_GLD.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DB008 (10 February 2011)

*Perth Mint Out of 100 Ounce Silver Bars for at least 6 Weeks*

http://kingworldnews.com/kingworldnews/KWN_DailyWeb/Entries/2011/2/10_Perth_Mint_Out_of_100_Ounce_Silver_Bars_for_at_least_6_Weeks.html



> King World News has verified with the Perth Mint that they have run out of 100 ounce silver bars and they are not slated to be available again until the end of March.  As of the close Thursday, 100 ounce silver bars were still unavailable at ScotiaMocatta as well.
> KWN also reached out to one of the largest dealers in Australia where Peter August of ABC Melbourne stated, “Pamp was just approached by an unnamed Swiss bank and solicited for their entire one kilo silver production ongoing.  They said, “Because of the high demand, we’ll take everything you’ve got in one kilo silver bars ongoing.” Peter August went on to say, “We already have a month’s wait for the silver we are buying and it’s getting much harder to find.”
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DB008 (17 February 2011)

*Turk - Massive Short Squeeze in Silver, Gold to Hit New Highs*

http://kingworldnews.com/kingworldnews/KWN_DailyWeb/Entries/2011/2/16_Turk_-_Massive_Short_Squeeze_in_Silver,_Gold_to_Hit_New_Highs.html










> With gold recently strengthening and silver attacking multi-decade highs, today King World News interviewed James Turk out of Germany.  Turk commented, “Eric, there are a lot of stories making the rounds talking about silver hedging.  People should not be scared by them.  When you actually analyze it and consider what is happening, the implications are bullish for silver.”
> Turk continues:




http://kingworldnews.com/kingworldnews/KWN_DailyWeb/Entries/2011/2/16_Turk_-_Massive_Short_Squeeze_in_Silver,_Gold_to_Hit_New_Highs.html


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 February 2011)

Hi Danny boy, isn't that supply demand balancing nuances as a cycle plays out? Where is the conspiracy?


----------



## DB008 (18 February 2011)

Hi Snake,
l was going to post the last few Silver replies in the Silver - Commodities forum, but it can't really be taken for fact.

There is a conspiracy around Silver in the fact that JP Morgan is/has been suppressing the price because they have huge Short Silver Positions. There is huge demand with countries like India and China buying futures/options and actually wanting to take delivery of the product at expiration; yet COMEX is having difficulty getting their hands on the product for the clients. Or so 'they' say.


----------



## explod (18 February 2011)

DB008 said:


> Hi Snake,
> l was going to post the last few Silver replies in the Silver - Commodities forum, but it can't really be taken for fact.
> 
> There is a conspiracy around Silver in the fact that JP Morgan is/has been suppressing the price because they have huge Short Silver Positions. There is huge demand with countries like India and China buying futures/options and actually wanting to take delivery of the product at expiration; yet COMEX is having difficulty getting their hands on the product for the clients. Or so 'they' say.




Conspire, is to make a plan to do something between one or more.   The correct word/s in this case ought to be theory or rumour.

With a bit of net research you will find and I believe the huge short positions by the Bullion Banks are a fact and they are now being squeezed.   Understand they are also buying forward production from miners years ahead of production.  Starting to sound like the old Enron who put asset values on new ideas that had not even been tested.  The ideas did not work so they went broke, or the poor suckers that put thier money in did, the CEO's etc paid themselves handsomely first.

Would be good to discuss further "where lies the truth?'


----------



## DB008 (24 February 2011)

Alex Jones on current affairs with James Corbett

*James Corbett: The Nwo's Eugenics, Social Engineering Plan for Global Domination Revealed 1/2 *

Part 1


Part 2


----------



## DB008 (6 March 2011)

Following Alex Jones and you sometimes start to think that it's all a load of BS.....

*The Alex Jones Show 3/04/11: TSA to Takeover The Streets of America with High Powered Scanners! *


Then you get the public posting this....

*Police State Update: TSA Pat Downs, Bag Searches AFTER Passengers Get Off Trains *




NWO anyone??????????


----------



## DB008 (6 March 2011)

More on 9/11. WTC 7


*Face to Face with Dr. Niels Harrit: "There is no doubt that this building was taken down in a controlled demolition..."*

[video=vimeo;20574556]http://www.vimeo.com/20574556[/video]


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 March 2011)

I was thinking the current Google search page with the masked man (CIA agent) on it represented assisting in the overthrow of dictators (toppling of pillars/foundations).


----------



## DB008 (9 March 2011)

*Michael Tsarion - Architects of Control Program 1 part 1 of 16(480p)*


----------



## electronicmaster (28 March 2011)

*$60 SILVER, DEFAULT, MINING SHARES TO SOAR*

*Bob Chapman*




Uploaded by SGTbull07 on Mar 26, 2011

The Dollar is doomed, you should be in gold and silver.


Check out:
http://sgtreport.com/

Adrian Douglas
https://marketforceanalysis.com/

The content in my videos and on the SGTbull07 channel are provided for informational purposes only. Use the information found in my videos as a starting point for conducting your own research and conduct your own due diligence (DD) BEFORE making any significant investing decisions. SGTbull07 assumes all information to be truthful and reliable; however, I cannot and do not warrant or guarantee the accuracy of this information. Thank you.


----------



## nukz (2 April 2011)

Came across this before if you follow the chain some of the others are quite interesting.


----------



## DB008 (21 April 2011)

Here is an interesting one for all iPhone users....

iPhone Tracking Discussion


----------



## DB008 (12 May 2011)

Not so much conspiracy, but more a 'think tank group' that is trying to put the pieces together and form a clearer picture of global events and what it all means. I'll subscribe to this one and post 'em as they come out. 
   Could be an interesting and beneficial, but hey; it's been know that monkeys throwing darts at a copy of the stocks in the Wall Street Journal have outperformed fund managers before....

*Version 1.1.mov *


----------



## awg (18 May 2011)

Not so much a conspiracy theory, more a question.

All 4 major banks suffer critical systems failure within a few months

Is it possible that their systems are under sustained criminal hacker attack?

If I was a criminal syndicate of professional computer hackers, wouldnt it make sense to go hardest for the biggest money?

That would be major banks or financial institutions

They have demonstrated what can be done with Sony.

I read something that suggested that this may be the case

My understanding of the procedure adopted by systems managers is to bring the system down if something is occuring which they dont understand, I believe that Telstra engineers did cut all input to Australia about 2 years ago, due to suspected security compromise


----------



## DB008 (18 May 2011)

awg said:


> All 4 major banks suffer critical systems failure within a few months.
> 
> Is it possible that their systems are under sustained criminal hacker attack?




YES.



awg said:


> I read something that suggested that this may be the case



Article/source would be good awg.



(OT; I also posted on ASF how China was hacking into RIO/BHP/FMG around the time BHP was looking at a RIO takeover and the Stern Hu case was all unfolding. 

4 Corners, 19/04/10 - "Chinese Whispers". Scarey...)


----------



## LifeChoices (20 May 2011)




----------



## DB008 (22 May 2011)

*AIPAC 101 ”” What Every American Should Know*


----------



## DB008 (22 May 2011)

Can't remember if l've posted this picture before.







And Video to follow...


----------



## DB008 (30 July 2011)

9/11: Explosive Evidence - Experts Speak Out, Trailer; AE911Truth.org, 9/11/11 DVD


----------



## LifeChoices (30 July 2011)




----------



## tigerboi (19 October 2011)

*alex jones mega rant at nwo!!!i love this guy*

mega rant at the globalist scum selling us out...love it..


----------



## DB008 (28 October 2012)

Been a while since l've posted in the conspiracy thread. 

How's this one for size? Found on the net, copied and shamelessly pasted.



> *Major Banks, Governmental Officials and Their Comrade Capitalists Targets of Spire Law Group, LLP's Racketeering and Money Laundering Lawsuit Seeking Return of $43 Trillion to the United States Treasury*
> 
> http://cc.bingj.com/cache.aspx?q=http%3a%2f%2fwww.cnbc.com%2fid%2f49555671%2f&d=27022789364354710&mkt=en-US&setlang=en-US&w=507a8a4e,11426219





Yesterday at 2pm, CNBC acts as the only mainstream news outlet to upload a release over a new lawsuit claiming evidence of the Federal government and top US banks colluding to launder 43 trillion dollars, enough to pay off the entire US debt almost 3 times over.

http://www.cnbc.com/id/49555671/ (edit: they deleted the page, here it is: CNBC cached page) and screenshot
3 and a half hours later that same day (reported on today), the daughters of the executive of CNBC’s digital division (read: their website) are both killed by the family's nanny who was supposedly “a very nice woman”, “very religious”, and “has always been very, very stable”. http://www.kvue.com/news/176007461.html






(Marketwatch (read: WSJ) also has the same article)


----------



## DB008 (14 November 2012)

Missed this thread. LOL. I wonder what happened to electronicmaster????


How's this one for size????


*Mistress of CIA head Petraeus' says that the Libyan attack on the Benghazi Annex which killed Ambassador Stevens was because it operated as a secret prison.*


----------



## DB008 (15 November 2012)

*Dude tells CNN a UFO is visiting Denver each day, shows them video. Skeptical CNN camera crew shows up and films same UFO, at same time.*

http://edition.cnn.com/video/?/video/us/2012/11/13/co-ufo-sightings-in-denver.kdvr


----------



## bellenuit (17 January 2013)

OMG, the conspiracy nutters are at it again.  This time they are suggesting that the Sandy Hook shooting was a hoax, presumably so that Obama would have an excuse to enact gun control legislation. Check out some of the videos on this list:

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear....2.0.88.645.11.11.0...0.0...1ac.1.q4spOcZzTUM


----------



## DB008 (25 January 2013)

He's not as stupid as the media portrays him.....

Kim Dotcom interview on RT


----------



## DB008 (14 February 2013)

Never heard of this, but we all know that 'The Mossad' did the hit in Dubai back in 2010. The Aussie Passport connection from that hit, has been linked to Prisoner X (Ben Zygier) who's death and incarceration has all been hush hush.

*Foreign Correspondent - Prisoner X - The Australian Connection*

http://www.abc.net.au/foreign/content/2013/s3688787.htm



> “The elusive X is being held for unspecified crimes and confined in total seclusion within a private wing of the maximum security prison.” REPORT, JUNE 2010 ‘TELEGRAPH’ UK
> 
> In early 2010 a man was escorted to arguably the most secure prison cell in Israel. The guards taking him there had no idea who he was or what he’d done. What they did know was that the cell had been purpose designed and built for one previous occupant – the assassin of former PM Yitzhak Rabin.
> 
> ...




Was also on the 7:30 Report tonight. I'll pop the link when they put it up on the website.


----------



## DB008 (14 February 2013)

*Mossad and Australian spies: how Fairfax reporter homed in on Zygier*



> Tip-off for journalist Jason Katsoukis led to espionage trail of Australian-Israeli spies, false passports and Zygier interview.
> 
> 
> "The story was that Mossad was recruiting Australians to spy for them using a front company in Europe. It all seemed too good to be true.
> ...


----------



## banco (14 February 2013)

Ironic how the father of prisoner x spent his life fighting the handful of neo-nazi types in Australia meanwhile his son is strangled to death in an Israeli prison and he just shrugs and moves on with his life.


----------



## qldfrog (16 February 2013)

not really a conspiracy, more the sad murder od a dual national who was probably too aussie for his own good....
So will our limp government act on this scandal: openly or not; I have no doubt it will not!!!


----------



## DB008 (17 February 2013)

DB008 said:


> Was also on the 7:30 Report tonight. I'll pop the link when they put it up on the website.





Mystery of Prisoner X slowly unravels



> LEIGH SALES, PRESENTER: The mysterious case of Prisoner X has caused a diplomatic storm in two countries and many questions remain unanswered.
> 
> Two nights ago, the ABC's Foreign Correspondent program reported on the death of 34-year-old Australian Ben Zygier in an Israeli prison in 2010.
> 
> ...




http://www.abc.net.au/7.30/content/2013/s3690776.htm


----------



## banco (17 February 2013)

qldfrog said:


> not really a conspiracy, more the sad murder od a dual national who was probably too aussie for his own good....
> So will our limp government act on this scandal: openly or not; I have no doubt it will not!!!




Not sure if you can call someone who betrayed Australia too aussie for his own good.


----------



## DB008 (25 April 2013)

http://siriusdisclosure.com/evidence/atacama-humanoid/


----------



## bellenuit (25 April 2013)

DB008 said:


> http://siriusdisclosure.com/evidence/atacama-humanoid/




*Chile's Atacama Alien Turns Out To Be Mutated Human*


http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/li...-atacama-alien-turns-out-to-be-mutated-human/


----------



## CanOz (25 April 2013)

DB008 said:


> http://siriusdisclosure.com/evidence/atacama-humanoid/




Facinating DB, thanks!

A nice distraction from my homework this morning....

I like this:



> A Jet Propulsion Laboratory (JPL) scientist once told me that the reason the objects
> found on and near Mars - like the obelisks that Astronaut Buzz Aldrin want us to go back
> to Mars to examine- would show an ancient connection between ETs and humans- and
> that this is why that information is being kept classified. When I asked why, he said
> ...




Perhaps the religion is crazy thread needs a dose of reality...

CanOz


----------



## DB008 (25 April 2013)

Ok, here is one for all of you old timers....LOL. Just kidding, l'm still a younging on ASF.....


*STATIN NATION: The Great Cholesterol Cover-Up (Full Movie)*


----------



## DB008 (25 April 2013)

bellenuit said:


> *Chile's Atacama Alien Turns Out To Be Mutated Human*
> 
> 
> http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/li...-atacama-alien-turns-out-to-be-mutated-human/




Thanks bellenuit for the updated info, I got that info from a random in my inbox recently, and thought l'd just post it on ASF.


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 April 2013)

DB008 said:


> Ok, here is one for all of you old timers....LOL. Just kidding, l'm still a younging on ASF.....
> 
> 
> *STATIN NATION: The Great Cholesterol Cover-Up (Full Movie)*



Any chance of a summary? Or do I need to watch the full 1 hour?


----------



## bellenuit (25 April 2013)

Smurf1976 said:


> Any chance of a summary? Or do I need to watch the full 1 hour?




I hope to watch it later this afternoon when I go for a coffee. But as soon as it talks, if it does, about a conspiracy by *big pharma*, I won't watch much further. Big pharma conspiracies are a dime a dozen on the internet.


----------



## Country Lad (25 April 2013)

bellenuit said:


> But as soon as it talks, if it does, about a conspiracy by *big pharma*, I won't watch much further.




Then unfortunately, you will miss the whole point of the video which presents independent scientific data.  When evidence started to be presented about the side effects of Thalidomide there was a similar widespread reaction to yours that big pharma was being unnecessarily criticised. 

This topic is far more serious than being posted in this "Conspiracy" thread.  

I have what is considered high cholesterol.  I also have a science background.

As we travel extensively, we go to different doctors for annual checks.  The last 2 doctors noted my "high" cholesterol, assessed my risk factors and suggested that I not be talked into taking statins because of the increasing scientific evidence of severe side effects and because I don't need them.  

That aroused my curiosity and I did considerable research into statins, particularly how statins actually work in reducing the cholesterol.  I don’t know how long this video has been in circulation but I did not come across it, probably because I was researching mainly scientific journals.  

However, the 2 most telling points I found are also fairly well explained in the video at about 8 minutes 30 and 26 minutes into the video.  The reduced or absence of the  production of Q10  and the elimination of isoprenylation of proteins by the body when taking statins stood out to me as I am one of those people referred to “as we age”.

The video is long and people without an interest in the science behind it or without a technical interest will probably not view it all.  The 10 minutes or so before that 26 minute mark can be a bit boring to most.



Smurf1976 said:


> Any chance of a summary? Or do I need to watch the full 1 hour?




Worthwhile viewing the lot when you have an hour to spare – from my previous research it all appears factual.

Some comments by the researchers/medical experts who really do not appear to have an axe to grind and ring true to me are:

_Millions of people around the world are taking cholesterol lowering medications that are causing them more harm than good

People taking statins do not live longer than those who don’t take statins

The last thing you want to do is to interfere with your blood levels of cholesterol, your body knows what it is doing.  Whatever level of cholesterol you have in your blood stream is the right level for you – don’t mess around with it._

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## CanOz (25 April 2013)

bellenuit said:


> I hope to watch it later this afternoon when I go for a coffee. But as soon as it talks, if it does, about a conspiracy by *big pharma*, I won't watch much further. Big pharma conspiracies are a dime a dozen on the internet.




No wonder...easy fodder, you can't hide the truth forever...

I found myself nodding my head to all the crap that has gone on about Lipitor and Cholesterol....Eggs, no Eggs, margarine no margarine...its shameful:frown:....bring on the the butter.

I worked in food for twenty years and I've seen and heard all of this crap first hand.

These guys are poisoning people, full stop.

CanOz


----------



## bellenuit (25 April 2013)

Country Lad said:


> Then unfortunately, you will miss the whole point of the video which presents independent scientific data.  When evidence started to be presented about the side effects of Thalidomide there was a similar widespread reaction to yours that big pharma was being unnecessarily criticised.
> 
> This topic is far more serious than being posted in this "Conspiracy" thread.




I agree. I was expecting the usual cellos and base string instruments playing Wagner that usually accompany videos on big pharma conspiracies.

It certainly is thought provoking and worth knowing if there are any videos out there that rebute this video, just to hear a different perspective. Being on Lipitor myself and in the second category mentioned (those who have already experienced heart issues - I have had a stent put in 7 years ago), I think I will need to do some further study on the issue. I wouldn't just stop using Lipitor, based on just one video.

Thanks for posting. BTW, the video stopped about 9:48 from the end and I couldn't get it to go beyond that point. I'll see if I can find another copy on YouTube.


----------



## DB008 (25 April 2013)

bellenuit said:


> BTW, the video stopped about 9:48 from the end and I couldn't get it to go beyond that point. I'll see if I can find another copy on YouTube.




Use Firefox as your browser
http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/

Install this app - Download Helper
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/

You can then download videos from Youtube and watch them at your leisure.

I'm using a Mac at the moment, sorry if the links aren't for Windows, but l'm sure a quick Google search will help you.

And the answer to your question, I got the whole video no problem.


----------



## Country Lad (25 April 2013)

I didn't watch it on line, I downloaded it using  YTD Video Downloader,  then watched it later.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## CanOz (25 April 2013)

DB008 said:


> Use Firefox as your browser
> http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/
> 
> Install this app - Download Helper
> ...




I managed to watch it from the land of the unfree with a VPN...with Firefox!


----------



## bellenuit (25 April 2013)

DB008 said:


> Use Firefox as your browser
> http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/
> 
> Install this app - Download Helper
> ...




I was watching it on my 1Password browser on my iPad. There was no problem when I got home and used my Mac (Safari).

I was a bit confused by the statement made at the end by the lady, when she said "Whatever level of cholesterol is in your bloodstream is the right level for you. Don't mess with it". Surely there is a difference between using medication like statins to lower cholesterol and lowering it naturally by the food we eat. Isn't that the main benefit of a Mediterranean diet?


----------



## CanOz (25 April 2013)

bellenuit said:


> Isn't that the main benefit of a Mediterranean diet?




Check the chart on the video, i think the Greeks etc., were lower yeah...naturally reducing it would mean that you are eating a balanced nutritional diet. If your body still has high cholesterol then i must be because it needs it, IMO.

CanOz


----------



## Julia (25 April 2013)

> I was a bit confused by the statement made at the end by the lady, when she said "Whatever level of cholesterol is in your bloodstream is the right level for you. Don't mess with it".



Good heavens, that sounds pretty unreasonable to me.  Are we therefore to dismiss entirely the whole principle that high levels of cholesterol ultimately cause hardening of the arteries with pretty obvious sequelae?

(I haven't watched the video beyond the first five or so minutes.)

Is the suggestion similar to that on climate science where whole populations, including experienced and highly educated doctors, are swept along with some widely accepted premise?

Surely there have been many valid studies which have properly demonstrated a link between elevated cholesterol and heart disease?  



> Surely there is a difference between using medication like statins to lower cholesterol and lowering it naturally by the food we eat. Isn't that the main benefit of a Mediterranean diet?



Why would there be any difference?  Never having had high cholesterol I don't know anything about statins, but presumably they are the same as any other synthetically formulated substance designed to replicate what - in this instance - is the result of the so called Mediterranean diet?
To suggest otherwise is rather to suggest that pharmaceutically manufactured opiates for pain relief are different in effect than consuming an opioid in original plant form which makes no sense.

Genes will play a dominant part in determining cholesterol levels and heart disease.  I'd be concerned at any thought that as a result of some isolated video, large numbers of people will throw away their prescribed medication and feel blithely assured that high cholesterol will never adversely affect them.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (25 April 2013)

Krill oil lowers cholesterol, if anyone is interested.  Quite solid evidence too.  Is as effective as synthetic drugs.


----------



## Country Lad (25 April 2013)

Julia said:


> Good heavens, that sounds pretty unreasonable to me.  Are we therefore to dismiss entirely the whole principle that high levels of cholesterol ultimately cause hardening of the arteries with pretty obvious sequelae?
> 
> (I haven't watched the video beyond the first five or so minutes.)




I suggest you watch the video before making comments.



CanOz said:


> Check the chart on the video, i think the Greeks etc., were lower yeah...naturally reducing it would mean that you are eating a balanced nutritional diet. If your body still has high cholesterol then i must be because it needs it, IMO.




Yes. large study showed that different cultures with different levels of cholesterol had similar levels of heart disease.



Gringotts Bank said:


> Krill oil lowers cholesterol, if anyone is interested.  Quite solid evidence too.  Is as effective as synthetic drugs.




So do some other foods.  For example, my cholesterol level has been fairly steady at a tad over 7 for years.  I ate 3 to 4 eggs per day for 4 weeks prior to one test and it dropped to 4.  Next year's test was again over 7.  

Krill and fish oil reduce the Cholesterol level but not to the same extent by a different mechanism.  I take the concentrated fish oil.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Julia (25 April 2013)

Country Lad said:


> I suggest you watch the video before making comments.



Perhaps you'd be good enough to provide a synopsis before I take up an hour of my time on something being discussed in the Conspiracy Theory thread.


----------



## bellenuit (25 April 2013)

Julia said:


> Why would there be any difference?  Never having had high cholesterol I don't know anything about statins, but presumably they are the same as any other synthetically formulated substance designed to replicate what - in this instance - is the result of the so called Mediterranean diet?




I agree with most of what you posted, Julia, but in relation to statins there was a diagram between the 26 and 27 minute mark that explained why statins might be counterproductive, reproduced below. The video was saying that statins act high up in the biological chain by partially blocking the path between the top compound Ace-something (I can't make it out) and Mevalonate. This reduces the production of Mevalonate, which in turn causes an equivalent reduction in the production of the compounds lower down in that diagram, one of which is cholesterol. Unfortunately, also reduced will be COQ10, which apparently is a needed compound for muscles to function properly. If the Mediterranean diet reduces cholesterol by simply not producing it, rather than acting on an agent higher up in the chain that does more than reduce cholesterol, then that would be one difference.

But I still came away confused about cholesterol. It showed in a negative way the ad for Uncle Toby's oats which claims to reduce cholesterol, but didn't indicate its negativity was because Uncle Toby's was cashing in on the "cholesterol scare" or because the food itself was the wrong thing to eat. It just happens to be my favourite breakfast - porridge with some sultanas and banana.


----------



## Julia (26 April 2013)

bellenuit said:


> I agree with most of what you posted, Julia, but in relation to statins there was a diagram between the 26 and 27 minute mark that explained why statins might be counterproductive, reproduced below. The video was saying that statins act high up in the biological chain by partially blocking the path between the top compound Ace-something (I can't make it out) and Mevalonate. This reduces the production of Mevalonate, which in turn causes an equivalent reduction in the production of the compounds lower down in that diagram, one of which is cholesterol. Unfortunately, also reduced will be COQ10, which apparently is a needed compound for muscles to function properly. If the Mediterranean diet reduces cholesterol by simply not producing it, rather than acting on an agent higher up in the chain that does more than reduce cholesterol, then that would be one difference.



OK, I see.  Many thanks, bellenuit, for going to the trouble of explaining that.



> But I still came away confused about cholesterol.



Interesting, in that you have good capacity for understanding and analysis.   Did it actually suggest elevated LDL cholesterol does not contribute to heart disease?


----------



## Country Lad (26 April 2013)

Julia said:


> Did it actually suggest elevated LDL cholesterol does not contribute to heart disease?




Yes, there is no direct correlation between cholesterol level and heart disease.  The average cholesterol in the UK has been gradually falling so this table of men with high cholesterol level vs heart disease will probably answer your question.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Julia (26 April 2013)

Interesting.  Thank you.  I wish reporting on cholesterol included LDL v HDL levels as one is considered damaging and the other protective.  In search of this (becoming interested despite myself) I found this article in the Scientific American:  http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=cholesterol-conundrum
It doesn't really advance the question much, but the summary paragraph on page 3 is interesting.


----------



## MrBurns (27 April 2013)

I think this deserves it's own thread - 


https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26677&p=768778#post768778


----------



## DB008 (4 May 2013)

Could be BS...

An Anonymous CIA agent finally testifies about Area 51, Black Ops, And UFOs. (vimeo.com)

http://vimeo.com/64939351


----------



## Some Dude (4 May 2013)

Country Lad said:


> Yes, there is no direct correlation between cholesterol level and heart disease.  The average cholesterol in the UK has been gradually falling so this table of men with high cholesterol level vs heart disease will probably answer your question.




The British Heart Foundation seem to say otherwise:



			
				British Heart Foundation said:
			
		

> Cholesterol is a fatty substance found in the blood. It's mainly made in the body, and plays an essential role in how every cell in the body works. However, too much cholesterol in the blood can increase your risk of cardiovascular disease.




On Cardiovascular Disease:



			
				British Heart Foundation said:
			
		

> Cardiovascular disease (CVD) means all the diseases of the heart and circulation including coronary heart disease (angina and heart attack), and stroke.




It would be interesting to see the context for the table i.e. did they mean no causal relationship via risk factor, or no link?


----------



## DB008 (18 August 2013)

Moon landing hoax- NOT


----------



## DB008 (17 January 2014)

*Bloomberg - Metals, Currency Rigging Worse Than Libor, Bafin’s Koenig Says*



> Germany’s top financial regulator said possible manipulation of currency rates and prices for precious metals is worse than the Libor-rigging scandal, which has already led to fines of about $6 billion.
> 
> The allegations about the currency and precious metals markets are “particularly serious, because such reference values are based -- unlike Libor and Euribor -- typically on transactions in liquid markets and not on estimates of the banks,” Elke Koenig, the president of Bafin, said in a speech in Frankfurt yesterday.
> 
> ...





http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-01-16/metals-currency-rigging-worse-than-libor-bafin-s-koenig-says.html


----------



## DB008 (2 April 2014)

This one is interesting.

60 minutes USA


----------



## springhill (2 April 2014)

Some Dude said:


> The British Heart Foundation seem to say otherwise:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I apologise for butting in, but this conversation reminded me of the Australian Heart Foundation & the dalliance with McDonalds.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/th...rt-of-foundation/story-e6freuy9-1226145340644

If I may, allow me to play Devil's advocate.

Would it be too long of a bow to draw to ask if organisations such as these are pseudo lobby groups, loosely based on science, seeking to stay relevant, whilst social engineering, to protect Government grant monies and ultimately act in a manor of job protectionism?

As the old saying goes, there are lies, statistics and damn lies.

I can tell you that I am part of a small agricultural group who has taken on one of the most powerful independent federal regulators over the past 2 years based on their scientific judgements and have proven them to be erroneous.
Sometimes a small hillbilly farmer does know more than the scientists!


----------



## DB008 (13 April 2014)

*Yes, the SEC was colluding with banks on CDO prosecutions*


> Back in 2011, I asked whether the SEC was colluding with banks on CDO prosecutions. And now, thanks to an American Lawyer Freedom of Information Request, we have the answer: yes, they were.
> 
> This comes as little surprise: it beggared belief, after all, that every bank would end up being prosecuted for one and only one CDO. But now we have chapter and verse: the key precedent, it seems, was the first one, Goldman Sachs.
> 
> ...




http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2014/04/09/yes-the-sec-was-colluding-with-banks-on-cdo-prosecutions/


----------



## DB008 (9 February 2015)

*HSBC files show how Swiss bank helped clients dodge taxes and hide millions*

*Data in massive cache of leaked secret bank account files lift lid on questionable practices at subsidiary of one of world’s biggest financial institutions*​


> HSBC’s Swiss banking arm helped wealthy customers dodge taxes and conceal millions of dollars of assets, doling out bundles of untraceable cash and advising clients on how to circumvent domestic tax authorities, according to a huge cache of leaked secret bank account files.
> 
> The files – obtained through an international collaboration of news outlets, including the Guardian, the French daily Le Monde, BBC Panorama and the Washington-based International Consortium of Investigative Journalists – reveal that HSBC’s Swiss private bank:
> 
> ...







> The origin of the leak The HSBC files were obtained through an international collaboration of news outlets, including the Guardian, Le Monde, BBC Panorama and the International Consortium of Investigative Journalists
> 
> 1	In late 2007, HervÃ© Falciani, an IT expert at HSBC's Swiss bank, hacked into its customer files. He fled to France with police on his trail for breaching Switzerland's rigid bank secrecy laws.
> 
> ...




http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/feb/08/hsbc-files-expose-swiss-bank-clients-dodge-taxes-hide-millions


----------



## explod (9 February 2015)

Why is the unpalatable truth whispered and described as conspiracy theories?


----------



## Smurf1976 (9 February 2015)

explod said:


> Why is the unpalatable truth whispered and described as conspiracy theories?




My personal thought is that (1) humans have a natural tendency to expect the future to be a continuation of present trends (2) everyone has certain beliefs as to what is a given and (3) anything that fits in the "conspiracy theory" category usually involves either a major trend break and/or that something accepted as a given is not actually the case.


----------



## DB008 (2 March 2015)

Get big enough - and you don't go to jail....



> *SwissLeaks - the HSBC money laundering machine​*
> In what has been dubbed the "SwissLeaks" case, serious allegations have been made against the Swiss division of British-based banking giant HSBC. The bank is accused of systematic involvement in tax evasion and money laundering to the tune of more than 100 billion euros. Jan Fritsche discusses how the tax evasion and money laundering practices worked.
> 
> http://www.dw.de/swissleaks-the-hsbc-money-laundering-machine/av-18278207​



​




> *Falciani Says He Can Prove HSBC Knew of Tax Abuses*​
> March 2 -- Herve Falciani, who took a trove of data from HSBC Holdings Plc that spawned investigations of extensive tax evasion by the bank’s clients, said he also has proof senior managers knew about the practices. Bloomberg's Francine Lacqua has more on "Countdown."
> 
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2015-03-02/falciani-says-he-can-prove-hsbc-knew-of-tax-abuses​



​


----------



## DB008 (11 March 2015)

*How The Sugar Industry Gamed The Government*


*A cache of 319 official documents proves the sugar industry controlled a major federal dental program*​



> The federal government was in bed with the sugar industry throughout the late 1960s and early 70s, according to a new study of more than 1,500 pages of correspondence between sugar executives and researchers at the U.S. National Institute of Dental Research (NIDR). These “Sugar Papers” show that all but one member of the government task force on tooth decay also sat on the sugar industry’s expert panel, and that 78 percent of industry recommendations crept into the 1971 National Caries Program.
> 
> “These tactics are strikingly similar to what we saw in the tobacco industry in the same era,” says Stanton A. Glantz, an anti-tobacco activist and researcher at UC San Francisco, who coauthored the paper. “Our findings are a wake-up call for government officials…to understand that the sugar industry, like the tobacco industry, seeks to protect profits over public health.”
> 
> The sugar industry already knew its product caused tooth decay as of 1950. But instead of tackling the problem head on, industry researchers churned out a flurry of pseudo-scientific recommendations that called for more fluoridated water and better dental fillings””anything but a reduction in sugar intake.





http://www.vocativ.com/culture/science/sugar-industry-government-nidr/​


----------



## DB008 (16 March 2015)

*C.I.A. Cash Ended Up in Coffers of Al Qaeda​*


> WASHINGTON ”” In the spring of 2010, Afghan officials struck a deal to free an Afghan diplomat held hostage by Al Qaeda. But the price was steep ”” $5 million ”” and senior security officials were scrambling to come up with the money.
> 
> They first turned to a secret fund that the Central Intelligence Agency bankrolled with monthly cash deliveries to the presidential palace in Kabul, according to several Afghan officials involved in the episode. The Afghan government, they said, had already squirreled away about $1 million from that fund.
> 
> ...





http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/15/world/asia/cia-funds-found-their-way-into-al-qaeda-coffers.html?module=Notification&version=BreakingNews&region=FixedTop&action=Click&contentCollection=BreakingNews&contentID=31101027&pgtype=Homepage&_r=1​


----------



## DB008 (27 March 2015)

Not really new news....everyone knows that Israel has nukes, since 1971 (I think)



> *ADMINISTRATION DECLASSIFIES TOP-SECRET DOC THAT REVEALS ISRAEL’S NUCLEAR SECRETS​*
> *The Pentagon has declassified a document that was once labeled “top-secret,” which goes into sophisticated detail about Israel’s nuclear weapons program. The document was released quietly just prior to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s March 3 speech to a joint session of Congress*.
> 
> Israel has never officially confirmed or denied the existence of a nuclear weapon’s program within its borders.
> ...




Link to doc
http://irmep.org/cfp/DoD/071987_CTAIIANN.pdf


----------



## DB008 (27 March 2015)

They should make a movie about this....



> *Spookception: US spied on Israel spying on US-Iran nuke talks​*
> Israel spied on the recent US-Iran nuclear talks, alleges America. And the US knows enough about it to say it publicly because the NSA is spying on Israel, along with everyone else.
> 
> The Wall Street Journal reports that Israel handed over confidential information from the negotiations to friendly members of the US Congress in a bid to derail any deal.
> ...


----------



## johenmo (29 March 2015)

Some Dude said:


> The British Heart Foundation seem to say otherwise:
> 
> 
> It would be interesting to see the context for the table i.e. did they mean no causal relationship via risk factor, or no link?




A topic dear to my heart... a good way to sum up cholesterol and heart disease is everytime a house catches fire there are firmen but that doesn't mean they started them.  It's about causation.  So cholesterol's "importance" as an indicator of CAD is not as clear-cut as has been believed for some years.  If one has a genetic disposition towards high cholesterol diet won't get you there, hence statins to inhibit production.  Mine is more advanced for my age because of genetics, despite diet and statins.   

It's complex & CAD isn't a single factor.  Views have changed since I did biochem decades ago. It's also the ratio of the different lipoproteins that appears to be important.  HDL is considered protective and LDL bad.

On the humorous side, ppl like me tend to die a bit earlier than average so we're more eco-friendly.


----------



## Tisme (19 May 2015)

I love these rants. They are so OTT they are entertaining. 

This one is a tilt against the creeping Catholic Plutocracy, but the thing about Catholics is they hate each other (especially combatant catholic politicians) more than they hate non believers = it's a trust thing:- they don't trust anyone who can be an ah-sol then be forgiven by their Italian God if they fess up and show contrition.  

http://www.students.org.au/catholic/



> *Political Correctness: Another Name for Catholic Values*
> 
> 
> We have seen how “political correctness” is a set of political policies that are being promoted in Australia, New Zealand, Britain, the United States and Canada. These policies amount to the extermination or “ethnic cleansing” of the mainstream culture of these countries. On this page we will consider who is behind this “ethnic cleansing”. Specifically we will consider the evidence that the Roman Catholic Church is behind “political correctness”.
> ...


----------



## pixel (7 January 2016)

A 20 year-old Urban Myth is resuming its email run-around again.
While I consider its contents worth repeating, I can't imagine even a Pastor having the chutzpah to tell Americans the Truth - and live through the sermon.

http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_pastor_joe_wright.htm



> Heavenly Father, we come before you today to ask Your forgiveness and to seek Your direction and guidance. We know Your Word says, "Woe to those who call evil good,," but that is exactly what we have done. We have lost our spiritual equilibrium and reversed our values.
> 
> We confess:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tisme (15 February 2016)

Back on the agenda:

http://the-informer.net/index.php/c...oath-planes-did-not-bring-towers-down-on-9-11


http://the-informer.net/index.php/c...ady-to-show-proof-that-9-11-was-an-inside-job


----------



## SirRumpole (15 February 2016)

Tisme said:


> Back on the agenda:
> 
> http://the-informer.net/index.php/c...oath-planes-did-not-bring-towers-down-on-9-11
> 
> ...




Good luck to both of them.


----------



## DB008 (28 February 2016)

Some of the things that Trump is talking about, has certainly ruffled a few feathers in the establishment.

He could be taken out. Even journalists have * joked * about it...

New York Times Columnist Apologizes for Donald Trump Assassination Joke
https://www.thewrap.com/new-york-times-columnist-apologizes-for-donald-trump-assassination-joke-video/#sthash.HgKD5fyp.dpuf​

Trump wants to;
9/11 re-examined and to release censored documents
Audit of the Federal Reserve
Wants to expose the Clinton's and the Bushes

Trump is an outsider - not part of the establishment and a threat to the ruling elite


----------



## luutzu (29 February 2016)

DB008 said:


> Some of the things that Trump is talking about, has certainly ruffled a few feathers in the establishment.
> 
> He could be taken out. Even journalists have * joked * about it...
> 
> ...





How is Trump an outsider?

He's the people who put the insiders in the inside, then pull the strings.

For instance... why is it that corporations can declare bankruptcies and have none of their shareholders' private fund touched but student loan in the US are for life and if the student die their parents will take up the bill and be liable.

Care for the little shareholders like you and I? To encourage entrepreneurs? Entrepreneurs tend not to owe people money, they just go broke trying to be enterprising.

Trump's casino goes broke three times in six years, Trump himself got paid $2M a year as its Chairman... and yet all the creditors and employees can't touch him and his pals when the casino goes broke and refinance itself later - and he get to say he's a successful Billionaire.


How about Trump and fund raising at those dinners and speeches for candidates?


----------



## DB008 (17 April 2016)

Now this is interesting. Also, the Saudi riyal is pegged to the US Dollar.




*Secret 28 Pages of 9/11 Report Under New Scrutiny​*


> When the president leaves for a trip to Saudi Arabia on Tuesday an unresolved issue will go with him: did the Saudis play some role in supporting the hijackers responsible for the attacks on September 11th?
> 
> The question is being raised in the wake of a renewed push to declassify 28 pages of a 838-page congressional report on the worst terror attack on American soil.
> 
> The so-called "28 pages" are locked away in a secure basement room at the Capitol and although they can be read by members of Congress, the pages remain classified.



http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/secret-28-pages-9-11-report-under-new-scrutiny-n556831​




*Saudi Arabia could sell off billions in American assets if bill passes: NYT​*


> The Saudi Arabian government has threatened to sell of hundreds of billions of dollars' worth of American assets should the U.S. Congress pass a bill that could hold the kingdom responsible for any role in the Sept. 11, 2001 attacks, the New York Times reported on Friday.
> 
> The newspaper reported that Saudi foreign minister Adel al-Jubeir told U.S. lawmakers last month that "Saudi Arabia would be forced to sell up to $750 billion in Treasury securities and other assets in the United States before they could be in danger of being frozen by American courts."
> 
> ...



http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-saudi-arabia-congress-idUSKCN0XD10S​


----------



## DB008 (17 April 2016)

I should have added this to the previous post too....

*Saudi Arabia Warns of Economic Fallout if Congress Passes 9/11 Bill​*



> WASHINGTON ”” Saudi Arabia has told the Obama administration and members of Congress that it will sell off hundreds of billions of dollars’ worth of American assets held by the kingdom if Congress passes a bill that would allow the Saudi government to be held responsible in American courts for any role in the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks.
> 
> The Obama administration has lobbied Congress to block the bill’s passage, according to administration officials and congressional aides from both parties, and the Saudi threats have been the subject of intense discussions in recent weeks between lawmakers and officials from the State Department and the Pentagon. The officials have warned senators of diplomatic and economic fallout from the legislation.
> 
> ...





http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/16/world/middleeast/saudi-arabia-warns-ofeconomic-fallout-if-congress-passes-9-11-bill.html?_r=0​


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 April 2016)

It started off Doctor, as a small lump in my groin about the size of a pea.


----------



## DB008 (15 May 2016)

*Declassified documents detail 9/11 commission's inquiry into Saudi Arabia​*



> Newly released files may show connections between low-level Saudi officials and a terrorist support network in southern California led to the 9/11 attacks
> 
> Investigators for the 9/11 commission would later describe the scene in Saudi Arabia as chilling.
> 
> ...





http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/may/13/september-11-saudi-arabia-congressional-report-terrorism​


----------



## DB008 (19 July 2016)

Final 28 pages have been released

http://intelligence.house.gov/sites/intelligence.house.gov/files/documents/declasspart4.pdf


----------



## wayneL (19 July 2016)

Some of my American colleagues are noticing the coincidence of civil unrest and the impending election, fearing the election will be suspended....


----------



## sr20de (15 August 2016)

*Shocker: UN Admits Migrant Crisis Plan To Overthrow West*

The gameplan to overthrow our civilization

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWizLUmJug4

http://www.infowars.com/shocker-un-admits-migrant-crisis-plan-to-overthrow-west/

The video speaks for its self.
The information is put there we just need to find it.


----------



## CanOz (15 August 2016)

*Re: Shocker: UN Admits Migrant Crisis Plan To Overthrow West*

You actually believe this guy? He makes a living striking fear in to viewers...thats his BUSINESS MODEL.


----------



## Tisme (15 August 2016)

*Re: Shocker: UN Admits Migrant Crisis Plan To Overthrow West*

England probably asked the same questions when the US Colonists decided to revolt and use guerrilla tactics and fighter cells too.


----------



## Tisme (15 August 2016)

*Re: Shocker: UN Admits Migrant Crisis Plan To Overthrow West*



Tisme said:


> England probably asked the same questions when the US Colonists decided to revolt and use guerrilla tactics and fighter cells too.




found one article about it:



> How Did the British Press Cover the American Revolution?
> And what lessons does this history hold for today’s upheavals?
> BY ELIGA H. GOULDJULY 3, 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## sr20de (15 August 2016)

*Secret Service Leaks Hillary's Health To Press*

Hillary apparently suffers Parkinson’s or a similar disease

http://www.infowars.com/secret-service-leaks-hillarys-health-to-press/

The information is out there, is up to you to find it.

What affects the US will affect us here.

Logically analyse the information


----------



## CanOz (15 August 2016)

*Re: Secret Service Leaks Hillary's Health To Press*



sr20de said:


> Hillary apparently suffers Parkinson’s or a similar disease
> 
> http://www.infowars.com/secret-service-leaks-hillarys-health-to-press/
> 
> ...




Stop posting links to this drivel!


----------



## sr20de (16 August 2016)

RACE RIOTS TARGET WHITES IN MILWAUKEE
Racial tensions are spiraling out of control - Full Show

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yilp1pw1v94

http://www.infowars.com/race-riots-target-whites-in-milwaukee/

I personally do not believe this is a conspiracy, however my post have been deemed under such an umbrella, hence I will continue to post as instructed by the moderators respectfully.


----------



## sr20de (16 August 2016)

*Re: Secret Service Leaks Hillary's Health To Press*



CanOz said:


> Stop posting links to this drivel!




Why do you consider it drivel? Do you think someone of that age with such a health condition is fit to run a nation?
Let alone a super power?


----------



## sr20de (16 August 2016)

Anybody in their research ever thought of looking into where websites are ranked?

I have noticed www.alexa.com

type in for example infowars.com, then it break everything down into global rank and country rank.

Talk about sheeple, look at all the top sites.

Do you know who sheep are ruled by, wovles.

Based on this information, well you can create your own thoughts.


----------



## Value Collector (16 August 2016)

sr20de said:


> Do you know who sheep are ruled by, wovles.
> 
> .




But what if you're the sheep, and the people at sites like info wars are the wolves feeding you false information.





Here is your info war wolf debunked. it shows he is full of ****.


----------



## sr20de (16 August 2016)

sr20de said:


> Anybody in their research ever thought of looking into where websites are ranked?
> 
> I have noticed www.alexa.com
> 
> ...




Just as a matter of fact, infowars.com is ranking higher than this forum.

http://www.alexa.com/

www.aussiestockforums.com 

Global rank 288,242
National Rank 8,376

infowars.com 

Gloabl rank 2,396
National Rank 1,303

I am sure you were already aware of this however.


----------



## Value Collector (16 August 2016)

sr20de said:


> Just as a matter of fact, infowars.com is ranking higher than this forum.
> 
> .




Didn't you just point out that a higher ranking doesn't mean better content when you said the highest ranking websites prove people are sheep?


----------



## sr20de (16 August 2016)

Value Collector said:


> But what if you're the sheep, and the people at sites like info wars are the wolves feeding you false information.
> 
> View attachment 67752




mmmm, most people do like to claim this, because the mainstream media would never lie to you.

Because

Their were weapons of mass destruction

and 

Bill Clinton did not have sexual relations with that woman.

Would you like me to continue.

I am not saying they have or I have all the answers, I have done some research about the information they have put forward ,and it has more often then not been accurate.

Further if you were to take an interest if you so choose, you may come to see humanity together and make a change for the better. Politically and peacefully, and voting with our dollars we can shake off the shackles and break out of the trance.

For example what is your take on the largest piece of property on earth eg. - Sir Sidney Kidman Cattle Ranch

http://www.news.com.au/finance/real...a/news-story/1d718ac16b476794d54ee976455d30a4

Is this in Australias best interest or for money?

What about the, 

Chinese company Landbridge to operate Darwin port under $506m 99-year lease deal
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-10-...bridge-wins-99-year-darwin-port-lease/6850870

Who is the sheep in these transactions?
Is this just more conspiracy theories?


----------



## sr20de (16 August 2016)

Value Collector said:


> But what if you're the sheep, and the people at sites like info wars are the wolves feeding you false information.
> 
> View attachment 67752
> 
> ...






Hi, 

I wish I could post some of the very interesting information presented in the shows etc, but I will be banned yetm, it seems as if it is ok for you to post such videos.

I will refrain from doing so otherwise I will probably be banned futher.

Further do you have more facts to back up some video that has been put together to bring into question a certain individual.

Who made the video?
Why do you present it to me?


----------



## Value Collector (16 August 2016)

sr20de said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wish I could post some of the very interesting information presented in the shows etc, but I will be banned yetm,




Banned for what, by who?

I can see it makes you feel really special thinking you know some inside secret information about how things "Really" work, and even more special thinking there may be a group working to "Get" you banned etc, But no, you are just a lone conspiracy nut, not one cares about your nonsense, that's why you are here trying to push it.

Any way I am not going to waste time on you, c ya.


----------



## basilio (16 August 2016)

Speaking of world wide conspiracies...

Malcolm Roberts newly elected One nation Senator was on Q & A last night.  Not surprisingly he opened up with a flat denunciation of current climate science because "they don't have the empirical evidence".

But the real conspiracy was arguing that all the meteorologist organisation around the world were deliberately corrupting their data to create a totally false picture of world temperatures.

And this guy is in our Parliament



> * Malcolm Roberts leaves NASA 'flummoxed' with Q&A climate claims*
> Peter Hannam
> 
> Peter Hannam
> ...




http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/env...-with-q&a-climate-claims-20160815-gqt9a4.html

(Excellent video on the link)


----------



## sr20de (16 August 2016)

Value Collector said:


> Banned for what, by who?
> 
> I can see it makes you feel really special thinking you know some inside secret information about how things "Really" work, and even more special thinking there may be a group working to "Get" you banned etc, But no, you are just a lone conspiracy nut, not one cares about your nonsense, that's why you are here trying to push it.
> 
> Any way I am not going to waste time on you, c ya.




I have been warned by the moderator not to push too many infowars videos.

It you were to take the data from the top websites you could see what the majority of people are doing.

It was a good chat, brief but informative.

Please if you take anything out of this discussion, 

consider the cattle ranch situation, consider the leasing of the port, is that good for our nation?

With the risk of getting banned,

Max Keiser - Alex Jones Proven Correct Once Again
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rOnCOAC9PA

Infowars Proven Right: Automakers Faking Emissions Test Predicted A Month Before
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6Irq4tIOiU

10 Conspiracy Theories That Turned Out To Be True
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvR8h65T2M4

Alex Jones' Predictions that came True
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pd4JO4KpUGE


Sorry you felt you have wasted your time on me.
Sorry moderator for the entourage of videos, it was reasonable to post in response.

By the way again the mainstream media was behind again.

Highlights from the 'missing' 28 pages of the 9/11 report allege Saudi links to the World Trade Center hijackers
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/9...the-runup-to-september-11-the-report-claims-1

JUL 19, 2016


#DECLASSIFY: CAMPAIGN TO REVEAL THE 28 CENSORED PAGES OF THE 9/11 COMMISSION REPORT
Censored information implicates Saudi Arabia in 9/11 attacks
SEPTEMBER 18, 2014

http://www.infowars.com/declassify-...-censored-pages-of-the-911-commission-report/

& 

FLASHBACK: IT’S TIME TO ADMIT THE ‘9/11 TRUTHERS’ WERE RIGHT
Saudi cover-up proves US government complicit in 9/11 terror attacks

http://www.infowars.com/its-time-to-admit-the-911-truthers-were-right/


You can go back further but it is up to you and your free will.

Anyway I was just trying to start up a conversation about some interesting topics, not get called names and be spoken down to.


----------



## sr20de (16 August 2016)

basilio said:


> Speaking of world wide conspiracies...
> 
> Malcolm Roberts newly elected One nation Senator was on Q & A last night.  Not surprisingly he opened up with a flat denunciation of current climate science because "they don't have the empirical evidence".
> 
> ...




I missed this one it would have been good, I actually really enjoy Brian Cox's documentaries, however I am still unswayed regarding the climate change issue, the way that he responded to anyone question him made me feel like I wanted to know more, that is me personally.

I have found some interesting youtube videos regarding this topic, I will post them, and see if I get banned.

Global Warming is a Hoax By Lord Christopher Monckton
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGqcweY1a3I


Also another interesting video regarding the claim the 1930's were hot, to put it very simply.

Dr John Christy: NOAA data shows downward trend of extreme high temps since 1930s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOTHBgaij7c

The information is out there, we just need to find it.


----------



## sr20de (16 August 2016)

I guess more relevant is the question, do you support a carbon tax, will it help stop this trend, whether man made or not what makes us think a tax will solve the worlds problems?


----------



## sr20de (16 August 2016)

sr20de said:


> mmmm, most people do like to claim this, because the mainstream media would never lie to you.
> 
> Because
> 
> ...




Apologies for my spelling *There not their"


----------



## sr20de (16 August 2016)

Sick Talk
Weekends For Rest?

http://www.drudgereport.com/

Since everything I post is considered a conspiracy theory, I will continue to post under the relevant topic.



EXHAUSTED HILLARY Is Taking Off Weekends ”” And Media Is Covering It Up
http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016/08/hillarys-taking-weekends-off/

Trump: Hillary just wants to Go back home and go to Sleep
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LaR1-h86QQ

Who is more fit?


----------



## Joe Blow (16 August 2016)

sr20de said:


> I have been warned by the moderator not to push too many infowars videos.




I'm not prepared to let the forum be flooded by non-stop posts about conspiracy theories. This is a stock market forum, not a conspiracy theory forum. If conspiracy theories is all you have to add to the thousands of discussions here at ASF then you have clearly chosen the wrong forum.


----------



## Value Collector (16 August 2016)

sr20de said:


> For example what is your take on the largest piece of property on earth eg. - Sir Sidney Kidman Cattle Ranch
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/finance/real...a/news-story/1d718ac16b476794d54ee976455d30a4
> 
> ...




What about it?





> What about the,
> 
> Chinese company Landbridge to operate Darwin port under $506m 99-year lease deal
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-10-...bridge-wins-99-year-darwin-port-lease/6850870




I am fine with it.




> Who is the sheep in these transactions?




The Xenophobic people who hate or are scared of foreign investment.


----------



## sr20de (16 August 2016)

Joe Blow said:


> I'm not prepared to let the forum be flooded by non-stop posts about conspiracy theories. This is a stock market forum, not a conspiracy theory forum. If conspiracy theories is all you have to add to the thousands of discussions here at ASF then you have clearly chosen the wrong forum.




Was my Harry Dent post more on topic.

Since the US elections will have no impact on markets nor would a carbon tax.


----------



## sr20de (16 August 2016)

Value Collector said:


> What about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Logically if you no longer control the ranch for example, what if the new owners turn around and decide to feed themselves first literally. Doesn't that bother you, allowing for that to occur.

It is not fear of foreign investment, rather it is selling the farm literally.
For security reasons alone it should bring about some worry surely, the port the ranch, what next the water supplies.

Assuming you have Australia's best interest at heart that is. Not to start an argument here but rather shed light on the situation.

I could post a lot of articles relating to such issues but the moderator is already displeased with my overthinking, at perhaps it is not making sense to others at the moment. 

Back on topic, wouldn't you sell the produce to them, not the farm. 
Have you done some research into where the money comes from from China? From my understanding it is more often than not state owned. Further if it were the other way around, an we wanted to buy the biggest ranch in the world that was based in China, would they let us? What are your thoughts ?


----------



## Joe Blow (16 August 2016)

sr20de said:


> Was my Harry Dent post more on topic.
> 
> Since the US elections will have no impact on markets nor would a carbon tax.




The point is not just to post but to engage in discussions. If you are nothing more than a conspiracy theory posting bot then you are simply cluttering the forum with rubbish. If you are here to discuss a range of topics with others then that is different. But something tells me you are just here to push conspiracy theories. It will become clear soon enough.


----------



## sr20de (16 August 2016)

Joe Blow said:


> The point is not just to post but to engage in discussions. If you are nothing more than a conspiracy theory posting bot then you are simply cluttering the forum with rubbish. If you are here to discuss a range of topics with others then that is different. But something tells me you are just here to push conspiracy theories. It will become clear soon enough.




Will do.

I hope I get the chance to , so far I have been called a loner and they would not waste their time on me.

I am not going to start giving out free financial advice either, nor am I going to ask what is the R2 of my portfolio, or what shares should I buy, or is oil going up. if you get what I mean.

I will try to stay on topic and not go off into a rant into what others consider conspiracy theories.

I personally want in depth discussion about real topics relating to investing, not laggard discussions.

I hope to find it here.

Is there A TPP topic I have to check that our if there is.

Thanks again MOD


----------



## Value Collector (16 August 2016)

sr20de said:


> Logically if you no longer control the ranch for example, what if the new owners turn around and decide to feed themselves first literally. Doesn't that bother you, allowing for that to occur.
> ?




We will have the same level of control over the new owners as we did the previous ones, the new owners will no doubt continue to sell their produce to the highest bidder, exactly the same as the old owners, Australia has no shortage of grazing land, what we have is a shortage of people willing to invest and become cattle producers.




> It is not fear of foreign investment, rather it is selling the farm literally.
> For security reasons alone it should bring about some worry surely, the port the ranch, what next the water supplies.




They can't take it with them, the assets will stay here and continue adding to the economy.



> I could post a lot of articles relating to such issues but the moderator is already displeased with my overthinking, at perhaps it is not making sense to others at the moment.




Cutting and pasting articles requires little thought, so I don't think you are in danger of over thinking.



> Back on topic, wouldn't you sell the produce to them, not the farm.




Produce requires a producer, we need more producers and more investors, I welcome anyone who wants to make big investments into increasing Australia's production, we are not anywhere close to our capcity to absorb investment, and very few Aussies are willing to take the risk and put their investment dollars where their mouth is.



> Have you done some research into where the money comes from from China? From my understanding it is more often than not state owned. Further if it were the other way around, an we wanted to buy the biggest ranch in the world that was based in China, would they let us? What are your thoughts




I don't care if it was state owned, provide they are putting dollars into increasing Australia's production, I am all for it.

Australians do make investments in china, I myself am an investor in Chinas biggest theme park, But either way, whether they let us invest or not is irrelevant to whether it makes economic sense for us to have more investment in the agricultural sector.


----------



## CanOz (16 August 2016)

The issue i have with the Chinese owning anything, rather than leasing, is that its not possible to own anything in China...other than a trance of bad loans.

Fair is fair, they want to compete on the world stage, owns ranches etc., let foreigners own land in China, not just 100 year leases.


----------



## Value Collector (16 August 2016)

CanOz said:


> The issue i have with the Chinese owning anything, rather than leasing, is that its not possible to own anything in China....




Why would you make your foreign investment policy based on what other countries are doing?

Why wouldn't you make your policy based on what is in the best interests for our economy?

you can own all sorts of business interests in china, the fact they have some weird communist type land ownership law shouldn't effect what we do here. 

------------------------------------------

As I said, Australia has not reached it's max capacity for farming investment, so having foreign investment is a net plus, its not preventing Australians investing.


----------



## CanOz (16 August 2016)

Value Collector said:


> Why would you make your foreign investment policy based on what other countries are doing?
> 
> _Why wouldn't you make your policy based on what is in the best interests for our economy?_
> 
> ...




I would say it needs to be done on both. This is part of world trade. I'm not only against China owning land or utilities here in Australia because you cannot do the same there, its also because they're lousy managers, corrupt, self interested, lawless, abusive thugs...as well:bad:

I'm ok with the Singaporean's, Hong Kongese, Taiwanese, Indonesians, Indians....etc.

I agree that foreign investment is a good thing, including in agriculture. I just don't trust the mainlanders.


----------



## sr20de (16 August 2016)

Value Collector said:


> We will have the same level of control over the new owners as we did the previous ones, the new owners will no doubt continue to sell their produce to the highest bidder, exactly the same as the old owners, Australia has no shortage of grazing land, what we have is a shortage of people willing to invest and become cattle producers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is why I decided to post on investing forums.

Who cares as long as it is increasing GDP, is what I am hearing. That is quite interesting how you are an Investor in China, what theme park is it if you do not mind me asking of course you do not ave to tell me.

However I foresee potential issues once you have sold such assets off. Others appear to have concerns similar to mine why sell them the land when if you were to turn the situation around, it just simply would not happen.

I worry as a nation we are too politically correct and assume everyone will do us no harm. Since you dislike when I point out articles which have lots of information embedded in them, I will summarise best I can.  

Look at the South China Sea situation, I thought we were such good trading partners yet, if were able and could afford a large piece of land in China, simply put it would not happen, I would imagine they would suggest it is against their best interest to sell such a  large piece of land to us Aussies.

Yet we openly advertise out land for all, not quite but you get my point.
Ending here it would be assume to shoot down an Australian Aircraft seems pretty friendly.

Sorry, had to add more, rare earth and other commodities, powers consumption, we have very strict standards, however, in other nations such as China the regulations are not so strict to say the least.

Their coal power plants versus cleaner burning coal power plants yet cleaner burning ones are being shut down?
This makes no sense. We in Australia are being told to focus on renewable which cost more and produce less. If no that then nuclear, are you kidding me, look at all the coal we have and could export.

Further not to be anti Chinese, but if you make something n another country to me the designs are compromised, look at the apple gadgets, you don't think at some time they might have been copied?

Back to your point they can't take it with them, ok fair call but you really want to sell it off to start with.
Why don't we focus on building our own nation before we sell off our building blocks, literally.

Could you or anyone else really guarantee the same amount of control over an asset once sold, you sound like you enjoy when others are asleep. 

I return to the point how much ore has Australia already sold to China, is that going to magically regrow? Is the mining boom over now or is that going to regrow, or is that another one of my conspiracy theories.

I believe Australia and the world is beginning to wake up, to the notion of the more investment the better regardless of national interest.

Sorry about further copying and pasting but I did manage to find an interesting article which does highlight the recognition of national security issues when selling strategic assets abroad.

Treasurer Scott Morrison blocks sale of Ausgrid to foreign bidders
http://www.smh.com.au/federal-polit...sgrid-to-foreign-bidders-20160811-gqq5te.html

As you can see I do have much to explain however the problem is getting an audience who is willing to listen, which is ultimately their own free will to do so.

Is globalisim the answer, or is it the race to the bottom.


----------



## Value Collector (16 August 2016)

CanOz said:


> because they're lousy managers, corrupt, self interested, lawless, abusive thugs...as well:bad:
> 
> I just don't trust the mainlanders.




Well that's a big generalisation to put over 1 Billion people in.

remember they can't take the assets with them, if they are bad managers let the regulators or the market punish them.


----------



## Value Collector (16 August 2016)

sr20de said:


> .
> 
> Who cares as long as it is increasing GDP, is what I am hearing..




Its more like this.

if some one wants to put hard cash on the line and invest into Australian agriculture with all its risks (an asset that most aussie would avoid), who cares what race or nation they come from.



> That is quite interesting how you are an Investor in China, what theme park is it if you do not mind me asking of course you do not ave to tell me.




Shanghai Disneyland, I am an investor in the Walt Disney company.

So I am an Aussie, that Owns part of an American Company, that is Investing in China, so yeah, I support foreign investment and globalisation.



> However I foresee potential issues once you have sold such assets off. Others appear to have concerns similar to mine why sell them the land when if you were to turn the situation around, it just simply would not happen.
> 
> I worry as a nation we are too politically correct and assume everyone will do us no harm. Since you dislike when I point out articles which have lots of information embedded in them, I will summarise best I can.




Do you understand they can't take the assets back to china with them?

They have to stay here, and our government can make or change what ever laws they like to affect the return we receive from these assets.



> Yet we openly advertise out land for all,




The average age of Australian farmers in over 60, should we just let their farms turn to weeds as they retire?




> Further not to be anti Chinese, but if you make something n another country to me the designs are compromised, look at the apple gadgets, you don't think at some time they might have been copied?




That's up to each company to decide what risks they take.

But look there is a lot more money to be made designing, branding and marketing a nike shoe than there is in sewing one together, so things get designed and marketed by American companies, and we export the low value manufacturing jobs, that Aussies and Americans don't want anyway.


> Back to your point they can't take it with them, ok fair call but you really want to sell it off to start with.
> Why don't we focus on building our own nation before we sell off our building blocks, literally.




No one is stopping a single aussie investing, by all means ramp up aussie investment as much as you can.

How much money have you personal invested into the nation? the Average Aussie doesn't want to buy a farm, are you investing long term into agriculture and infrastructure? if not, why are you trying to cut of one source of investment, when we already have under investment in those sectors.



> Could you or anyone else really guarantee the same amount of control over an asset once sold, you sound like you enjoy when others are asleep.




There is no reason to think we have any control over where the current owners sell their produce, heaps of aussie farmers already export, its a major industry, with more investment, we can export more.



> I return to the point how much ore has Australia already sold to China, is that going to magically regrow? Is the mining boom over now or is that going to regrow, or is that another one of my conspiracy theories.




We have more than we can ever use ourselves, and its paying for all sorts of things like healthcare, retirement, public works etc




> Is globalisim the answer,




Yes, if you think 0.3% of the world population (Australia), can sit on such a large endowment of natural resources and not have a moral obligation to share them through trade you are wrong, and if you think that small population can finance all the development of its resources and farmland itself, you also wrong. especially when its a nation of property investors who avoid other asset classes like the plague.


----------



## Value Collector (16 August 2016)

Take a look at the Walt Disney companies because foreign investment ever, and yes, its an investment in china.


----------



## sr20de (16 August 2016)

Value Collector said:


> Take a look at the Walt Disney companies because foreign investment ever, and yes, its an investment in china.





Kinda makes me wonder under what conditions it was built under.
Also makes me wonder what the pay rates are.

Nothing against the (Communist) Chinese.

Walt Disney,

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-i_fUKQqJVIs/UV3l-WjvzXI/AAAAAAAAAHo/09Ms4Oa3hYU/s1600/wdbrands.png

It is a global multinational isn't it, it could almost be the definition of?

Also, 

this article, 

Does this Disney tax strategy go too far?

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/does-disneys-luxembourg-tax-strategy-go-too-far/

They are a massive company,

http://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/companyProfile?symbol=DIS

Ok I feel this a  trap for me to unload the articles about Walt Disney, so I will hold back unless asked by yourself.

More on target I guess is they can have a massive theme park, and organ harvesting vans and threaten our military and yet we are quite willing to sell them our land under, because they quote unquote "cannot take it with them", they also have rampant media and internet censorship, it is unlikely they have every heard of infowars.com, or any other real media, as opposed to the dinosaur media, which in some cases is owned by Walt Disney ironically.

Anyway I will get back to the other responses.

It is a good point I have never thought of, regarding the farmer who are retiring an no new blood taking the reigns. 

Surely it could be promoted as a part of the Australian culture and possibly added to an apprenticeship scheme of some sort, or perhaps organising work experience and overall promoting and explaining why this job is essential to Australia. 

As for just selling the land hopefully it does gt blocked as a threat to the national interest if deemed so. Why not have a focus of Australians supporting local produces, eg vote with your dollar, explain without trucks and farms Australia stops, could add a few more but sticking to the topic as best I can.

When export the low paying jobs that no one wants, we are part of the problem that is why we must vote with our dollars.

Exporting is great! Just don't sell the farm, at least lease it bear minimum. Russia is currently aiming to be the worlds largest producer of Non-GMO, why not compete with that. Russia has a large land mass, yet does it sell its land off to foreign interest, would they be able to, I think not.

So because we are lucky now we just give everything away and hope for the best, it is called strategic planning. Also it begins with us all, vote with what you believe in.

no we do not have a moral obligation to share, sound like you are pulling on the heart strings of political correctness, is that what you call sharing building unsinkable aircraft carriers right in the middle of disputed territories?

Here is an interesting read,

China : They're Just Not That Into Us Any More
http://www.smh.com.au/business/china-theyre-just-not-that-into-us-any-more-20160415-go770m.html

It is not about right or wrong rather it is about taking information readily available from all source not only from here or only from their, then coming to an informed decision, from which you can critically analyse.

Thank-you for the back and forth, I have also learnt how others are thinking at this important point in time.
Just my thoughts anyway.


----------



## CanOz (16 August 2016)

Value Collector said:


> Well that's a big generalisation to put over 1 Billion people in.
> 
> remember they can't take the assets with them, if they are bad managers let the regulators or the market punish them.




Mmm, no not a generalization, if you understood the culture then you would know that a profitable business is not in the interest of their true business model. Now that could change, but given the debt levels i don't think it will anytime soon.

I 've worked in a senior position in a foreign owned business with dozens of suppliers, as well as a domestic business. You could not get more polarized in terms of goals and objectives. 

Everyone just wants the big black car....


----------



## SirRumpole (17 August 2016)

China is a special case when it comes to investment, especially in critical infrastructure like water supplies and power grids and we are simply naive to assume that they will not use their investment for political purposes.

Remember the ASIO building built by Chinese interests that had to be ripped up when monitoring devices were found in the walls ?

If they can control food supplies to us then that is just another notch on their barrel of political control.

There are economics of foreign investment,but there is also politics, and Morrison did the right thing by knocking back Chinese investment in Ausgrid. 

Imho, all investments in Australian assets should have majority Australian investment. Then we can have the political advantage of control over our assets while allowing our markets to have an interest as well. Mutual benefit.


----------



## noco (17 August 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> China is a special case when it comes to investment, especially in critical infrastructure like water supplies and power grids and we are simply naive to assume that they will not use their investment for political purposes.
> 
> Remember the ASIO building built by Chinese interests that had to be ripped up when monitoring devices were found in the walls ?
> 
> ...




Rumpy have you converted to Liberal Party?


----------



## Value Collector (17 August 2016)

sr20de said:


> .
> 
> Surely it could be promoted as a part of the Australian culture and possibly added to an apprenticeship scheme of some sort, or perhaps organising work experience and overall promoting and explaining why this job is essential to Australia.
> 
> .




It takes more than a good attitude and a strong back to be an agricultural producer, it takes money.

We need Aussies willing to put their hard earned cash into investments.

I asked the question earlier, Have you ever out laid a substantial amount into an agricultural or manufacturing operation? what percentage of your wage do you put back into buying the infrastructure and assets you don't want the Chinese to buy? 

---------------

P.S, on you links, if you are linking to many articles, no one is going to read them.


----------



## Value Collector (17 August 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Imho, all investments in Australian assets should have majority Australian investment. .




That just comes down to the number of Australians willing to make investments, when most Aussies only want to invest in real estate inside the capital cities, and hate having more than $10,000 in shares, and will sell at the first hint of market fluctuations, we will never have enough local capital available.

We could be 100% Aussie owned if the average Aussie was as keen to invest and they were at hating on the foreigners investing.


----------



## SirRumpole (17 August 2016)

Value Collector said:


> That just comes down to the number of Australians willing to make investments, when most Aussies only want to invest in real estate inside the capital cities, and hate having more than $10,000 in shares, and will sell at the first hint of market fluctuations, we will never have enough local capital available.
> 
> We could be 100% Aussie owned if the average Aussie was as keen to invest and they were at hating on the foreigners investing.




I think it's a bit pie in the sky to expect mums and dads to become share market experts, they are too busy earning a living and raising families. The bulk of the investment should come by pension funds, the Future Fund for example.

So the Superannuation guarantee levy and such provides the finance for these funds and they should be using their expertise to invest it wisely.


----------



## Value Collector (17 August 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> I think it's a bit pie in the sky to expect mums and dads to become share market experts, they are too busy earning a living and raising families. The bulk of the investment should come by pension funds, the Future Fund for example.
> 
> So the Superannuation guarantee levy and such provides the finance for these funds and they should be using their expertise to invest it wisely.




We already have the future fund and superannuation, we need more capital than that, mums and dads don't need to be share market experts, just be willing to put a few hundred thousand into an index or managed investment fund rather than always get tunnel vision and only think about owning more city real estate.


----------



## sr20de (17 August 2016)

Value Collector,

You seem like a very learned individual, why do you respond to quote unquote conspiracy theories, do you find them interesting at all?

Further I do not have to post links, I just like to cite my work, however being an open forum perhaps credibility is not your main concern, I have noticed rather many individuals pushing their own agendas on these forums, respectfully.

Back on topic, what would you consider a good news site, Value Collector?

Clearly you are the smartest person on this forum value collector please give some advice on how to post better on this forum.

Further value collector with all our wealth how can we make the world a better place?
I consider anyone who is willing to listen a friend personally.


----------



## luutzu (17 August 2016)

sr20de said:


> Value Collector,
> 
> You seem like a very learned individual, why do you respond to quote unquote conspiracy theories, do you find them interesting at all?
> 
> ...




Oi! 

I object to VC being the "smartest person on this forum". He's maybe the 10th


----------



## Value Collector (17 August 2016)

sr20de said:


> why do you respond to quote unquote conspiracy theories, do you find them interesting at all?
> 
> .




No conspiracy theories are not generally interesting, though I can see people love to feel like they have inside information, so love conspiracy theories, it makes them feel important.

Personally I want to believe as many true things as few false things as possible, I think a lot of other people do to, so sometimes you will see me addressing misconceptions or mistruths, I think getting at the truth is an important part of being an investor.



> Further I do not have to post links, I just like to cite my work,




Have you heard of confirmation bias?

Rather than looking for examples that prove your idea, you should look for examples that disprove it you will learn more that way, I think people that are heavy into conspiracy theories suffer from confirmation bias.




> Back on topic, what would you consider a good news site, Value Collector?




There are lots of news sites, the most important thing is not the actual news site itself, the news site is a starting point, it gives you an idea of something you might like to research further, you have to check the facts of any news site against other sources.


If you are interested in learning more about avoiding confirmation bias here is a short video, you will see the people in the video keep getting the wrong answer because they are only trying to confirm pre existing ideas, its not until they try and disprove themselves they get to the right answer.


----------



## Value Collector (17 August 2016)

luutzu said:


> Oi!
> 
> I object to VC being the "smartest person on this forum"




so do I, lol.

not  even close.


----------



## sr20de (17 August 2016)

Value Collector said:


> No conspiracy theories are not generally interesting, though I can see people love to feel like they have inside information, so love conspiracy theories, it makes them feel important.
> 
> Personally I want to believe as many true things as few false things as possible, I think a lot of other people do to, so sometimes you will see me addressing misconceptions or mistruths, I think getting at the truth is an important part of being an investor.
> 
> ...





Funny you present me that video,

I have seen it closer to when it was released.

In response I present this.

Cognitive Dissonance & Confirmation Bias

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqONzcNbzh8


----------



## sr20de (17 August 2016)

sr20de said:


> Funny you present me that video,
> 
> I have seen it closer to when it was released.
> 
> ...





Does everyone who is reading this thread trust the mainstream media overall then?


----------



## SirRumpole (17 August 2016)

sr20de said:


> Does everyone who is reading this thread trust the mainstream media overall then?




Of course not, but that doesn't mean that the wacky theories are true, although they might be. It all comes down to evidence doesn't it ?


----------



## sr20de (17 August 2016)

http://drudgereport.com/

Do we all consider this a conspiracy website?


----------



## sr20de (17 August 2016)

Previous years we have relied on Alexa.com; however, camouflaged under the guise of a new-and-improved, more accurate algorithm, Alexa.com was caught ‘redhanded’ providing alternative news site deception. The company, owned by Amazon.com, instituted a new system that has precipitated plunges in the positions of FoxNews.com, the DrudgeReport, Breitbart.com, DailyCaller.com, Infowars.com, NewsMax.com, WND.com, RedFlagNews.com and many other “alternative” Internet news sites – or those which, like RedFlagNews.com, are, in one way or another, attempting to serve the role of government watchdog. We encourage you to read the detailed article below by our friend Joseph Farah at WND.com.

http://megynkelly.org/100-best-conservative-news-sites/


I was using Alexa.com as an example of where the websites were ranked. I came across this and thought I should point this out.


----------



## sr20de (17 August 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Of course not, but that doesn't mean that the wacky theories are true, although they might be. It all comes down to evidence doesn't it ?




I never said you have to listen to me, I merely point out there are other sources of information, and you are right you have to decide, after critically evaluating what you can find.

So far I have just been called names, I doubt anyone will spare the time to read an article or to in the quest for knowledge. Its ok I close with this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2UHLMVr4vg

All I ask is you question mainstream medias narrative, if you can see it.


----------



## Tisme (18 August 2016)

sr20de said:


> So far I have just been called names, .




You think maybe it's a conspiracy orchestrated by the ASF mafia?


----------



## Knobby22 (18 August 2016)

sr20de said:


> http://drudgereport.com/
> 
> Do we all consider this a conspiracy website?




No, I would say it is a rag that publishes gossip pushing an agenda that its mentally weak and gullible readers love as it fits in their world view.

What do you think of the Huffington Post? http://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/


----------



## Value Collector (18 August 2016)

sr20de said:


> .
> 
> Cognitive Dissonance & Confirmation Bias
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqONzcNbzh8




That's a good video, But you know when he talks about people taking disparate facts that confirm a position and linking them together, that's what the conspiracy theorists do, they ignore all the bits that don't go along with their theory and spout the things they think do.

Look at the people that claim the moon landing was faked, all their "Evidence" can be debunked, but they carry on claiming it is a hoax, same with the 911 truthers.


----------



## sr20de (18 August 2016)

Value Collector said:


> That's a good video, But you know when he talks about people taking disparate facts that confirm a position and linking them together, that's what the conspiracy theorists do, they ignore all the bits that don't go along with their theory and spout the things they think do.
> 
> Look at the people that claim the moon landing was faked, all their "Evidence" can be debunked, but they carry on claiming it is a hoax, same with the 911 truthers.




This guy worked on the challenger program, I believe as humans we did go to the moon,

I am assuming you have come across this monetary policy, or is this but more conspiracy theories?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PIcJWDjmOw&list=PL23dknu-qdb50xGIFlto_I-5fuLRqoIWC&index=159

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmiVwSFrDMY&list=PL23dknu-qdb50xGIFlto_I-5fuLRqoIWC&index=160

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pjj99hnyvio&list=PL23dknu-qdb50xGIFlto_I-5fuLRqoIWC&index=161

9/11 truthers, I won't cite infowars.com news site, because I now how you do not consider it a news site, hence - you ignore all the bits that don't go along with your theory and spout the things you think does. 

GOV’T RELEASES [REDACTED] 28 PAGES FROM 9/11 REPORT
Report specifically mentions concerns of Saudi involvement

the link provides the a
https://www.scribd.com/document/318...er-the-Terrorist-Attacks-of-September-11-2001

& 

Dem : FBI strong-armed former senator on 9/11 pages
http://www.thehill.com/video/in-the-news/279214-dem-fbi-strong-armed-former-senator-on-9-11-pages

Probably not the best examples to choose, when it come to analysing facts.


----------



## sr20de (18 August 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> No, I would say it is a rag that publishes gossip pushing an agenda that its mentally weak and gullible readers love as it fits in their world view.
> 
> What do you think of the Huffington Post? http://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/




What do you call the main stream media then?


----------



## luutzu (18 August 2016)

sr20de said:


> What do you call the main stream media then?




Main Stream Media is the Fifth Estate; the Fourth Pillar of our great democracies - being free and fearless, its owners fund its journalists and investigators to bring truth to the light; to bring corruption to the fore; to speak truth to power; to unmask the political spin corporations and politicians and its henchmen concocts to delude the masses... and thus preserve our way of life and enrich us all with freedom and knowledge and only some ads here and there to make money.

That or it's just there to sell ads. And you cannot sell ads if you upset the corporation who buy most of the space and the airtime; you cannot ads if you upset politicians and billionaires who can direct those streams of gold to your competitors.

And this is assuming the editors and owners of these media are neutral and would be conflicted about truth or income to keep the company going to fight a better bigger fight. 

Hence, our country is awesome; our culture the bestest; all our policies awesome; the poor are lazy and strange even when not beating up their wife and kids on welfare sucking the country dry; the rich and corporation works hard, should get more breaks and public servants lazy and fat...


----------



## CanOz (18 August 2016)

luutzu said:


> Main Stream Media is the Fifth Estate; the Fourth Pillar of our great democracies - being free and fearless, its owners fund its journalists and investigators to bring truth to the light; to bring corruption to the fore; to speak truth to power; to unmask the political spin corporations and politicians and its henchmen concocts to delude the masses... and thus preserve our way of life and enrich us all with freedom and knowledge and only some ads here and there to make money.
> 
> That or it's just there to sell ads. And you cannot sell ads if you upset the corporation who buy most of the space and the airtime; you cannot ads if you upset politicians and billionaires who can direct those streams of gold to your competitors.
> 
> ...




My god you're a drag Lu, can we crowd fund a one way ticket to Mars for you?


----------



## Knobby22 (18 August 2016)

sr20de said:


> What do you call the main stream media then?




Well Fox is a good mainstream example about how to make money by telling half the story and avoiding things that their followers don't want to hear e.g. Trumps wife story about how she got into the USA and that degree she claimed (but didn't do).If you want to find out you need to go to another site.

If you go to the site right now you can see everything Trump is saying with no reporting of Clinton. Yes, I would say that is an example that proves your point. 

Free media shows all the news. Unfortunately people are becoming more partisan and just want to see their bias confirmed. That goes for the left wing publications also. Forutantely there are still enough people who want to know the truth.


----------



## luutzu (18 August 2016)

CanOz said:


> My god you're a drag Lu, can we crowd fund a one way ticket to Mars for you?




Disneyland or lifetime subscription to Netflix would be fine too 

I'm not depressed or anything, so can say these things and watch YouTube comedies right after 

It actually bring me smiles and chuckles when reading business biographies... most recently one of Murdoch's retelling of Ruby's adventures and sell out in China. I mean, the guy didn't sellout per se, that's how he work so yea. 

Got a few chuckles when Dover said Murdoch never told his editors to be nice to Beijing, has no editorial influence to serve his own interests at all.


----------



## Knobby22 (19 August 2016)

CanOz said:


> My god you're a drag Lu, can we crowd fund a one way ticket to Mars for you?




Lu is pretty correct. Look at the Age and SMH. Blacklisted by most of the banks for daring to report on them.


----------



## CanOz (19 August 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> Well Fox is a good mainstream example about how to make money by telling half the story and avoiding things that their followers don't want to hear e.g. Trumps wife story about how she got into the USA and that degree she claimed (but didn't do).If you want to find out you need to go to another site.
> 
> If you go to the site right now you can see everything Trump is saying with no reporting of Clinton. Yes, I would say that is an example that proves your point.
> 
> Free media shows all the news. Unfortunately people are becoming more partisan and just want to see their bias confirmed. That goes for the left wing publications also. Forutantely there are still enough people who want to know the truth.




Actually when I lived in China I found AL Jezeera to be the best unbiased reporting I'd ever witnessed......


----------



## Knobby22 (19 August 2016)

CanOz said:


> Actually when I lived in China I found AL Jezeera to be the best unbiased reporting I'd ever witnessed......




Yes, true.


----------



## bellenuit (19 August 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> Yes, true.




But not true of Al Jazeera Arabic. One of the most biased news services around according to reports I have read from people I respect. They often run stories that are diametrically opposite to what they say on the English service.


----------



## basilio (20 August 2016)

Back to real conspiracies...!!

I was just watching a George Gently episode on Iview called "Breathe in the air" .  Short story is an investigation into the apparent suicide of a woman doctor. Turns out she was going to blow the whistle on a local factory that was causing scores of asbestos related deaths in the community. It's set in 1969.

Quite powerful. "These days" we are all aware of how deadly asbestos is. So what was the story in 1969 ? A bit of Google and I found this.

This website offers quite detailed documentation on the widespread understanding of business of how lethal asbestos was and the effect on workers and their families.

But I can remember how long it took Australia to finally take action and get effective results on the effects of this wonder product,


> March 4, 2004
> Asbestos: Think Again: Industry hid dangers for decades
> SOMETHING IN THE AIR: The asbestos document story
> 
> ...



http://www.ewg.org/research/asbestos-think-again/industry-hid-dangers-decades

http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/inspector-george-gently/ZW0121A002S00 Breath in the air

________________________________________________

_Take the trouble to check out that website and in particular read over the internal reports to the various companies on the dangers of asbestos, solvents, fumes, noise, whatever.

.....And then perhaps consider your views on Industrial health and Safety_


----------



## Smurf1976 (20 August 2016)

Asbestos is a truly sad story simply because the dangers were known long before most of it had even been mined. Practically the entire industry sprang up after the dangers were already known and proceeded to put the stuff practically everywhere.

If it's a building in Australia and built before 1980 then almost certainly there's asbestos in it somewhere. 

Likewise every car on the road until quite recently emitted asbestos dust in normal operation. Brakes, clutches and an assortment of gaskets.

The other one in that category is leaded petrol. Credible people and organisations raised serious concerns at the time of its introduction, sales were actually suspended in the US whilst an inquiry was conducted in the 1920's, and even the oil company workers suffered early ill effects from producing the stuff. 

There's a bit more to it once you realise that General Motors was heavily involved with TEL (Tetra Ethyl Lead) and patented the stuff for use in petrol. Meanwhile automotive industry rival Ford had always been in favour of ethanol (alcohol) which when added to petrol achieved the same result of raising octane and preventing engine knock. 

Those looking for a conspiracy may find it somewhat interesting that the US prohibition on alcohol just happened to occur when TEL manufacturers were seeking to introduce the product to large scale use and was lifted once that had been achieved. For the next few decades, no matter what brand of car you bought in just about any country, GM made a profit every time you filled the tank. 

Somewhat clearer than the reasons are the effects of TEL. Pick just about any city or country on earth and plot a chart of violent crime with sales of leaded petrol on the same chart. You'll find a 20 year lag between sales of leaded petrol and violent crime both with the rise and fall just about everywhere. Places that phased out lead beginning in the 1970's saw such crime peak in the 1990's. Those who phased it out later saw violent crime peak later. Given the established link between lead exposure in early childhood and the affect on mental development a link between the two does seem at least very plausible even if there's no absolute proof (but it's an amazing coincidence, repeated just about everywhere, if TEL isn't the cause).

Much is often said about the tobacco industry and its evils and whilst I agree with much of that (and I don't smoke), the asbestos and leaded petrol industries are at least as bad if not worse. At least the tobacco companies can legitimately claim that the dangers were found after mass use of their product commenced whereas with both asbestos and TEL the dangers were known right from the start but they went ahead regardless.

We're rid of TEL now thank heavens apart from a little bit used in some aviation fuels (though the lead pollution of the natural environment is hard to reverse - it's even in the ice at the north pole) but asbestos is something we're going to be getting rid of pretty much forever. A hundred years from now it will still be found in old buildings etc.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 August 2016)

Smurf1976 said:


> but asbestos is something we're going to be getting rid of pretty much forever. A hundred years from now it will still be found in old buildings etc.




It will if we keep importing Chinese building materials.


----------



## basilio (22 August 2016)

I was just watching Wallender and the story was around a Swedish naval commander who was hiding the true story of the submarines that invaded Swedish waters in the 1980's.  At the time it was believed they were from USSR and it caused a huge turnaround in Swedens  international military position.

The story ends up saying they were in fact American subs deliberately intended to create a "Russian scare". The effect was to completley reverse public sentiment and force the Swedish PM to become harshly anti-Soviet

Anyway I decided to check out the story.

Seems it was all true.


> *
> CIA, NATO and Swedish Military Plotted Regime Change in Sweden in 1980s*
> ‘Heroes’ and victims of 80’s US disinformation provide clues to today’s Russian scare
> 
> ...




http://www.globalresearch.ca/cia-na...tted-regime-change-in-sweden-in-1980s/5508970




> Submarines and PSYOPs
> 
> Tunander's study of covert political structures goes back to his experience of high-profile submarine activities in Swedish archipelagos and naval bases in the 1980s. His books from the 1980s accepted the official view. In 1983, Swedish Prime Minister Olof Palme protested against the "Soviet intrusions". He was forced to cancel his policy and deep-freeze Sweden's diplomatic relations to Moscow.[17] In 1980, 8% of the Swedes viewed the Soviet Union as a direct threat and 33% considered the Soviets as hostile. After a stranded Soviet submarine in 1981 and primarily after a dramatic anti-submarine operation in 1982 with midget submarines inside Swedish naval bases, these figures changed to 42% and 83% respectively,[18] which forced Sweden to deep-freeze its Soviet ties.
> *
> However, in the 1990s, Tunander was told by U.S. and British officials that these operations were run by the U.S. and the U.K. In 2000, former U.S. Secretary of Defense Caspar Weinberger and former U.K. Navy minister Keith Speed stated on Swedish TV that their subs had operated "regularly" and "frequently" in Swedish waters to test Swedish defenses after navy-to-navy consultations.[19] This information was confirmed by British Chief of Defence Intelligence Air Marshal Sir John Walker.[20] Chairman of the NATO Military Committee Vigleik Eide, and Secretary General of NATO George Robertson added that these were not NATO operations but operations under national command (U.S. and U.K.)*.[21] This led to a Swedish Government inquiry under Sweden's former Washington Ambassador Rolf EkÃ©us with Ambassador Mathias Mossberg as Secretary and with Tunander as a civilian expert.[22] Tunander wrote a Swedish book HÃ¥rsfjÃ¤rden (2001), articles for the Swedish Journal of War Sciences, the ZÃ¼rich-based Parallel History Project,[23] and an English volume for the Frank Cass Naval History Series The Secret War against Sweden: US and British Submarine Deception in the 1980s (2004), which emphasized the submarines' role to change Swedish public opinion and foreign policy. Tunander argued that Soviet submarines might very well have entered Swedish waters, but the more visible operations were most likely PSYOPs decided by a U.S. "deception operation committee" chaired by CIA Director William Casey, and some of them were run by a CIA-Navy liaison office, National Underwater Reconnaissance Office, headed by Secretary of Navy John Lehman.[24]




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ola_Tunander


----------



## DB008 (22 August 2016)

Assange is a dead man walking...







https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/767543410936909824​


Wikileaks did seed/torrent a 88gb encrypted file earlier this year.

Presuming that Assange has a dead-man switch for it, if he is taken out.





https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/743824112376766465​


----------



## sr20de (25 August 2016)

Nigel Farage at Trump Rally : Anything Is Possible If Enough Decent People Fight The Establishment
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqsgR0OG654

http://drudgereport.com/

There is a global awakening happening.

While some deem this a conspiracy theory, I present history in the making being documented.


----------



## sr20de (25 August 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtOBSQEycCc

I am sure we are all aware of the above facts, when using technology.


----------



## Tisme (29 August 2016)

I'm fairly sure some of us are descendants of a progenitor interstellar race. We share donor dna from humans so we could acclimate into earth's environment.

Humans are necessarily an altered state ape previously going through rapid evolutionary change to get to a stage where they are industrious workers for the hybrid aliens. 

Of course the master race is Nordic which answers the questions of why they figure persistently in the progressive movements of civilisation and why the historical royal bloodlines around the world, especially Britain's, share a remnant dna that ape evolved humans don't have.

The current DNA experiments are the next step of modification in homo sapiens to keep them up to speed with the illuminati's needs.


----------



## sr20de (29 August 2016)

Here's How To Undo The Damage Caused By Sitting All Day

Your heart needs a minimum of 30 minutes of exercise per day

http://www.infowars.com/heres-how-to-undo-the-damage-caused-by-sitting-all-day/
http://naturalsociety.com/too-much-time-spent-sitting-is-bad-even-if-you-exercise-6845/


I suppose this is a conspiracy theory to?


----------



## SirRumpole (30 August 2016)

Tisme said:


> I'm fairly sure some of us are descendants of a progenitor interstellar race. We share donor dna from humans so we could acclimate into earth's environment.
> 
> Humans are necessarily an altered state ape previously going through rapid evolutionary change to get to a stage where they are industrious workers for the hybrid aliens.
> 
> ...




I was under the impression that our DNA is being altered by aliens who zip around abducting people and implanting them with micro chips that track them over generations, and females are impregnated with alien sperm to produce a super race that will eventually dominate the planet.

Well, that's what I heard on Foxtel anyway.


----------



## qldfrog (30 August 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> I was under the impression that our DNA is being altered by aliens who zip around abducting people and implanting them with micro chips that track them over generations,



is it not what DNA is???
" and females are impregnated with alien sperm to produce _*a super race that will eventually dominate the planet.*_
That explains the China miracle ;-)


----------



## cynic (30 August 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> I was under the impression that our DNA is being altered by aliens who zip around abducting people and implanting them with micro chips that track them over generations, and females are impregnated with alien sperm to produce a super race that will eventually dominate the planet.
> 
> Well, that's what I heard on Foxtel anyway.




Bulldust. There's no way that aliens would need to use such primitive technology as micro chips! Everybody knows that they're way too advanced for that! (At least the one's I am acquaintanced with are!)


----------



## sr20de (1 September 2016)

Prominent columnist says China’s rise to power can no longer be seen as friendly

http://www.news.com.au/finance/econ...y/news-story/260adfde60967d20ccb0fe35106b8708

Interesting given the below,

Cyber War
http://www.abc.net.au/4corners/stories/2016/08/29/4526527.htm

& 

US, China Prepare For Electronic Warfare Standoff In South China Sea
Both the US and China appear ready and willing to engage in a contest of electronic warfare capabilities

http://www.infowars.com/us-china-prepare-for-electronic-warfare-standoff-in-south-china-sea/
http://www.aspistrategist.org.au/electronic-warfare-south-china-sea/

In closing infowars.com is not satire, it is a source to be used if you so choose, from there you must conduct your own research and come to your own decision. We all have free will, do not be deceived.


----------



## McLovin (1 September 2016)

sr20de said:


> In closing infowars.com is not satire




That's the scary bit.


----------



## sr20de (3 September 2016)

You want a conspiracy, 

Total Joke: Hillary Says Russia Runs Trump
More unproven claims being made by Clinton campaign

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfUJbRnHyuk

http://www.infowars.com/total-joke-hillary-says-russia-runs-trump/


----------



## Knobby22 (3 September 2016)

You can't deny that the guy who was running his campaign had very close ties to Russia.

http://www.politifact.com/global-ne...anafort-donald-trumps-top-adviser-and-his-ti/


----------



## SirRumpole (4 September 2016)

sr20de said:


> You want a conspiracy,
> 
> Total Joke: Hillary Says Russia Runs Trump
> More unproven claims being made by Clinton campaign




Trump said Obama founded ISIS and was the President that put troops in Iraq when it was actually GWB.

Not just 'unproven' claims, totally false , malicious and stupid.


----------



## explod (4 September 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Trump said Obama founded ISIS and was the President that put troops in Iraq when it was actually GWB.
> 
> Not just 'unproven' claims, totally false , malicious and stupid.




You dont think the US attack on Iraq (oil and arms money)  Afghanistan (oil,  gas arms),  sneaky toppling of the Ukraine Govt a few years back to a business US supporting regime to try and cut Russian oil and gas supply lines have not been the major cause of revolt by the people on the ground facilitating the rise of so called extremists including ISIS. 

So Trump's pretty well hitting the nail on the head.   He just exaggerates in his vehement excitement in front of a crowd. 

Ukraine a bit off subject,  but interesting that aeroplane crash gone quiet,  pretty obvious now that the early theories that it was a US backed (Ukrainian held Russian missile) action.


----------



## SirRumpole (4 September 2016)

explod said:


> So Trump's pretty well hitting the nail on the head.   He just exaggerates in his vehement excitement in front of a crowd.




Trump may have hit the nail on the head when it comes to US foreign policy over a range of administrations, but trying to sheet it home to Obama and Clinton personally is absurd.


----------



## explod (4 September 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Trump may have hit the nail on the head when it comes to US foreign policy over a range of administrations, but trying to sheet it home to Obama and Clinton personally is absurd.



Agree,  its just the overall conspiracy drift that Trump is picking up on and its touching a spot with a lot of their people.e

Zero Hedge is certainly throwing up some gaff theories on Clinton which at current tempo will be having an impact. 

Hard for us to comprehend,  but Trump could make the Whitehouse.


----------



## sr20de (14 September 2016)

Kimmel : Clinton Health Conspirecy Theroies 'Would Be Harder To Believe If They Didn't Actually Come True'

Late night host forced to admit media duped by Clinton.

http://www.infowars.com/kimmel-clin...-to-believe-if-they-didnt-actually-come-true/

I thought this was relevant given the thread name.


----------



## DB008 (20 September 2016)

Hmm, if true (open secret Israel has nukes), interesting....


​


----------



## Tisme (24 February 2017)

Anyone investigated the Clementine Mission and recto-linear structures on the moon?


----------



## SirRumpole (24 February 2017)

Tisme said:


> Anyone investigated the Clementine Mission and recto-linear structures on the moon?




There was a program about aliens on the moon on Foxtel a while ago.

Sponsored by a green cheese company I think.


----------



## DB008 (5 August 2017)

*MS Estonia*​MS Estonia, previously Viking Sally, Silja Star, and Wasa King, was a cruise ferry built in 1979/80 at the German shipyard Meyer Werft in Papenburg. The ship sank in 1994 in the Baltic Sea in one of the worst maritime disasters of the 20th century.

The doors were blown off, military charges used.

852 people died

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS_Estonia


----------



## DB008 (12 October 2017)

*JULY 24, 2017 – JFK ASSASSINATION RECORDS – NARA ONLINE DOCUMENTS RELEASE*

​*JFK ASSASSINATION RECORDS – 2017 ADDITIONAL DOCUMENTS RELEASE*

The National Archives and Records Administration is releasing documents previously withheld in accordance with the JFK Assassination Records Collection Act.  The vast majority of the Collection (88%) has been open in full and released to the public since the late 1990s.  The records at issue are documents previously identified as assassination records, but withheld in full or withheld in part.  Learn more

This release consists of 3,810 documents, including 441 formerly withheld-in-full documents and 3,369 documents formerly released with portions redacted.  The documents originate from FBI and CIA series identified by the Assassination Records Review Board as assassination records.  More releases will follow.

To view the entire file, you may visit the National Archives at College Park and request access to the original records.

The government has promised to release as many documents as possible in October, 2017, the 25th anniversary of the JFK Records Act, in which Congress mandated that all efforts be made to release everything in Washington’s possession unless an overriding case can be made for withholding in the national interest.



http://2017jfk.org/countdown-to-2017/​


----------



## SirRumpole (20 December 2017)

*Evidence suggests UFOs may have reached Earth, says former Pentagon official Luis Elizondo*



http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-12-20/evidence-suggests-aliens-may-have-reached-earth/9275134


----------



## Value Collector (20 December 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> *Evidence suggests UFOs may have reached Earth, says former Pentagon official Luis Elizondo*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-12-20/evidence-suggests-aliens-may-have-reached-earth/9275134




Sounds like an attention seeker to me.

But if they have identified them as aliens, why are they still calling them "UFOs".


----------



## Value Collector (20 December 2017)

Talking about conspiracy theorists.

Fox News is embarrassing, who whats this stuff, check out this video where they resorted to allowing some red neck, climate change denier on to try and talk down the Tesla truck.

Both the host and the guest are idiots.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 December 2017)

Value Collector said:


> Sounds like an attention seeker to me.
> 
> But if they have identified them as aliens, why are they still calling them "UFOs".




IMV the softening up has started. We are being gradually opened up to the idea that aliens may exist so that it won't be such a shock if they pay us a visit in a way that can't be covered up.


----------



## tech/a (20 December 2017)

You doubt this!

You have a duck posting on this site----What more proof do you want.

We are out there.


----------



## fiftyeight (20 December 2017)

Value Collector said:


> Talking about conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Both the host and the guest are idiots.
> 
> [/MEDIA]




WOW, even knowing this was going to be a bad interview that was TERRIBLE!!!!!


----------



## Value Collector (20 December 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> IMV the softening up has started. We are being gradually opened up to the idea that aliens may exist so that it won't be such a shock if they pay us a visit in a way that can't be covered up.




I have no doubt that life exists else where in the universe, But I have huge doubts that they have visited earth, the claims just seem to follow pop culture to closely, and there is never any evidence.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 December 2017)

Value Collector said:


> I have no doubt that life exists else where in the universe, But I have huge doubts that they have visited earth, the claims just seem to follow pop culture to closely, and there is never any evidence.




There is actually a lot of evidence including from military pilots who have chased theses things, but it's not repeatable and therefore can't be studied scientifically with any certainty.


----------



## Value Collector (20 December 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> There is actually a lot of evidence




What is the best piece of evidence?



> including from military pilots who have chased theses things, but it's not repeatable and therefore can't be studied scientifically with any certainty.




we have lots of claims about all sorts of things eg Big foot, ghosts, angels, etc but the time to believe is when we have more evidence that can be verified.

Even if the claims of "UFO" sightings are true, they are still "Unidentified flying objects", its a leap to say they are alien, when you don't know what they are.

eg. Saying "I don't know what that is, so it must be aliens" is to big of an assumption.

How have we ruled out all the the other fanciful claims, why must it be aliens? how did we rule out time travellers? for example, if we are going to open up the possibility of any far fetched ideas why leap to aliens.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 December 2017)

Value Collector said:


> What is the best piece of evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Because the other explanations (like time travellers) are equally if not more fanciful.



> we have lots of claims about all sorts of things eg Big foot, ghosts, angels, etc but the time to believe is when we have more evidence that can be verified.




It's doubtful if military aircraft are scrambled to chase ghosts and angels. Anyway I'm prepared to bet that you haven't read many ufo cases and you are just arguing off the top of your head, so I suggest you do a bit of research before scoffing too much.


----------



## sptrawler (20 December 2017)

Value Collector said:


> Sounds like an attention seeker to me.
> 
> But if they have identified them as aliens, why are they still calling them "UFOs".




You're just worried, there may have been life on Mars, before Elon Musk gets there.


----------



## Value Collector (20 December 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Because the other explanations (like time travellers) are equally if not more fanciful.
> 
> 
> 
> It's doubtful if military aircraft are scrambled to chase ghosts and angels. Anyway I'm prepared to bet that you haven't read many ufo cases and you are just arguing off the top of your head, so I suggest you do a bit of research before scoffing too much.



You are wrong there, I would love the idea aliens visiting earth, I think the universe probably has pockets of life all over the place, and I hope that before I die we can find evidence of it, I just don't think any have visited earth.

All through my teenage years and some of my early 20's I believed aliens had visited earth, but the more I learned and read the more I relised I didn't have any good reason to believe it had actually happened, and it probably can't happen, the vastness of distance and time is just to great.

But I have no agenda to deny aliens visited earth, I would love it if it were true, but I see no reason to believe, if there was good evidence I would believe.

But I am happy to look at your best evidence for it.


----------



## Value Collector (20 December 2017)

sptrawler said:


> You're just worried, there may have been life on Mars, before Elon Musk gets there.




I would love to find life on mars, it would be interesting to test its DNA see whether it is related to us or whether it's a completely different form of evolution.

Hopefully we haven't contaminated the planet already with the probes we have been sending there, if we do find life there it may have been us that put it there, but DNA testing could help rule that out.


----------



## sptrawler (20 December 2017)

Value Collector said:


> I would love to find life on mars, it would be interesting to test its DNA see whether it is related to us or whether it's a completely different form of evolution.
> 
> Hopefully we haven't contaminated the planet already with the probes we have been sending there, if we do find life there it may have been us that put it there, but DNA testing could help rule that out.




The probe I copped, the other week, is definitely contaminated.


----------



## tech/a (21 December 2017)

Don’t know if it’s a good idea to think that all aliens would be
——-nice.

If you were a cow/sheep/pig/chicken humans look like mass murderers.

If a superior race liked the taste of human——and completely dominated us.

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## SirRumpole (21 December 2017)

tech/a said:


> Don’t know if it’s a good idea to think that all aliens would be
> ——-nice.
> 
> If you were a cow/sheep/pig/chicken humans look like mass murderers.
> ...




True, but I guess that if they have found a way to travel interstellar distances then they would have found a way to satisfy their bodily needs. 

Earth is a long way to come for  takeaway humans.


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 December 2017)

Any non Earth life form would not be playing a - now you see me, now you don't game. It is a monumental step moving from 'looked like' to 'fact'.


----------



## Value Collector (21 December 2017)

tech/a said:


> Don’t know if it’s a good idea to think that all aliens would be
> ——-nice.
> 
> If you were a cow/sheep/pig/chicken humans look like mass murderers.
> ...




Unfortunately or fortunately depending on how you look at it, we are likely to be separated from any other intelligent life out there by such a vast amount of space and time that we will probably never meet them in person, even having a conversation with them through transmissions would be impossible, given that radio transmissions would take multiple human lives to travel the distance.

we are listening but any message we receive will be from aliens that broadcast it 100's or 1000's of years ago, and our messages that we are sending now won't be heard for 100's or 1000's of years after we are gone.

Not to mention that the vastness of time means we may miss any alien civilisation that evolves in our galaxy by millions of years, human civilisation have existed for less than a million years, but alien civilisation may have come and gone in the several billion years before we came, or will evolve in the billions of years that exist after we go exinct.

Its hard to imagine an alien race would evolve, near enough in distance and time for us to meet or talk.


----------



## SirRumpole (21 December 2017)

Value Collector said:


> Its hard to imagine an alien race would evolve, near enough in distance and time for us to meet or talk.




On the other hand there could be aliens so advanced they they would consider talking with us not worth their while, and may have evolved communication protocols so advanced that we simply don't recognise them. We don't try and communicate with ants, so why should advanced aliens bother with us ?


----------



## tech/a (21 December 2017)

I've actually had quite lengthy chats with the geeks on this fascinating topic.

Its interesting to know what science actually does know.
Evidently the Galaxy is expanding quicker than we can ever discover for
the same reason you point out--the speed of light--as at this time that's the fastest we can
do anything.
So if light speed is 300000K a second and it takes 1000000 years for the light to reach us then the object emitting it
is either not there (Destroyed) or 1000000 years X 300000Km/Second further away.
So where is the outer limit. So far they haven't found one. In theory there isn't one.

There are More Galaxy's than there are grains of sand on every beach in the world.
So planets are way more.
Space can be bent and this is probably how we will be able to beat the speed of light.
Humans are not built for space exploration.

The universe will end as it expands to nothingness current theory is it wont implode.
Eventually there will be no stars in the sky as everything will be so far away you couldn't
see them---we wont be here to look!

So while there is very likely many many forms of existence the chances of us meeting
those beyond our own solar system (Bacteria and Microbes) is possible and may have happened.

We know of Dinosaurs without a meteor they would still be here and we would not be. 
Fascinating.

*Is there consciousness after death?*


----------



## notting (21 December 2017)

Imagine FOX news interviewing a guy who sais, 'if motivated by his agenda, then the product is going to suffer'' and pointing that at Musk.
FOX News is the most disingenuous lying machine since the Chinese Communist Party.
Fuel companies have been destroying the earth and having everyone paying to much for fuel and power for decades due to FOX news and political donations from Fuel companies - peddling their profiteering *agenda*.
One of my favorite historical interviews-


----------



## SirRumpole (21 December 2017)

Wysiwyg said:


> Any non Earth life form would not be playing a - now you see me, now you don't game. It is a monumental step moving from 'looked like' to 'fact'.




Yep, invisibility would be no problem for them.


----------



## bellenuit (21 December 2017)

notting said:


> Imagine FOX news interviewing a guy who sais, 'if motivated by his agenda, then the product is going to suffer'' and pointing that at Musk.
> FOX News is the most disingenuous lying machine since the Chinese Communist Party.
> Fuel companies have been destroying the earth and having everyone paying to much for fuel and power for decades due to FOX news and political donations from Fuel companies - peddling their profiteering *agenda*.
> One of my favorite historical interviews-
> ...




That quote is a hoax (even though the sentiments are true)


----------



## Value Collector (22 December 2017)

tech/a said:


> Evidently the Galaxy is expanding quicker than we can ever discover




I think you mean Universe, the Universe is expanding, but the galaxies aren't expanding.

below is our galaxy, the Milky Way, its about 100,000 lights years across.






But below is the known universe made up of billions of galaxies, each dot is a galaxy or cluster of galaxies.






this shot from the hubble telescope shows a portion of the sky about as big as if you held a 5 cent coin at arms length, its shows hundreds of galaxies around us.


----------



## Value Collector (22 December 2017)

and this is the view of our milky way galaxy from the inside looking out.

if its dark enough or you have a camera take a long exposure, you can see the shape of our galaxy, its like looking out from inside a disc. and depending on where on earth you are looking at it, you will see it on a different angle.


----------



## SirRumpole (22 December 2017)




----------



## Value Collector (22 December 2017)

> Eventually there will be no stars in the sky as everything will be so far away you couldn't
> see them---we wont be here to look!




We will still be able to see all the stars in our galaxy forever (which is all you can see with the naked eye anyway)

Its only the other galaxies that are moving away from our galaxy as space expands.

All the stars in our galaxy are locked together by gravity coming from the black hole at the centre of the galaxy, Our star (the sun) and all the other stars in our galaxy are orbiting the centre point of our galaxy, which is a black hole.

So eventually in billions of years, any intelligent life might think that our galaxy is the limit of the universe, becasue all the other galaxies have moves so far away


----------



## tech/a (22 December 2017)

Not according to the Geeks.

In the time it takes for the Galaxies to expand so far away that they cant be seen by each other
then all stars that supply heat light etc to planets in galaxies will have burnt out of fuel.
The entire universe will be cold black and totally lifeless. No one will be looking
at anyone and pondering anything.

So where is all this expansion going?


----------



## SirRumpole (22 December 2017)

tech/a said:


> So where is all this expansion going?




Space itself is expanding, like a balloon inflating.


----------



## tech/a (22 December 2017)

Expanding into WHERE?


----------



## notting (22 December 2017)

It's expanding away from the massive black hole that was where from the big bang banged.
It will at some point start to contract back to that, when the momentum of the explosion is finally overcome by gravity sucking it back together, at which point we will begin to be greeted by trillions of different types of alien visitations in a kind of cosmic Mardi Gras -







At which point Tony Abbot will be on a world Bible bashing tour talking up the 'No Vote' on marrying martians because the world is still flat and only straight fossil fuel burning humans can go to heaven.


----------



## Value Collector (22 December 2017)

tech/a said:


> then all stars that supply heat light etc to planets in galaxies will have burnt out of fuel.




New stars are forming all the time.

Stars live for billions of years and do die eventually, and then when they do eventually die, they often explode, and then the remaining material can form a new star, clouds of hydrogen called nebular are also making new stars form.

Our own Star (the sun) is a second generation star, if formed from the remains of a larger star that exploded, earth and the other planets are the other fragments left by that explosion. 


> The entire universe will be cold black and totally lifeless. No one will be looking
> at anyone and pondering anything.




Yes, thats called "the heat death of the universe", thats a long way away, that our galaxy won't suffer heat death for Trillions of years, long after our galaxy sits lonely and isolated.



> So where is all this expansion going?




Its expanding everywhere infinitely 



This short video explains why even though space is expanding galaxies don't.


----------



## Value Collector (22 December 2017)

notting said:


> It's expanding away from the massive black hole that was where from the big bang banged.
> It will at some point start to contract back to that, when the momentum of the explosion is finally overcome by gravity sucking it back together,.




Not really, that may be true for our galaxy.

However the space in between the galaxies is expanding at a faster rate than the galaxies can be drawn together by their gravity.

So gravity is strong enough to hold our galaxy together, but it isn't strong enough to draw galaxies together faster than the space in between is expanding.

it blows my little monkey brain,

The Big Bang wasn't actually a big bank in a single spot, more of an everywhere stretch.


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 December 2017)

tech/a said:


> *Is there consciousness after death?*



No. Thoughts, beliefs and wishes live on with the people that knew the deceased which can be misconstrued as the deceased's consciousness.


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 December 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Yep, invisibility would be no problem for them.



The sci-fi movies offer some imaginations regarding what another 'intelligent' lifeform would look like. Considering gravity, atmosphere, light, temperature and nutrients shape life, any form is possible.


----------



## notting (22 December 2017)

Space isn't expanding because it would have to be expanding into something other than space, which would be?????
Space is not limited and is neither expanding nor contracting.   Further none of it exists independently of our mental projection! Which is formless and has no beginning or end!  You can't cut, burn, drown of blow up awareness, nor can you find a beginning or end to it.  Which is why science and law find it so hard to determine what the point of death and beginning of a human form is. At what point is abortion killing etc....
Death is a mere shedding of skin, though our fear and clinging to the idea we are this body makes it hard to think and see outside that box.  Most of us tend not to relate in any way other than materially reduced to the body so tend not to see beyond that.  Despite the fact that awareness itself has nothing in common with form for instance.  This is my Christmas message 

PS - Don't argue with me because I do actually know everything.

PPS apart from how to write.


----------



## Value Collector (22 December 2017)

notting said:


> Space isn't expanding because it would have to be expanding into something other than space, which would be?????
> .




Nope, space is expanding its all explained here.

we can see that space is expanding because things that are really far apart are moving faster than the speed of light, this is due the the vast amounts of expanding space in between are expanding at pushing them apart


----------



## notting (22 December 2017)

That is drivel.
He posits a date for.the beginnnimg of time then admits 'they think' tme has a beginning. How rediculous.
 Science has this religious like obsessiom with beginnings and ends.
Further, If sometimg is expamdimg into itself it is not expanding nor is space expandimg in it. It already is.  If it is becoming what it already is it is not becoming. Another rediculous notion.


----------



## Value Collector (23 December 2017)

notting said:


> That is drivel.
> He posits a date for.the beginnnimg of time then admits 'they think' tme has a beginning. How rediculous.
> Science has this religious like obsessiom with beginnings and ends.
> Further, If sometimg is expamdimg into itself it is not expanding nor is space expandimg in it. It already is.  If it is becoming what it already is it is not becoming. Another rediculous notion.



You will have to take it up with the physicists, the fact that space is expanding is pretty much universally accepted by the scientists studying it.


----------



## notting (23 December 2017)

Value Collector said:


> You will have to take it up with the physicists, the fact that space is expanding is pretty much universally accepted by the scientists studying it.



It remains a hypothesis premised on time having a beginning. Which is a classic scientific blind spot.


----------



## tech/a (23 December 2017)

Value Collector said:


> You will have to take it up with the physicists, the fact that space is expanding is pretty much universally accepted by the scientists studying it.




Have one in the family and he has a few as mates
Will be meeting with a group of them over Xmas and will
Specifically ask. But VC is correct with the expansion thing 
Notting is also correct with the beginning of time theory.

I’m sure there is more.
Amazing topic


----------



## Value Collector (24 December 2017)

notting said:


> It remains a hypothesis premised on time having a beginning. Which is a classic scientific blind spot.



We can observe the expansion happening and measure it.


----------



## notting (24 December 2017)

Value Collector said:


> We can observe the expansion happening and measure it.



What is it expanding into? exactly?
If space is expanding it follows that space is expanding in a measurable direction and there are no directions independent or mutually exclusive from space.


----------



## Tisme (24 December 2017)

Value Collector said:


> We can observe the expansion happening and measure it.





If everything is expanding it stands to reason we (humans) are too?


----------



## notting (24 December 2017)

Tisme said:


> If everything is expanding it stands to reason we (humans) are too?



Not quite.  We just need to remove the vales. We're not intrinsically human, it's a condition and ultimately a mere imputation at that!!
Fortunately  Quantuum physicists are, finally, breaking science out of it's obsessive cult like faith in material reductionism.


----------



## Value Collector (24 December 2017)

notting said:


> What is it expanding into? exactly?
> If space is expanding it follows that space is expanding in a measurable direction and there are no directions independent or mutually exclusive from space.



I am not a physicist, so I don’t know exactly how to explain it, but apparently it doesn’t have to expand “into” anything, but yeah as I said not actuall scientist out there is claiming it’s not expanding, the expansion of space is observable, measurable and it’s happening all the time, everywhere.


----------



## notting (24 December 2017)

Value Collector said:


> the expansion of space is observable, measurable and it’s happening all the time, everywhere.



As  stated before it's relative, to certain 'assumed fixed paradymes' by scientists, including what they questionably determine is space.


----------



## explod (24 December 2017)

And shrinking, push and pull, black holes, ad in..  Our minds find it hard to consider no beginning or if there was how did it start and even how we exist to know and discuss it.


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 December 2017)

explod said:


> And shrinking, push and pull, black holes, ad in..  Our minds find it hard to consider no beginning or if there was how did it start and even how we exist to know and discuss it.



Compared to other masses in the human observable field (universe?), this mass (Earth) is the greatest improbability all. The distance from a source of heat and light, the mass of this planet, the evolution of atmosphere on this planet, the moon mass effect on this planet are ingredients of the things that complete a comparatively improbable living mass.


----------



## Value Collector (25 December 2017)

Wysiwyg said:


> Compared to other masses in the human observable field (universe?), this mass (Earth) is the greatest improbability all. The distance from a source of heat and light, the mass of this planet, the evolution of atmosphere on this planet, the moon mass effect on this planet are ingredients of the things that complete a comparatively improbable living mass.



Not really, I mean even if something is a 1 in a billion chance occurance, can you really say it’s “improbable” if there trillions and trillions of opportunities?

If there are millons of trillions of stars in the universe, and the rate of earth like planets forming is 1 out of every billion Stars, then it is highly probable that earth would have formed.

Then an intelligent life form might find itself on the planet saying “whoah, it’s so improbable I exist” but that is no different to the winner of a lottery saying its improbable they won, they odds are people will be winning all the time, just due to the shear number of tickets being bought,


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 December 2017)

Value Collector said:


> Not really, I mean even if something is a 1 in a billion chance occurance, can you really say it’s “improbable” if there trillions and trillions of opportunities?



We'll keep looking with this innate deisre to 'know' if there is life beyond. The expanse is enormous. Maybe humans will find something before extinction.


----------



## Value Collector (26 December 2017)

Wysiwyg said:


> We'll keep looking with this innate deisre to 'know' if there is life beyond. The expanse is enormous. Maybe humans will find something before extinction.



I think we will find evidence of life outside our solar system eventually, our ability to look is growing all the time.


----------



## DB008 (4 January 2018)

This is huge!

NSA/CIA backdoor exposed in every Intel x86 chips for the past decade (maybe even more)


*Major flaw in millions of Intel chips revealed*​A serious flaw in the design of Intel's chips will require Microsoft, Linux and Apple to update operating systems for computers around the world.

It is believed to affect chips in millions of computers from the last decade.

The UK's National Cyber Security Centre (NCSC) said it was aware of the issue and that patches were being produced.

In response, Intel said the issue was not limited to its processors and that it was working on a fix.

"Based on analysis to date, many types of computing devices - with many different vendors' processors and operating systems - are susceptible to these exploits," it said in a statement.

It said it was working to "develop an industry-wide approach to resolve this issue promptly and constructively".

"Intel has begun providing software and firmware updates to mitigate these exploits," it said.

http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-42553818​


----------



## bellenuit (4 January 2018)

*Ellen DeGeneres Ridicules Eric Trump Over His Weird Conspiracy Theory About Her
*
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...-trump-deep-state_us_5a4de793e4b025f99e1ff191


----------



## DB008 (21 January 2018)

*Canadian billionaires were 'murdered', say private detectives*
​Hired investigators reportedly find markings on Barry and Honey Sherman's wrists indicating their hands had been tied up.

A leading tycoon who made billions in the pharmaceutical business was murdered along with his wife, private investigators hired by the couple's children have claimed.

Barry Sherman, 75, who was the chairman of Canada's largest drugs manufacturer Apotex, was found dead with his wife Honey, 70, *at their home in Toronto on 15 December*.

The city's homicide unit had said that both Mr and Mrs Sherman were strangled to death but did not classify the deaths as homicides.

Officers ruled out murder after the husband and wife were found hanging in their home. According to Canadian media, they believed Mr Sherman killed his wife and hung her before hanging himself.

*https://news.sky.com/story/canadian-billionaires-were-murdered-say-private-detectives-11215889*​

Sherman built an empire based on generic drugs and generic medicine.
He got into extremely BRUTAL lawsuits against several major multinationals giants. Before his death, Sherman was writing a book saying he would expose the lies and corruption of his enemies in the global pharma industry. Maybe his enemies didn't want that book published.


https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/17/world/canada/barry-sherman-death.html

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/08/15/business/worldbusiness/15drug.html


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 February 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Cossiga suffered from bi-polar disorder and depression, so his statements should be taken with a few grains of salt.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francesco_Cossiga



Don't let a mental disorder get in the way of a good story.


----------



## Tisme (11 February 2018)

Red House Report:

http://exopolitics.org/tag/red-house-report/


----------



## newanimal (11 February 2018)

Wysiwyg said:


> Don't let a mental disorder get in the way of a good story.




Which mental disorder did man suffer from? Oh... that's right... his occurred shortly AFTER this speech,
When his brains were disordered all over the car and street by a "magic bullet"


----------



## Tisme (11 February 2018)

newanimal said:


> Which mental disorder did man suffer from? Oh... that's right... his occurred shortly AFTER this speech,
> When his brains were disordered all over the car and street by a "magic bullet"






Waxing lyrical about covert, infiltration, "by night", etc  =   all the hallmarks of 1776. 

Openness and accountability just like the many affairs he had while holding office ... there wasn't anything he didn't tell the public.

His dear old protestant hating, catholic da tried to do deals with Hitler and as ambassador to Britain at wars onset, couldn't say enough about his admiration for the old dart:



> I cannot impress upon you strongly enough my complete lack of confidence in the entire [British] conduct of this war. I was delighted to see that the President said he was not going to enter the war, because to enter this war, imagining for a minute that the English have anything to offer in the line of leadership or productive capacity in industry that could be of the slightest value to us, would be a complete misapprehension.


----------



## newanimal (11 February 2018)

Tisme said:


> Waxing lyrical about covert, infiltration, "by night", etc  =   all the hallmarks of 1776.
> 
> Openness and accountability just like the many affairs he had while holding office ... there wasn't anything he didn't tell the public.
> 
> His dear old protestant hating, catholic da tried to do deals with Hitler and as ambassador to Britain at wars onset, couldn't say enough about his admiration for the old dart:




???
this is a complete divergence and avoidance of the subject and point at hand.
What do the sins of Joseph Kennedy have to do with his sons and the positive things they intended to do for the Country which pissed off the wrong parties?


----------



## Tisme (11 February 2018)

newanimal said:


> ???
> this is a complete divergence and avoidance of the subject and point at hand.
> What do the sins of Joseph Kennedy have to do with his sons and the positive things they intended to do for the Country which pissed off the wrong parties?




apples, gravity and trees


----------



## SirRumpole (11 February 2018)

An interesting conspiracy story from the past.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-02-...rikyo-sarin-gas-tests-at-banjawarn-wa/9401216


----------



## basilio (11 February 2018)

Tisme said:


> apples, gravity and trees




Strange fruit indeed..


----------



## luutzu (11 February 2018)

Tisme said:


> Waxing lyrical about covert, infiltration, "by night", etc  =   all the hallmarks of 1776.
> 
> Openness and accountability just like the many affairs he had while holding office ... there wasn't anything he didn't tell the public.
> 
> His dear old protestant hating, catholic da tried to do deals with Hitler and as ambassador to Britain at wars onset, couldn't say enough about his admiration for the old dart:




Old Joe just misread the political wind on Hitler and the Nazi. He figured the Americans hated wars... well, at least wouldn't go to war for Europe... so he pushed for the US to be neutral. Who could figured that Japan would bomb Pearl Harbour and got the Yanks all upset?

But young JFK, according to that doco I saw, read the politics of the time correctly and wrote essays against the Nazi very early on. That and his genuinely heroic deeds rescuing fellow sailors during WWII made his political career.

But yea, if Hitler had succeeded in that battle for Britain, or at least not try to take over the Soviets too early, all countries in the world would have made deals with his Third Reich.


----------



## Value Collector (12 February 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> An interesting conspiracy story from the past.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-02-...rikyo-sarin-gas-tests-at-banjawarn-wa/9401216




Tip for young players, calling it “sarin gas” is a misnomer, the correct term is “sarin agent”, especially in this attack, because the agent was delivered in liquid form.

For some reason the media love adding the word gas to the names of all the chemical warfare agents, eg. Mustard “gas”, Sarin “gas”, Vx “gas” I find it very annoying.

Of course they can be weaponised in gas form, but they can also be liquids or solids.


----------



## noirua (12 February 2018)

Modern style mobsters wanted the Kennedys out of the way. It would not have helped America's good name to show they still ruled America from the underworld whether that be Italian or Russian styled Mafia.


----------



## luutzu (12 February 2018)

noirua said:


> Modern style mobsters wanted the Kennedys out of the way. It would not have helped America's good name to show they still ruled America from the underworld whether that be Italian or Russian styled Mafia.




Saw interview with Gore Vidal where he said that JFK got to office with a lot of cash from the Mob. They literally brought in bags of cash to help with JFK's campaign.

Then a few years later RFK, as AG, got tough on the Mafia and organised crimes. Getting ready to show his law and order side to one day run for president. 

The mob rang up Joe and didn't like what they hear.


----------



## Tisme (12 February 2018)

luutzu said:


> Old Joe just misread the political wind on Hitler and the Nazi. He figured the Americans hated wars... well, at least wouldn't go to war for Europe... so he pushed for the US to be neutral. Who could figured that Japan would bomb Pearl Harbour and got the Yanks all upset?
> 
> But young JFK, according to that doco I saw, read the politics of the time correctly and wrote essays against the Nazi very early on. That and his genuinely heroic deeds rescuing fellow sailors during WWII made his political career.
> 
> But yea, if Hitler had succeeded in that battle for Britain, or at least not try to take over the Soviets too early, all countries in the world would have made deals with his Third Reich.





Wars are started, won and lost by diplomats. Joe was rooted in some weird patriotism (like most of New England today) for Catholic Ireland.

One of John's girlfriends, when working in naval intelligence, was Hitler's poster girl, Inga Arvad.

Then he is in charge of a boat that he is driving at high speed, in pitch black knowing enemy boats are also plying the waves. He gets his boat sunk, two crew members dead and he swims to shore with his other mates, him with the most severely injured in tow.

His GF Inga, now working at the Washington Post and his other white elite GF Francis Cannon and her journo husband John Hersey worked their newspaper, media & Washington connections magic to turn a court marshall into hero worship. John Hersey went on to fill in for JFK at remote venues when JFK was busy playing govt or with other peoples darlings


----------



## basilio (12 February 2018)

Tisme said:


> d.
> 
> _Then he is in charge of a boat that he is driving at high speed, in pitch black knowing enemy boats are also plying the waves. He gets his boat sunk, two crew members dead and he swims to shore with his other mates, him with the most severely injured in tow._




On the the  hand what appeared to have happened was...

*Collision with Amagiri*






_Amagiri_ in 1930
_PT-109_, _PT-162_, and _PT-169_ were ordered to continue patrolling the area in case the enemy ships returned.[11] Around 2 a.m. on 2 August 1943, on a moonless night, Kennedy's boat was idling on one engine to avoid detection of her wake by Japanese aircraft when[12] the crew realized they were in the path of the Japanese destroyer _Amagiri_, which was returning to Rabaul from Vila, Kolombangara, after offloading supplies and 900 soldiers.[13] _Amagiri_ was traveling at a relatively high speed of between 23 and 40 knots (43 and 74 km/h; 26 and 46 mph) in order to reach harbor by dawn, when Allied air patrols were likely to appear.

The crew had less than ten seconds to get the engines up to speed, and were run down by the destroyer between Kolombangara and Ghizo Island, near 8°3′S 156°56′E.[14]

Conflicting statements have been made as to whether the destroyer captain had spotted and steered towards the boat. Some reports suggest _Amagiri_'s captain never realized what happened until after the fact. The author Donovan, having interviewed the men on the destroyer, concluded that it was not an accident. Damage to a propeller slowed the Japanese destroyer's trip to her own home base.[15]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motor_Torpedo_Boat_PT-109


----------



## Tisme (12 February 2018)

basilio said:


> On the the  hand what appeared to have happened was...
> 
> *Collision with Amagiri*
> 
> ...




He was being gung-ho and his wealthy family, his girlfriends etc used spin to create a halo moment.


----------



## luutzu (12 February 2018)

Tisme said:


> Wars are started, won and lost by diplomats. Joe was rooted in some weird patriotism (like most of New England today) for Catholic Ireland.
> 
> One of John's girlfriends, when working in naval intelligence, was Hitler's poster girl, Inga Arvad.
> 
> ...




Woah. Really? I got my facts from that Hard Ball Chris Matthews who wrote a book on JFK. 

I've seen realised that Matthews is a blowhard and I can't trust him with the news but he wrote a book man. That's like historical research and stuff. 

I'm beginning to question everything I learn about historical figures now.

There's George Washington the destroyer of villages who was most likely have lied about cutting down that apple tree. Dam it! 

There's Jefferson who own slaves, don't reckon all men are created equal... rape one of his slaves, that we know of and fathered kids he put into slavery. 

There's Teddy the warmongering racist imperialist instead of a scholarly bookworm trying to emulate great men to make America great again.

Next you're telling me Lincoln didn't go to war to free the slaves. 

btw, Aussie kids are still being taught about White Christians' burdens. Coming to Australia to help civilised the Aborigines. Showing them how to live because surviving for some 50,000 years and not turning their environment into plague infested hell hole isnt the way God would've wanted it.


----------



## newanimal (13 February 2018)

"Wars are started, won and lost by diplomats."

LOL!!
How bout International Banking Establishment? Wall Street? Industrial Military Complex? 
They have any say in the matter?


----------



## Tisme (13 February 2018)

luutzu said:


> Woah. Really? I got my facts from that Hard Ball Chris Matthews who wrote a book on JFK.
> 
> I've seen realised that Matthews is a blowhard and I can't trust him with the news but he wrote a book man. That's like historical research and stuff.
> 
> ...




Was a time when Oz children were taught to have a cynical attitude towards american sincerity when it came to truth. Even their own rose up in the sixties because they could no longer connect the "truth" with the overt facts. 

If you haven't spent time in the U$ofA you can't really appreciate just how much of that malignant movie schmultz and self belief in their own misdirections is embraced as sacrosanct.


----------



## Tisme (13 February 2018)

newanimal said:


> "Wars are started, won and lost by diplomats."
> 
> LOL!!
> How bout International Banking Establishment? Wall Street? Industrial Military Complex?
> They have any say in the matter?




You want to elaborate with facts, rather than conspiracy theory?


----------



## newanimal (13 February 2018)

"Wars are started, won and lost by diplomats."
sounds like a quote from a book written by war mongerer General Alexander Haig.
How do these Polly Anna world views continue to survive?
Willful ignorance, naivete, and gullibility taken beyond the furthest reaches of space... where no man has gone before.
True, diplomats give the 'appearance' on the political public stage that attempts are being made to resolve conflicts peaceably. 
And what a silly idea... CONSPIRACY... imagine... extremely wealthy powerful men and elite families, 
making plans... out of public view and knowledge, that are not in the best interest of the people, but their own. Who would believe such a thing?


----------



## Tisme (13 February 2018)

newanimal said:


> "Wars are started, won and lost by diplomats."
> sounds like a quote from a book written by war mongerer General Alexander Haig.
> How do these Polly Anna world views continue to survive?
> Willful ignorance, naivete, and gullibility taken beyond the furthest reaches of space... where no man has gone before.
> ...




Any facts or just writing a novella?


----------



## newanimal (13 February 2018)

your dismissal of this well documented fact already given in another thread was ineffective and unconvincing. 
The Military Industrial Complex in action:


*U.S. Military Wanted to Provoke War With Cuba*

By DAVID RUPPE
N E W  Y O R K, May 1, 2001



In the early 1960s, America's top military leaders reportedly drafted plans to kill innocent people and commit acts of terrorism in U.S. cities to create public support for a war against Cuba.

Code named Operation Northwoods, the plans reportedly included the possible assassination of Cuban émigrés, sinking boats of Cuban refugees on the high seas, hijacking planes, blowing up a U.S. ship, and even orchestrating violent terrorism in U.S. cities.

The plans were developed as ways to trick the American public and the international community into supporting a war to oust Cuba's then new leader, communist Fidel Castro.

America's top military brass even contemplated causing U.S. military casualties, writing: "We could blow up a U.S. ship in Guantanamo Bay and blame Cuba," and, "casualty lists in U.S. newspapers would cause a helpful wave of national indignation."

Details of the plans are described in Body of Secrets (Doubleday), a new book by investigative reporter James Bamford about the history of America's largest spy agency, the National Security Agency. However, the plans were not connected to the agency, he notes.

The plans had the written approval of all of the Joint Chiefs of Staff and were presented to President Kennedy's defense secretary, Robert McNamara, in March 1962. But they apparently were rejected by the civilian leadership and have gone undisclosed for nearly 40 years.

"These were Joint Chiefs of Staff documents. The reason these were held secret for so long is the Joint Chiefs never wanted to give these up because they were so embarrassing," Bamford told ABCNEWS.com.

"The whole point of a democracy is to have leaders responding to the public will, and here this is the complete reverse, the military trying to trick the American people into a war that they want but that nobody else wants."

Gunning for War

The documents show "the Joint Chiefs of Staff drew up and approved plans for what may be the most corrupt plan ever created by the U.S. government," writes Bamford.

The Joint Chiefs even proposed using the potential death of astronaut John Glenn during the first attempt to put an American into orbit as a false pretext for war with Cuba, the documents show.

Should the rocket explode and kill Glenn, they wrote, "the objective is to provide irrevocable proof … that the fault lies with the Communists et all Cuba [sic]."

The plans were motivated by an intense desire among senior military leaders to depose Castro, who seized power in 1959 to become the first communist leader in the Western Hemisphere — only 90 miles from U.S. shores.

The earlier CIA-backed Bay of Pigs invasion of Cuba by Cuban exiles had been a disastrous failure, in which the military was not allowed to provide firepower.The military leaders now wanted a shot at it.

"The whole thing was so bizarre," says Bamford, noting public and international support would be needed for an invasion, but apparently neither the American public, nor the Cuban public, wanted to see U.S. troops deployed to drive out Castro.

Reflecting this, the U.S. plan called for establishing prolonged military — not democratic — control over the island nation after the invasion.

"That's what we're supposed to be freeing them from," Bamford says. "The only way we would have succeeded is by doing exactly what the Russians were doing all over the world, by imposing a government by tyranny, basically what we were accusing Castro himself of doing."

'Over the Edge'

The Joint Chiefs at the time were headed by Eisenhower appointee Army Gen. Lyman L. Lemnitzer, who, with the signed plans in hand made a pitch to McNamara on March 13, 1962, recommending Operation Northwoods be run by the military.

Whether the Joint Chiefs' plans were rejected by McNamara in the meeting is not clear. But three days later, President Kennedy told Lemnitzer directly there was virtually no possibility of ever using overt force to take Cuba, Bamford reports. Within months, Lemnitzer would be denied another term as chairman and transferred to another job.

The secret plans came at a time when there was distrust in the military leadership about their civilian leadership, with leaders in the Kennedy administration viewed as too liberal, insufficiently experienced and soft on communism. At the same time, however, there real were concerns in American society about their military overstepping its bounds.

There were reports U.S. military leaders had encouraged their subordinates to vote conservative during the election.

And at least two popular books were published focusing on a right-wing military leadership pushing the limits against government policy of the day.

The Senate Foreign Relations Committee published its own report on right-wing extremism in the military, warning a "considerable danger" in the "education and propaganda activities of military personnel" had been uncovered. The committee even called for an examination of any ties between Lemnitzer and right-wing groups. But Congress didn't get wind of Northwoods, says Bamford.

"Although no one in Congress could have known at the time," he writes, "Lemnitzer and the Joint Chiefs had quietly slipped over the edge."

Even after Lemnitzer was gone, he writes, the Joint Chiefs continued to plan "pretext" operations at least through 1963.

One idea was to create a war between Cuba and another Latin American country so that the United States could intervene. Another was to pay someone in the Castro government to attack U.S. forces at the Guantanamo naval base — an act, which Bamford notes, would have amounted to treason. And another was to fly low level U-2 flights over Cuba, with the intention of having one shot down as a pretext for a war.

"There really was a worry at the time about the military going off crazy and they did, but they never succeeded, but it wasn't for lack of trying," he says.

After 40 Years

Ironically, the documents came to light, says Bamford, in part because of the 1992 Oliver Stone film JFK, which examined the possibility of a conspiracy behind the assassination of President Kennedy.

As public interest in the assassination swelled after JFK's release, Congress passed a law designed to increase the public's access to government records related to the assassination.

The author says a friend on the board tipped him off to the documents.

Afraid of a congressional investigation, Lemnitzer had ordered all Joint Chiefs documents related to the Bay of Pigs destroyed, says Bamford. But somehow, these remained.

"The scary thing is none of this stuff comes out until 40 years after," says Bamford. 



If you have time to read anything other than books written by war criminal Henry Kissinger or whatever it is you enjoy, why not further your education and read, "War Is A Racket"
by Smedley D. Butler, a retired United States Marine Corps Major General and two-time Medal of Honor recipient. Lot's of facts in there. It's a good read.


----------



## Tisme (13 February 2018)

newanimal said:


> *your dismissal of this well documented fact* already given in another thread was ineffective and unconvincing.
> The Military Industrial Complex in action:
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah but you are welded to a conspiracy yarn that has as much traction as spin from a govt stooge. It's all circumstance dressed up in someone else's clothes.

There is a major difference between strategy and tactical. It's the govt who decides what tools are allowable for tactical deployment, it's the generals who decide how to deploy, but the strategy is the over arching govt policy/plan to achieve the aims (goals), objectives (measured steps) to meet the desirable  outcomes of the strategy. Diplomats are the official conduit for before, during and after.

Generals can natter and wax lyrical among themselves, even prepare recommendations to the defence minister, but at the end of the day their master is the govt and Operation Northwoods was a non event n'est pas?


----------



## newanimal (13 February 2018)

speaking of "diplomats" war criminals and Henry Kissinger, here's some interesting 'facts' regarding his "diplomatic" adventures around the globe:


----------



## luutzu (13 February 2018)

newanimal said:


> "Wars are started, won and lost by diplomats."
> 
> LOL!!
> How bout International Banking Establishment? Wall Street? Industrial Military Complex?
> They have any say in the matter?




There's a lot of truth and wisdom in that statement of McGee's. He does speak a few gem now and then.


----------



## luutzu (13 February 2018)

newanimal said:


> speaking of "diplomats" war criminals and Henry Kissinger, here's some interesting 'facts' regarding his "diplomatic" adventures around the globe:





I swear Kubrick based Dr Strangelove on Kissinger. Only difference is Dr Strangelove is more likeable and not much of a war criminal.


----------



## luutzu (13 February 2018)

Tisme said:


> Was a time when Oz children were taught to have a cynical attitude towards american sincerity when it came to truth. Even their own rose up in the sixties because they could no longer connect the "truth" with the overt facts.
> 
> If you haven't spent time in the U$ofA you can't really appreciate just how much of that malignant movie schmultz and self belief in their own misdirections is embraced as sacrosanct.




There was a time like that? Dam you're old. Or maybe just an ancient historian. 

I grew up in Australia watching only American movies and sitcoms. It's only by accident, and laziness to get the remote, that we'd watch OZ tv. And we're worried about Muslims taking over Australia.

Yea, never been to the US. Might go one day after I get over the fear of being anal probed at the airport. Ey, if they would scream and yell at an elderly White Aussie children's author, being a brownish yellowish guy will definitely get picked out for extra screening.


----------



## luutzu (13 February 2018)

newanimal said:


> your dismissal of this well documented fact already given in another thread was ineffective and unconvincing.
> The Military Industrial Complex in action:
> 
> 
> ...





Apparently the Soviets caught wind of an imminent US invasion of Cuba so they rushed over a few nukes, leading to the Cuban missile crisis and an few minutes to midnight.

Can't remember who said it, possibly Howard Zinn, that Soviet planners was looking for an ideal place to house their nukes. Ideal as in be enough of a deterrent so the Yank would think real hard before making a first strike.

The Soviets ability to wipe Berlin or London off the map isn't enough of a deterrent for the US because, well, it's Europe. So they figured Cuba would be ideal. 

Good to know that great men are playing with the world like it's their own private chess board.


----------



## newanimal (14 February 2018)

luutzu said:


> I swear Kubrick based Dr Strangelove on Kissinger. Only difference is Dr Strangelove is more likeable and not much of a war criminal.




"The world is run by madmen and psychopaths"  --John Lennon

"Power is the ultimate aphrodisiac." --Henry Kissinger

"Military men are just dumb stupid animals to be used in foreign policy"-- Henry Kissinger


----------



## luutzu (14 February 2018)

newanimal said:


> "The world is run by madmen and psychopaths"  --John Lennon
> 
> "Power is the ultimate aphrodisiac." --Henry Kissinger
> 
> "Military men are just dumb stupid animals to be used in foreign policy"-- Henry Kissinger




As Chomsky said, one of the nicer things about Kissinger is that he's honest about foreign policy. No BS or liberal niceties about overthrowing (often democratically elected) government and committing genocide to advance "the national interest".


----------



## Tisme (14 February 2018)

Conspiracy or the Canadian Govt enforcing it's laws:

I give you the "fruitmachine", which could weed out gays from the general population:


----------



## SirRumpole (14 February 2018)

Tisme said:


> Conspiracy or the Canadian Govt enforcing it's laws:
> 
> I give you the "fruitmachine", which could weed out gays from the general population:
> 
> View attachment 86276




They should sell it to Malaysia.


----------



## moXJO (14 February 2018)

We all like to have a dig at the US but the truth is that all powerful nations are just as bad. 
Russia is currently seeding propaganda to their population after they attacked a US position in Syria through their merc group wagner.
Iran also testing the waters into Israel.
Then we have China pushing into the south sea and overseeing Myanmar etc.

There is a push against the US and everyone will be crying like babies when the eventually fall and their cushy way of life disappears.

Russia, China and the rest would be worse to live under.


----------



## SirRumpole (14 February 2018)

moXJO said:


> Russia, China and the rest would be worse to live under.




Of course, but it's a bit like Barnaby. If you set yourself up as a paragon of righteous virtue and people find out that you are not, you get tarnished pretty quickly.


No one except their brainwashed citizens are under the delusion that Russia or China are spritiually advanced, so no one expects anything good from them.


----------



## moXJO (14 February 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Of course, but it's a bit like Barnaby. If you set yourself up as a paragon of righteous virtue and people find out that you are not, you get tarnished pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> No one except their brainwashed citizens are under the delusion that Russia or China are spritiually advanced, so no one expects anything good from them.



And thats why the UN gets absolutely  nothing done. 

Only idiots were under the delusion that our way of life didn't come at a cost.  Those same idiots usually bemoan our privileged western  lifestyle,  all while sipping chai lattes in their upmarket suburb.


----------



## luutzu (17 February 2018)

moXJO said:


> And thats why the UN gets absolutely  nothing done.
> 
> Only idiots were under the delusion that our way of life didn't come at a cost.  Those same idiots usually bemoan our privileged western  lifestyle,  all while sipping chai lattes in their upmarket suburb.




It's not so much that Russia and China would be worst to live under, they are. It's whether or not we could do better than our own current situation against those ideals we (the US) keep yapping on about.


----------



## basilio (21 February 2018)

*Conspiracy insanity in the USA*

Just to prove beyond any possible shadow of a doubt  how total xucking insanity has spread in the US.  This mad clown was an aide to the state representative.

AND he chose to promote this cruel madness using his official capacity. 

* Florida Republican's aide fired for false suggestion shooting survivors are actors *
Benjamin Kelly, an aide to state representative Shawn Harrison, repeated a conspiracy theory often used after mass shootings

Sam Levin in San Francisco

 @SamTLevin 
 Email 
Wed 21 Feb 2018 01.25 GMT   Last modified on Wed 21 Feb 2018 01.26 GMT


*Shares*
171




David Hogg, a senior at Marjory Stoneman Douglas, has been the target of conspiracy videos spreading on YouTube. Photograph: Jonathan Drake/Reuters
An aide to a Florida lawmaker was fired after falsely suggesting that student survivors of the mass shooting in Parkland were “actors”, repeating a conspiracy theory that has been used to harass victims.

Benjamin Kelly, an aide to Republican state representative Shawn Harrison, was terminated after a reporter published his email attacking the students who have become vocal advocates for stricter gun laws after surviving the Marjory Stoneman Douglas high school massacre that killed 17 people last week.






*  US gun violence spawns a new epidemic: conspiracy theorists harassing victims  *
Read more
Kelly emailed a Tampa Bay Times reporter on Tuesday, saying two of the outspoken high schoolers “are not students here but actors that travel to various crisis when they happen”. When asked for evidence, Kelly sent a link to a YouTube conspiracy video targeting one of the students, the newspaper reported.

Late Tuesday, Harrison announced that Kelly had been fired and said he was “appalled at and strongly denounce his comments”, adding that he was “sorry for any pain this has caused the grieving families of this tragedy”.

In recent years, mass shooting survivors and victims’ families have been subjected to online harassment and attacks from conspiracy theorists who go viral on social media by falsely claiming the tragedies were hoaxes and that witnesses and grieving relatives were paid “crisis actors”. Often they have claimed the government staged the shootings to advance gun control policies. 

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...y-theory-actors-benjamin-kelly-shawn-harrison


----------



## Tisme (21 February 2018)

basilio said:


> *Conspiracy insanity in the USA*
> 
> Just to prove beyond any possible shadow of a doubt  how total xucking insanity has spread in the US.  This mad clown was an aide to the state representative.
> 
> ...




Students in question are Emma Gonzalez and David Hogg,  the reporter Alex Leary.

David hails from California, but posts on social media as living in Stoneman since 2015, unless he's holidaying in California where he originated his youtube vine.

It seems Benji didn't notice the two year time sandwich posts from Stoneman town.


----------



## basilio (23 February 2018)

In  case you had forgotten -  The Illuminati are everywhere


----------



## Tisme (23 February 2018)

How about Order of the Quest style conspiracies:

Bet none of you can identify which secret society Canberra's plan view represents. Parliament house, roads and grounds is a symbol in itself when viewed from above.


----------



## basilio (6 April 2018)

The* Ultimate *Conspiracy theory.

*The Conspiracy theory that says Trump is a Genius*

Don't say you haven't been told. *QAnon* is here. This is a taste of where thay are at.

_Last week Roseanne Barr — who, with the hit reboot of her show, has become one of the most prominent Donald Trump supporters in the country — tweeted that the president has freed hundreds of children a month from sexual bondage. “He has broken up trafficking rings in high places everywhere,” she wrote. (The tweet has since been deleted.)

Barr’s tweet, puzzling to the casual observer, was a reference to QAnon, an expansive, complicated pro-Trump conspiracy theory. The theory is fascinating as an artifact of our current political derangement, but more than that, it’s profoundly revealing about the lengths to which some Trump supporters will go to convince themselves that his presidency is going well.

As Paris Martineau explained in New York Magazine, QAnon was born last October, when someone claiming to have “Q” level security clearance started a cryptic thread on 4chan, the online message board and troll playground. It was titled, “The Calm Before the Storm,” a phrase Trump had recently used. Q posted hints, some in the form of questions, ostensibly meant to help clued-in Trump supporters understand what was really going on in Washington beneath the facade of chaos and incompetence. (“What is military intelligence? Why go around the 3 letter agencies?”)

From these clues, a sprawling community on message boards, YouTube videos and Twitter accounts has elaborated an enormous, ever-mutating fantasy narrative about the Trump presidency. In the QAnon reality, Trump only pretended to collude with Russia in order to create a pretext for the hiring of Robert Mueller, the special counsel, who is actually working with Trump to take down an inconceivably evil and powerful network of coup-plotters and child sex traffickers that includes Hillary Clinton, Barack Obama and George Soros.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/06/...=WhatsNext&contentID=WhatsNext&pgtype=article_

Want to learn more about QAnon ?
https://www.exopolitics.org/president-trump-validates-qanon-how-will-ufo-ssp-disclosure-happen/

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-barr-tweet-explained/?utm_term=.cf23e9f68a49


----------



## Tisme (7 April 2018)

basilio said:


> The* Ultimate *Conspiracy theory.
> 
> _......
> 
> ...




Does it pass the Family Guy test?


----------



## basilio (11 May 2018)

There is reason why many of us think the CIA, MI5 and various other free world spook agencies are as much danger to us as an enemy.

This is a horrific story because not only did it happen but it was continually re buried whenever the evidence rose to the surface.

* Britain apologises for 'appalling treatment' of Abdel Hakim Belhaj *
Theresa May apologises unreservedly for UK role in rendition of Libyan, who was jailed and tortured, and his wife

How Britain’s role in kidnap of two families came to light
Ian Cobain, Owen Bowcott and Pippa Crerar in London, and Kareem Shaheen in Istanbul

Thu 10 May 2018 19.49 BST   First published on Thu 10 May 2018 12.46 BST

*Shares*
971




Abdel Hakim Belhaj with the letter of apology fat the British consulate in Istanbul. Photograph: Ozan Kose/AFP/Getty Images
Theresa May has issued an unprecedented apology for Britain’s role in the “appalling” treatment of a Libyan dissident and his wife, who were victims of a rendition operation mounted with the help of MI6.

The prime minister wrote to Abdel Hakim Belhaj and his wife, Fatima Boudchar, to apologise unreservedly on behalf of the government for its failings over the case and missed opportunities to end their ordeal.

The attorney general, Jeremy Wright, read out May’s letter in the Commons as he announced that Boudchar, who was pregnant when the couple were kidnapped, would receive £500,000 compensation for the UK’s role in her treatment. Belhaj has neither sought, nor received, a financial settlement.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...for-appalling-treatment-of-abdel-hakim-belhaj


----------



## basilio (11 May 2018)

Well worth reading this story in full.

*Libyan rendition: how UK's role in kidnap of families came to light *
In 2005, Jack Straw told MPs reports of the rendition of two Libyan families were ‘conspiracy theories’

Ian Cobain

Thu 10 May 2018 18.15 BST   Last modified on Thu 10 May 2018 22.44 BST

*Shares*
53



Abdel Hakim Belhaj made clear he did not want money – and has not received any – but that he did want an apology, especially for his wife. Photograph: Ozan Kose/AFP/Getty Images
The fires of Libya’s revolution were still burning when, in September 2011, a handful of militiamen and human rights activists made an extraordinary discovery in an outpost of Colonel Muammar Gaddafi’s main intelligence agency, the External Security Organisation (ESO).

On shelves around the walls of one office, inside one folder after another, were hundreds of pages of secret communications between the ESO, the CIA and MI6, and between Gaddafi and Tony Blair.

These papers showed beyond doubt that all three agencies had been involved in the kidnap and torture of two of Gaddafi’s opponents, Abdel Hakim Belhaj and Sami al-Saadi. Moreover, they had also been involved in the kidnap and severe mistreatment of the men’s wives, Fatima Boudchar and Karima al-Saadi, and Saadi’s four children, the youngest aged six. Boudchar was four and a half months pregnant when she was kidnapped.

The two families had been abducted in Bangkok and Hong Kong and flown to Tripoli in separate “rendition” operations 17 days apart, in March 2004. In between, Blair had paid his first visit to Tripoli, embracing Gaddafi and declaring that they were making “common cause” against al-Qaida and terrorism.

These documents nailed as a lie the mantra that British government officials repeated whenever allegations of involvement in post-9/11 human rights abuses were raised: that the government did not “participate in, solicit, encourage or condone” the use of torture. 
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...uks-role-in-kidnap-of-two-families-unravelled


----------



## SirRumpole (21 May 2018)

Hitler is not in Argentina.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-05-21/adolf-hitler-died-in-1945-study-of-his-teeth-concludes/9782016


----------



## DB008 (11 June 2018)

It's started...

Anthony Bourdain took Chantix to quit smoking, a drug that has more cases of suicidal thoughts, self-harm, and homicidal thoughts than any other drug, by a more than three-fold margin.


----------



## DB008 (17 August 2018)

*South Africa's 'paedophile' minister and a mysterious death*​
South Africa has been gripped by the mysterious death of former police officer Mark Minnie, just a week after he revealed horrific details about an alleged paedophile ring in the once-feared white-minority government that portrayed itself as being made up of devout Christian men.

Minnie, 58, was found with a bullet to his head, but many people are refusing to believe the police version - that he took his own life at the farm of a friend near the coastal city of Port Elizabeth.

"The fact that the suicide note was found doesn't necessarily mean he wrote it willingly. I mean he could've written it under duress. The fact that he shot himself with someone else's pistol already raises questions," investigative journalist and author Jacques Pauw told South Africa's radio 702.

Minnie and journalist Chris Steyn co-authored The Lost Boys of Bird Island, which details shocking allegations against Magnus Malan, the once-powerful defence minister who was accused of setting up death squads and sanctioning military raids on neighbouring states as he fought to maintain white-supremacist rule in South Africa in the 1980s and 1990s.

​


----------



## DB008 (29 August 2018)

​
A look at the Israel/Mossad Links to 9-11. 60 Israeli people arrested ranging from members of the Israeli army to intelligence agency's, this news footage shows how Israeli intelligence community vigorously spy's on The United States government and it's people, plus that they had at least advanced knowledge of the September 11th attacks on New York.


----------



## DB008 (23 June 2019)

​


----------



## DB008 (16 July 2019)

*Jeffrey Epstein’s Safe Had ‘Piles of Cash’ and a Fake Passport, Prosecutors Say*​Two women who say they were sexually abused by Mr. Epstein also urged the judge to deny him bail ahead of his sex-trafficking trial.

Investigators discovered a safe in Jeffrey Epstein’s Manhattan mansion that held “piles of cash,” diamonds and an expired passport from a foreign country which had what appeared to be Mr. Epstein’s photo, but was registered to a fake name and listed his residence as Saudi Arabia.

Prosecutors revealed the safe’s contents as they argued in Federal District Court in Manhattan that Mr. Epstein should be denied bail before his sex-trafficking and conspiracy trial because he was a flight risk and a danger to the community. He is accused of abusing dozens of underage girls at his residences in New York City and Palm Beach, Fla.​
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/15/nyregion/jeffrey-epstein-case.html​

It is looking like Epstein was a spy all along (CIA/Mossad/GIP)

His island, plane and NY home were honeytraps to blackmail powerful people and politicians.

Epstein has leverage on everyone due to blackmail, which made him virtually untouchable.

Anonymous claimed in 2016 that the Israeli government has a sex tape of Bill Clinton with an underaged girl?

Virginia Guthrie has officially stated that she saw Clinton visit Epstein’s island on several occasions with underaged girls, and she asked Epstein why Clinton was there. Epstein laughed and said, "He owes me a favor". Then Guthrie went onto also state that Epstein would like information on anyone who Guthrie slept with because Epstein wanted the info to blackmail them. The primary victim Virginia who is most highly publicized and was Epstein's slave's firsthand account she told her lawyers. She also said Ghislaine Maxwell was in on the actual assaults. Her father, Robert Maxwell, was Mossad.


----------



## dutchie (6 July 2020)

Ghislaine Maxwell did not kill herself, neither did Covid 19 kill her.


----------



## DB008 (6 July 2020)

*Lawyer for Epstein victims thinks Ghislaine Maxwell*
*will die in jail*​Ghislaine Maxwell will likely kill herself or “be silenced” in jail, a victim lawyer has reportedly predicted — a year after he correctly forecast Jeffrey Epstein’s early death behind bars.

“I don’t think she is going to get out of jail alive,” Spencer Kuvin, an attorney for several Epstein victims, told The Daily Mail.

“I said the same thing about Jeffrey Epstein and people laughed at me,” he told the news site.

“I think she knows way too much information — I just have this gut feeling.”

Maxwell, who was arrested Thursday by the feds on charges she groomed underage women to have with Epstein, is currently being held without bail at Merrimack County Jail in New Hampshire.

Experts told the Post Friday that there’s a good chance the 58-year old British socialite will be transferred to Lower Manhattan’s Metropolitan Correctional Center — the same facility where officials say Epstein hanged himself last August while awaiting trial for sex trafficking.​
Kuvin told the outlet there are a few reasons why he feels Maxwell will endure the same fate as Epstein.

“It may be that she can’t handle the fear of what’s going to happen to her and takes matters into her own hands or there will be people who are very afraid of what she has to say,” he said.

Prosecutors on Thursday did not rule out the possibility of Maxwell cooperating in their investigation.

“In the event that if she even were to become a cooperator, I think we could deal with that,” Audrey Strauss, the acting US attorney for the Southern District of New York, said in response to a question about a perjury charge brought against Maxwell.​
https://nypost.com/2020/07/04/lawyer-for-epstein-victims-thinks-ghislaine-maxwell-will-die-in-jail/

​


----------



## SirRumpole (24 August 2020)

More on QAnon.

They sound like a right group of nutters (get the double entendre ? )

https://www.abc.net.au/news/science...ory-is-affecting-australian-families/12564566


----------



## basilio (24 August 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> More on QAnon.
> 
> They sound like a right group of nutters (get the doublr entendre ? )
> 
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/science...ory-is-affecting-australian-families/12564566




Scary story.
Certainly heightens concern about people becoming entangled entrenched in a mindset that is frankly dangerously crackers. The main tenet of QAnon ?

_*What is QAnon?*
QAnon's followers broadly believe that US President Donald Trump is waging a secret war against corrupt and child-abusing elites, including parts of government (dubbed the "deep state") and A-list celebrities.

One supporter, a newly nominated Republican candidate, is reported to have called the enemy in this war a "worldwide cabal of Satan-worshiping paedophiles".

And QAnon theorists follow an anonymous figure called "Q", who leaves cryptic clues in internet forums about Trump's next moves in the "war"._


----------



## basilio (26 August 2020)

*Trump supporters are slashing their tyres in support of the President’s Goodyear boycott*

Trump supporters across America have taken knives to their own vehicles, after the President urged them to boycott tyre brand Goodyear.

It follows Goodyear’s decision to ban its staff from wearing political clothing, including MAGA hats.

“I’m gonna drive down to get me a new set of Michelins,” Johnny Walter from Idaho said, before realising he couldn’t drive anywhere because his truck’s tyres were slashed. “Well who the hell did that now?” he said, before putting on a Make America Great Again hat and slashing the tyres of his wife’s car.

Sally Annesley from North Carolina said she was sick of ‘unAmerican’ companies like Goodyear meddling in politics and would replace the tyres on her Toyota with a more patriotic brand like Yokohama.

“Real patriots drive with Yokohamas” she said.
https://www.theshovel.com.au/2020/08/20/trump-supporters-slashing-tyres-goodyear-boycott/


----------



## SirRumpole (23 February 2021)

The covid vaccine is actually a deep state conspiracy to inject everyone in the country with tracking and control nanobots, invisible in solution they start multiplying when in the body.

Once in the bloodstream they can travel to the brain and emit radio waves of the same frequency as the brain, overriding normal brain functions and controlling the individual.

I predict a LNP win at the next election because of these nanobots.

The PM, Health Minister and Chief Medical Officers are in on the scam and only received injections of water to suck the masses in.

Craig Kelly was right , you can't trust those in control !


----------



## basilio (13 April 2021)

Interesting, elegant way to simplify the fight against fake news and conspiracy theories that take one down endless rabbit holes. Some excellent skills in the story as well.

Don’t Go Down the Rabbit Hole​By

Charlie Warzel 
The New York Times
10 min
View Original

....Our current information crisis, Mr. Caulfield argues, is an attention crisis.

“The goal of disinformation is to capture attention, and critical thinking is deep attention,” he wrote in 2018. People learn to think critically by focusing on something and contemplating it deeply — to follow the information’s logic and the inconsistencies.

That natural human mind-set is a liability in an attention economy. It allows grifters, conspiracy theorists, trolls and savvy attention hijackers to take advantage of us and steal our focus. “Whenever you give your attention to a bad actor, you allow them to steal your attention from better treatments of an issue, and give them the opportunity to warp your perspective,” Mr. Caulfield wrote.

One way to combat this dynamic is to change how we teach media literacy: Internet users need to learn that our attention is a scarce commodity that is to be spent wisely.

In 2016, Mr. Caulfield met Mr. Wineburg, who suggested modeling the process after the way professional fact checkers assess information. Mr. Caulfield refined the practice into four simple principles:
1. Stop.
2. Investigate the source.
3. Find better coverage.
4. Trace claims, quotes and media to the original context.
Otherwise known as SIFT.

Mr. Caulfield walked me through the process using an Instagram post from Robert F. Kennedy Jr., a prominent anti-vaccine activist, falsely alleging a link between the human papillomavirus vaccine and cancer. “If this is not a claim where I have a depth of understanding, then I want to stop for a second and, before going further, just investigate the source,” Mr. Caulfield said. He copied Mr. Kennedy’s name in the Instagram post and popped it into Google. “Look how fast this is,” he told me as he counted the seconds out loud. In 15 seconds, he navigated to Wikipedia and scrolled through the introductory section of the page, highlighting with his cursor the last sentence, which reads that Mr. Kennedy is an anti-vaccine activist and a conspiracy theorist.

“Is Robert F. Kennedy Jr. the best, unbiased source on information about a vaccine? I’d argue no. And that’s good enough to know we should probably just move on,” he said.



			https://getpocket.com/read/3260020763


----------



## basilio (13 April 2021)

And conspiracy theories have been around forever.
The enduring allure of conspiracies​Conspiracy theories seem to meet psychological needs and can be almost impossible to eradicate. One remedy: Keep them from taking root in the first place.



			https://getpocket.com/read/3233630749


----------



## notting (26 July 2021)

*China virus is a Bio weapon.
*


----------



## frugal.rock (26 July 2021)

The last poster is now ignored forever, along with this thread....


----------



## frugal.rock (26 July 2021)

@basilio
See below.







@Joe Blow
Mate, the post doesn't belong here either ?
It's completely out of context anywhere bar where it was posted, which was after a "notting" post.

Whatever though, just don't want Bas (for whom I have a healthy respect for) or others to get the wrong idea.


----------



## Joe Blow (26 July 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> @basilio
> See below.
> 
> View attachment 127957
> ...




Sorry, that comment was directed at notting. I moved your post as well so you also got that comment. I didn't watch his video but it looked like conspiracy theory stuff so that's where I filed it.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 July 2021)

Right you are, thanks Joe.
I now know what I didn't see due to my course of action.
Cheers.
Apologies for my bemuddling and confusion of aforementioned matter.


----------



## notting (27 July 2021)

What would the theory be exactly.  He is basically quotaing data and research.


----------



## rederob (27 July 2021)

notting said:


> What would the theory be exactly.  He is basically quotaing data and research.



@Joe Blow got it right. Fleming is a proven fraud who manipulates information for personal gain:


----------



## PZ99 (27 July 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> The last poster is now ignored forever, along with this thread....



Smart move mate. 

People complaining about free speech whilst posting BS are actually shooting their own toes off.

_Without realising it of course  _


----------



## Joe Blow (27 July 2021)

notting said:


> What would the theory be exactly.  He is basically quotaing data and research.




The End of the China Bull thread is for economic discussion, specifically the thesis that bullish economic conditions in China have ended, are ending or will end. Any discussion in that thread should be focused on the Chinese economy.

The idea that COVID-19 was intended as some kind of Chinese biological weapon remains in the realm of conspiracy theory. It also does not concern economics, so the post needed to be moved to another, more appropriate thread. I decided that this thread was probably the best fit.


----------



## basilio (14 August 2021)

Now this is a genuinely different and in my mind intriguing conversation about what happens in a relationship when one partner discovers and falls instantly in love with Q Anon.

Be interested to hear other thoughts.

QAnon Almost Destroyed My Relationship. Then My Relationship Saved Me From QAnon.​How Covid isolation and supporting Bernie Sanders primed me to be sucked into a dark conspiracy theory.

I was radicalized overnight. I went to bed as a liberal, a die-hard Bernie Sanders supporter, social activist and a feminist. The next morning, I left the bed viewing Donald Trump — a man whom I had utterly despised — as a hero fighting a war against the Deep State. In the ensuing days my fiancé Dave would hardly recognize me, and our relationship would nearly be destroyed.

My conversion happened last June, soon after California expanded the stay-at-home order to control the Covid-19 pandemic. As an extrovert, I did not take the lockdown well. The inability to go out with my friends, work with people and interact with strangers left me feeling trapped and suffocated. At the same time, I was struggling to adjust to sharing the house with Dave after being single for most of my adult life. There were times when I desperately needed to get away for a couple of nights to reconnect with my energy … but where do you go during a deadly pandemic?









						QAnon Almost Destroyed My Relationship. Then My Relationship Saved Me From QAnon.
					

How Covid isolation and supporting Bernie Sanders primed me to be sucked into a dark conspiracy theory.




					www.politico.com


----------



## moXJO (15 August 2021)

basilio said:


> Now this is a genuinely different and in my mind intriguing conversation about what happens in a relationship when one partner discovers and falls instantly in love with Q Anon.
> 
> Be interested to hear other thoughts.
> 
> ...



This actually sounds like it was the best thing to happen to her. And that her boyfriend and friends are still cultists dbags. 
I think she just swapped from one cult to another there and then landed closer to centre. Her boyfriend still has a cult think problem.

She said it best:
"This experience has taught me a lot: Before I joined the radical right, I was part of the radical left. Now I am more open to opinions from the whole political spectrum and my curiosity and compassion has expanded. I’m OK with not having the answers. I have learned who my real friends are. I’m thinking of this whole experience as a form of death and rebirth. I am excited for this next chapter of my life."

Deprogramming the left is as important as deprogramming the right


----------



## DB008 (17 August 2021)

The White house tweet earlier is gaining traction for the time difference between Moscow and London.









​Fingers are pointing to a photo op months ago, trying to show that Biden is in control (tip - he isn't)​























​









https://citizenfreepress.com/breaking/did-the-white-house-use-photoshop-in-biden-photo/​




Meanwhile, back in the deteriorating Afghan situation, CNN is back to its usual propaganda...

"Chanting death to America, but they seem friendly"

WOW

​



Reminds me of CNN "firery but peaceful protests" reporting...







​.


----------



## moXJO (17 August 2021)

DB008 said:


> The White house tweet earlier is gaining traction for the time difference between Moscow and London.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Could you imagine if this was Trump. Media would have had a field day.


----------



## DB008 (17 August 2021)

Yep, double standards. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## rederob (17 August 2021)

DB008 said:


> Yep, double standards.
> 
> View attachment 129142
> 
> ...



You seem to be confused about what a *conspiracy *is.
Things that actually happen are *not *conspiracies.
A photo with times on it are not a conspiracy.


----------



## moXJO (17 August 2021)

DB008 said:


> Yep, double standards.
> 
> View attachment 129142
> 
> ...



If this is true: originally Trump said he would lay waste to the Taliban if any US citizens were hurt. I'd expect that to still be the case. Or was he an Afghanistan national?


----------



## wayneL (17 August 2021)

moXJO said:


> If this is true: originally Trump said he would lay waste to the Taliban if any US citizens were hurt. I'd expect that to still be the case. Or was he an Afghanistan national?



This is Biden's Benghazi moment IMO (and also in the opinion of many others)


----------



## moXJO (17 August 2021)

wayneL said:


> This is Biden's Benghazi moment IMO (and also in the opinion of many others)



Let's watch this turned around with propaganda in 'real time'.

Brainwashed going to point every direction.


----------



## IFocus (17 August 2021)

moXJO said:


> Let's watch this turned around with propaganda in 'real time'.
> 
> Brainwashed going to point every direction.





Biden will get the blame you can be sure the Republicans and Fox will take care of that for you.

And no doubt he bears responsibility as he is now in charge, but the current situation has many fathers starting with the Mujahedin Freedom Fighters (backed by the US against the Russians) and the whole war was a cluster just a bigger one now as many dreams and women are crushed  Allahu Akbar.


----------



## DB008 (17 August 2021)

.​


----------



## wayneL (17 August 2021)

DB008 said:


> View attachment 129166
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And yet still nearly 50% of people give him an approval rating.

I'm beginning to think those Americans are stupid videos are actually really true.


----------



## mullokintyre (22 August 2021)

Another conspiracy theory bites the dust.
From Weekend OZ


> The FBI has found scant evidence that the January 6 attack on the US Capitol was the result of an organised plot to overturn the presidential election result, according to four current and former law enforcement officials.
> Though federal officials have arrested more than 570 alleged participants, the FBI at this point believes the violence was not centrally co-ordinated by far-right groups or prominent supporters of then president Donald Trump, according to the sources, who have been either directly involved in or briefed regularly on the wide-ranging investigations.
> 
> “Ninety to 95 per cent of these are one-off cases,” said a former senior law enforcement official with knowledge of the investigation.
> ...



So after all that, they were just a bunch of redneck morons rather than a grand conspiracy organised by trump supporters to take over the capitol.
Who woulda thunk it.
Nick


----------



## DB008 (22 August 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> So after all that, they were just a bunch of redneck morons rather than a grand conspiracy organised by trump supporters to take over the capitol.
> Who woulda thunk it.
> Nick​



​We are both talking about the same FBI right ?

​




































​


----------



## mullokintyre (22 August 2021)

Yes Db , the same FBI.
Just like almost all institutions in USA, its become politicised and thus divided.
Mick


----------



## Knobby22 (22 August 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> Another conspiracy theory bites the dust.
> From Weekend OZ
> 
> So after all that, they were just a bunch of redneck morons rather than a grand conspiracy organised by trump supporters to take over the capitol.
> ...




We all know though that these people were conspiracy nuts most who were Qanon followers.

They thought they were fighting a conspiracy to serve Trump but were just creating havoc for no purpose.

All a bit sad.


----------



## noirua (28 August 2021)

Gerald Celente talks about the death of ingenuity in the US and the rise of China through the rest of this century stating; "the business of America is war, the business of China is business."


----------



## Knobby22 (20 October 2021)

My daughter bought me the Flat Mars Society T-Shirt for my birthday.
Proud to wear it. Mine is red on grey.





I now believe like the moon landings the Mars landings were faked.


----------



## PZ99 (20 October 2021)

That's the flattest T-Shirt I've ever seen


----------



## basilio (21 October 2021)

Knobby22 said:


> My daughter bought me the Flat Mars Society T-Shirt for my birthday.
> Proud to wear it. Mine is red on grey.
> 
> View attachment 131710
> ...




Well you should be able to sell a ton on ASF.   Just get the right people on board and there should be a truckload of  punters who follow.
I don't believe my suport would help however so good luck and happy Flat Marsing.


----------



## moXJO (21 October 2021)

basilio said:


> Well you should be able to sell a ton on ASF.   Just get the right people on board and there should be a truckload of  punters who follow.



I heard it's carbon neutral t shirt, that funds  anti trump protests. Get on board and buy 10 bas


----------



## basilio (21 October 2021)

moXJO said:


> I heard it's carbon neutral t shirt, that funds  anti trump protests. Get on board and buy 10 bas



Indeed...   I'll take that on board...

But frankly I'm way over anti Trump protests these days. Just as long as we see justice  done I'll be happy.


----------



## rederob (21 October 2021)

Knobby22 said:


> My daughter bought me the Flat Mars Society T-Shirt for my birthday.
> Proud to wear it. Mine is red on grey.
> 
> View attachment 131710
> ...



If nobody landed there does that mean my Mars bars are fake?


----------



## Knobby22 (21 October 2021)

rederob said:


> If nobody landed there does that mean my Mars bars are fake?



No a psychic discovered them after communicating with the Martians. If you want to have them like the natives -cover them with batter and fry them!


----------



## rederob (21 October 2021)

Knobby22 said:


> No a psychic discovered them after communicating with the Martians. If you want to have them like the natives -cover them with batter and fry them!



Thanks @Knobby22 - I had no idea the natives could be battered and fried.


----------



## sptrawler (21 October 2021)

Knobby22 said:


> No a psychic discovered them after communicating with the Martians. If you want to have them like the natives -cover them with batter and fry them!



The politicians will be getting that in Glasgow, Scottish national dish, deep fried mars bars. 🤣

People in Scotland are famous for having a “sweet tooth” (this means we like sweet, sugary foods) so Mars Bars are very popular here. However, in 1995, a *fish and chip* shop in Stonehaven, in* north-east Scotland, decided to deep-fry Mars Bars and sell them to customers.


----------



## moXJO (21 October 2021)

basilio said:


> Just as long as we see justice  done I'll be happy.



Amen. I'm glad you're on board and excited for Trump Presidency II


----------



## wayneL (21 October 2021)

Annastacia just disproved another conspiracy theory and turned it into fact.


----------



## basilio (21 October 2021)

moXJO said:


> Amen. I'm glad you're on board and excited for Trump Presidency II



Indeed Moxjo.  I think Presidency of BridgeWater State Hospital J Ward would be a fitting reward for Don.  
Alternatively a long stay in a more conventional jail for his numerous frauds, abuse of office, corruption, assault charges could also be arranged.


----------



## macca (22 October 2021)

basilio said:


> Indeed Moxjo.  I think Presidency of BridgeWater State Hospital J Ward would be a fitting reward for Don.
> Alternatively a long stay in a more conventional jail for his numerous frauds, abuse of office, corruption, assault charges could also be arranged.




I am Ok with that as long as Mr Biden and his son are in there with him


----------



## basilio (14 November 2021)

From my POV the  spread of the poisonous insanity of Q Anon has become profound. Every person I speak  with can tell me stories of friends and family who have gone down the conspiracy theory rabbit hole.

This article is an except from  a book which explores how this has happened in Australia.

QAnon: how the far-right cult took Australians down a ‘rabbit hole’ of extremism​Conspiracy theories have taken root in Australia, but it doesn’t impact just the converts. For every new believer, there are the friends and family who they’ve shut out





A sign featuring a QAnon conspiracy theory slogan during an anti-vaccination rally in Melbourne in February. Photograph: Erik Anderson/AAP





Van Badham

@vanbadham
Sun 14 Nov 2021 06.00 AEDT
Last modified on Sun 14 Nov 2021 06.11 AEDT

Cam Smith, an Australian researcher who monitors online far-right activity, had first noticed mention of QAnon in the local communities he watched as early as 2018. At the time, it looked like just a few “tiny meetup groups on Facebook” of around 20 people, he told me. “They were talking about, ‘Oh, we’ll meet up at like some pub in Oakleigh, and we’ll talk about this QAnon thing.’ And I didn’t think it was going to be that important.”

Smith’s interest in the local movement was sparked again during the periods of heavy coronavirus public health restrictions in Melbourne, in 2020. To contain an outbreak of the virus within Melbourne’s public housing high-rise towers, local authorities had moved quickly – and controversially – to unilaterally lock down the residential communities in the buildings. In defiance of the restrictions, a group of QAnon believers drove nearly 2,000km from Queensland to protest against the events, filming themselves – and expounding their theories – as they went.



> *After the US, Britain and Canada, Australia was the fourth largest producer of QAnon content worldwide*




Smith was curious, found a way into their Facebook groups and started tracking their conversations. What he noticed was that Facebook’s algorithm was assisting the spread of disturbing content. Smith found that even engagements with Australian Facebook groups that represented softer political positions – like a small anti-vaccine community – quickly pushed him towards extremist content. “The Facebook algorithm was like, ‘I know some other stuff you would be interested in!’” Smith says, and it drove users within Australia’s shallow Facebook pool towards political content that was much more hardcore.

As had happened in Germany, QAnon seeded its Australian iteration through the networks of the wellness community. It was a bourgeois place in which those fearful of “precarity” came to seek comfort. Community values here lay in promoting opportunities for personal healing through “clean eating” and radical diets, alternative medicine, meditation, yoga and new age beliefs. It was also a place where anti-vax conspiracy theories had lurked for some time, and, as the pandemic progressed, became a ripe channel – online and off – for QAnon influence. A personal friend described to me how her first encounter with QAnon belief in Australia resulted from a “rabbit hole” opening for her on Facebook while she searched recommendations of organic food for her dog.









						QAnon: how the far-right cult took Australians down a ‘rabbit hole’ of extremism
					

Conspiracy theories have taken root in Australia, but it doesn’t impact just the converts. For every new believer, there are the friends and family who they’ve shut out




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## moXJO (14 November 2021)

basilio said:


> From my POV the  spread of the poisonous insanity of Q Anon has become profound. Every person I speak  with can tell me stories of friends and family who have gone down the conspiracy theory rabbit hole.
> 
> This article is an except from  a book which explores how this has happened in Australia.
> 
> ...



I don't think this is typical right vs left stuff. A righty isn't buying "organic dog food". Considering it's from that twit badham, I'd give it even less credibility.

A lot of the people from the Central Coast are caught up in it. A friend's wife actually committed suicide after she was allegedly refused a necessary operation because she wasn't and didn't want to be vaxed.  They are far from the right. 

It's people that are anti government. 

Here's the problem:
Government lies, woke lies, coupled with media lies is a lot more noticeable. That's what left the door open for conspiracy theories.


----------



## wayneL (14 November 2021)

moXJO said:


> I don't think this is typical right vs left stuff. A righty isn't buying "organic dog food". Considering it's from that twit badham, I'd give it even less credibility.
> 
> A lot of the people from the Central Coast are caught up in it. A friend's wife actually committed suicide after she was allegedly refused a necessary operation because she wasn't and didn't want to be vaxed.  They are far from the right.
> 
> ...



Wait.... Wut?

Refused an operation because unvaxxed? 

We have officially entered the Twilight Zone, for real.


----------



## basilio (14 November 2021)

moXJO said:


> I don't think this is typical right vs left stuff. A righty isn't buying "organic dog food". Considering it's from that twit badham, I'd give it even less credibility.
> 
> A lot of the people from the Central Coast are caught up in it. A friend's wife actually committed suicide after she was allegedly refused a necessary operation because she wasn't and didn't want to be vaxed.  They are far from the right.
> 
> ...




I never suggested this was "Right vs Left stuff" . If you read the article you would have quickly recognised that.
Trashing Van Badham for her story is just rubbish.  It does not change one iota of what she has seen.  It also doesn't change the analysis of how Q Anon poison has been amplified and spread throughout FaceBook and the Net.

I'm sure there are grey areas and some legitimate uncertainty around how we deal with COVID.  In fact if one goes to historical sources we can see some strong concerns about vaccination when earlier diseases were being treated. But in this  case the rejection of reality and the creation of the wildest conspiracy ideas around causes of the outbreak and treatment is really concerning.


----------



## mullokintyre (14 November 2021)

basilio said:


> I never suggested this was "Right vs Left stuff" . If you read the article you would have quickly recognised that.
> Trashing Van Badham for her story is just rubbish.  It does not change one iota of what she has seen.  It also doesn't change the analysis of how Q Anon poison has been amplified and spread throughout FaceBook and the Net.
> 
> I'm sure there are grey areas and some legitimate uncertainty around how we deal with COVID.  In fact if one goes to historical sources we can see some strong concerns about vaccination when earlier diseases were being treated. But in this  case the rejection of reality and the creation of the wildest conspiracy ideas around causes of the outbreak and treatment is really concerning.



"Trashing Van Badham".
Hmm, it seems a common theme here.
 We have sources we believe, and we have sources that we do not believe under any circumstances.
It's not so much right versus left, its  "what i believe in versus everyone else who is wrong".
Mick


----------



## sptrawler (14 November 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> "Trashing Van Badham".
> Hmm, it seems a common theme here.
> We have sources we believe, and we have sources that we do not believe under any circumstances.
> It's not so much right versus left, its  "what i believe in versus everyone else who is wrong".
> Mick



That Mick IMO is the whole problem, some people have lost the ability to be objective and rationalise what they read or hear, now they just have black and white, right and wrong, the ability to analyse an issue has gone.


----------



## basilio (14 November 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> We have sources we believe, and we have sources that we do not believe under any circumstances.
> It's not so much right versus left, its "what i believe in versus everyone else who is wrong".




Let's not get too rigid.  I can see plenty of grey in the world and I can also recognise that with so many potential stories  around, the selection of what to print and highlight can shape peoples view of the world.

But going beyond the grey,  there is also in my mind, *black.  *Not simply different reporting but misleading, distorting and sometimes unintended or deliberate lies. When I see that sort of stuff then I won't believe anything from that source *unless there is  other  evidence that backs up the statement.*

For example  IMV Andrew Bolt is one of the most deceptive writers in Australia.  I know enough about many of the topics he talks about to recognise just how misleading and dishonest his work is.  So he and the publication that actively supports him are ones I don't trust without further evidence.


----------



## wayneL (14 November 2021)

sptrawler said:


> That Mick IMO is the whole problem, some people have lost the ability to be objective and rationalise what they read or hear, now they just have black and white, right and wrong, the ability to analyse an issue has gone.



Nowhere is that clearer than in the current Rittenhouse trial, and commentary about it.


----------



## sptrawler (14 November 2021)

basilio said:


> Let's not get too rigid.  I can see plenty of grey in the world and I can also recognise that with so many potential stories  around, the selection of what to print and highlight can shape peoples view of the world.
> 
> But going beyond the grey,  there is also in my mind, *black.  *Not simply different reporting but misleading, distorting and sometimes unintended or deliberate lies. When I see that sort of stuff then I won't believe anything from that source *unless there is  other  evidence that backs up the statement.*
> 
> For example  IMV Andrew Bolt is one of the most deceptive writers in Australia.  I know enough about many of the topics he talks about to recognise just how misleading and dishonest his work is.  So he and the publication that actively supports him are ones I don't trust without further evidence.



Bas you really don't see grey and that isn't a criticism, it is just the way you come, embrace it.

I posted this in the CC thread and it really does IMO highlight the problem, that the media has lost its ability to be objective and questioning, on issues that may cause them to lose those who subscribe to their tabloids.
The one thing they will know for sure, is what demographic is buying what they are selling and the post wasn't in any way meant to demean or devalue the fact climate change is happening.
It just highlights it isn't an exact science.

Yet how many times are politicians pulled up, on things not turning out exactly to the letter, on what they said, predicted or indeed speculated?



sptrawler said:


> Ten years is a long time in global warming, the science is in somewhat, things are changing whether anyone can accurately predict what will happen, is another issue .
> I guess it does prove it is o.k to be completely off the mark, if you are a scientist, but if you are a politician well god help you if you make a slip up.
> No one disagrees with global warming, but only some are allowed the luxury, of claiming to have all the answers, without the resulting public shaming if they are proven slightly off the mark.
> 
> ...


----------



## bellenuit (14 November 2021)

wayneL said:


> Wait.... Wut?
> 
> Refused an operation because unvaxxed?




No what was alleged was: "A friend's wife actually committed suicide after she was allegedly refused a necessary operation because she wasn't and *didn't want to be* vaxed."

That is an interesting situation. Since specific details were not given, it would still be safe to assume that apart from those carrying out the procedure who may have protective clothing and masks, she would also come into contact with many other people that have no such protection. Cleaners, ward nurses, catering, etc. Have they no right to feel safe in their work environment? If she were to acquire covid after the operation and it led to complications that could severely incapacitate her or kill her because of her weekend state due to the operation, where would that place the hospital legally? 

Although deciding to commit suicide indicates severe mental trauma, one would wonder why she thought vaccination was more dangerous to her than actual death itself. One would expect that she somehow believes that any possible negative effects of the vaccine would incapacitate her in a way that death would be more preferable and the probability of such incapacitation is so high that certain death is preferable.

I wonder where she is hearing such nonsense?


----------



## sptrawler (14 November 2021)

Talking to my cousin in the U.K tonight, they are on booster shot, the first two were AZ, the booster was Moderna.


----------



## moXJO (15 November 2021)

bellenuit said:


> No what was alleged was: "A friend's wife actually committed suicide after she was allegedly refused a necessary operation because she wasn't and *didn't want to be* vaxed."
> 
> That is an interesting situation. Since specific details were not given, it would still be safe to assume that apart from those carrying out the procedure who may have protective clothing and masks, she would also come into contact with many other people that have no such protection. Cleaners, ward nurses, catering, etc. Have they no right to feel safe in their work environment? If she were to acquire covid after the operation and it led to complications that could severely incapacitate her or kill her because of her weekend state due to the operation, where would that place the hospital legally?
> 
> ...



She was in severe pain and waiting on the op. She is from central coast on a farm miles from anyone. Lockdown saw her son stuck in Melbourne which added to it I would say. She was of Asian decent and in my experience they have tight social and family networks. Lockdowns were extremely hard for a lot of foreign born. To add: she waited for roughly 2 years in agony while covid locked hospitals.

Her partner was into the whole alternative medicine scene.

I'm not sure if they are anti all vaccine or anti covid vax. But they held their views long before QAnon showed up. Anti-vaxxers have been round for a long time.



mullokintyre said:


> "Trashing Van Badham".
> Hmm, it seems a common theme here.
> We have sources we believe, and we have sources that we do not believe under any circumstances.
> It's not so much right versus left, its  "what i believe in versus everyone else who is wrong".
> Mick



Van is a well known muckraking flog. Mainstream media in general is probably (and ironically) the worst place to get informed. Exception is a few unbiased journalists.


----------



## wayneL (15 November 2021)

bellenuit said:


> No what was alleged was: "A friend's wife actually committed suicide after she was allegedly refused a necessary operation because she wasn't and *didn't want to be* vaxed."
> 
> That is an interesting situation. Since specific details were not given, it would still be safe to assume that apart from those carrying out the procedure who may have protective clothing and masks, she would also come into contact with many other people that have no such protection. Cleaners, ward nurses, catering, etc. Have they no right to feel safe in their work environment? If she were to acquire covid after the operation and it led to complications that could severely incapacitate her or kill her because of her weekend state due to the operation, where would that place the hospital legally?
> 
> ...



I don't care about the woman's mental state or beliefs... and Mo has answered that to the best of his knowledge.

My query is about her being refused medical attention, regardless of the above... Hippocratic oath, legislation, an' all that.

Sweden took their course of action for the benefit of societal cohesion; our approach is causing division and as has been argued, medical apartheid.


----------



## bellenuit (15 November 2021)

wayneL said:


> I don't care about the woman's mental state or beliefs... and Mo has answered that to the best of his knowledge.
> 
> My query is about her being refused medical attention, regardless of the above... Hippocratic oath, legislation, an' all that.
> 
> Sweden took their course of action for the benefit of societal cohesion; our approach is causing division and as has been argued, medical apartheid.




She wasn't refused unconditionally. She did have the option to get vaccinated.

The hospital's duty of care extends beyond that of the immediate patient and also encompasses their staff and other patients. Were another patient or member of staff to get covid and have severe complications due to this patient being unvaccinated, even if there were no signs of  this patient having covid on admittance, the hospital could face legal repercussions. If this patient were to get covid when under hospital care, even this patient might be able to sue the hospital. The best scientific knowledge, whether one agrees with it or not, is that an unvaccinated person is more likely to get infected with covid and, if infected, more likely to spread it. The hospital couldn't genuinely claim it took all necessary precautions, when they ignored this one obvious precaution which was to ensure all people admitted were vaccinated.

Ultimately this person made a decision that she knew would jeopardise her chances of receiving a necessary operation. The hospital is not at fault.


----------



## wayneL (15 November 2021)

bellenuit said:


> She wasn't refused unconditionally. She did have the option to get vaccinated.
> 
> The hospital's duty of care extends beyond that of the immediate patient and also encompasses their staff and other patients. Were another patient or member of staff to get covid and have severe complications due to this patient being unvaccinated, even if there were no signs of  this patient having covid on admittance, the hospital could face legal repercussions. If this patient were to get covid when under hospital care, even this patient might be able to sue the hospital. The best scientific knowledge, whether one agrees with it or not, is that an unvaccinated person is more likely to get infected with covid and, if infected, more likely to spread it. The hospital couldn't genuinely claim it took all necessary precautions, when they ignored this one obvious precaution which was to ensure all people admitted were vaccinated.
> 
> Ultimately this person made a decision that she knew would jeopardise her chances of receiving a necessary operation. The hospital is not at fault.



Let's just say I profoundly disagree and you will be on the wrong side of history on this.


----------



## mullokintyre (15 November 2021)

bellenuit said:


> She wasn't refused unconditionally. She did have the option to get vaccinated.
> 
> The hospital's duty of care extends beyond that of the immediate patient and also encompasses their staff and other patients. Were another patient or member of staff to get covid and have severe complications due to this patient being unvaccinated, even if there were no signs of  this patient having covid on admittance, the hospital could face legal repercussions. If this patient were to get covid when under hospital care, even this patient might be able to sue the hospital. The best scientific knowledge, whether one agrees with it or not, is that an unvaccinated person is more likely to get infected with covid and, if infected, more likely to spread it. The hospital couldn't genuinely claim it took all necessary precautions, when they ignored this one obvious precaution which was to ensure all people admitted were vaccinated.
> 
> Ultimately this person made a decision that she knew would jeopardise her chances of receiving a necessary operation. The hospital is not at fault.



That logic opens up a can of worms about disease. and duty of care.
What if the COVID was replaced with the Flu, or Hep A, or HIV, or ......
Mick


----------



## bellenuit (15 November 2021)

wayneL said:


> Let's just say I profoundly disagree and you will be on the wrong side of history on this.



You profoundly disagree that the refusal was unconditional?


----------



## bellenuit (15 November 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> That logic opens up a can of worms about disease. and duty of care.
> What if the COVID was replaced with the Flu, or Hep A, or HIV, or ......
> Mick




Yes, it is a can of worms either way. But the hospital has to decide what is best for everyone, not just that one patient. 

Let's suppose it was a highly infectious version of the flu and she was required to wear some sore of protective mask and take certain medicines to allay symptoms during het stay, but she refused to comply. It's the same situation. As a duty of care to everyone, the hospital may be obliged to refuse her admittance.

You can't simply make your own rules and insist the hospital treat you regardless. She had the option to get vaccinated and chose not to do it.


----------



## mullokintyre (15 November 2021)

bellenuit said:


> Yes, it is a can of worms either way. But the hospital has to decide what is best for everyone, not just that one patient.
> 
> Let's suppose it was a highly infectious version of the flu and she was required to wear some sore of protective mask and take certain medicines to allay symptoms during het stay, but she refused to comply. It's the same situation. As a duty of care to everyone, the hospital may be obliged to refuse her admittance.
> 
> You can't simply make your own rules and insist the hospital treat you regardless. She had the option to get vaccinated and chose not to do it.I have a daughter who works as an OT in a mental health ward, plus a wife who is a pharmacist.



My wife and daughter work in allied and health.
I can tell you they both will attest to the ethical  difficulties of forcing patients to take medication.
It just does not happen.
All those crazy SDA people who refuse blood transfusions, not only for themselves, but sometimes for their kids have created a truckload of ethical dilemmas.
But that is their right, and although I may disagree , and try to show the lack of logic in their decision, that is as far as I can go.
It is anathema to force people to have medical procedures of any kind at any time.
It is how society must work for the long term good.
Otherwise, the ethics just keep getting stretched .

Mick


----------



## macca (15 November 2021)

bellenuit said:


> Yes, it is a can of worms either way. But the hospital has to decide what is best for everyone, not just that one patient.
> 
> Let's suppose it was a highly infectious version of the flu and she was required to wear some sore of protective mask and take certain medicines to allay symptoms during het stay, but she refused to comply. It's the same situation. As a duty of care to everyone, the hospital may be obliged to refuse her admittance.
> 
> You can't simply make your own rules and insist the hospital treat you regardless. She had the option to get vaccinated and chose not to do it.




I can walk into Woolies and by a test that will show if I have Covid, why not simply test her daily in the run up to the op and then one hour before the Op, if she is positive then no op.

I do agree that if she is Positive then definitely no op

Surely all the vaxed people are confident in there recommended protection, Not


----------



## bellenuit (15 November 2021)

macca said:


> Surely all the vaxed people are confident in there recommended protection, Not




Yes, correct. The vaxed people are well aware that the vaccines do not provide 100% protection, but they do know that statistically it provides better protection than no protection, at least based on the findings of governmental agencies. That is why I think it is a legal can of worms either way for hospitals. If someone else caught covid due to that patient, or even that patient caught covid when under the hospital's care, can the hospital be sued for not ensuring that the most statically safe option , demanding all patients be vaccinated, was not enforced.

And even though constant pre op testing goes some way to ensuring the maximum safety, false positives are not infrequent.

I agree that it is difficult to force people to take a vaccine or an injection of any sort, but they are not forcing them, to do that. They are refusing to treat them if the don't and that is not the same thing. Even if not having the treatment were to mean certain death, it still is not the same as forcing them to take the injection. The ultimate choice remains with the patient.


----------



## moXJO (15 November 2021)

bellenuit said:


> She wasn't refused unconditionally. She did have the option to get vaccinated.
> 
> The hospital's duty of care extends beyond that of the immediate patient and also encompasses their staff and other patients. Were another patient or member of staff to get covid and have severe complications due to this patient being unvaccinated, even if there were no signs of  this patient having covid on admittance, the hospital could face legal repercussions. If this patient were to get covid when under hospital care, even this patient might be able to sue the hospital. The best scientific knowledge, whether one agrees with it or not, is that an unvaccinated person is more likely to get infected with covid and, if infected, more likely to spread it. The hospital couldn't genuinely claim it took all necessary precautions, when they ignored this one obvious precaution which was to ensure all people admitted were vaccinated.
> 
> Ultimately this person made a decision that she knew would jeopardise her chances of receiving a necessary operation. The hospital is not at fault.



I basically agree with this. 
However testing comes back in 24hours. 
Or two weeks isolation. 
Surely there was an alternative option rather than this stupidity.

Vaccines have become politicised to the point of idiocy. 
If you are vaccinated and still worried about unvaccinated, then the system seems very shaky. And Vaccines are looking good for under a year at best.

We talk about fear mongering with qanon. Let's talk about the absolute craziness of locking everyone down over two years.
 Forcing protocols with no scientific backing.
Stopping kids education.
Jabbing kids in a panic.
And the destruction of  businesses throughout Australia.
NSW vs Vic showed little difference in results.

I'll try and find out more information.


----------



## rederob (15 November 2021)

moXJO said:


> We talk about fear mongering with qanon. Let's talk about the absolute craziness of locking everyone down over two years.



Lockdowns work if people abide by them.
Ask the folk in WA, SA, TAS, NT, ACT and Queensland.
If you did a good job, you got re-elected with McGowan a shining example.
Other things could have worked in conjunction with lockdowns to ease the severity, but we don't even enforce QR code scanning so it's always going to be a lottery as to how bad things could get.

That said, what's the conspiracy here?


----------



## moXJO (15 November 2021)

Just remembering that workers comp was mentioned. People could claim for compo for catching covid at work or something.
I think they were changing the law for nsw


----------



## IFocus (15 November 2021)

Meanwhile back at the ranch the farm house is on fire

As America Falls Apart, Profits Soar​As the country again prepares to go to war with itself, this time over a high-profile trial, a bigger story goes unnoticed​









						As America Falls Apart, Profits Soar
					

As the country again prepares to go to war with itself, this time over a high-profile trial, a bigger story goes unnoticed




					taibbi.substack.com


----------



## moXJO (16 November 2021)

rederob said:


> Lockdowns work if people abide by them.
> Ask the folk in WA, SA, TAS, NT, ACT and Queensland.
> If you did a good job, you got re-elected with McGowan a shining example.
> Other things could have worked in conjunction with lockdowns to ease the severity, but we don't even enforce QR code scanning so it's always going to be a lottery as to how bad things could get.
> ...



Yeah... locking people away from other humans works. Let's nail doors shut just to make sure next time.


IFocus said:


> Meanwhile back at the ranch the farm house is on fire
> 
> As America Falls Apart, Profits Soar​As the country again prepares to go to war with itself, this time over a high-profile trial, a bigger story goes unnoticed​
> 
> ...



This trial has been totally misrepresented by both media and Twitter. Watching the trial compared to reading the articles or watching news is apples and oranges.

One of the guys that was shot admitted he was only shot because he raised his gun and aimed at kyle. Video evidence supported this. The only reason he told the truth is that he was under oath. 
 He then goes on TV and lies about what happened. Media has been supporting the lies. Shades of sandman kid that sued everyone.

It looks like self defence. Might be charged with something though.


----------



## rederob (16 November 2021)

moXJO said:


> Yeah... locking people away from other humans works. Let's nail doors shut just to make sure next time.



We regularly walked and chatted to our neighbours , had friends visit and went shopping for essentials. 
As I said, the problem with lockdowns resulted from people not doing the right thing, and incremental restrictions being applied.  Most Australians coped ok.

But where is the conspiracy?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 November 2021)

I believe there is a conspiracy to turn the Conspiracy Theory Thread in to a conspiracy.

I was told this by a large lady on a Melbourne tram last week who said she was going to commit suicide unless she had an operation to remove a chip and some vinegar from her brain. 

I believe she writes for The Guardian AND The Australian under the names Owen Onesie and Gerard Henn. She is a proud transvocal. I have no idea what the difference is between a transvocal who is proud and one who is not.

Please do not pass this information on, lest it become a conspiracy. 

I arrived safely back in Townsville in a Mercedes of all vehicles inside a crate. Some fool knocked on the crate at one stage near Coolangatta according to my satnav but I was trading New Yawk and did not knock back.

I am now able to self isolate at the Hotel, which is quite easy for me as the drinks and meals are left outside my room anyways. 

I repeat. Please do not pass this conspiracy on.

gg


----------



## mullokintyre (16 November 2021)

Had to go to the local hospital to get my annual  blood test this morning.
The QR code on the door of the Path Unit scanned, but it came up and said that it was not a certified Victorian QR code.
So when I questioned the girl at the desk, she said that if I had read the instructions, it would have told me that  because they had to accept unvaccinated people into the path Unit, they had to have their own special protocols.
She assured me that they were not discriminatory and that there were lots of people who had complex immuno specific  conditions that prevented them from getting vaxed, so it wasn't just the anti vaxers.
So I filled out a form instead.
My blood is still blue.
Mick


----------



## rederob (16 November 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> gg



Sir Garpal
As you can see, I have deleted the content of your post, lest that conspiracy propagates.
I have also added a new algorithm to the chip we all got when vaccinated and sent this via the 5GG network such that the only people who can now read post #990 are anti vaxxers.  
If anyone tells you different, they are most likely shoddy Swedish tricksters, and selling more fake news at ASF.

PS, I even managed to sell my brown shirt on Ebay after Trump won the 2020 election with a record number of votes.  Go figure!


----------



## moXJO (16 November 2021)

rederob said:


> But where is the conspiracy?



That Qanon was behind every antivaxxer in the country as pushed and labelled by media.


----------



## rederob (16 November 2021)

moXJO said:


> That Qanon was behind every antivaxxer in the country as pushed and labelled by media.



True, they were only behind most of the disinformation behind every antivaxxer.
Oh, that's the same thing.

Where's the conspiracy?


----------



## moXJO (16 November 2021)

rederob said:


> True, they were only behind most of the disinformation behind every antivaxxer.
> Oh, that's the same thing.
> 
> Where's the conspiracy?



Proof?
Seems like an assumption.


----------



## basilio (16 November 2021)

Tracking QAnon: how Trump turned conspiracy-theory research upside down​ By taking fringe ideas mainstream, the former US president taught new and dangerous lessons about manipulating social and mass media​








						Tracking QAnon: how Trump upended conspiracy-theory research
					

By taking fringe ideas mainstream, the former US president taught new and dangerous lessons about manipulating social and mass media.




					www.nature.com
				














						The epic battle against coronavirus misinformation and conspiracy theories
					

Analysts are tracking false rumours about COVID-19 in hopes of curbing their spread.




					www.nature.com


----------



## wayneL (16 November 2021)

TDS lives.


----------



## rederob (16 November 2021)

moXJO said:


> Proof?
> Seems like an assumption.



Some people have legitimate reasons for refusing vaccinations, whether we think they are rational or not.
But Qanon  actually spread conspiracy ideas (batshyt crazy stuff) all over the internet, so I don't know what makes my point an assumption.
Are you oblivious to Qanon's crap?


----------



## moXJO (16 November 2021)

rederob said:


> Some people have legitimate reasons for refusing vaccinations, whether we think they are rational or not.
> But Qanon  actually spread conspiracy ideas (batshyt crazy stuff) all over the internet, so I don't know what makes my point an assumption.
> Are you oblivious to Qanon's crap?



Aware of what's been posted. Fail to see that it's a driving force and rather  a "conspiracy theory" dribbled by media clowns such as badham. I haven't seen many people chanting "stop the lizard people".

Are you oblivious to the effects of lockdowns on broader society?
Do you think people may just be angry because the government basically destroyed many businesses, education, mental health, rights, etc. 

I have no doubt foreign actors have contributed. But Qanon was big a few years back. It is not the driving force of what's going on.

The only conspiracy is saying that Qanon loons are mainstream. People are just angry and dislike totalitarianism.


----------



## wayneL (16 November 2021)

moXJO said:


> Aware of what's been posted. Fail to see that it's a driving force and rather  a "conspiracy theory" dribbled by media clowns such as badham. I haven't seen many people chanting "stop the lizard people".
> 
> Are you oblivious to the effects of lockdowns on broader society?
> Do you think people may just be angry because the government basically destroyed many businesses, education, mental health, rights, etc.
> ...



Of all the social media platforms I'm on, I've only ever seen Qanon mentioned here on ASF by our resident leftists, and the likes of CNN and MSNBC.

Does that say something that just may be the opposite of the narrative?


----------



## basilio (16 November 2021)

moXJO said:


> Are you oblivious to the effects of lockdowns on broader society?
> Do you think people may just be angry because the government basically destroyed many businesses, education, mental health, rights, etc.





moXJO said:


> People are just angry and dislike totalitarianism.




Two  quite separate issues here I think

Firstly there was the governments response to out of control COVID -  general lockdowns. The absolute reality was that without any effective treatment of COVID the only response left to minimise infection was quarantine. Lockdown. 

Across the world the degree of death and illness was directly related to the effectiveness of  quarantine programs that minimised interaction. At the same time Governments to one degree or another tried to keep people housed and fed and financed through these lockdowns. 

*No one wanted to destroy businesses education etc  through lockdowns But the sheer simple facts were that without such actions societies would be  affected even more seriously with deaths and illnesses through COVID. *

At this stage societies faced the  lies,  misinformation and denial of bad actors.  "It's just a flu" "It doesn't affect healthy people " and so on*. * So we battled through lockdowns with health authorities overwhelmingly  advising that lockdowns were the only effective way to bring the disease under control while a host of actors just demanded their freedom and undermined the dangers of this disease

In 2021 through amazing medical efforts scientists  developed  vaccines that largely protected people against the worst effects of COVID*. *So there was a light at the end of this tunnel.

But no. Let's back up here. *Yep anti vaxxers, Q Anon and hosts of crazies found a multitude of reasons to terrify people out of using a life saving vaccine. "*Vaccines were killing people like flies." "Vaccines were going to destroy your genes" "You don't need vaccines anyway - your strong enough to overpower COVID"  and of course 
*"How DARE anyone tell you what to put in your  sacred temple of a body ! "
*
Your quite right Moxjo.  People are angry. They are furious with a range of actors who have undermined public health with an unceasing litany of lies and misinformation. And we are quietly furious that our friends and family have been sucked into this vortex of deceit that is undermining their lives as well as threatening the overall health of the community.


----------



## moXJO (17 November 2021)

basilio said:


> Two  quite separate issues here I think
> 
> Firstly there was the governments response to out of control COVID -  general lockdowns. The absolute reality was that without any effective treatment of COVID the only response left to minimise infection was quarantine. Lockdown.
> 
> ...



It's one issue. "Qanon" and "antivax" is the new "Nazi"  bogeyman of the left. You are a prime culprit when it comes to those type of leading articles. From nazi, deniers, Trumpers to Boogaloo boy's you used every buzzword to ostracise those who went against a certain ethos. 

And you have been caught out numerous times with the lefts version of "Qanon" with "TDS" articles.  From Russiagate to sandman you promoted it all. 

Australia went ridiculously hard over fear campaigns. Those not vaccinated are treated like lepers. The push reminds me of the over the top aids campaign of the 80s.

Oh it gets even better...
Which political group ran a scare campaign about AstraZeneca?
Why it was local Queensland idiot Ms Palaszczuk. She actually told a couple of fibs in conjunction (look it up). Premier of a state and her medical official. This did more damage to the vaccination program then overseas actors. Then we get a certain side of politics complaining that the rollout was slow. We then have that same side whinging now about restricting anti-vaxxers.

Oh, also the amount of protocols that had no scientific backing that was enforced was ridiculous. We were one of the *W-O-R-S-T* in the world for it. Is it not noticeable that those that had the most draconian measures have the loudest protesters?
Anything we can take away from that?

But sure. Let's simplify it down to Qanon. I know that creating a bogeyman on the right fits a certain group think narrative.

Molnupiravir is a thing. If anti-vaxxers refuse that then let them suffer the consequences. 

My original issue was with that dumbsht article from an out and out commie.


----------



## basilio (17 November 2021)

Whatever Moxjo.


----------



## moXJO (17 November 2021)

basilio said:


> Whatever Moxjo.


----------



## basilio (17 November 2021)

Q Anon has poisoned vast numbers of people with dangerous and seemingly ridiculous ideas and constructed a world of conspiracies that overwhelms people. Once down the rabbit hole finding an exit is hard work. Regardless of what Moxjo tries to say this organisation is powerful, effective and dangerous.  One of it's most dangerous attributes is an ability to just create whole new conspiracies that tap peoples concerns.

Q Anon began as a secret  Trump inspired organisation and has morphed into a creative catch all cult.  Getting outof it is a challenge. The ABC story offers an insight.

There is an excellent overview of QAnon at the Centre for Strategic and International Studies. Well worth a look IMV

_*Ideology*_​_At its core, QAnon holds that the world—and the United States—is controlled by a secretive, powerful group of pedophiles who worship Satan and control the Democratic party, the media, and Hollywood. President Trump won the 2016 election in order to fight the cabal, the theory proposes, and faked Russian election interference in order to collaborate with Robert Mueller against an imminent coup d’état led by prominent Democratic party officials. Relatedly, many QAnon followers also believe in Pizzagate—the more specific theory that argues Democrats are running sex-trafficking rings out of pizza parlors, especially Comet Ping Pong in northwest Washington, D.C. QAnon also prophesizes the downfall of the pedophilia ring through “the Storm,” during which members of the cabal will be arrested and shipped to Guantanamo Bay. Since its inception, QAnon has evolved to encompass a wide range of conspiracy theories, both recycling old theories—for instance, that 9/11 was an inside job—as well as amplifying novel theories, often in response to the news cycle—such as that the 2020 blast in Beirut was planned by the Rothschild family. 

QAnon followers view themselves as part of an enlightened subgroup—they often implore outsiders to “do your own research” to stop being brainwashed by accepted narratives pushed by the media. Accordingly, the QAnon community is tight-knit, its followers regularly sharing the motto, “Where We Go One, We Go All” (often shortened to “WWG1WGA”). They see themselves as patriots working to protect the country from nefarious insiders, in turn echoing an age-old anti-Semitic trope claiming that Jewish interests are secretly controlling the country. Crucially, in their eyes, the theories cannot be disproved: as Travis View, an expert on conspiracy theories, writes, “Some QAnon followers even claim that failed predictions are irrelevant, because dates that pass without incident serve the purpose of tricking the evil ‘cabal’ they imagine they’re fighting.” 









						Examining Extremism: QAnon
					

QAnon is a “big tent” conspiracy theory that emerged in the fringe corners of the Internet in 2017. It has since amassed millions of supporters, a small portion of whom have been motivated to conduct QAnon-inspired violence, leading the FBI to label it a domestic terrorism threat in 2019. The...




					www.csis.org
				



_








						'If this can be debunked, then that's it': Clambering out of the conspiracy rabbit hole
					

A growing number of people are abandoning their beliefs in conspiracy theories. It can be hard to let go, but here's how they did it.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## orr (17 November 2021)

There are few more than me who enjoy the plesasures of a deep massage to the perineum; possabily only Alex Jones.... So todays news of Alex Jones's uncomfortable deep probing & penetration by the Connecticut Courts into his ass---erssions about Sandy Hooke...??
What a wonderfullly soothing rubb..

Todays number is 17 and is brought to you'all by the letter Q.....


----------



## moXJO (17 November 2021)

basilio said:


> Wokeism has poisoned vast numbers of people with dangerous and seemingly ridiculous ideas and constructed a world of conspiracies that overwhelms people. Once down the rabbit hole finding an exit is hard work. Regardless of what Moxjo tries to say this organisation is powerful, effective and dangerous.  One of it's most dangerous attributes is an ability to just create whole new conspiracies that tap peoples concerns.
> 
> Wokeism began as a secret  Trump inspired organisation and has morphed into a creative catch all cult.  Getting outof it is a challenge.



Mmmm I see your conspiracy theory and raise you a conspiracy theory.
Also I edited your post above, maybe you will see the irony.

First article written by think-tank csis:

_*A recent New York Times article (8/7/16) detailed, in often scathing terms, what many media critics already knew: that think tanks are frequently not objective, neutral arbiters of information, but corporate- and government-funded agenda-promoters with an academic veneer to give the appearance of impartiality.
*_
*One of the two think tanks the Times’ Eric Lipton and Brooke Williams raked over the coals was the Center for Strategic and International Studies, which published a report advocating the expansion of drone sales while being funded by drone makers, namely General Atomics (emphasis added):*

Lobbyists making hay....

Second article:

_While not much is known about these "exiters", online forums suggest he's not alone.

QAnonCasualties – a Reddit community for those impacted by QAnon and former believers — has grown to include 158,000 members since it was created in July 2019.

And ReQovery — another Reddit support group geared towards ex-QAnon followers — has attracted almost 9,300 members in less than a year._

Oh no not 9300 members in less than a year


_less than 125,000 Muslims living in these combined countries would be prone to radicalization. Add that to the possible radical population across the rest of Europe and the sum is approximately 325,000 Muslims are at risk of becoming radical._
(Lower estimates from mainstream figures)

Oh no Muslims have an even larger number of radicals. Now  everyone is going to start blowing up buildings and killing lizard people. Let's pre-emptive strike before it's too late.

It's fear mongering and I would argue the greater threat is leftist groupthink stupidity. It's cultish and oppressive. All to often moves beyond people's rights and the laws of the country through mob coercion.

There will always be a percentage of those that will be radicalised. But it's hardly a growing threat. NSW is the most right leaning state and has the highest vaccination

The threat simply lies in government overreach. And then governments disliking the peoples reaction. It boggles the mind that the same people that support "Your rights at work" don't support "your rights".

There is plenty of misinformation out there some trolling, a lot political. But all of it with an agenda. 

I support vaccination based on the figures. I think you are at risk if you are over 35-40. Dont think I am anti vax.









						NYT Reveals Think Tank It’s Cited for Years to Be Corrupt Arms Booster - FAIR
					

The think tank industry, as the internal emails New York Times revealed make clear, is often based on laundering influence through ostensibly neutral-sounding “institutes” or “centers,” with the fact that the average media consumer won’t know who funds them being part of the service offered to...




					fair.org
				













						How many Muslim extremists are there? Just the facts, please.
					

Brigitte Gabriel claims the 15 to 25 percent of the world's Muslims are plotting attacks in the West. Why that number is inaccurate.




					www.google.com.au


----------



## basilio (17 November 2021)

What delicious irony Moxjo. I use a* conservative *leaning think tank CSIS that offers an analysis of Q ANON and the dangers/challenges it represents in terms of extremist behaviour.

You on the other hand, ignore any discussion on the analysis and  then use a  *left* *liberal *think tank to point out that CSIS has serious establishment/big business money behind it. Frankly that analysis of Q Anon has been done a score of times and the message is much the same - it is a highly effective, organisation that  has seriously warped many peoples minds.  

You then try to divert attention from one form of radicalization to another.  Yep there are serious problems with Muslim radicialisation . But finally authorities are realising that the right wing extremists across the US that have been bombing police stations, killing demonstraters and trying to overthrow the  last US election with the overt blessing of Donald Trump are every but as dangerous.


----------



## moXJO (17 November 2021)

basilio said:


> What delicious irony Moxjo. I use a* conservative *leaning think tank CSIS that offers an analysis of Q ANON and the dangers/challenges it represents in terms of extremist behaviour.
> 
> You on the other hand, ignore any discussion on the analysis and  then use a  *left* *liberal *think tank to point out that CSIS has serious establishment/big business money behind it. Frankly that analysis of Q Anon has been done a score of times and the message is much the same - it is a highly effective, organisation that  has seriously warped many peoples minds.
> 
> You then try to divert attention from one form of radicalization to another.  Yep there are serious problems with Muslim radicialisation . But finally authorities are realising that the right wing extremists across the US that have been bombing police stations, killing demonstraters and trying to overthrow the  last US election with the overt blessing of Donald Trump are every but as dangerous.



Maybe you missed the point. The numbers are insignificant.
Or perhaps you actually believe "Qanon" is a serious threat due to a bubble.

One question. Remember the hundreds of pages of lies typed throughout the Trump thread?

How many Biden pages have been filled by the "qanon" influenced here?
And lets face it realistically Biden's term is one of the worst and barely a peep from anyone.
In fact I think the Trump thread has had more hits.

I'd take a serious look at who is influencing who.


----------



## basilio (19 November 2021)

The  mob is still camping outside Parliament and the hard core activists  are abusing police, politicians  and reporters without mercy.

There is an excellent analysis in The Guardian on the balance the proposed legislation is offering between unfettered  Government control and external checks and balances.

What took my eye however was a couple of analysis made in the comments below the story.

_GazzaFromGrongGrong
6 hours ago

Guardian Pick
13
It is indeed strange, but not really surprising. It seems reasonable to suspect that (leaving aside for the moment the far-right extremists who are exploiting the issue) many of those protesting simply don’t understand the fact that the pandemic management legislation being debated “offers some of the strongest civil liberty protections of any in the nation”. It may not be perfect, and the process has certainly seemed rushed and rather short on appropriate consultation, but it is a distinct improvement on what currently exists._

_However when politicians and tabloid headline-writers see an opening, they charge right through it. Thus we have seen some Victorian Liberal MPs (and Craig Kelly) out and about at the protests, while “Dictator Dan” has blared from conservative media outlets. And it is those headlines that drive people onto the streets with their placards and slogans. The finer detail of the bill is swamped by over-the-top hysteria._

_The situation is inflamed further by the deranged anti-everything crowd who will turn up to any protest with the sole aim of causing as much trouble as they can, and they’ve been very much in evidence this time round. They’re a small group, but growing in size as their paranoia infects some of those who are there for legitimate reasons. And that’s a real danger. Because, in a highly charged, emotional atmosphere like this, people can be vulnerable to subversive persuasion. Especially when, despite heated denials, the Prime Minister appears to be giving a quiet nod to the protesters._

_Yes, the anti-terrorism laws were largely ignored because they only applied to “terrorists”, but the pandemic laws are immediate, real, and they affect everyone, so identifying with them is not a problem. But they need perspective, common sense, and much more understanding than a lot of people have been prepared to give them. If further improvements to the bill can be made, well and good, but Victoria has to have something in place by December 15 or the resultant lack of regulation could pose serious problems for community health._

_Meanwhile this contentious legislation has achieved at least one thing…with the nooses, gallows, and threats against MPs, it has exposed yet again the ugly underbelly of society, a threat that will need to be contained. Quite probably, and ironically, with more laws.

thufir112
5 hours ago

Guardian Pick
8
It seems the protests are about more than just the Bill in question here. There has been an itchy trigger-finger for protest in Melbourne for a while now - but really, are they just looking for a reason to protest about anything? There is a a powder-keg waiting to go off, fed by certain sections of the media, political Opposition and ideological groups, targeted directly at the Andrew Govt._

_It is a fascinating mixture of motives and agendas at play here - From the Opposition politicians looking to stoke the spectacle and frame it as widespread citizen discontent, an 'overthrowing of an oppressive Govt' if you like - it fits a shock-and-awe tactic they haven't had the opportunity to test and signals how desperate the pathetic tactics and basement-level strategies of the Guy opposition have become - feigning to sympathise with a vocal mob for the imagery of widespread citizen discontent with governance. It is a dangerous and irresponsible act to tap into anger like this, and frame condemnation of extremism in the way they have - that being, addressing the crowd and saying that the Andrews Govt is branding them all as far-right extremists._

_It empowers the Anti-Vax/Anti-Lockdown mob an opportunity to vent their frustrations and anger at what they perceive was an entirely unnecessary lockdown._

_It enables the Far-Right to pursue and enflame an agenda of social chaos, leading to their ultimately authoritarian ends, with a veiled and seemingly tacit support of Govt (implicit through the weakness and failure of Leadership to condemn their actions in line with the condemnations the Govt target at other groups/causes), leading the Far-Right to believe that they will thrive under Authoritarian conditions with a supportive Authority, like the LNP, in charge._

_It enables those who are just purely angry, for whatever reason, to join with a mob and simply break xhit. Break the social license we agree to by living in a community; break any trust in decisions being made (like Lockdown to protect from Pandemic) for the common good; break the peace and stability of community rules and obligations._

_With all these different motives aligned on framing Daniel Andrews as a focal point, it can't possibly end well. If Law Enforcement do just that and enforce, then it feeds into the narrative of a 'Dictatorship'. If they don't enforce law, the embolden the forces at play here. The ultimate outcome will be violence. And once that violence has happened, all these different motives will scatter, and the finger-pointing will start as to who is really to blame here._

_All the while, the media pokes the now very awake bear, the dirty politicians trying to play their dirty little games stoke the flames, and the vested ideological interest align their own objectives and fixate on a common target - and will all throw up their hands afterwards and say 'it wasn't us! We didn't perform acts of violence!' - no, but they will have sat on the edge of the arena watching the violence unfold, nudging it along that path until it reaches the violent conclusion._

_This is not an expression of civil liberties. This is a capitulation to a twisted concept of 'the rights of the individual' which has contorted truth and personal accountability into dark versions of themselves - the truth I choose, and the accountability to my own impulses. And anyone who stands in the way of that is an enemy. Welcome to the United States of Australia._









						The pandemic illustrates how precious and fragile our civil liberties are | Pauline Wright
					

It’s strange that a bill that would actually improve accountability in Victoria is being met by protests




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## The Triangle (27 November 2021)

The lizard people win again!  The ruling elite were also starting to get worried about the peasants rising in up Europe and poor capital returns this month so they Introduce mad panic coordinated by all the MSM yesterday about a variant with virtually no science to back it up and short the market?

And the racist governments around the world managed to shut down flights from Africa again... can't let those in the Dark Continent out can we?  Travel is only for the wealthy, athletes, politicians, and businessmen, and Hollywood.  What happened to living with Covid?  Thought this is why these experimental mRNA vaccines were so good - you know - handle the variants?  Why the panic?  Why are all media outlets pushing this covid panic pr0n?


----------



## bellenuit (27 November 2021)




----------



## basilio (2 December 2021)

Let's get a sense of perspective about Conspiracy theories  in Australia please.  This is what a survey of people in North Macedonia believe.

Two-thirds in North Macedonia believe COVID was created to control humans: study​


 Comments

Nearly two-thirds of citizens in North Macedonia believe that coronavirus was created to control humans, a new study has revealed.

Around 65% of respondents said they supported the unfounded theory that COVID-19 was artificially created in a lab, according to the poll.

Meanwhile, a large proportion of citizens in North Macedonia also believed other baseless theories related to the pandemic.

Around 46% of those surveyed said the virus was being sprayed in the air using aeroplanes.

And 44% think that their health ministry has inflated the number of COVID-19 victims because they are receiving money.

....Around 29% of respondents said they did not believe in climate change at all, while 46% said they thought climate change is controlled by certain satellites or radars.

A majority 72% also believe that a handful of powerful families control the world, the study found.









						Most in North Macedonia think COVID was made to control humans: poll
					

The poll also found that 46% of citizens in North Macedonia believe the virus is being sprayed by aeroplanes. #TheCube




					www.euronews.com
				




The poll surveyed 1,000 citizens aged over 18 across North Macedonia and was conducted in Macedonian, Albanian, and English.


----------



## basilio (2 December 2021)

Interesting analysis on the impact of conspiracy theories around the world. Also tries to discuss how the media needs to get on top of the problem.
Jack Marley is quite young.









						Why conspiracies are delaying our ability to solve the climate crisis
					

To many of us, conspiracy theories seem implausible, but millions of people still read and share them every day.




					www.euronews.com


----------



## mullokintyre (2 December 2021)

One of the great conspiracy theories was about Big Brother watching and analysing your every move.
It has become real in places like China, but an article by Robert Gotliebsen raises an Interesting question.
His take is that there will be no more lockdowns because of the the anti lockdown protests.
From   Todays Australian


> But Saturday and Sunday, November 20 and 21, were different. The professional protesters were missing and so media coverage was down. I now realise similar groups appeared in most states but it was in Melbourne where the largest numbers massed on the streets. I wrote about the event because I believed I was watching middle Australia go to the streets — something they rarely do. The largest protests were on the Sunday where in Melbourne almost certainly 200,000 walked through streets in an orderly fashion.
> Morgan chose to research the Saturday crowd which was about 20,000. To determine who these people were, and where they came from, Morgan ‘geo-fenced’ the area in front of Victoria’s Parliament House from 11am to 2.30pm.
> 
> The mobile devices that were seen in this area during the protest time period were then profiled by Helix group to produce a ‘Heat Map’ showing where the protesters had come from.
> ...



It does not surprise me that the opinion polls are skewed, they have been wrong for some time.
What i found interesting was the way Morgans went about it, ring fencing a geographical are and looking at the mobile phone uasage in that area and finding out where its owners came from.
if Helix and Morgan can do it, so can anybody else, including governments.
So if there was an "illegal" march or protest, the government could track all the attendees by their phone and issue fines without having to do much work. they could also do it for all the attendees to illegal drag meetings, or burnout competitions.
Given the propensity of successive Victorian governments to  create extremely harsh penalties for all sorts of things, it would be a nice little earner for them.
The greatest conspiracy of all, "Big Brother is Watching",  maybe coming to fruiton after all.
Mick


----------



## DB008 (12 December 2021)

Yesterday _The Atlantic_ put out an article claiming child trafficking was a “fake” epidemic.

Here's a photo of the owner of the Atlantic Laurene Powell getting cozy with Ghislaine Maxwell!









.​


----------



## bellenuit (12 December 2021)

DB008, a link to the article would be nice. I checked and it is not like how you make it out to be and that photo meme that you posted is being disseminated by, guess who, read and find out.

First thing. The Atlantic didn't say that child sex trafficking (specifically referring to the US) doesn't exist. It says it is not an epidemic as the Trumpers are spouting and claiming a host of Democrats are behind it.

_All over the country, well-meaning Americans are convinced that human trafficking—and specifically child sex trafficking—is happening right in their backyard, or at any rate no farther away than the nearest mall parking lot. A 2020 survey by the political scientists Joseph Uscinski and Adam Enders found that 35 percent of Americans think the number of children who are victims of trafficking each year is about 300,000 or higher; 24 percent think it is “much higher.” Online, people read that trafficking is a problem nobody else is willing to discuss: The city they live in is a “hot spot,” their state one of the worst in the country. Despite what the mainstream media are saying, this is “the real pandemic.”_

I let you read the full article yourself (do you actually read the background to anything you post or just regurgitate right wing conspiracies?)

_I watched the rest of the video a few minutes later, on my own phone. “We are digital soldiers, fighting the greatest war the world has never seen,” the voice-over explained. T*he bad guys: Barack Obama, Ellen DeGeneres, Lady Gaga, Chuck Schumer, Tom Hanks, Oprah Winfrey, Hillary Clinton.* The good guys, a much smaller team: *Donald Trump, Ivanka Trump, Barron Trump, Jesus,* and an unidentified soldier holding a baby swaddled in an American flag. And, by implication, me, the viewer. “Our weapon is truth,” the voice-over continued as music swelled in the background. “We’ll never give up, even if we have to shake everyone awake one by one.”

.....

The provenance of the video was unclear—it was not affiliated with Operation Underground Railroad and bore no resemblance to the official materials its volunteers had been handing out—but the term digital soldier rang a bell. It was a reference to a QAnon conspiracy theory that emerged in 2017 on an out-of-the-way message board and *describes Donald Trump as a lone hero waging war against a “deep state” and a cabal of elites who are pedophiles and child murderers; these conspirators will soon be exposed—and perhaps brutally executed—during a promised “storm.” *Notably, the video isn’t asking for money, and isn’t presenting an argument. It’s more like a daily devotional for people who already believe in its premise, or something like it._









						The Great (Fake) Child-Sex-Trafficking Epidemic
					

Dispatches from a moral panic




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## moXJO (12 December 2021)

bellenuit said:


> DB008, a link to the article would be nice. I checked and it is not like how you make it out to be and that photo meme that you posted is being disseminated by, guess who, read and find out.
> 
> First thing. The Atlantic didn't say that child sex trafficking (specifically referring to the US) doesn't exist. It says it is not an epidemic as the Trumpers are spouting and claiming a host of Democrats are behind it.
> 
> ...



Whoa. 
Child sex trafficking is one of the fastest growing criminal activities in the world. 
Pedophile rings have actually been exposed in elitist groups.
The greatest way to stifle growth in this insidious industry is to maintain awareness.

The Atlantic meanwhile attempts to protect its own through linking "Qanon conspiracies".

Na it's a problem and Laurene Powell looks even more suss along with the Atlantic.
This paper was caught out making stuff up in the past.


----------



## SirRumpole (12 December 2021)

moXJO said:


> Pedophile rings have actually been exposed in elitist groups.
> *The greatest way to stifle growth in this insidious industry is to maintain awareness.*




I totally agree as long as it's based on* facts* not some weirdo conspiracy *theory.*


----------



## DB008 (12 December 2021)

What's the title of this thread?

If it's fact, it ain't a conspiracy....


----------



## SirRumpole (12 December 2021)

DB008 said:


> What's the title of this thread?
> 
> If it's fact, it ain't a conspiracy....




Not necessarily, a conspiracy could also be factual eg Watergate.


----------



## bellenuit (12 December 2021)

DB008 said:


> If it's fact, it ain't a conspiracy....



Facts from you are as rare as from Donal Trump.  How come the photo of Donald and Melanie along with Epstein and Maxwell doesn't feature in this. I suppose Donald was only trying to get inside information so that he could act against child sex trafficking with Jesus. The whole issue is a beat up to link Democrats and their supporters to Maxwell, now that she is on trial. Just a continuation of Pizzagate.


----------



## moXJO (12 December 2021)

bellenuit said:


> Facts from you are as rare as from Donal Trump.  How come the photo of Donald and Melanie along with Epstein and Maxwell doesn't feature in this. I suppose Donald was only trying to get inside information so that he could act against child sex trafficking with Jesus. The whole issue is a beat up to link Democrats and their supporters to Maxwell, now that she is on trial. Just a continuation of Pizzagate.
> 
> 
> View attachment 134165



That article was basically downplaying the role of actors, musicians and politicians that took part In the whole torrid affair. How does an open secret such as this survive for so long before anything was done?

So it's hardly a conspiracy when guys like this or Weinstein survive so long in elitist circles.

Here's his blackbook and the names in it:

https://www.gawker.com/here-is-pedophile-billionaire-jeffrey-epsteins-little-b-1681383992

Everyone knew and did little about it.


----------



## wayneL (12 December 2021)

Consider the prevalence of pedaphilic tendancies... Studies indicate that it could be as high as 3-5% of the male population, and still some prevalence, but substantially lower in women.

Cite: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4478390/

Clearly most do not act on that, but even if only some proportion do, that still adds up to a huge number... and consider many of those are serial perpetrators, that adds up to an even larger number of abused children.

I would also posit that those in powerful positions would feel more emboldened to carry out their fantasies. That could conceivably result in a concentration of them in powerful positions.

Just search the term on say, YoooTooob and see how much comes up, and how little is investigated.

Think about this. Based on the figures above, even here on our online community, there are likely to be both perps and victims


----------



## moXJO (13 December 2021)

Speak of the devil






						Zerohedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com
				




_The 44-year-old CNN producer from Stamford CT, who worked 'shoulder to shoulder' with Chris Cuomo according to the Daily Mail, 'used Google Hangouts and Kik to convince the mothers that a "woman is a woman regardless of her age," and that "women should be sexually subservient and inferior to men," according to a Friday indictment._


Let's not forget Chris Cuomo looking out for his brothers alleged indiscretions by using the media to lighten his image. 

But nah this stuff doesn't happen


----------



## bellenuit (13 December 2021)

moXJO said:


> Speak of the devil
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Who says it doesn't happen. I think everyone is aware it happens and that it comes from both sides of the political divide. But listing just names of Democrats (only) and those who support them, without a shred of evidence other than they appear in photos with Epstein and/or Maxwell, doesn't look like truth seeking.


----------



## SirRumpole (13 December 2021)

wayneL said:


> I would also posit that those in powerful positions would feel more emboldened to carry out their fantasies. That could conceivably result in a concentration of them in powerful positions.




The name of Jimmy Saville comes to mind.

People must have known, but he continued to get away with it for decades.

I think a few others in high positions should be in jail for covering it up.

At least Weinstein went for grown women s far as we know.


----------



## moXJO (13 December 2021)

bellenuit said:


> Who says it doesn't happen. I think everyone is aware it happens and that it comes from both sides of the political divide. But listing just names of Democrats (only) and those who support them, without a shred of evidence other than they appear in photos with Epstein and/or Maxwell, doesn't look like truth seeking.



They were well known back in the 90s. How hard is it not to hang around a sex trafficker?

Given that rubbish article and Laurene Powell involved at the Atlantic and the Atlantics past history of bs reporting. I'd put little credibility of their reporting. 

Pedophilia should always be exposed and it is indeed an epidemic. Democrats lionised that pedophile rosenbaum. Wasn't Matt Gaetz also accused of sex trafficking. Multiple media personalities and celebrities. Seems to have a large seedy underbelly to me.


----------



## bellenuit (13 December 2021)

moXJO said:


> Pedophilia should always be exposed and it is indeed an epidemic.




The article wasn't about pedophilia. It was about sex trafficking.


----------



## moXJO (13 December 2021)

bellenuit said:


> The article wasn't about pedophilia. It was about sex trafficking.



It was about underage being trafficked for sex.


----------



## mullokintyre (12 January 2022)

I love a good conspiracy theory, especially if the level of belief  required is to suspend all belief.
Heres a cracker from one of the better suppliers of conspiracy theories,  Breitbart


> Israel is using “killer dolphins” for espionage purposes, the Hamas terror group claimed on Monday, and went on to say that the aquatic attackers were also behind the death of a Hamas naval commando.
> 
> In a video released by terror group, Hamas member Abu Hamza explains that a Hamas frogman was killed during the May conflict with Israel by a dolphin wielding a weapon attached by a harness.
> 
> ...



Personally, I have never trusted Dolphins after their gratuitous farewells in Douglas Adams Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy.
Mick


----------



## basilio (12 January 2022)

Some Historically Fueled Guesses on What Russia Will Do With Its War Dolphins
					

Earlier this month, the Russian government announced it was looking to buy five combat dolphins: two females and three males, physically unblemished,...




					slate.com


----------



## moXJO (12 January 2022)

*Goldfish better drivers than 90% of Australians.


https://edition.cnn.com/2022/01/10/world/goldfish-drive-intl-scli-scn/index.html*


----------



## wayneL (12 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> *Goldfish better drivers than 90% of Australians.
> 
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2022/01/10/world/goldfish-drive-intl-scli-scn/index.html*



I wonder if they've figured out the correct way to indicate at roundabouts, unlike 90% of Kiwis?


----------



## moXJO (12 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> I wonder if they've figured out the correct way to indicate at roundabouts, unlike 90% of Kiwis?



I'm a kiwi and I swear I'm the only one that ever indicates on and off a roundabout in nsw. I've possibly seen 2 other people do it in the last decade


----------



## SirRumpole (12 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> I'm a kiwi and I swear I'm the only one that ever indicates on and off a roundabout in nsw. I've possibly seen 2 other people do it in the last decade



It's an acquired skill.   

I try to do it but often forget.


----------



## wayneL (12 January 2022)

I will never forget my first encounter with a roundabout in New Zealand. Two cars coming the opposite direction to me. One had their right indicator on the other had their left indicator on... Both came straight through 

I learnt very quickly that the indicator had no correlation with the actual intention of the driver. LOL


----------



## basilio (12 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> *Goldfish better drivers than 90% of Australians.
> 
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2022/01/10/world/goldfish-drive-intl-scli-scn/index.html*




That is an amazing piece of research.  Certainly changes one mind about the supposed brain power/memory of gold fish.

It is also interesting to realise the driving skills  are on a spread.


----------



## moXJO (12 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> I will never forget my first encounter with a roundabout in New Zealand. Two cars coming the opposite direction to me. One had their right indicator on the other had their left indicator on... Both came straight through
> 
> I learnt very quickly that the indicator had no correlation with the actual intention of the driver. LOL



The rule in nz was the bigger guy had right of way.


----------



## moXJO (12 January 2022)

basilio said:


> That is an amazing piece of research.  Certainly changes one mind about the supposed brain power/memory of gold fish.
> 
> It is also interesting to realise the driving skills  are on a spread.



Yeah, I won't insult goldfish again.


----------



## mullokintyre (12 January 2022)

basilio said:


> That is an amazing piece of research.  Certainly changes one mind about the supposed brain power/memory of gold fish.
> 
> It is also interesting to realise the driving skills  are on a spread.



Yea well, perhaps it shows more about the quality of "research".
Would you be happier if your next  UBER driver was a goldfish????
mick


----------



## Knobby22 (12 January 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Yea well, perhaps it shows more about the quality of "research".
> Would you be happier if your next  UBER driver was a goldfish????
> mick



I think this is how Daleks got started.


----------



## mullokintyre (12 January 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> I think this is how Daleks got started.



Who?


----------



## Knobby22 (12 January 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Who?



Dr Who!


----------



## Humid (12 January 2022)

How about making sure access to RATs is limited to keep your numbers down
Maybe they did do their homework


----------



## mullokintyre (13 January 2022)

Humid said:


> How about making sure access to RATs is limited to keep your numbers down
> Maybe they did do their homework



Are you talking about the goldfish or the dolphins?


----------



## Humid (13 January 2022)

Which one can drive a manual?


----------



## Humid (13 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> I'm a kiwi and I swear I'm the only one that ever indicates on and off a roundabout in nsw. I've possibly seen 2 other people do it in the last decade



In WA you dont have to indicate if going straight through a roundabout


----------



## mullokintyre (13 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Which one can drive a manual?



You read manuals (as a last resort).
You drive cattle.
Mick


----------



## moXJO (13 January 2022)

Humid said:


> In WA you dont have to indicate if going straight through a roundabout



Yeah that makes sense. I don't think anyone knows the rules on roundabouts in nsw. So it just ends up as giveway on the right and indicate if getting on only.


----------



## Humid (13 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Yeah that makes sense. I don't think anyone knows the rules on roundabouts in nsw. So it just ends up as giveway on the right and indicate if getting on only.



Merging over here is what grinds me


----------



## moXJO (13 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Merging over here is what grinds me



That's another one here as well. It's a game of "who cares the least about their car" spite collisions.


----------



## moXJO (15 January 2022)

Noticed old Dr Fauci rewriting history. Unfortunately for him it was documented.


----------



## moXJO (16 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Noticed old Dr Fauci rewriting history. Unfortunately for him it was documented.




Interesting parallels with the treatment "AZT"


----------



## Macquack (16 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> I'm a kiwi and I swear I'm the only one that ever indicates *on* and off a roundabout in nsw. I've possibly seen 2 other people do it in the last decade



What is the logic of indicating when entering a roundabout? There is only one direction you can go in.


----------



## wayneL (16 January 2022)

Here are the rules in NSW, which I think is essentially the same as everyone else.


----------



## Macquack (16 January 2022)

No wonder Americans don't like roundabouts, too many rules.

It is bloody hard work executing a roundabout driving a monster F-Truck with manual transmission having to engage the indicator stalk and hold an assault rife all at the same time.


----------



## basilio (16 January 2022)

Thought I would check out Gab.  After all what could go wrong with Fearless Free Speech unimpeded by the shadowy cabals that control our every thought.

Did I hit the jackpot ?  The suppository of all knowledge ?






*GhostEzra*@GhostEzra
Jan 23, 2021·
I'm going to spell it out one time only for those who are lost and not registering the 100's of clues I've been dropping you. Here we go 1 time. Pay close attention. You are watching a movie. A lot of what you are seeing is completely bull**** and fake. It's so outrageous on purpose to get your attention at those point. It will continue until it has accomplished that goal fully. There is no Biden presidency. The real Biden was executed for his crimes long ago along with Clinton. No that woman in purple the other day wasn't Hillary Clinton. You are seeing actors some have masks. That's why Bidan keeps referring to himself as the mask president. This means they are the good guys in this movie on the team of freedom. This whole election was fake along with a fake inauguration. Fake executive orders. Fake oval office. It's all bull****. Wake up. The military is right now controlling our country until the new elections in a couple of months. Insurrection Act has been signed. EO from 2018 is in full effect. Things will soon be revealed publicly. Hopefully you can wake up before then so you don't have a heart attack in the process. They really tried stealing our election that part is real. Trump knew this and allowed it to expose them and arrest those involved and will be implementing a blockchain fraud proof election system which was already patented back in August 2020. He skipped the 9th circuit corrupt courts because they too were compromised and went 100% FISA. This is a total military operation. The goal was to arrest and remove these crooks first before ever winning an election. Furthermore, the Vatican owned the corrupt DC corporation and that is no longer. It will soon be a republic for which it stands under the constitution as originally intended. You will get a history lesson in the process along with a solid grasp of the constitution. Many corrupt DC rats and Hollywood pedophiles have gone to jail and or been executive for crimes of high treason, conspiracy. Many more are in the process of meeting justice via military tribunals. Things will be made public in time very soon, no more secrets no more games. There are many actors in the movie, not just Bidan double comedian guy. Who's who at this point is somewhat of a mystery. We don't know exactly who is who 100%. Some are playing a part from the very beginning. Others flipped for a deal and are now playing a part in this movie. The best thing you can do right now is just wake up to the truth that being shown to you, take heart that communists have no real power over our country and look forward to the things Trump has already pre-planned long ago for you. I'll warn you now, things will get stranger from here. If you pay attention and listen to what I've told you here you'll laugh. If you are watching the mockingbird media CNN or FAUX NEWS you'll cry. What ever you do, please don't call Joe Biden president. He's really long gone and his double has no power. Enjoy the show.









						GhostEzra on Gab: 'I'm going to spell it out one time only for those…'
					

GhostEzra on Gab: 'I'm going to spell it out one time only for those who are lost and not registering the 100's of clues I've been dropping you. Here we go 1 time. Pay close attention. You are watching a movie. A lot of what you are seeing is completely bull**** and fake. It's so outrageous on...




					gab.com


----------



## Knobby22 (16 January 2022)

basilio said:


> Thought I would check out Gab.  After all what could go wrong with Fearless Free Speech unimpeded by the shadowy cabals that control our every thought.
> 
> Did I hit the jackpot ?  The suppository of all knowledge ?
> 
> ...



Lol. I really think there are people out there continually  increasing the ridiculous level to see how far the sheep can be coralled.


----------



## moXJO (17 January 2022)

basilio said:


> Thought I would check out Gab.  After all what could go wrong with Fearless Free Speech unimpeded by the shadowy cabals that control our every thought.
> 
> Did I hit the jackpot ?  The suppository of all knowledge ?
> 
> ...



How bad are your Trump withdrawals that you have resorted to trawling gab?


----------



## mullokintyre (17 January 2022)

Those 


moXJO said:


> How bad are your Trump withdrawals that you have resorted to trawling gab?



That Trump Withdrawal Symptoms may soon be given the next fix.
From The Weekend OZ


> Donald Trump has blasted US President Joe Biden, American social media giants and the media in his first rally of the year, stopping short of declaring an intention to run for the 2024 presidential election.
> Picking the battleground state of Arizona, which the former president lost by a small margin in the 2020 election, Mr Trump mocked Mr Biden’s mental capacity and painted a grim picture of American social and economic decline with the usual hyperbole and humour.
> 
> Mr Trump’s speech, a mix of impromptu and prepared remarks, revolved around his repeated claim the 2020 presidential election, which he lost 306 to 232 electoral college votes, was “rigged” by Democrats, covered up by the “lamestream media” and enabled by Facebook’s $US419m donation to charities that helped run the 2020 election. “I ran twice and we won twice, and I did better the second time,” he said, suggesting the Democrats’ electoral reform bills stuck in congress, called a “voting rights” bill Mr Biden, should be called “voting fraud” bills.



The MSM largely ignored  the event, but I am sure people can read all about in Gab or Parler.
It would seemn tht this is the first of many rallies that Trump plans.
He's Baacck!!
I suppose the only "good" thing to come out of it is that there might be la curtailing of the depressing COVID news.

Mick


----------



## Knobby22 (6 February 2022)

The Grifter lost the money. It all went back to the conspiracy suckers who gave it to him. Good on you Go Fund Me.


----------



## wayneL (6 February 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> The Grifter lost the money. It all went back to the conspiracy suckers who gave it to him. Good on you Go Fund Me.
> View attachment 137107



Yeah, those Canadian truckers are Nazis, fascists, misogynists, racists, homophobes, transphobes, islamophobes... Have I left any out?

Bloody bastards for wanting a normal life... What bigots!


----------



## DB008 (6 February 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> The Grifter lost the money. It all went back to the conspiracy suckers who gave it to him. Good on you Go Fund Me.




LOL. GoFundMe is only good if your left-wing. ANTIFA/BLM is fine.


​


Word got out to do a charge-back, which would have cost GoFundMe.

Anyways, they have done a complete 180. Idiots​







.​


----------



## Knobby22 (6 February 2022)

Come on Avi Yemeni is dodgy and he has been in trouble with the law.
There are rules you have to obey. You can't just keep it. You wonder which donator complained.


----------



## wayneL (6 February 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Come on Avi Yemeni is dodgy and he has been in trouble with the law.
> There are rules you have to obey. You can't just keep it. You wonder which donator complained.



The $9m is nothing to do with Avi. It was for the Canucks.

...and I'd still trust him to be more truthful than the smarmy schmucks on MSM, to be honest.


----------



## wayneL (6 February 2022)

DB008 said:


> LOL. GoFundMe is only good if your left-wing. ANTIFA/BLM is fine.
> 
> 
> ​
> ...




They had no trouble supporting CHAZ either.


----------



## DB008 (6 February 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> There are rules you have to obey




Indeed

Well spoken!








.​


----------



## DB008 (6 February 2022)

.​


----------



## basilio (7 February 2022)

basilio said:


> Thought I would check out Gab.  After all what could go wrong with Fearless Free Speech unimpeded by the shadowy cabals that control our every thought.
> 
> Did I hit the jackpot ?  The suppository of all knowledge ?
> 
> ...




Pretty crazy stuff even for Gab ?  Seriously who would actually support/follow such a clearly deranged person even on a "Full freedom, Say What you Like" platform like Gab ?

I didn't cross the Rubicon for a laugh. Ghost Erza turned up in another other article I was reading.  It seems this seriously deranged person who believed President Biden wasn't real but just an actor, that the military was controlling the USA and so on is in fact one of the most followed posters on Gab and Telegram. 

_But the online persona of GhostEzra, which Smart has crafted since it first emerged in December 2020, is deeply disturbing.

The account has made claims about Jewish control of Big Pharma, the media, and central banking. The account has also claimed that Jews are responsible for both world wars and that the people who “identify as Jewish but are not actually even Jews” have a goal of “total world domination and control.” He has linked his followers multiple times to neo-Nazi propaganda, including a 12-hour film that, among other claims, asserts that Jews created communism with a goal of “total world domination.” 

And as a result, the comments under the account’s Telegram posts now “effectively function as a neo-Nazi discussion forum,” the Logically researchers wrote. *GhostEzra’s Telegram channel currently has over 330,000 followers, while his account on the far-right network Gab has over 113,000 followers*._

And who is Ghost Ezra anyway and how was he uncovered? Check it out.









						Antisemitic QAnon Influencer Is Actually a Baptist Dad From Florida
					

Researchers have revealed the true identity of GhostEzra, one of QAnon’s most prolific, popular, and antisemitic influencers.




					www.vice.com


----------



## Bill M (7 February 2022)




----------



## Investoradam (8 February 2022)

So why do all the leftist aka the useful idiots ignore this threat


----------



## IFocus (8 February 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Avi Yemeni




Didn't he get done for wife bashing?


----------



## Knobby22 (8 February 2022)

IFocus said:


> Didn't he get done for wife bashing?



Yea, but be careful what you say. You don't want to be sued 

On the main issue, I got it wrong thinking he was moaning being blocked by gofundme, unless that is what he was talking about and not the Canadian thing. 

He does tweet, don't let them steal your money, (like its his money) when what actually happened is that it was returned. Maybe it did happen to him?

These days, it appears he organises and gets paid something like a commission or wage from Rebel news.









						The price of ‘freedom’: How anti-lockdown protest leaders make money from the movement
					

You can buy caps and T-shirts, pseudo-medical COVID treatments, even social media sites and legal advice – it’s all part of the deal when you are marching for freedom.




					www.smh.com.au


----------



## wayneL (8 February 2022)

Everybody knows that Avi got pinged for chucking a chopping board at his ex Mrs. 

Some miserable leftist is sure to remind everyone at this in each and every Twitter thread that he starts, as if this is somehow relevant to the topic at hand.

Of course it isn't, but the left, in the absence of being able to debate actual points, must always revert to the smear.

It's always better to stay on topic, gentleman.


----------



## Knobby22 (8 February 2022)

wayneL said:


> Everybody knows that Avi got pinged for chucking a chopping board at his ex Mrs.
> 
> Some miserable leftist is sure to remind everyone at this in each and every Twitter thread that he starts, as if this is somehow relevant to the topic at hand.
> 
> ...



Didn't know that. Just looked it up. Bit more than that (but I won't reprint it here) and his ex wife sounds destroyed. 

However his defence barrister makes a good point. He has, in effect, done his time.

Yemini’s defence lawyer Deborah Mandie, believes that her client has already served his time, as he has already been “destroyed” in the media.

“It’s become almost a meme, humiliating my client over and over. This is part of the punishment he is wearing for this matter.”

Despite that, Magistrate Charles Tan expressed that public discourse did not warrant adequate sentencing, stating “It was offending against a female in her own home, involving her suffering an injury,” while thanking Ms Lyford for her moving statement.

Yemini was charged and fined $3,600.


----------



## wayneL (16 February 2022)

A sort of anti-conspiracy theory which makes a lot of sense.

Although I do think the WEF agenda does show a collective political zeitgeist in play.


----------



## Knobby22 (16 February 2022)

wayneL said:


> A sort of anti-conspiracy theory which makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Although I do think the WEF agenda does show a collective political zeitgeist in play.




All sides are well meaning. Most all think they are working for good.


----------



## wayneL (16 February 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> All sides are well meaning. Most all think they are working for good.



I guess the difference is whether one is imposing that on others.

I would like to decide what's good for me, not what someone else thinks is good for me.


----------



## wayneL (16 February 2022)

Another conspiracy theory bites the dust and becomes fact.


----------



## DB008 (26 February 2022)

Russian Strikes Targeting US-Run Bio-Labs in Ukraine?​

US Bio Labs in Ukraine (1)







US Bio Labs in Ukraine (2)






Ukraine Targets last 24 hours





US Embassy in Ukraine






https://ua.usembassy.gov/embassy/ky...n-office/biological-threat-reduction-program/​
​China, Russia ask UN to check biological warfare strength of US and allies​
China and Russia have jointly called for the US to abide by a United Nations convention on biological weapons, as the powers continue to accuse each other of ramping up their military strength and threatening global safety.​​The focus on biological weapons has intensified as Beijing and Washington have traded claims that the coronavirus’ origin could be linked to each other’s research in that field – accusations that have been largely rejected by scientists and denied by both governments.​​The call was made on Thursday at an arms control committee discussion of the UN’s Convention on the Prohibition of the Development, Production and Stockpiling of Bacteriological (Biological) and Toxin Weapons and on their Destruction (BWC).​​It comes as China and Russia, each of which has rocky relations with Washington and its allies, have been stepping up military cooperation.​​In a joint statement, the Chinese and Russian foreign ministers called for the abilities of the United States and its allies to be checked and limited, arguing that “in light of rapid advances in the field of science and technology with dual-use capabilities, the risk of biological agents being used as weapons has increased”.​​“In this context [China and Russia] would like to call for attention that the United States’ and its allies’ overseas military biological activities (over 200 US biological laboratories are deployed outside its national territory, which function in an opaque and non-transparent manner) cause serious concerns and questions among the international community over its compliance with the BWC,” the joint statement said.​​“The two sides share the view that such activities pose serious risks for the national security of [Russia and China], and are detrimental to the security of relevant regions.”​
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/dip...un-check-biological-warfare-capability-us-and​

.


----------



## Knobby22 (27 February 2022)

DB008 said:


> Russian Strikes Targeting US-Run Bio-Labs in Ukraine?​
> 
> US Bio Labs in Ukraine (1)
> 
> ...



Its well known that Russia has a very large misinformation unit that has proven very effective in targeting certain gullible segments of USA society to create dissent and promote their causes. Some will read this and thank Russia for invading Ukraine.

Trump would not have set up biological weapons Labs in a region in war for years now, prone to have tech stolen. Honestly a good find on how the Russians operate.


----------



## Humid (27 February 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Its well known that Russia has a very large misinformation unit that has proven very effective in targeting certain gullible segments of USA society to create dissent and promote their causes. Some will read this and thank Russia for invading Ukrain.
> 
> Trump would not have set up biological Labs in a region in war for years now, prone to have tech stolen. Honestly a good find on how they operate.



Same here some  think the EV is going to wreck your weekends and won't tow your boat.


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2022)

Humid said:


> Same here some  think the EV is going to wreck your weekends and won't tow your boat.



How's your ev going?


----------



## Humid (27 February 2022)

moXJO said:


> How's your ev going?



Meh I drive a 7litre twin Holley 465 4 barrel manual stick shift


----------



## Humid (27 February 2022)

Humid said:


> Meh I drive a 7litre twin Holley 465 4 barrel manual stick shift



It's 58 years old


----------



## sptrawler (27 February 2022)

Humid said:


> It's 58 years old



So you do have respect for the elderly, first bit of class you have shown.


----------



## PZ99 (28 February 2022)

Here's my ride...


----------



## Investoradam (28 February 2022)




----------



## Investoradam (28 February 2022)

French startup uses battery trailers to cure EV range angst
					

Paris-based EP Tender says it has found a way to make short-range EVs easier to use on long journeys. It's plan? Battery trailers.




					europe.autonews.com


----------



## Knobby22 (3 March 2022)

We saw the biolab weapons conspiracy theory posted earlier (thanks DB).
To read more on disinformation from Russia (and from other sources), read below. Of course if you are a gullible conspiracy theorist you now believe that Ukraine is a secret nazi state working with with some shadowy organisation spending billions putting bioweapon labs right next to the Russian border.  Why you wouldn't put them further away such as in Africa or South America is not part of these peoples limited thought process. Honestly, I am sure you can make them think the Queen is a lycanthrope.









						False information on Ukraine is running rampant. Read this before you share that post
					

As the world continues to process Russia's invasion of Ukraine, it's become increasingly difficult to verify what's going on. But fact checkers in and outside the country have been busy debunking misinformation.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## wayneL (3 March 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> We saw the biolab weapons conspiracy theory posted earlier (thanks DB).
> To read more on disinformation from Russia (and from other sources), read below. Of course if you are a gullible conspiracy theorist you now believe that Ukraine is a secret nazi state working with with some shadowy organisation spending billions putting bioweapon labs right next to the Russian border.  Why you wouldn't put them further away such as in Africa or South America is not part of these peoples limited thought process. Honestly, I am sure you can make them think the Queen is a lycanthrope.
> 
> 
> ...



I reckon you have to be pretty gullible to believe or disbelieve anything coming out of the Ukraine at the moment, the truth being the first casualty of war and all that.

None of us know wtf is going on, really.


----------



## Knobby22 (4 March 2022)

wayneL said:


> I reckon you have to be pretty gullible to believe or disbelieve anything coming out of the Ukraine at the moment, the truth being the first casualty of war and all that.
> 
> None of us know wtf is going on, really.



I can let you know.
The main cities are surrounded. They are being bombed by missiles and bomber jets indiscriminately destroying the cities to rubble.

The free peoples of Ukraine will be starved and will have to surrender within a week and live the remainder of their lives in tyranny.


----------



## wayneL (4 March 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> I can let you know.
> The main cities are surrounded. They are being bombed by missiles and bomber jets indiscriminately destroying the cities to rubble.
> 
> The free peoples of Ukraine will be starved and will have to surrender within a week and live the remainder of their lives in tyranny.



Congratulations. You've regurgitated the narrative and stated some of the obvious surface fluff, but what's behind it all? There is that much propaganda flying around about and I suspect there are deeper layers that are being kept very hidden... as always.


----------



## Knobby22 (4 March 2022)

wayneL said:


> Congratulations. You've regurgitated the narrative and stated some of the obvious surface fluff, but what's behind it all? There is that much propaganda flying around about and I suspect there are deeper layers that are being kept very hidden... as always.



Of course you do.


----------



## moXJO (4 March 2022)

It is interesting the narrative "then" vs "now" via media. 









						How a White-Supremacist Militia Uses Facebook to Radicalize and Train New Members
					

This Ukrainian militant group’s use of social media has been key to their international growth




					time.com
				




So was it media being influenced, or influencing?


----------



## moXJO (6 March 2022)

So I like to unwind things sometimes that don't feel right. Not always right and in this instance am not saying one side is right or wrong. Also going to just briefly pick at things. 

So the azov movement...
These are apparently a far right movement that's been recruiting round the world. You may remember the NZ mosque shooter:









						A black sun symbol was used by the Christchurch shooter. I see it all over Europe
					

The Christchurch shooter had a black sun symbol emblazoned on his rucksack. I've seen it all over Eastern Europe, and it is clear the shooter matters to far-right groups there, writes Michael Colborne.




					www.google.com.au
				












						Christchurch shooter: inspired by al-Qaeda?
					

Links have emerged between the shooter and a Ukrainian ultranationalist, white supremacist paramilitary organisation which draws on ideology, strategy and recruitment tactics that bear the hallmarks of jihadist groups




					amp.scmp.com
				




Now it's "claimed" he trained with azov. But this movement seems to be on a few watch lists.  









						How a White-Supremacist Militia Uses Facebook to Radicalize and Train New Members
					

This Ukrainian militant group’s use of social media has been key to their international growth




					time.com
				












						White supremacist threat rising, security experts warn
					

WASHINGTON - The Christchurch mosque massacres have turned the spotlight on rising white supremacism in America, where right-wing terrorists have inflicted considerable violence.  Read more at straitstimes.com.




					www.straitstimes.com
				




Now it's possible this has been a long propaganda exercise by the Russians. 

But it's funnier if the left are funding Nazis to blow up commies.


----------



## mullokintyre (7 March 2022)

Statistics, polls etc, can show anything you want them to show.
The following Poll results may or may not be accurate, but it kinda  reflects the idea that the older you get, the more wary of thongs one becomes.
History is a great teacher, as long as you experience it oneself, rather than reading someone  else's view of history.
From The Australian


> Young Australians are the most likely to believe in conspiracy theories, including that global warming and Covid-19 are hoaxes, the moon landing was faked, the Holocaust was a lie, the US government was responsible for the September 11 terror attacks and human contact with aliens has been deliberately hidden from the public.
> A poll by YouGov Cambridge showed a sizeable minority of adult Australians believed in conspiracies, although over-65s were the least likely to accept them.
> 
> The poll of more than 1076 respondents showed 17 per cent of 18 to 35-year-olds believe the Covid-19 virus was a myth created by “powerful forces”, compared with 4 per cent of over-65s.
> ...





> Developing nations typically registered the highest proportion of people who believed in the conspiracy theories, including South Africa, Nigeria, Kenya, India and Indonesia.



These countries tend to have a much younger average age, as its tough to live to a ripe old age in these rather tough economies.
Hence it may help to skew the numers somewhat.


> Japan, Sweden, Denmark, Great Britain and Germany were among the nations with a relatively low number of people who believed in the conspiracies.



Japan in particular, has a population where the average age is much higher than the developed countries.
It also help to skew the results somewhat.
The number sampled is also extremely small, so as much as I would like to ho nya nya nya to the kiddies and their conspiracy theories, I am not convinced its valid.
Mick
Mick


----------



## DB008 (9 March 2022)

*Biden Official Says US Working with Ukraine to Prevent Bio Research Facilities
from Falling into Russian Hands*​
On Tuesday, Under Secretary of State for Political Affairs Victoria Nuland told the Senate that the US is working to protect biological research labs in Ukraine:​​"Ukraine has biological research facilities, which in fact we are now quite concerned Russian forces may be seeking to gain control of, so we are working with the Ukrainians on how they can prevent any of those research materials from falling into the hands of Russian forces should they approach," Nuland told the US Senate Foreign Relations Committee in a hearing.​​The response came in regards to a question from Senator Marco Rubio, who asked: "Does Ukraine have chemical or biological weapons?"​​Just a few days ago, we were told by our very own Pravda press that the existence of Ukrainian biolabs was “Russian propaganda.”​





Your browser is not able to display this video.





.


----------



## DB008 (11 March 2022)

See post above for reference to this post.





​


----------



## DB008 (12 March 2022)

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/62hsNB8kC7MXPQ



































There are lots more examples of US Funded Bio Labs in Ukraine



.


​


----------



## mullokintyre (12 March 2022)

If there were some funny business going on with these labs, the Americans have had enough time to remove anything incriminating from them by now.
Their intelligence was talking about Russian Invasion since well before Christmas.
If they did not act on their own intelligence reports, they are even bigger fools than I thought.
Mick


----------



## wayneL (12 March 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> If there were some funny business going on with these labs, the Americans have had enough time to remove anything incriminating from them by now.
> Their intelligence was talking about Russian Invasion since well before Christmas.
> If they did not act on their own intelligence reports, they are even bigger fools than I thought.
> Mick



Never overestimate the yanks.

This is a country that is intent on destroying its own culture and purportedly elected an obviously senile president and a cackling incompetent VP.

I stress "purportedly" however.


----------



## mullokintyre (12 March 2022)

wayneL said:


> Never overestimate the yanks.
> 
> This is a country that is intent on destroying its own culture and purportedly elected an obviously senile president and a cackling incompetent VP.
> 
> I stress "purportedly" however.



well a goodly percentage of them did vote for ole Joe, just as a goodly percentage voted for Trump.
I am not in a position to debate the purportedly bit.
Mick


----------



## DB008 (12 March 2022)

When the CIA controls the narrative. Happening right before your eyes people, in real time.



​



.


----------



## Knobby22 (13 March 2022)

...but only if you are into Russian propaganda.


----------



## Knobby22 (17 April 2022)

When you are so far into a conspiracy that you believe wood doesn't burn.


----------



## Knobby22 (21 April 2022)

"So many triggered globe heads."

Post from Flat Earth Society member after their posting secret flat world map supposedly located within the UN. Also see the secret continents. I love this stuff.


----------



## DB008 (6 May 2022)

You've been played...


29 December 2012
Obama signed HR4310

National Defense Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2013 - *Division A: Department of Defense Authorizations - Title I: Procurement - Subtitle A: Authorization of Appropriations *- (Sec. 101) Authorizes appropriations for FY2013 for the Department of Defense (DOD) for procurement for the Army, Navy and Marine Corps, Air Force, and defense-wide activities, in amounts specified in the funding table in Division D of this Act.

https://www.congress.gov/bill/112th-congress/house-bill/4310​

Note Section 1078 - Authorisation of State sponsored propaganda







This got around the Smith - Mundt Act of 1948

_The *U.S. Information and Educational Exchange Act of 1948* (Public Law 80-402), is popularly called the *Smith–Mundt Act*. The act was first introduced by Congressman Karl E. Mundt (R-SD) in January 1945 in the 79th Congress. It was subsequently passed by the 80th Congress and signed into law by President Harry S. Truman on January 27, 1948._​​_The Act was developed to regulate broadcasting of programs for foreign audiences produced under the guidance by the State Department, and it prohibited domestic dissemination of materials produced by such programs as one of its provisions. The original version of the Act was amended by the Smith–Mundt Modernization Act of 2012 which allowed for materials produced by the State Department and the Broadcasting Board of Governors (BBG) to be disseminated (widely spread) within the United States._​​https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smith–Mundt_Act​


The USA took a leaf out of the USSR KGB playbook - whoever controls the narrative, controls the population. And with HR4310 - they control the narrative.

This is why talking about the fraudulent 2020 Election that took place is nowhere to be seen in media, even though you can see Biden was installed. Don't worry about it, the 87 genders and transkids will take care of it all....


.


----------



## DB008 (11 June 2022)

*US Department of Defence*​

IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Fact Sheet on WMD Threat Reduction Efforts with Ukraine, Russia and Other Former Soviet Union Countries​JUNE 9, 2022



The United States has also worked collaboratively to improve Ukraine’s biological safety, security, and disease surveillance for both human and animal health, providing support to 46 peaceful Ukrainian laboratories, health facilities, and disease diagnostic sites over the last two decades.  The collaborative programs have focused on improving public health and agricultural safety measures at the nexus of nonproliferation.


https://www.defense.gov/News/Releas...efforts-with-ukraine-russia-and-other-former/


.​


----------



## rederob (11 June 2022)

DB008 said:


> You've been played...
> .......
> 
> This is why talking about the fraudulent 2020 Election that took place is nowhere to be seen in media, even though you can see Biden was installed. Don't worry about it, the 87 genders and transkids will take care of it all....



Most of the media worked out that after every investigation into fraudulent voting that nothing of consequence was found, and that's what they reported.
Fringe media don't believe in evidence, so propagate lie after lie with immunity under freedom of speech laws.
I am not sure how many of your posts in another thread have been repeatedly debunked, yet you somehow think the conspiracy is not one of your making.


----------



## rederob (11 June 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> "So many triggered globe heads."
> 
> Post from Flat Earth Society member after their posting secret flat world map supposedly located within the UN. Also see the secret continents. I love this stuff.
> 
> ...



Looks like the work of a farrier, don't you reckon?
Nailed it....


----------



## wayneL (16 June 2022)

This sort of thing doesn't help.


----------



## mullokintyre (19 June 2022)

From Buzz Feed


> For years, TikTok has responded to data privacy concerns by promising that information gathered about users in the United States is stored in the United States, rather than China, where ByteDance, the video platform's parent company, is located. But according to leaked audio from more than 80 internal TikTok meetings, China-based employees of ByteDance have repeatedly accessed nonpublic data about US TikTok users — exactly the type of behavior that inspired former president Donald Trump to threaten to ban the app in the United States.
> 
> The recordings, which were reviewed by BuzzFeed News, contain 14 statements from nine different TikTok employees indicating that engineers in China had access to US data between September 2021 and January 2022, at the very least. Despite a TikTok executive’s sworn testimony in an October 2021 Senate hearing that a “world-renowned, US-based security team” decides who gets access to this data, nine statements by eight different employees describe situations where US employees had to turn to their colleagues in China to determine how US user data was flowing. US staff did not have permission or knowledge of how to access the data on their own, according to the tapes.



It was this conspiracy theory that Trump used to ban Tik Tok in the US.
Biden has since reversed the ban.
The salient point is, I cannot for the life of ne see why the Chinese would bother trawling through billions of short clip videos of US narcissists parading their latest dance moves.
Perhaps its just to prove the decadence of US of A.
Mick


----------



## DB008 (19 June 2022)

Why do you think the US Navy banned Tik Tok?​​US Navy bans TikTok from mobile devices saying it's a cybersecurity threat​
The United States Navy has banned the social media app TikTok from government-issued mobile devices, saying the popular short video app represented a cybersecurity threat.​
A bulletin issued by the Navy on Tuesday showed up on a Facebook page serving military members, saying users of government issued mobile devices who had TikTok and did not remove the app would be blocked from the Navy Marine Corps Intranet.​

https://www.theguardian.com/technol...ile-devices-saying-its-a-cybersecurity-threat​

.


----------



## DB008 (20 June 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.





.​


----------



## Knobby22 (7 July 2022)

Big Tampon is out of control  !!!!


----------



## wayneL (16 July 2022)

FWIW


----------



## mullokintyre (16 July 2022)

Talk about buying influence.
Its not as if these donations come with no strings attached.
According to the Original Greyzone article


> The money is generally directed towards issues close to the Gateses hearts. For example, the $3.6 million _CNN_ grant went towards “report[ing] on gender equality with a particular focus on least developed countries, producing journalism on the everyday inequalities endured by women and girls across the world,” while the _Texas Tribune_ received millions to “to increase public awareness and engagement of education reform issues in Texas.” Given that Bill is one of the charter schools’ most fervent supporters, a cynic might interpret this as planting pro-corporate charter school propaganda into the media, disguised as objective news reporting.



Corruption of the free press?
Nah, that only happens in Communist Countries.
Mick


----------



## SirRumpole (16 July 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Talk about buying influence.
> Its not as if these donations come with no strings attached.
> According to the Original Greyzone article
> 
> ...



Maybe Bill should start his own media company and thrash the things he's interested in.


----------



## mullokintyre (16 July 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Maybe Bill should start his own media company and thrash the things he's interested in.



Was that a typo and did you really mean Trash???
Mick


----------



## SirRumpole (16 July 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Was that a typo and did you really mean Trash???
> Mick




No I meant "thrash" as in "aggressively promote".


----------



## wayneL (16 July 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Maybe Bill should start his own media company and thrash the things he's interested in.



Like depopulation?


----------



## SirRumpole (16 July 2022)

goo


wayneL said:


> Like depopulation?




Good idea.


----------



## wayneL (16 July 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> goo
> 
> 
> Good idea.



You volunteering?


----------



## SirRumpole (16 July 2022)

Not just yet.


----------



## wayneL (16 July 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Not just yet.



I signed up to TikTok because I wanted to to see one blokes vids (in my industry), what that thing showed me before I found his vids had me seriously thinking about it .

There is no hope for our species 😲


----------



## SirRumpole (16 July 2022)

wayneL said:


> I signed up to TikTok because I wanted to to see one blokes vids (in my industry), what that thing showed me before I found his vids had me seriously thinking about it .
> 
> There is no hope for our species 😲



Never used TT but I've come to the same conclusion watching the ABC.


----------



## basilio (3 August 2022)

*Speech is free but you have to pay for lies*

Finally, at long painful last,  the  Alex Jones, the Big Wheel of some of the most poisonous conspiracy theories every made up  on the web, is being brought to justice.

Alex Jones spread the theory that the Sandy Hook school shootings were a hoax.  That in fact it hadn't really occurred.  Scores of children murdered. Their families devastated  by the senseless cruelty  of the original massace.  And then... Alex Jones spins the story, "asks the questions" about whether actually anything every happened.  Did these families lose their child ? Are these real parents and not actors ? 

The families of the Sandy Hook massacre have sued Alex Jones demation and intend to sue him into perpetual penury. IMV that would be the lightest reasonable outcome for such a  dangerous sociopath.

InfoWars host Alex Jones confronted by Sandy Hook family in court over claims school shooting was a hoax. Here's what happened​By Tom Williams, with wires
Posted 33m ago33 minutes ago





 Alex Jones says he and the internet "had questions" about Sandy Hook.(Reuters: Briana Sanchez/Austin American-Statesman)
Share this article



InfoWars host *Alex Jones* has had a tense courtroom interaction with the parents of a six-year-old who was killed in the 2012 *Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting *in the US, amid an ongoing defamation trial against him.

The parents described being put through a "living hell" of death threats, harassment and trauma since Mr Jones used his media platforms to push claims that the shooting was all a hoax.

Let's recap what was said in the court in Austin, Texas, and where things are at with the case.
Who is Alex Jones and why is he on trial?​Alex Jones is a conspiracy theorist who has courted controversy for years by spreading falsehoods on his InfoWars website, radio show and webcast.

Jones is on trial for spreading lies claiming that the killing of 20 children and six staff at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Connecticut in December 2012 did not take place.

He has since acknowledged the shooting did occur.
In October 2021, a Texas judge found Jones liable for damages in three defamation lawsuits brought by the parents of two children killed in the massacre.









						What happened when InfoWars host Alex Jones faced a Sandy Hook family in court over his 'hoax' claims
					

InfoWars host Alex Jones has a tense courtroom interaction with the parents of a six-year-old who was killed in the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in the US, which he had called a hoax.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## orr (4 August 2022)

I had little job to do yesterday that allowed me to sit and watch Bankston put red poker on Jones's Producer Daria Kapova in a morning session earlier in the week.
The comment trail is conclusive on Kapova's testimony.
one quick eg;
'_Apparently being held accountable for your actions isn't comfortable when your behavior is despicable._

And in the vien of the old addage; It's always darkest before it goes pitch Black...
Bankston's serve up of Jones's own texts in the dock.... the look of perjury on on Jones's face.

How's that for a massage on a vey sweaty perineum.


----------



## basilio (4 August 2022)

*I wonder if Alex Jones will sue his lawyers for incompetence ?*

Somehow, somehow  his lawyers  accidentally forwarded a phone full of text messages from Alex Jones phone relating to the Sand Hooks massacre to the opposing counsel.  The problem with this was that Alex had sworn on oath that he had never made any such messages.

Damaging Alex Jones texts mistakenly sent to Sandy Hook family’s lawyers​Stunning revelation contradicts claims Jones had nothing on his phone pertaining to deadly 2012 shooting he long called a hoax

'Your attorneys messed up': how Alex Jones's texts were sent to Sandy Hook family's lawyers – video

Ramon Antonio Vargas and agencies
Wed 3 Aug 2022 19.45 BSTFirst published on Wed 3 Aug 2022 17.30 BST


Attorneys for Alex Jones “messed up” and sent to his legal adversaries “every text message” Jones had written in the past two years – contradicting claims Jones had nothing on his phone pertaining to the deadly Sandy Hook school shooting, which he long maintained was a hoax, it was revealed at his defamation trial on Wednesday.
Sandy Hook review: anatomy of an American tragedy – and the obscenity of social media
Read more

The stunning revelation surfaced during an exchange in an Austin, Texas, courtroom between Jones and Mark Bankston, a lawyer representing the parents of a six-year-old boy killed in the 2012 attack









						Damaging Alex Jones texts mistakenly sent to Sandy Hook family’s lawyers
					

Revelation contradicts claims Jones had nothing on his phone pertaining to 2012 shooting he long called a hoax




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## basilio (4 August 2022)

*What was the impact of the Sandy Hook hoax conspiracy that was promoted across social media channels ?*
And what is the ongoing  consequence of unfettered conspiracy theories being promoted across our society

Sandy Hook review: anatomy of an American tragedy – and the obscenity of social media​




A school bus drives past a Sandy Hook school sign in Newtown, Connecticut. Photograph: Carlo Allegri/Reuters
Elizabeth Williamson’s book on the 2012 elementary school shooting is a near-unbearable, necessary indictment of Facebook, YouTube and the conspiracy theories they spread

Charles Kaiser
Sun 13 Mar 2022 07.00 GMTLast modified on Mon 14 Mar 2022 13.29 GMT


Even in a country now completely inured to the horrors of mass shootings, the massacre at Sandy Hook remains lodged in the minds of everyone old enough to remember it. Ten years ago, 20-year-old Adam Lanza fired 154 rounds from an AR-15-style rifle in less than five minutes. Twenty extremely young children and six adults were killed.





It was the worst elementary school shooting in American history.

Elizabeth Williamson’s new book is about that “American Tragedy”, but more importantly it is about “the Battle for Truth” that followed. In excruciating detail, Williamson describes the unimaginable double tragedy every Sandy Hook parent has had to endure: the murder of their child, followed by years and years of an army of online monsters accusing them of inventing this unimaginable horror.

Alex Jones of Infowars is the best-known villain of this ghastly narrative. His Facebook pages and YouTube channels convinced millions of fools the massacre was either some kind of government plot to encourage a push for gun control or, even more obscenely, that it was all carried out by actors and no one was killed at all.

While a single deranged shooter was responsible for the original tragedy, Williamson makes clear she believes Facebook and Google (the owner of YouTube) deserve most of the blame for the subsequent horror the relatives of victims have endured.

*As Congressman Ro Khanna reported in his new book, Dignity in a Digital Age, an internal Facebook document estimated that “64% of all extremist group joins are due to our recommendations”.*

Those recommendations are the result of the infernal algorithms which are at the heart of the business models of Facebook and YouTube and are probably more responsible for the breakdown in civil society in the US and the world than anything else invented.









						Sandy Hook review: anatomy of an American tragedy – and the obscenity of social media
					

Elizabeth Williamson’s book on the 2012 elementary school shooting is a near-unbearable, necessary indictment of Facebook, YouTube and the conspiracy theories they spread




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DB008 (29 September 2022)

🇺🇸🇷🇺 Nord Stream sabotage exposed? 

*The USS Kearsarge's Sikorsky MH-60 performed secret tasks at the area of Nord Stream explosion.*

On September 2, there were interesting maneuvers performed by an American helicopter with the call sign FFAB123 assigned to the USS Kearsarge air wing.

According to the website ads-b.nl this call sign was used by 6 aircrafts, three of them were Sikorsky MH-60. 

By superimposing the FFAB123 route on the map of yesterday's accident, we get a rather interesting result — the helicopter either flew along the Nord Stream-2, or even between the points where the accident occurred.

Meanwhile, screenshots of other American flights appeared on Twitter — the next screenshot was taken on September 13.

And finally, pay attention to the article in Sea Power, where the Americans brag about experiments in the field of underwater drones, which they put on exercises BALTOPS 22 — just in the area of the island of Bronholm.


----------



## qldfrog (29 September 2022)

DB008 said:


> 🇺🇸🇷🇺 Nord Stream sabotage exposed?
> 
> *The USS Kearsarge's Sikorsky MH-60 performed secret tasks at the area of Nord Stream explosion.*
> 
> ...



One way or the other, it is clear the US pushed for the Ukraine issue and at no time ever tried to go for peace.the sabotage closes any idea of recovery between Russia and Europe.
This spells the end of Europe economy.gone and dusted and ensure Poland..the coming power there..will be hooked to us energy delivery.and so at best a compliant mid tier force.
It also ensures Putin position is reinforced as there is no gain in removing him internally.
Putin should have striked earlier..but he could not do it under Trump government.it is clear that in the US, the POTUS has no control whatsoever on the military/deep state complex.
China should really be switching to full support of Putin or they will be screwed as wellsadly, long gone is the time western civilization values could be seen as in line with the US and these are now orphans.
At least,no one was directly killed by the sabotages and the EU inc its population had plenty of time and opportunities to act properly before so mostly self inflicted pain and death.


----------



## DB008 (29 September 2022)




----------



## DB008 (29 September 2022)

Posted in the Biden thread, bit it's worth putting it here 







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DB008 (2 October 2022)

Is the USA (under Biden) willing to go to WW3 to stop the USD from not been the defacto dollar? 

Most commodities have to go through a USD pairing,

Oil example

Saudi riyal
US Dollar
Indian Rupee


----------



## qldfrog (2 October 2022)

DB008 said:


> Is the USA (under Biden) willing to go to WW3 to stop the USD from not been the defacto dollar?
> 
> Most commodities have to go through a USD pairing,
> 
> ...



I sadly see WWIII as an answer to potentially the loss of US dominance and definitively the current economic woes.
If people are willing to follow curfews travel restrictions and mandated home arrest/full tracking for a bad flu, imagine the possibility with a declared war....  
New currency, capital control, asset seizure, mandated gov bonds


----------



## DB008 (2 October 2022)

Qldfrog, yep.

Covid lock downs, mandates, propaganda etc etc were a test case for what is coming.


----------



## DB008 (3 October 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.






NEW - Blinken on Nord Stream sabotage: "A tremendous opportunity to once and for all remove the dependence on Russian energy... offers tremendous strategic opportunity for the years to come."

Condi Rice also said as much a number of years ago. The yanks took out the pipelines, blind Freddy can see that.


----------



## qldfrog (4 October 2022)

DB008 said:


> View attachment 147631
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some people  are so fascinated by their commie hate dating from the past century that they can not think clearly..or at all.And are actually following their master..who actually the one they claim to hate.
The german population is thanksfully  clear here and has no doubt the US did it.that could count in the coming months,when these economy collapse


----------



## DB008 (4 October 2022)

Europe is on the verge of collapsing. 

Gas/electricity prices, in some places, are going up x15.


----------



## DB008 (4 October 2022)

Columbia Professor Dr. Jeffrey Sachs Stuns Media Pundits and Accuses the U.S. for Nord Stream Bombing

Jeffrey Sachs: "So I know this runs counter to our narrative that runs; you're not allowed to say these things in the West. But the fact of the matter is — all over the world, when I talk to people, they think the U.S. did it. By the way, even reporters on our papers that are involved tell me privately, 'Well, of course (it was the U.S.)' It doesn't show up in our media."





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DB008 (4 October 2022)

We have a US Navy P8 fly from the United States to a refueling rendezvous point over Grudziądz Poland at 0210 hrs GMT

The two aircraft, Callsign N/A, and BART12 sync up at 26,400 ft for an extended 1:20 minute refueling, disconnecting at 0328 hrs GMT

The BART12 air refueler RTB’d to Spangdahlem Air Base Germany and one should note the flight record has been wiped

The Navy P8 then continues onto the Nord Stream Pipeline location and descends to an altitude of <10,000 ft at 0345 hrs GMT

 The Navy P8 exits the area just prior to 0700 hrs and is the only aircraft over the area the entire time

 At 0709 hrs GMT the Navy P8 returns back to the United States. Note: the US Navy P8 HexCode is AE6851 and is NOT listed in the aircraft database. Furthermore, the aircraft flew as “masked” meaning it did not want to be tracked

Datapoint, there were recorded 2.3 magnitude shakes in the area at that same time


----------



## mullokintyre (4 October 2022)

DB008 said:


> We have a US Navy P8 fly from the United States to a refueling rendezvous point over Grudziądz Poland at 0210 hrs GMT
> 
> The two aircraft, Callsign N/A, and BART12 sync up at 26,400 ft for an extended 1:20 minute refueling, disconnecting at 0328 hrs GMT
> 
> ...



If the boot were on the other foot, and it was Russian or Chinese aircraft doing this,  the western media would be all over it blaming the Chinese or Russians.
MSM has become so much part of the political enforcement regime, its hard to take them seriously.
Mick


----------



## DB008 (4 October 2022)

But the 2020 Election was legit and the most secure in history. ASF members still believe Biden was legitimately elected, even after l have produced tons of evidence it was far from legitimate.

😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


The 2020 Election should never have been certified.


----------



## DB008 (7 October 2022)

Oh yeah.......


----------



## qldfrog (7 October 2022)

Oh yeah.......



😂


----------



## DB008 (22 October 2022)

Jeffrey Epstein and Ghislaine Maxwell were Israeli MOSSAD spies: Ghislaine's father is Robert Maxwell, MOSSAD's most notorious double agent who stabbed USA government in the back many times and even sold secrets to Russia.

All five of Epstein / Maxwell's child rape extortion honeypots had hidden cameras in every room including the bedrooms, bathrooms and toilets.
Why would US Intelligence Agencies allow these honeypots to run for over a decade and allow our most powerful politicians, judges and CEOs to visit these "pizza party" properties and become life-long puppets of Israel?

Why would US Intelligence Agencies only "SHUT IT DOWN" after the general public knew what was going on and then only hide all the evidence and protect the client list?



> Six serving and former heads of Israeli intelligence services attended Maxwell's funeral in Israel, while Israeli Prime Minister Yitzhak Shamir eulogised him and stated: "He has done more for Israel than can today be told."











.


----------



## DB008 (25 October 2022)

Russell Brand does a great summary on the Nord Stream Pipeline, and meda coverage.



​


The top comment is gold -

_You know we're in a trouble when an actor/comedian is far more informative and accurate than 99% of the current "journalists"_




_._


----------



## DB008 (31 October 2022)




----------



## wayneL (31 October 2022)

Coming soon to a South Pacific island continent near you.


----------



## DB008 (1 November 2022)

US Government not happy about Musk buying Twitter.

It's all about who controls the narrative.....

US Government has direct line into social media to control the narrative










						Leaked Documents Outline DHS’s Plans to Police Disinformation
					

Under the guise of counterterrorism, the government is accelerating pressure on social media companies to crack down on speech the feds deem disinformation.




					theintercept.com
				




Twitter and Facebook created portals with the DHS, where the government could immediately notify Twitter and Facebook to “moderate content”, which really means censor/silence.

The only reason these companies were allowed to inhibit free speech was because they were allegedly private companies, not government entities.

Which means our government was just using private enterprise as a proxy to circumvent the Constitution to suppress free speech online and coverup their crimes.





















But 51 former US Intel officials said the Hunter Biden laptop was Russian disinformation
😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂


Covid19 came from bats, in a wet market in Wuhan.
Not a bio-lab that the USA controlled....the media said so

It's ok, at least they got Trump out of the White House and installed a potato and we are at war with Russia, on the verge of dropping nukes, it's better than Orange Man. Orange Man bad....



.​


----------



## DB008 (2 November 2022)




----------



## Knobby22 (4 November 2022)




----------



## mullokintyre (13 December 2022)

My latest conspiracy theory centres around power  supply attacks in the USA.
it seems that individuals or groups are sabotaging electricity grid infrastructure in the USA.
from NBC News


> The recent attack on two North Carolina substations that cut power to thousands of people has raised concerns about security standards for the country’s electric grid and its numerous power stations, which have faced greater threats in recent years.
> 
> Outside of weather, suspected and confirmed physical attacks on electric grid infrastructure have been the largest cause of electrical disturbance events since 2014 when, in response to an attack in California the year before, private companies that run power stations were required to increase security standards, according to an NBC News analysis of public Department of Energy reports.
> 
> Nearly 600 electric emergency incidents and disturbances were caused by suspected and confirmed physical attacks and vandalism on the electric grid in those nine years, the reports show. There have been 106 attack or vandalism incidents from January through August 2022, which is the latest the Energy Department data tracks. Among the years reviewed by NBC News, 2022 is the first that reached triple digits and it only contains eight months of data.





> The real question is, who do we put in the frame to complete the conspiracy theory memes.
> According to Portland officials, the latest shoot ups at substations can be attributed to right wing groups because there was a Drag event taking place at the same time.
> The two attacks on Portland's electrical substations were pre-meditated, officials said, as other states are on 'high alert' after Washington and North Carolina were also targeted.
> 
> ...



I guess they will also be investigating the far left candidates such as extinction rebellion, last generation or Antifa.
And of course, one must not discount false flag initiatives where far right extremists carry out attacks on the infrastructure and blame far left  groups, and vice versa.
And of course it could be foreign agents conducting them as clandestine operations, or working with local fringe groups of left or right pursausion.
The possibilities are endless.
But the reality is, that someone is sabotaging these  infrastructure sites, and the number of occurrences is increasing.
Mick


----------



## basilio (13 December 2022)

How do Sovereign Citizens go about asserting their Sovereign Rights when pulled over by a traffic cop for  speeding ?
Check it out.


----------



## basilio (13 December 2022)

Carn the loonies.. Another more direct expose of the clinical insanity of the  average Sovereign Citizen.


----------



## basilio (13 December 2022)

Last clip of the Sovereign Citizen brigade.
This  feisty 85 year old has decided the Judge has no jurisdiction over him and won't back down.

The punch line is that this person is a State Representative.  Yep an elected politician.
Should have been thrown into the clink for contempt of court but I guess as a politician he believes he can destroy the magistrate.


----------



## wayneL (16 December 2022)

Here's a nice conspiracy theory for ya'z


----------



## sptrawler (17 December 2022)

basilio said:


> How do Sovereign Citizens go about asserting their Sovereign Rights when pulled over by a traffic cop for  speeding ?
> Check it out.




Yes even though I really wanted to join the police as a teenager, because I loved riding motorbikes and they had the latest fastest bikes, I knew I didn't have the right personality to put up with DH's.
So I became a tradie, you can tell you're mate and everyone else exactly what you think, plus you don't get shot when doing your job.


----------



## Smurf1976 (17 December 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> I guess they will also be investigating the far left candidates such as extinction rebellion, last generation or Antifa.
> And of course, one must not discount false flag initiatives where far right extremists carry out attacks on the infrastructure and blame far left groups, and vice versa.



Reminds me of the Tasmanian railway bridge "bomb" just before the 1993 federal election.

It was never conclusively proven to my knowledge but it was made to appear as the work of an environmental group, environmental campaign signage was attached to the bridge along with the explosives, but general consensus was the opposite is true, it was an attempt by others to discredit environmentalists. The bomb was half real - crude explosives but no detonator and no actual explosion occurred.

Given the timing the motivation was generally taken to be purely political.


----------



## mullokintyre (3 January 2023)

got a great new Conspiracy Theory!.
So, I am sure we all remember that bloke Epstein who ran the pedophile Ring for the Rich and famous on an Island in the US Virgin islands.
Recently, the US Virgin islands settled with the Epstein Estate for $105 million.

From CNN


> Epstein’s estate – as well as two co-defendants and 10 Epstein-created entities – will disburse over $105 million cash to the US Virgin Islands government, US Virgin Islands Attorney General Denise George said in a statement on Wednesday.
> The estate will also sell two private islands, Little St. James and Great St. James, to independent third parties to conclude its settlements, the statement from George’s office says.
> https://edition.cnn.com/2022/07/25/us/ghislaine-maxwell-prison-transfer/index.html
> “This settlement restores the faith of the People of the Virgin Islands that its laws will be enforced, without fear or favor, against those who break them. We are sending a clear message that the Virgin Islands will not serve as a haven for human trafficking,” said George.
> ...



Although no one else has been arrested for abusing under age girls and/or boys,  the US Virgin Islands got something nice.

Now comes the good part.
The same Denise George who had extracted the settlement millions from the Epstein estate, went after  Epstens Bankers , J. P. Morgan.
From The Guardian


> The US Virgin Islands is suing the bank JPMorgan Chase, accusing it of helping Jeffrey Epstein’s sex trafficking of women and girls, according to a lawsuit filed in federal court in New York.
> 
> The documents submitted by the US Virgin Islands’ (USVI) attorney general accuse JPMorgan of “turning a blind eye” to illegal activities committed by Epstein – a client of the bank – on his private island, Little St James, which is part of the Caribbean US territory.
> 
> ...




Now your starting to really piss off the corridors of power in the USA. Do not go after their banks.
And where does the President of the USA go for his holidays.?
 None other than the US Virgin islands.
Almost immediately, the unfortunate Denise George gets fired  for not telling her boss about the lawsuit.



> The attorney general of the US Virgin Islands was ousted from her role just days after she filed a lawsuit accusing JPMorgan Chase of facilitating Jeffrey Epstein's sex-trafficking scheme, The Virgin Islands Consortium first reported.
> 
> Denise George filed the lawsuit without telling Virgin Islands Governor Albert Bryan first, the local paper reported. Bryan confirmed he removed George from her job, saying in a statement: "I thank her for her service to the people of the territory during the past four years as attorney general and wish her the best in her future endeavors."
> 
> ...



So, who does not believe that US president did not lean on the Governor to dump the case and its chief litigant.
We will really know for sure if the case is just quietly forgotten, rather than still being litigated.
Mick


----------

